# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Matkustajaliikenteen vapautuminen

## AJK

Valtion monopoliasema matkustajaliikenteessä vapautuu 1.1.2010. Itse olen ajatellut että jos saisi riittävästi alkupääomaa oman rautatieyrityksen perustamiseen, niin itse aikoisin aluksi palauttaa Joensuun yöjunat ja Rauman matkustajaliikenteen. 

Ongelmiakin varmasti tulisi alkuun pääoman hankinnan lisäksi, myös raideosuuksien ruuhkautumisien kanssa. Mutta varmasti VR:n ja RHK:n kanssa saadaan aikataulut toimiviksi. Lisäksi toiseksi ongelmaksi tulisi kaluston hankinta ja kunnossapito. VR ei ole halukas myymään vanhoja vaunujaan tai vetureitaan, mutta uskoisin että esimerkiksi DB:n entisellä kalustolla pääsisi hyvin alkuun telien vaihdolla. Toisena vaihtoehtona katsoisin myös kaluston hankinnan itänaapurista. Myös kuljettajista, asentajista, konduktööreistä ym rautatiealan työntekijöistä voi tulla aluksi pulaa, koska ainoa koulutus on VR:n alaisuudessa, eli täytynee hankkia työntekijöitä VR:ltä lupaamalla parempaa palkkaa ja parempia työ-olosuhteita. 

Nyt haluaisin kuulla teidän mielipiteitänne mahdollisista rataosista, missä liikenne olisi kannattavaa ja mitä tulisi huomioida yritystä perustettaessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Valtion monopoliasema matkustajaliikenteessä vapautuu 1.1.2010.


Vielä ei ole mitään päätöksiä VR:n monopoliaseman purkamisesta henkilöliikenteessä ja nykyisen hallituksen hallitusohjelman mukaan henkilöliikenteen vapauttamista kilpailulle vasta tutkitaan. En usko, että liikenne vapautuu missään määrin vielä 1.1.2010. Kun kilpailu alkaa jossakin vaiheessa, on sitten vielä päätettävä, miten kilpailu käytännössä toimii. Voi olla, että kilpailu rajoittuu vain yhteiskunnan ostoliikenteeseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kuukanko on oikeassa, täsmennän vielä lisää.

EU:n kolmas rautatiepaketti sisältää kansainvälisen henkilöliikenteen pakollisen vapauttamisen monopolista 2010 ja kabotaasin eli sen, että kansainvälinen juna saa tarjota matkoja myös yhden maan sisällä.

Tällä asialla on käytännössä kovin vähän merkitystä Suomessa, koska tänne on kovin huono järjestää EU-maiden välisiä kansainvälisiä junia. Mutta esim. Haaparanta-Helsinki -junan saa järjestää kuka hyvänsä ja matkustajia saa ottaa ja jättää vaikka osuudelle Hki-Tpe. Mutta tuon välin tuloilla ei kustanneta koko junan kuluja Haaparantaan asti.

Mikään ei kuitenkaan estä rataverkolle pääsyn vapauttamista eli VR Oy:n henkilöliikennemonopolin lakkauttamista yhdellä eduskunnan äänestyksellä vaikka huomenna. EU:n direktiivit ja lainsäädäntö eivät millään muotoa estä sitä, ja EU:ssa onkin vain 3 maata, jossa vielä on vain yksi yleisen rateverkon rautatieyritys: Suomi, Luxemburg ja Slovenia.

Puoliksi yksityinen tai VR Oy:stä riippumaton henkilöliikenne on kuitenkin mahdollista siten, kuin YTV tulee liikennettä omin juninensa hoitamaan 2009 lähtien. YTV:n on pakko ostaa VR Oy:ltä ainoastaan kuljettajapalvelut. Junaliikenteessä kuljettajakustannus on tärkeä, mutta ei kynnyskysymys. Esimerkiksi Turun seudun paikallisjunaliikenne on mahdollista hoitaa ennen VR Oy:n monopolin lakkauttamista samalla tavalla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> EU:n kolmas rautatiepaketti sisältää kansainvälisen henkilöliikenteen pakollisen vapauttamisen monopolista 2010 ja kabotaasin eli sen, että kansainvälinen juna saa tarjota matkoja myös yhden maan sisällä.


Millä tavalla se eroaa nykykäytännöstä? Saahan kansainvälisellä junalla joka kulkee esim Hampurista Pariisiin matkustaa pelkästään Saksan tai Ranskan tai Belgian alueella? 




> Tällä asialla on käytännössä kovin vähän merkitystä Suomessa, koska tänne on kovin huono järjestää EU-maiden välisiä kansainvälisiä junia. Mutta esim. Haaparanta-Helsinki -junan saa järjestää kuka hyvänsä ja matkustajia saa ottaa ja jättää vaikka osuudelle Hki-Tpe. Mutta tuon välin tuloilla ei kustanneta koko junan kuluja Haaparantaan asti.


Vosiko tuon direktiivimuutoksen myötä sallia matkustamisen Suomen sisällä Venäjän RZD:n operoimissa junissa? 




> Mikään ei kuitenkaan estä rataverkolle pääsyn vapauttamista eli VR Oy:n henkilöliikennemonopolin lakkauttamista yhdellä eduskunnan äänestyksellä vaikka huomenna.


Sellaista äänestystä ei vaan eduskunnan nykykokoonpanolla tulla jörjestämään. 




> Puoliksi yksityinen tai VR Oy:stä riippumaton henkilöliikenne on kuitenkin mahdollista siten, kuin YTV tulee liikennettä omin juninensa hoitamaan 2009 lähtien. YTV:n on pakko ostaa VR Oy:ltä ainoastaan kuljettajapalvelut. Junaliikenteessä kuljettajakustannus on tärkeä, mutta ei kynnyskysymys. Esimerkiksi Turun seudun paikallisjunaliikenne on mahdollista hoitaa ennen VR Oy:n monopolin lakkauttamista samalla tavalla.


Onko se, että kuljettajan on oltava VR:ltä todella ainoa ehto kaupallisen vuorojunaliikenteen harjoittamiselle? Sullahan on kokemusta ns nostalgiajunaliikenteen jörjestämisestä. Koskevatko sitä eri säännöt kuin "ei-nostalgialiikennettä"?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millä tavalla se eroaa nykykäytännöstä? Saahan kansainvälisellä junalla joka kulkee esim Hampurista Pariisiin matkustaa pelkästään Saksan tai Ranskan tai Belgian alueella?


Tämä on kysymys valtioiden omista lakipykälistä. Rautatiepaketti pakottaa sallimaan tämän, jos sitä ei vielä ole sallittu - kuten Suomessa. 




> Vosiko tuon direktiivimuutoksen myötä sallia matkustamisen Suomen sisällä Venäjän RZD:n operoimissa junissa?


EU-säännöt ja lainsäädäntö koskevat vain EU-maita. Eli EU ei voi pakottaa Suomea sallimaan mitään mikä liittyy Venäjän juniin. Sen sijaan Suomi ei voi yksin sopia EU:n ulkorajaa koskevia sopimuksia, minkä vuoksi nykyinen rautatierajasopimus on laiton. Jos viet asian EU-oikeuteen, EU:n komissio on tukenasi siinä asiassa.




> Sellaista äänestystä ei vaan eduskunnan nykykokoonpanolla tulla jörjestämään.


Eiköhän hallitusrintama pidä, jos sellainen hallituksen esitys eduskunnalle tehdään.  :Smile: 




> Onko se, että kuljettajan on oltava VR:ltä todella ainoa ehto kaupallisen vuorojunaliikenteen harjoittamiselle? Sullahan on kokemusta ns nostalgiajunaliikenteen jörjestämisestä. Koskevatko sitä eri säännöt kuin "ei-nostalgialiikennettä"?


Nostalgialiikenne on jo vapautettu, eli sillä on eri säännöt.

Muodollisesti YTV-liikenne on 2009 lähtien delleen kuten nytkin VR Oy:n liikenneluvalla tapahtuvaa liikennettä, mutta sitä ajetaan muun kuin VR Oy:n omistamalla kalustolla. Muodollisuus toteutuu sillä, että kuljettaja on VR Oy:n palveluksessa ja VR Oy on liikenteestä vastuussa asettaessaan henkilökuntansa liikennettä hoitamaan. YTV-liikennettähän ei myydä matkustajille, vaan asiaks on YTV. Eli tavallaan YTV-liikenne on tilausliikennettä. Se siis ei ole VR Oy:n omaa liikennettä omalla riskillä, mitä YTV-alueen ulkopuolelle ulottuva paikallisjunaliikenne on.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Myös kuljettajista, asentajista, konduktööreistä ym rautatiealan työntekijöistä voi tulla aluksi pulaa, koska ainoa koulutus on VR:n alaisuudessa, eli täytynee hankkia työntekijöitä VR:ltä lupaamalla parempaa palkkaa ja parempia työ-olosuhteita. 
> 
> Nyt haluaisin kuulla teidän mielipiteitänne mahdollisista rataosista, missä liikenne olisi kannattavaa ja mitä tulisi huomioida yritystä perustettaessä.





> Alan koulutuksen tasapuolisuus ja VR Oy:n mahdollisten kilpailijoiden oikeudenmukainen kohtelu säilyy turvattuna, sillä rautatielain mukaan VR Koulutuskeskuksen tulee tarjota kaikille liikennöintiä harjoittaville yhtiöille koulutuspalveluja korvausta vastaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Albertin edelliseen viestiin:

Rautatiealan koulutus tulee siirtymään opetushallinnon alaisuuteen kuten muukin ammattikoulutus Suomessa on. Tämä on osa rautatieyritysten tasapuolista kohtelua.

Silloin kun VR oli liikelaitos, valtio maksoi koulutuksen, joka oli käytännöllistä järjestää liikelaitoksen yhteydessä. Sillä valtiohan maksoi liikelaitoksen kulut, koulutuksen mukaan lukien. Oy-aikana liikelaitos on jaettu konserniin, jossa osat käyvät keskenään kauppaa ja siten on muodostunut näkyvä kauppahinta koulutukselle.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Nyt haluaisin kuulla teidän mielipiteitänne mahdollisista rataosista, missä liikenne olisi kannattavaa ja mitä tulisi huomioida yritystä perustettaessä.



Helsinki - Tampere
Helsinki - Turku
Helsinki - Jyväskylä
Helsinki - Kouvola - Kuopio
Helsinki - Imatra

Noilla väleillä olisi varmaan kysyntää halpajunayhteyksille. Eli kermankuorinta olisi kannattava lähtökohta. Varmaan kannattaisi aloittaa Helsinki-Tampere väliltä.

Myös pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenne on myös nykyään erittäin hyväkatteista toimintaa. VR:ää tuetaan nykyään todella paljon pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien pussista. Mutta tuo liikenne menee kilpailutukseen.

----------


## otto s

> Tällä asialla on käytännössä kovin vähän merkitystä Suomessa, koska tänne on kovin huono järjestää EU-maiden välisiä kansainvälisiä junia. Mutta esim. Haaparanta-Helsinki -junan saa järjestää kuka hyvänsä ja matkustajia saa ottaa ja jättää vaikka osuudelle Hki-Tpe. Mutta tuon välin tuloilla ei kustanneta koko junan kuluja Haaparantaan asti.


Kyllähän myös Tampereelta eteenpäin on matkustajia ainakin Ouluun asti. Ja sitten jos Haaprannasta jatkaisi seosnkina eteenpäin Kiirunaan ja jopa Norjan puolelle Narvikkiin uskoisi käyttäjiä löytyvän. Esimerkiksi Veolia Transport  reitteihin kuuluu Götebor-Tukholma-Luulaja-Kiruna-Narvik(Norrlandståget) linja, joka kulkee Norjaan asti. Miksei siis myös Helsinki-Tampere-Seinäjoki-Oulu-Haaparanta-Kiruna-Narvik linja voisi kannattaa talvella ainakin lomien yhteydessä. Muina aikoina Helsinki-Haaparanta välillä palvelemassa Helsingin, Tampereen ja Oulun matkustajia, vaikka hieman halvemmalla kuin VR ja sesonkina korkeat hinnat, jotka jokatapauksessa saadaan myytyä lomilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muina aikoina Helsinki-Haaparanta välillä palvelemassa Helsingin, Tampereen ja Oulun matkustajia, vaikka hieman halvemmalla kuin VR ja sesonkina korkeat hinnat, jotka jokatapauksessa saadaan myytyä lomilla.


Jos minulla olisi varaa perustaa yksityinen junafirma, niin iskisin direktiivien salliessa VR:n kultasuoneen Autojunaan! Ajaisin autovaunuja kuljettavan yöpikajunan Helsinki-Haaparanta-Kolari.  Kansainvälinen juna nääs.

t. Rainer

----------


## otto s

> Jos minulla olisi varaa perustaa yksityinen junafirma, niin iskisin direktiivien salliessa VR:n kultasuoneen Autojunaan! Ajaisin autovaunuja kuljettavan yöpikajunan Helsinki-Haaparanta-Kolari.  Kansainvälinen juna nääs.


Voisi olla. Sitten jos mennään mahdottomuuksiin (Ainakin VR:lle, valitettavasti), voitaisiin hankkia erikoisvaunuja, jotka liikkuisivat joka lähes joka päivä. Esim: Klubivaunu (Mikä VR:llä onkin, mutta vajaakäytössä), 1. lk:n makuuvaunu(ja), RAVINTOLA, videovaunu yms.. Kokoonpano voisi esimerkiksi olla: Veturi+1. lk vaunu+9 2.lk makuuvaunua+kahvilavaunu+RAVINTOLAvaunu+videovaunu  + 2kpl klubivaunuja, joissa vaikka disko, esiintyjiä ym. ohjelmaa. Saattaisi viedä lentokoneilta hyvinkin paljon lomalla olevia matkustajiam, joilla ei ole kiire, mutta haluavat mukavan matkan.

----------


## Wänskä

> Helsinki - Tampere
> Helsinki - Turku
> Helsinki - Jyväskylä
> Helsinki - Kouvola - Kuopio
> Helsinki - Imatra
> 
> Noilla väleillä olisi varmaan kysyntää halpajunayhteyksille. Eli kermankuorinta olisi kannattava lähtökohta. Varmaan kannattaisi aloittaa Helsinki-Tampere väliltä.
> 
> Myös pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenne on myös nykyään erittäin hyväkatteista toimintaa. VR:ää tuetaan nykyään todella paljon pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien pussista. Mutta tuo liikenne menee kilpailutukseen.


Minun yritykseni puolestaan liikennöisi reittiä Helsinki-Helsinki. Se olisi nimittäin jotain aivan ennenkuulumattoman nerokasta. Valtavat voitot ja mittaamaton menestys! Ei tulisi tappioita, kun ei jouduttaisi pysähtymään turhilla pikkukaupunkien asemilla tai maksamaan polttoainekustannuksia korpimaisemien ohituksesta. Onkin perin korviakuumottavan kummallista, ettei vielä ole keksitty tätä kaikista kannattavinta liikemuotoa, jossa juna ei edes lähde Helsingistä! Kunpa saisin patentin! 

Lippuja olisi tarjolla monenhintaisia eri junatyyppeihin: Hinta riippuu siitä, kuinka hienossa junassa haluaa istua ja kuinka kauan. Jos esimerkiksi valitsee taajamajunan 10 minuutiksi, olisi hinta vain 1,80 euroa ja sekä lähtö- että saapumisraiteena esimerkiksi raide 18. Jos taas tahtoopi istua kultivoituneessa italialaistyyppisessä kallistuvakorisessa junassa tunnin, löytyy se raiteelta kuusi lipun hinnan ollessa 9 euroa, mutta ei paha sekään. Ja sen tunninhan voi käyttää vaikkapa työntekoon tai viettää yhdessä lapsien kanssa puuhavaunussa. Tervetuloa uudelleen! Välkommen åter!

----------


## Kani

> Minun yritykseni puolestaan liikennöisi reittiä Helsinki-Helsinki. Se olisi nimittäin jotain aivan ennenkuulumattoman nerokasta. Valtavat voitot ja mittaamaton menestys!


Juurikin näin.

Mikko Laaksonen voisi varmaan laatia meille merkittävästi viittä ratapätkää pitemmän listan kannattavasta henkilöliikenteestä Suomessa. Nykyisen liikennöitsijän perusteella kun lista jää kovin lyhyeksi ja epäloogiseksi: kannattava on ollut mm. juna Rovaniemeltä Kemijärvelle, mutta ei juna Helsingistä Lahteen. Toisaalta Kajaanin ja Iisalmen välillä Pendolino kulkee melkein tyhjillään: tukea ei kuitenkaan toistaiseksi ole pyydetty.

Älköön myöskään odotettako kiskoille kilpailun seurauksena pelkästään halpaoperointia. Onhan lentoliikenteessäkin halvan lisäksi tarjolla myös tasolla kilpailua, esimerkkinä investoinnit koneisiin, joissa on muutakin kuin rivi penkkejä.

Yksi innovaatio voisi olla juna, joka pysähtyisi asemilla, joilla kansalaiset osoittavat siihen tarvetta.

----------


## Murzu

Mutta jos nyt pitää heittää jokin ehdotus uudesta junayhteydestä, niin se voisi Vaasa-Joensuu välin nopea pikajuna ravintolavaunulla. Nykyään matka-aika on 7-8 tuntia vaihtaen, mutta entä jos se olisi suoralla junalla noin 6 tuntia. 

Ja pysähdyspaikat olisi:
Vaasa, Seinäjoki, Ähtäri, Haapamäki, Keuruu, Jyväskylä, Pieksämäki, Varkaus, Joensuu.

Vaasa 6.00--Jyväskylä 9.30--Joensuu 12.00
Joensuu 16.00--Jyväskylä 18.30--Vaasa 22.00

Joensuu 6.00--Jyväskylä 8.30--Vaasa 12.00
Vaasa 16.00--Jyväskylä 19.30--Joensuu 22.00

----------


## petteri

> Mikko Laaksonen voisi varmaan laatia meille merkittävästi viittä ratapätkää pitemmän listan kannattavasta henkilöliikenteestä Suomessa.


Tuossa oli kyse väleistä, joilla _uusi_ operaattori voisi ehkä toimia kannattavasti mm. kalustokierto mielessä.

Kaluston hyvin tehokas käyttö on mahdollisen uuden junaoperaattorin elinehto. VR:llä on eri-ikäistä kalustoa ja vanhempaan kalustoon sitoutunut pääoma on paljon pienempi kuin uusinvestoinneissa, se antaa paljon enemmän pelivaraa. 

VR on erittäin vakavarainen, se on käytännössä velaton. (Saamiset + rahat + pankkisaamiset -   vieras pääoma = -15 M eli -1 % taseesta.) VR voi nykyisellä rahoitusrakenteella elää 5,7 % tuotolla sijoitetulle pääomalle. VR tuottaa siis nykyään pääomalle suunnilleen vieraan pääoman kustannuksen. Tämä siis koko VR:n osalta, _valistuneen arvaukseni mukaan_ henkilöliikenteen kaukojunapuolen tuotto sitoutuneelle pääomalle vielä tuotakin paljon huonompi. Valistunut arvaukseni kaukoliikenteen pääoman tuotolle on 1-3 %. (Tarkemmin tietävä korjatkoon. Perusteluja jaolle: Valistunut arvaukseni on, että VR-Cargo tuottaa hyvän markkinaehtoisen tuoton pääomalle ja YTV alueen junaliikennekin kohtuullisesti. Ja kuitenkin hyvin suuri osa VR:n pääomasta on kiinni kaukoliikenteen kalustossa.)

Valtio siis käytännössä piilosubventoi VR:ää matalalla pääoman tuottovaatimuksella. Samaan aikaan pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat subventoivat VR:ää maksamalla ylihintaa YTV-alueen junaliikenteestä. Uuden operaattorin olisi pakko päästä ainakin 10 % sipoon ja vielä uudella kalustolla.

Itse asiassa mikään kilpailija ei nykytilanteessa pysty VR:n kanssa edes alkamaan kilpailemaan, jos kalustoa ei ensin yhtiöitetä ulos VR:stä ja VR:n tasetta laihduteta. Käytännössä VR pitäisi jakaa ainakin neljään osaan, VR-cargo, VR-kaukoliikenne, VR-Lähiliikenne ja kalustoyhtiö, jotta kilpailulle olisi edellytyksiä.

Tehokas kalustokierto voisi varmaan toimia parhaiten jos uusi operaattori liikennöisi väleillä:

Helsinki- Seinäjoki,
Helsinki - Jyväskylä,
Helsinki - Imatra, 
Helsinki - Tampere,
Helsinki - Lahti (- Kouvola) ja
Helsinki - Turku

Noista väleistä pystynee rakentamaan liikenneverkon, jossa kalusto liikkuu hyvin tehokkaasti. Toki Helsinki -Tampere väli on helpoin suunniteltava.

Kyllä nyky-VR:lle hyvin kannattavia henkilöliikennevuoroja on nykyisin muuallakin ja liikenneverkon kokonaisuudella on VR:lle merkitystä. Junaliikenteen kokonaiskannattavuudelle nykyisessä monopolissa hiljaisemmillakin osuuksilla merkitystä kun ne syöttävät matkustajia muulle rataverkolle.

Osa noista hiljaisista vuoroista on muuten sellaisia, että niiden vaihtoehtona on kaluston seisominen ratapihoilla tai kaluston ajaminen tyhjänä. Kalustoon sitoutuneeseen pääomaan liittyvä kustannushan juoksee (tai on VR:n tapauksessa käytännössä juoksematta) koko ajan riippumatta liikkuuko juna. 

Matkustajaliikenteen vapauttamisen vaikutukset eivät ole ihan yksinkertainen asia. Piilosubventioiden poistaminen tuonee ikävällä tavalla pintaan kaukoliikenteen kannattavuusongelmat jos toimitaan liiketaloudellisella perustalla ja pääomallakin on markkinakustannus.

Kilpailu myös tiputtaisi paljon VR:n katetta parhaimmilla reiteillä kuten vaikka Helsinki-Tampere. Jos parhaiden reittien katteet tipahtavat liikennealalla tavanomaiseen muutamaan prosenttiin nykyisestä kermankuorinnasta, VR kaukoliikenteen tulos romahtaa.

Kuinka paljon rahaa valtio valmis käyttämään henkilöjunaliikenteen tukemiseen, jos liikennöivät firmat toimivat liiketaloudellisesti ja kaikki tukiraha näkyy valtion budjetissa?

----------


## Wänskä

> Yksi innovaatio voisi olla juna, joka pysähtyisi asemilla, joilla kansalaiset osoittavat siihen tarvetta.


Hmm...kuulostaa aika pelottavalta. Ihmisiä palveleva liikenneväline. No, ainakin se olisi markkinoita mullistava idea, jotain uutta Suomessa.

Tulin vastikään Saksasta ja uusien joukkoliikennekokemusten jälleen on vain niin käsittämätöntä ymmärtää, ettei Suomessa ole junaliikennettä Rauman, Äänekosken, Uudenkaupungin kokoisille paikoille, puhumattakaan Joensuun-Oulun, Jyväskylän-Oulun tai Kuopio-Joensuun kaltaisista yhteyksistä suorinta rataosaa pitkin. Tiheä väestöntiheys ei riitä selittämään sitä, miksi Saksassa pikkukyliinkin pääsee helposti joukkoliikenteellä.

Eikös henkilöliikenteen kilpailun avaaminen olisi lottovoitto erityisesti keskisuurille kaupunkiseuduille, joissa kaivataan ihmisiä (!) palvelevaa vuorotarjontaa seutukeskuksesta ympäröiville paikkakunnille? Siis jos kilpailun avaamisen myötä mahdollistuisi liikenne juuri Äänekoskelta Jyväskylään (ja Jämsänkoskelle) sekä Turusta Uuteenkaupunkiin, niin eihän se VR:n tulosta heikentäisi, kun VR ei ole em. yhteyksiä suostunut ylipäätään liikennöimään. Olisiko mahdollista aloittaa kilpailua sieltä, missä ei tällä hetkellä henkilöliikennettä ole? Aloitettiinhan peruskoulukokeilukin aikanaan Pohjois-Suomesta, jotta sen pahimmat hedelmät ehdittiin huomata ja korjata ennen kuin se seitsemisen vuotta myöhemmin ulottui myöskin herrain pääkaupunkiin.

----------


## petteri

Uuden liikenteen käynnistämisen ongelmana on, että merkittävä osa uudesta liikenteestä vaatii myös uutta kalustoa. Monikaan liiketaloudellinen toimija ei pysty ottamaan niin suurta riskiä, että ostaisi uutta kalustoa heti aluksi, kun Suomessa on oma raideleveys ja sähköjärjestelmä. Jotta kilpailu matkustajaliikenteessä olisi mahdollista, pitäisi VR:n nykyinen kalusto yhtiöittää ja sen olla markkinahintaan vuokrattavissa eri toimijoille. Myös joukkoliikenteen lippuyhteistyön pitäisi toimia jotenkin vaikka matkustajaliikenteessä olisi kilpailua.

Minua vaan vähän pelottaa, että kilpailun vapauttaminen voi johtaa vähän USA:n tapaiseen tilanteeseen, jos samaan aikaan valtion _budjetissa näkyvää_ tukea joukkoliikenteeseen ei kasvateta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Uuden liikenteen käynnistämisen ongelmana on, että merkittävä osa uudesta liikenteestä vaatii myös uutta kalustoa.


Minä veikkaisin, että rautateiden henkilöliikenteen vapautuminen alkaakin Suomessa ostoliikenteenä, jossa tilaaja omistaa kaluston. Jos ostoliikenne halpenee selvästi nykyisestä, voivat tilaajat sitten käyttää osan säästöistä liikenteen lisäämiseen. Ehkä myös muualla kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla paikalliset joukkoliikenneviranomaiset kiinnostuisivat ostamaan lähijunaliikennettä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minä veikkaisin, että rautateiden henkilöliikenteen vapautuminen alkaakin Suomessa ostoliikenteenä, jossa tilaaja omistaa kaluston.


Tällainen järjestely on ollut Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunaliikenteen lähtökohtana.

Kilpailutetun liikenteen kaluston omistajaksi on periaatteessa kolme vaihtoehtoa:
- Tilaajataho - esimerkiksi radan varren kunnat tai YTV
- Kalustoyhtiö - esimerkiksi Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy tai VR Oy:stä erotettu valtion kalustoyhtiö
- Kalustovalmistajan leasingyhtiö

Joka tapauksessa Suomea varten räätälöidyn kaluston vuokraus täytyy taata kaluston kuoletusajaksi eli minimissään 25-30 vuodeksi. Käytännössä tässä on aina pakko olla julkinen valta mukana.

----------


## vompatti

> Minua vaan vähän pelottaa, että kilpailun vapauttaminen voi johtaa vähän USA:n tapaiseen tilanteeseen, jos samaan aikaan valtion _budjetissa näkyvää_ tukea joukkoliikenteeseen ei kasvateta.


Kilpailun vapauttaminen todennäköisesti laskee hintoja. Pitääkö tällöin sinun mielestäsi lisätä valtion joukkoliikenteelle maksamia tukiaisia?

Minä en tiedä, mitä tarkoitat "USA:n tapaisella tilanteella". Yhdysvalloissa kaikki kaukojunaliikenne on tuettua. Jos valtion tukea ei lisätä, niin silloin ainakaan ei päästä Yhdysvaltain tilanteeseen! Jos tukea lisätään, niin silloin tilanne on kuin Yhdysvalloissa. Asia on siis mielestäni juuri päin vastoin kuin kirjoitit.

----------


## petteri

> Kilpailun vapauttaminen todennäköisesti laskee hintoja. Pitääkö tällöin sinun mielestäsi lisätä valtion joukkoliikenteelle maksamia tukiaisia?
> .....
> Minä en tiedä, mitä tarkoitat "USA:n tapaisella tilanteella". Yhdysvalloissa kaikki kaukojunaliikenne on tuettua.



Kustannustason tipahtaminen olisi minusta erittäin toivottavaa. Silloin näkyvä tukitarve ei nousisi ja parhaassa tapauksessa palveluakin voitaisiin parantaa.

Ilmaisin varmaan asian epäselvästi, tarkoitin "USA:n tapaisella tilanteella" liikennejärjestelmää, jossa kaukojunaliikennettä on käytännössä olemassa vain muutamien kaupunkien välillä. Eli tilannetta, jossa Suomessa liikennettä olisi suunnilleen vain väleillä Helsinki - Tampere, Helsinki -Imatra ja Helsinki -Pietari. Tuo ei ole toivottava kehityskulku. Tuskin tuollainen romahdus on vaarana, vaikka Baltia on varoittava esimerkki.

----------


## SD202

> VR ei ole halukas myymään vanhoja vaunujaan tai vetureitaan, mutta uskoisin että esimerkiksi DB:n entisellä kalustolla pääsisi hyvin alkuun telien vaihdolla.


Valitettavasti myös Deutsche Bahn AG on kohdistanut romutusvimmaa  aikanaan (länsi-)saksalaisten verorahoilla hankitulle kalustolle. DB:ltä poistettua, mutta vielä käyttökelpoista kalustoa (esim. DB:n dieselveturisarjaa 212) on romutettu sen sijaan, että tuo kalusto olisi säästetty. Tästä on ollut kritiikkiä myös saksalaisessa rautatiealan lehdistössä. Deutsche Bahn AG on pelännyt sitä, että heidän kilpailijansa pääsisivät kilpailemaan DB:tä vastaan juuri heidän poistamallaan kalustolla. Eipä minulle tule mieleen yhtään matkustajaliikenteen operaattoria, joka liikennöisi DB:n poistamalla kalustolla - suurin osa DB:n kilpailijoista on hankkinut uutta kalustoa. Sen sijaan DB on myynyt/luovuttanut poistamaansa kalustoa Saksan rajojen ulkopuolelle - siellä kun tuo kalusto ei ole kilpailemassa heitä vastaan. Tässä muutamia esimerkkejä ulkomaille menneestä kalustosta:
BR219 -> Romania
BR420 -> Ruotsi (Tukholma)
BR628.0 -> Puola
BR772 -> Kuuba ja Romania
Eli miksei tuota kalustoa liikenisi tarvittaessa myös Suomeenkin?

Hollannissa on sentään oltu järkevämpiä:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/nl/...061219-025.jpg
Tuttu keltainen väri, mutta tarra kyljessä kertoo että junaa liikennöi joku muu kuin vuosikaudet sillä liikennöinyt NS.

----------


## SD202

> Tulin vastikään Saksasta ja uusien joukkoliikennekokemusten jälleen on vain niin käsittämätöntä ymmärtää, ettei Suomessa ole junaliikennettä Rauman, Äänekosken, Uudenkaupungin kokoisille paikoille, puhumattakaan Joensuun-Oulun, Jyväskylän-Oulun tai Kuopio-Joensuun kaltaisista yhteyksistä suorinta rataosaa pitkin. Tiheä väestöntiheys ei riitä selittämään sitä, miksi Saksassa pikkukyliinkin pääsee helposti joukkoliikenteellä.


Kannattaa muistaa, että Saksasta toisaalta puuttuu samanlainen kaupunkien välinen bussiliikenne, mitä meillä täällä Suomessa on. Saksassa on kuitenkin sen verran suurempi väestöntiheys, että matkustajavirtojen liikuttamiseen kaupunkien välillä ei riitä bussi, vaan on otettava rautaiset pyörät alle.

----------


## petteri

> Siihen on syynsä, miksi tilanne on nyt kuten on. Minusta ainoa oikea ratkaisu on VR Oy:n monopolin purku ja siirtyminen tilaaja-tuottaja -malliin. Viranomainen kilpailuttaa siinä Oikoradan paikallisjunaliikenteen. Jos VR Oy tarjoaa liikennettä nykyperiaatteella, se häviää kaupan ja liikenne tulee hoidettavaksi oikealla tavalla ja oikeilla kustannuksilla.



Monopolin purku olisi varmaan hyvä ratkaisu. VR pilkottaisiin VR-cargoon, VR-henkilöliikenteeseen ja matkustajaliikenteen kalustoyhtiöön. Matkustajaliikenteen kalustoyhtiö vuokraisi kalustoa eri toimijoille.  

Toimijat saisivat jatkossa myös omistaa omaa kalustoa, mutta nykyinen VR:n matkustajaliikennekalusto pitää kilpailun mahdollistamiseksi siirtää ensin kokonaisuudessaan kalustoyhtiöön, jotta VR ei saa epäreilua kilpailuetua.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toimijat saisivat jatkossa myös omistaa omaa kalustoa, mutta nykyinen VR:n matkustajaliikennekalusto pitää kilpailun mahdollistamiseksi siirtää ensin kokonaisuudessaan kalustoyhtiöön, jotta VR ei saa epäreilua kilpailuetua.


Mielestäni tarve VR:n kaluston "sosialisointiin" riippuu ihan valittavasta mallista.

Jos nykyistä ostoliikennettä kilpailutetaan, voidaan siinä käytettävää kalustoa tarpeen mukaan siirtää tilaajan omistukseen. Esim. Dm12:illa ajettavasta liikenteestä suuri osa on ostoliikennettä ja kalusto on vielä uutta, joten niitä olisi luontevaa siirtää tilaajien omistukseen. Jos kilpailutetaan uutta liikennettä, on joka tapauksessa hankittava uutta kalustoa.

Jos henkilöliikennettä vapautetaan täysin "villin lännen kilpailuun", jossa kuka tahansa ratakapasiteettia saanut saa ajaa henkilöjunia haluamillaan tariffeilla, ei mielestäni ole tarvetta siirtää VR:n kalustoa uusille toimijoille. VR:n nykyiset itsekannattavat vuorot tuskin kuitenkaan katoavat aluksi minnekään, joten VR:n oma kalusto tarvitaan jo niiden ajamiseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siihen on syynsä, miksi tilanne on nyt kuten on. Minusta ainoa oikea ratkaisu on VR Oy:n monopolin purku ja siirtyminen tilaaja-tuottaja -malliin. Viranomainen kilpailuttaa siinä Oikoradan paikallisjunaliikenteen. Jos VR Oy tarjoaa liikennettä nykyperiaatteella, se häviää kaupan ja liikenne tulee hoidettavaksi oikealla tavalla ja oikeilla kustannuksilla.


VR:n monopolin purku pitää tapahtua hallitusti. Muuten voi uhata sellainen tilanne jossa on monta yksityistä operaattoria jotka vaativat yhteiskuntaa apuun että viitsivät jatkaa. Suomen raideleveys hankaloittaa tai käytännössä tekee mahdottomaksi ulkomaisen kaluston käytön, eli se pakottaisi jonkun kalustoyhtiön perustamista. Kuka vastaisi siitä että kyseisen kalustoyhtiön junat ovat asianmukaisia ja kilpailukykyisiä esim maantie- ja lentoliikenteeseen verrattuna, ellei kalustoyhtiö saisi toimia liiketaloudellisin periaattein? Mielestäni VR:ltä voisi edellyttää jotain sentyyppistä erikoisasemaa kuin Postilta tai Yleisradiolta, että se turvaa valtakunnalliset vähimmäispalvelut jos jokin kilpaileva operaattori poistuu markkinoilta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Jos henkilöliikennettä vapautetaan täysin "villin lännen kilpailuun", jossa kuka tahansa ratakapasiteettia saanut saa ajaa henkilöjunia haluamillaan tariffeilla, ei mielestäni ole tarvetta siirtää VR:n kalustoa uusille toimijoille. VR:n nykyiset itsekannattavat vuorot tuskin kuitenkaan katoavat aluksi minnekään, joten VR:n oma kalusto tarvitaan jo niiden ajamiseen.



Mikään uusi toimija ei pysty kilpailemaan VR:n kanssa "villin lännen kilpailussa", jos VR:llä on käytössä nykyinen kalusto ja monopoliaikana lihotettu lähes velaton tase.

Jos uuden toimijan pitää ostaa uutta kalustoa ja maksaa siitä suuri osa velkarahalla samaan aikaan kun VR:llä on ilman velkaa rahoitettu kalusto, josta osa on lähes kokonaan poistettua, uuden toimijan kalustokustannus ja myös kaluston hankintariski on niin paljon korkeampi kuin VR:llä, ettei mitään liiketoiminnan edellytyksiä ole.

Matkustajaliikenteen kilpailun vapautus on hyvin näennäinen, jos uuden toimijan kynnys aloittaa kilpailevaa toimintaa on täysin ylittämätön. Jos halutaan kilpailua, pitää luoda järjestelmä, jossa uudet toimijat voivat kilpailla samoilla liiketoimintaedellytyksillä kuin VR. 

Matkustajaliikenteen kaluston omistaminen on Suomen oloissa melkein luonnollinen monopoli/oligopoli. Kaluston omistamisen riski on ei-julkiselle toimijalle hyvin korkea, jos ei ole pitkää sopimusta. Liikennöinti voidaan vapauttaa kilpailulle, jos halutaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jos siirrytään kilpailutettuun ostoliikenteeseen, se tarkoittaa sitä, että tilaaja suunnittelee liikenteen ja yksiselitteisesti määrittelee reitit, aikataulut ja kaluston. Jos liikennöitsijällä ei ole kalustoa, voi tilaaja hankkia reitille sopivan kaluston, kuten YTV on hankkimassa Helsingin seudun liikenteeseen. Kaluston toimitusaika on nykyisin n. 2-3 vuotta. VR Oy:n nykyistä kalustoa voidaan muutoksen kohdalla eriyttää kalustoyhtiöön. 

Myös VR Oy:n monopoli säilyttäen voidaan siirtyä muuallakin kuin YTV-alueella tällaiseen ostoliikenteeseen. Nykyisten LVM - VR Oy ostosopimustenhan mukaan VR Oy suunnittelee liikenteen, ja käytännössä "ostoliikennettä" on se liikenne, joka VR Oy:n mukaan on kannattamatonta mutta jonka VR Oy ja  LVM haluavat ajettavan.

----------


## ultrix

> Monopolin purku olisi varmaan hyvä ratkaisu. VR pilkottaisiin VR-cargoon, VR-henkilöliikenteeseen ja matkustajaliikenteen kalustoyhtiöön. Matkustajaliikenteen kalustoyhtiö vuokraisi kalustoa eri toimijoille.  
> 
> Toimijat saisivat jatkossa myös omistaa omaa kalustoa, mutta nykyinen VR:n matkustajaliikennekalusto pitää kilpailun mahdollistamiseksi siirtää ensin kokonaisuudessaan kalustoyhtiöön, jotta VR ei saa epäreilua kilpailuetua.


Olen leikitellyt ajatuksella VR:n (ja monen muunkin entisen LVM:n hallinnonalan yhtiön, nyk. Häkämiehen yksikön) jälleenliikelaitostamisesta.

VR-Yhtymä hajoitettaisiin osiin, joista Pohjolan Liikenne-konserni muodostaisi "Valtion maantieliikennelaitoksen" tytäryhtiöineen. VM tarjoaisi vapailla markkinoilla ja mm. Postiliikelaitokselle / Itella Oyj:lle kuljetuspalveluita ja tekisi VR:n ja Postin kanssa muutenkin yhteistyötä Transpointista tutulla "ovelta ovelle"-periaatteella. VM-Bussiliikenne olisi vahva toimija Pohjolan Liikenteen perintönä, ja valtion kaukoliikenteessä kelpaisi samoilla yhteysväleillä samat liput VR:n junien kanssa, ja vaihtoyhteydet juna-bussi olisivat myös yhden lipun varassa.

Oy VR-Rata Ab siirrettäisiin Destia Oy:n / Väyläliikelaitoksen alaisuuteen.

VR Osakeyhtiöstä muodostettaisiin Valtion rautatieliikennelaitos, jonka tytäryhtiönä olisi mm. VR Cargo Oy. VR itse harjoittaisi laeissa ja asetuksissa sille määrätyistä tehtävistä (mallia voi katsoa tästä), eli käytännössä kaukoliikenteestä yleisellä rataverkolla liikennelupaperustaisesti ja muussa henkilöliikenteessä VR olisi tilaaja-tuottaja-mallin yksi tuottaja. Jos liikenne olisi kannattamatonta VR:lle, tulisi kilpailevia rautatielaitoksia- ja yhtiöitä apajille.

VR:lle annettaisiin myös laillinen velvoite vuokrata tai myydä ainakin käytöstä poistamaansa  ja muuta ei-päivittäisessä käytössä olevaa kalustoa muille operaattoreille (käyttämättömän kaluston poistossa suoja-aika, esim. 2 vuotta, jonka jälkeen kaluston saa romuttaa, tai RVi:n todistus käyttö- ja korjauskelvottomuudesta). Kilpailuvirasto valvoisi VR:ää velvoitteensa täyttämisessä.

Toki useimmat ellei kaikki hyvät puolet ehdottamassani liikelaitosuudistuksessa on mahdollista toteuttaa osakeyhtiömallissakin tilaaja-tuottaja-periaatteella, mutta eipähän ainakaan voisi enää vedota siihen, että "VR on osakeyhtiö". 




> En ehdottanut tällaista, vaan sitä, että ensin käytetään kaukojunien vapaa kapasiteetti ja sen päälle tarpeellinen määrä Z-junista ajettaisiin Lahteen sen sijaan että nyt ajetaan kaikki.


Minä olen taas pohdiskellut sellaista, että ajetaan "kaikki" Z-junat (60 min vuoroväli) Kouvolaan asti, ja jätetään Lahteen tarvittaessa ylimääräisiä Sm4-yksiköitä ja ruuhkavuoroja.

Taloudellisesti en ole tätä asiaa vielä ajatellut, lähinnä palvelutason kannalta. IC- ja Pendolino-junat voisivat sitten kulkea pysähtymättä Lh-Kv.

EDIT: kappas, ajattelin juuri samaa kuin Mikko.  :Smile:

----------


## moxu

Tuli mieleen villihkö idea tähän liikenteenvapautukseen liittyen. Eli äkkiseltään hahmotellen:

Millainen voisi olla halpajunafirma -siis yhtiö, joka saisi liikenneluvan jollekin reittiosuudelle Suomessa ja toteuttaisi tuotteensa ratkaisevasti VR:stä eroavalla tavalla.
Junaksi kunnostettaisiin pötkö VR:n tai jonkun muun rautatieoperaattorin hylkäämiä, mutta hyväkuntoisia vaunuja, pötkön päätyyn ohjaamot ja vaunuihin ainakin tavaratila, tarjoilupiste ja muutama itsepalveluvessa; jos tällaiseen runkoon voitaisiin tehdä sekä sähkö- että dieselmoottori, ei tarvitsisi välittää siitäkään, missä päin rataverkkoa mennään. Juna teipattaisiin yhtenäisiin mainosväreihin, sekä sisältä että ulkoa. 
Operaattori liikennöisi muiden, kuin päärautatieasemien välillä, esim.reittiä Pasilan ratapiha (jostain Ilmalan tienoilta)-Parola-Messukylä-Vaajakoski-Huutokoski-Heinävesi-Ylämylly tai vaikka Helsingin ja Oulun väliä Parikkalan ja Kontiomäen kautta pysähtyen vaikkapa Kaipiaisessa, Lauritsalassa, Kesälahdella ja Höljäkässä.
Niille asemille, joille uusi operaattori liikennöisi, rakennettaisiin portit, jotka aukenisivat vain kahdenkymmenen euron setelillä -kaikki maksaisivat siis saman hinnan riippumatta siitä, mihin ovat menossa. Useimmissa tapauksissa kyyti varmaan olisi halvin mahdollinen. Ennakkovarauksia ja paikkalippuja ei olisi.
Henkilökuntaa tarvittaisiin vain kuski, yksi kondari ja kahvilanhoitaja. 
Junassa olisi klaffipenkit, jotka saisi auki euron kolikolla. Joka kerta istuutuessaan pitäisi maksaa uudestaan. Myös vessan ovessa olisi rahastuslaite ja istunnon hinta sielläkin sama. Puffetista voisi ostaa ylihintaisia tuotteita, siinä kohden ainoa ero VR:n nykytoimintaan olisi se, että operaattori saisi kahvilatulotkin itselleen. Tuotemyyntiä voitaisiin harjoittaa myös perimällä astiapantti, eli mukin tai tuopin voi luvalla viedä mukanaan, jos ei halua siitä maksettua panttirahaa takaisin.
Isosta matkatavarasta, kuten polkupyörästä, suksiboksista tai matka-arkusta, menisi lisämaksua 5/alkava 10 kiloa. 

Miltäs kuulostaa? Kyllä minä ainakin lähtisin mieluummin tuollaisella kyydillä, kuin VR:n ylihintaisella InterCityllä matkaan, jos mahdollisuus olisi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Junaksi kunnostettaisiin pötkö VR:n tai jonkun muun rautatieoperaattorin hylkäämiä, mutta hyväkuntoisia vaunuja, pötkön päätyyn ohjaamot ja vaunuihin ainakin tavaratila, tarjoilupiste ja muutama itsepalveluvessa


Heh.  :Very Happy:  Ainakin erilainen idea kuin ranskalainen halpajuna eli iDTGV, joka on käytännössä tavallinen TGV-runko kiinnitettynä toiseen tavalliseen (normaalihintaiseen) TGV-runkoon. Palveluita on vähän differoitu, lippuja saa vain netistä eikä niitä voi muuttaa tai vaihtaa, ja vuorotarjonta on rajoitettu. Mutta muuten kyseessä on ihan tavallinen junamatka TGV:llä. Tiedän kun olen tällä kerran matkustanut. Hinta oli niin halpa, että menin samantien 1. luokkaan. Muistaakseni se oli tuolloin kolmisen vuotta sitten luokkaa 49,90  / henkilö yhdensuuntainen matka Montpellier-Pariisi, siis sikamaisen halpa, varsinkin 1. luokan lipuksi.

Kaupallisessa mielessä tämä SNCF:n idea tarkoittaa että ko. putiikki kilpailee itsensä kanssa tarjoamalla omaa peruskallista tuotettaan huomattavan edullisesti jos näkee vähän vaivaa varauksen suhteen. Matkustajalle hyvä, mutta onko SNCF:lle? Enpä tiedä.

----------


## hmikko

> Junaksi kunnostettaisiin pötkö VR:n tai jonkun muun rautatieoperaattorin hylkäämiä, mutta hyväkuntoisia vaunuja, pötkön päätyyn ohjaamot


Eikös VR taannoin tutkaillut vanhojen vaunujen muuttamista kiskobusseiksi ja jätti homman koeajelun jälkeen sikseen turhan vaivalloisena?

Tuossa 'visiossasi' on kyllä aika paljon kokeilematonta tekniikkaa, joka ei taitaisi tulla ihan niin halvaksi kuin miltä kuulostaa. Junan etu nimenomaan pitäisi olla se, että sillä pääsee keskelle kaupunkia. Asiakas ei välttämättä hyrise onnesta matkan päätteeksi, kun on ensin lapannut muutaman kolikon istuimeensa ja pari vessan oveen ja lorun lopuksi tullut dumpatuksi jonnekin laitakaupungin pöpelikköön. Tietty sinänsä tyyli on yhteneväinen Ryanairin karjakuljetuslentojen ja heitin Pirkkalan ns. terminaalin kanssa.

Kun aidon kilpailun aikaansaaminen näyttää vähintäänkin hankalalta, niin pitäisikö valtion virittää joku uusi palkitsemissysteemi VR:lle. Sillä ohjattaisiin voimakkaasti lisäämään matkustajien määrää, myös nykyään hiljaisilla yhteyksillä, ja myös avaamaan uusia reittejä. Minua viisaammat kertokoon, mikä olisi sopiva tunnusluku tai mittari. Viritys vaatisi kyllä eduskunnalta ja virkamiehistöltä aikalailla ennennäkemätöntä aivotoiminnan tasoa.

----------


## Wänskä

> EU:n kolmas rautatiepaketti sisältää kansainvälisen henkilöliikenteen pakollisen vapauttamisen monopolista 2010 ja kabotaasin eli sen, että kansainvälinen juna saa tarjota matkoja myös yhden maan sisällä.
> 
> Tällä asialla on käytännössä kovin vähän merkitystä Suomessa, koska tänne on kovin huono järjestää EU-maiden välisiä kansainvälisiä junia. Mutta esim. Haaparanta-Helsinki -junan saa järjestää kuka hyvänsä ja matkustajia saa ottaa ja jättää vaikka osuudelle Hki-Tpe. Mutta tuon välin tuloilla ei kustanneta koko junan kuluja Haaparantaan asti.


Tarkoittaako tämä sitä, että jos Kemi-Tornio-Haaparannan seutu tahtoisi käynnistää paikallisjunaliikenteen heti, sillä ei ole samoja ongelmia kuin Turun, Tampereen, Jyväskylän, Kouvolan ynnä muiden kaupunkien seuduilla? Sepäs olisi hupaisaa, jos EU:n ja Suomen rautatielainsäädäntöjen eroavaisuuksien vuoksi paikallisjunaliikenne ehdittäisiin ensiksi aloittamaan Perä-Pohjolan 70 000 asukkaan pikkukaupunikiryhmittymästä  :Smile:  Jos näin on, Oulun seudulla voitaisiin aloittaa VR:n yli kävellen paikallisjunaliikenne Raahesta Haaparannalle, kun siis pidettäisiin huolta siitä, että jokainen junavuoro jatkuu Haaparannalle asti. :p

----------


## 339-DF

> Miltäs kuulostaa?


Siltä, että kannattais ottaa yhteyttä O'Learyyn ja ehdottaa, että hän palkkaisi sinut perustamaan ja johtamaan RyanTrainia  :Smile: 

Matkustajia kyllä riittäisi jos nopeus olisi sama kuin VR:llä. Monelle se on ihan sama millaisessa junassa sitä sen 2-3 tuntia istuu, jos selviää alle puolella hinnalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Tarkoittaako tämä sitä, että jos Kemi-Tornio-Haaparannan seutu tahtoisi käynnistää paikallisjunaliikenteen heti, sillä ei ole samoja ongelmia kuin Turun, Tampereen, Jyväskylän, Kouvolan ynnä muiden kaupunkien seuduilla?


Kyllä tarkoittaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Siltä, että kannattais ottaa yhteyttä O'Learyyn ja ehdottaa, että hän palkkaisi sinut perustamaan ja johtamaan RyanTrainia


Asian sivusta: juttelin jonkin aika sitten Ryanairilla Suomeen tulleiden italialaisten opiskelijoiden kanssa. He kommentoivat hieman kulmakarvat koholla, että olipas täkäläinen lentokenttä aika outo. Kesti jonkin aikaa selittää, että heitin näkemä pulju ei tainnut olla edes Pirkkalan varsinainen terminaali, ja että lentokenttä ylipäätään on Suomessa jossain vallan muualla. Tässä suhteessa RyanTrainilla ois tietty potentiaalia. Enemmän ja vähemmän pittoreskisti lahonneita käyttämättömiä asemia valtakunnassa piisaa.

----------


## GT8N

> Kun aidon kilpailun aikaansaaminen näyttää vähintäänkin hankalalta, niin pitäisikö valtion virittää joku uusi palkitsemissysteemi VR:lle. Sillä ohjattaisiin voimakkaasti lisäämään matkustajien määrää, myös nykyään hiljaisilla yhteyksillä, ja myös avaamaan uusia reittejä. Minua viisaammat kertokoon, mikä olisi sopiva tunnusluku tai mittari. Viritys vaatisi kyllä eduskunnalta ja virkamiehistöltä aikalailla ennennäkemätöntä aivotoiminnan tasoa.


Ihan ensin olisi kiva nähdä ne taulukot eri yhteysvälien kuluista ja menoista sekä matkustajamääristä. Sen lisäksi on huomioitava junien kulkuajat ja vaihtoyhteydet. Ennen kaikkea myös henkilökunnan määrä, sekä juna vaikuttavat kustannuksiin. Vasta tämän jälkeen voi edes keskustella siitä mikä on _"kannattavaa"_ ja mikä _"ei kannata"_.

Esimerkiksi lakkautetun Seinäjoen iltajunan tarina kuvaa hyvin VR:n halukkuutta hoitaa paikallisjunaliikennettä.

Olipa kerran vuonna 2005 iltajuna H 427 _M-P, S_ Tampere (20:15) - Haapamäki (21:42) - Seinäjoki (23:20). Junaa ajettiin yleensä kokoonpanolla Dv12+EFit+Eip+Ein. Välillä tosin kolme Dv12:ta veti junaa, täytyihän VR:n veturikiertojen toimia. Juna kohtasi Haapamäellä junan H 448 (_M-P,S_, Dv12+4 sinistä, Vaasa 18:15 - Seinäjoki 19:40 - Haapamäki 21:42 - Jyväskylä 22:47) Nämä junat (sekä H 448:n Seinäjoella kohtaama H 449 ja Tampereelle 19.38 saapunut H 428) tarjosivat syrjäkylille litayhteyhen molempiin suuntiin, kaikkine jatkoyhteyksineen. Tärkeä jatkomahdollisuus oli Seinäjoellta ja Jyväskylästä yöjunilla. 

H 427:n runko palasi aamulla Seinäjoelta (4:35) Haapamäen (6:13) kautta Tampereelle (7:43), josta yhteys Helsinkiin 9:30:ksi.

Tosin Haapamäen tähdessä liikenne oli muutenkin niukkaa, olihan oikoradat ja paikallisliikenteen alasajo kalunnut aikataulun luurangoksi, jossa oli kolme yhteyttä arkisin suuntaansa. Viikonloppuna ei ollut edes sitäkään vähää. Joskin se oli niukkaa, oli se siten vielä merkittävämpää koko seudulle.

Liikennettä haluttiin kehittää, tiedettiin, että Dm12:a tulee Tampere - Haapamäki välille. Virisi keskustelu uusista liikennepaikoista Kolhoon Lylyyn ja Oriveden keskustan lähelle. Dm12-liikenne alkoi maaliskuussa 2006. Koska aikataulut olivat tehty veturijunille, jäi asemille muutamia ylimääräisiä minuutteja. Siksi uuden (säälittävän) juna-ajan alkaessa aikatauluista ruuvattiin 5 minuuttia löysää pois. 

Pitkällisen kädenväännön jälkeen kesällä 2007 saatiin seisakkeet Orivesi Keskustaan ja Kolhoon. Lylyyn ei saatu, koska VR:n mukaan "jokainen pysähdys lisää matka-aikaa 5 minuuttia, joten vaihtoyhteydet katkeavat". Tilanne näytti hyvältä (paitsi lylyläisten kannalta), kunnes tuli iso paha setä, joka jyrähti: "ei kannata, Seinäjoen iltajuna katkaistaan Vilppulaan, jos ei kelpaa, kävelkää!" 

Juna ei voinut yöpyä Haapamäellä, sillä "ulkoliitäntäkaapeleita ei ollut". Samaan aikaan Vilppulaan ilmestyi uudet ulkoliitäntäkaapelit.

Vastarinta puri hiukan VR:ään, iltajuna jakoi Haapamäelle, mutta yöpyi Vilppulassa. Siten aamulla ja illalla ajettiin 25km siirtoajo. Kuitenkin Vaasa - Jyväskylä -junan aikataulua aikaistettiin siten, että se lähti Haapamäeltä, ennen kuin Tampereelta tullut iltajuna saapui. Vaihtoyhteys katkesi.

Kun touhua oli jatkettu VR:n mielestä tarpeeksi, loppui Vilppula - Haapamäki väliltä niin aamu- ja ilta- kuin siirtovuorotkin. Lääninhallitus sentään tilasi Taksivuoroja Vilppulasta Haapamäelle ja Keuruulle. Niissä ei kelpaa junaliput, sekä etenkin viikonloppuisin ne ovat tupaten täynnä. Mutta mitä väliä? Nehän ovat vaan matkustajia.

Tässä on vain yksi farssi suomalaisesta junaliikenteen hoidosta.

Kiitos niille, jotka olitte hengessä mukana ja yrititte pelastaa yhteyksiä taistelussa tuulimyllyjä vastaan. Ja te, te jotka kyykytätte ja teette kiusaa matkustajille, joiden on vielä pakko käyttää huonoja palvelujanne, (muutama kitosanoilla höystetty toivotus).

_Vähennämme junaliikenteen matkustajakohtaista energiankulutusta 20% viidessä vuodessa - lopetamme sinunkin käyttämäsi pysähdykset ja junavuorot_

Sen pituinen se.  :Frown:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Murzu

> Juna ei voinut yöpyä Haapamäellä, sillä "ulkoliitäntäkaapeleita ei ollut". Samaan aikaan Vilppulaan ilmestyi uudet ulkoliitäntäkaapelit.


Olisiko syynä ollut myös se, että hommasta ei olisi päästy pelkällä junan yöpymisellä, vaan myös henkilökunnan olisi pitänyt päästä yöpymään johonkin.

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

Haapamäellä tarjoaa majoitusta vanhassa rautatien lepohuoneessa Haapamäen Hilttoni, eli majoitusta on tarjolla. Ja sitä oli tarjolla jo silloin, kun ajettiin niitä siirtoajoja Hpk-Vlp-Hpk tässä em. paikassa. Ja onhan Haapamäellä ollut ja on edelleen ulkoliitäntämahdollisuus raiteiden 3 ja 4 välissä olevalla laiturilla. Tässähän yöpyi Haapamäen iltajunan ( Dv12 + siniset vaunut ) vaunusto veturin yöpyessä tallilla pilttuussa johon pääsi suoraan kääntöpöytää kääntämättä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Haapamäellä tarjoaa majoitusta vanhassa rautatien lepohuoneessa Haapamäen Hilttoni, eli majoitusta on tarjolla. Ja sitä oli tarjolla jo silloin, kun ajettiin niitä siirtoajoja Hpk-Vlp-Hpk tässä em. paikassa. Ja onhan Haapamäellä ollut ja on edelleen ulkoliitäntämahdollisuus raiteiden 3 ja 4 välissä olevalla laiturilla. Tässähän yöpyi Haapamäen iltajunan ( Dv12 + siniset vaunut ) vaunusto veturin yöpyessä tallilla pilttuussa johon pääsi suoraan kääntöpöytää kääntämättä.


Juuri niin. Selitykset ovat samaa tasoa kuin VR Oy:n edellisen toimitusjohtajan selitys tuottavan Kemijärven yöjunan lakkauttamisesta. Johtajan auktoriteetilla vaan sanotaan, että juna on valtion tukemaa liikennettä ja se lopetetaan, vaikka on kyse yhdestä parhaiten tuottavasta junayhteydestä.

Säälittävää on se, että on niin helppo vedota kaikenlaisiin yksityiskohtiin, kun kukaan ei osaa eikä ymmärrä asettaa selityksiä kyseenalaisiksi. Voi siis vaikka valehdella suoraan päin naamaa, ettei ole lämmityspistoketta, joka kuitenkin on.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> VR Oy:n edellisen toimitusjohtajan selitys...


Muistelisin kuitenkin ko. henkilön olleen VR Oy:n henkilöliikennejohtajan.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Toiminta muualla kuin Tornion/Haaparannan alueella edellyttää tirtrnkin lainsäädännön muutosta, mitä EU todennäköisesti jossakin vaiheessa tulee vaatimaan. Jotkin EU-maathan ovat jo avanneet myös sisäisen junaliikenteen kilpailulle. Esimerkiksi Itävallassa on lähivuosina tulossa ainakin kaksi kilpailijaa ÖBB:n rinnalle vilkkaimmalla reitillä Wienistä Salzburgiin.
Westbahn niminen yritys aikoo liikennöidä välillä tunnin välein Staedlerin kaksikerrosjunilla. Toimintakonseptiin kuuluu mm:
  - lipunmyynti vain junassa tai netissä (siis mahdollisimman pieni "maaorganisaatio")
  - ei paikanvarausta 
  - suuri matkustajakapasiteetti
  - istumajärjestys ilmeisesti 1 + 2
Tällä systeemillä todennäköisesti ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella junat ovat verraten tyhjiä, mikä antaa mahdollisuuksia matkalippujen hintajoustoon.

Vastaava toiminta saattaisi onnistua Suomessa vain Helsinfin ja Tampereen välillä. Löytyisikö matkustajia yhteen lisäjunapariin tunnissa? Joillakin muilla reiteillä voisi ajatella yksityisten operaattorien voivan kyetä paikkaamaan VR:n tarjonnassa olevia aukkoja. Valitettavasti yksiraiteisille radoille on vaikea sijoittaa lisäliikennettä. Ilmeinen markkinarako voisi olla myös Itä-Suomen yöjunaliikenne.

----------


## ZoomZoom

Vaasa - Joensuu yksityisellä kallistuvakorisella dieselillä ajettava pikajunavuoro olisi virkistävä tapaus. Miten mahtaisi Väyläviraston panostukset Pendolino- ja diesel-heilurin reittien kunnostamisen välillä sen jälkeen mennä? Kestäisikö pokka suosia vanhoja kavereita yksityisen liikennöitsijän tarpeisiin nähden?

Takavuosina Ruotsista saadun tiedon mukaan yksiraiteisen radan niukkaa kapasiteettia jaettaessa SJ hävisi (oikeudessa) kaikki kapasiteettiriidat pienille toimijoille. Muuten peli olisi näyttänyt määräävän markkina-aseman suosimiselta. Suomessa on RHK:n Verkkoselostuksessa määritetty kapasiteetin jakojärjestys, joka suosii ennen nopeta junia tai tavaraliikennettä vakioaikatauluista liikennettä, joka tuottaa asiakkaille selvää lisäarvoa  :Laughing: . Sellaistahan kaiken aikataulutetun junaliikenteen pitäisikin olla. Toisaalta kansainvälinen liikenne saa etusijan. Joten Raahe - Haaparanta junat vakiolla kahden tunnin junavälillä liikenteeseen ja Pendolinot sun muut IC:t väistävät. Kiusaa se on pienikin operaattori.

----------


## JSL

http://yle.fi/uutiset/talous_ja_poli...a_1626437.html 
Svedut siis päättivät lakkauttaa SJ:n monopolin!

----------


## Antero Alku

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/talous_ja_poli...a_1626437.html 
> Svedut siis päättivät lakkauttaa SJ:n monopolin!


Koska YLEn linkit eivät toimi ikuisesti eikä juttu ole kovin pitkä, kopioin sen tähän:



> Junaliikenteen monopoli päättyi Ruotsissa
> julkaistu eilen klo 19:19
> 
> Ruotsin hallitus on päättänyt välittömästi lakkauttaa matkustajajunaliikenteessä vallinneen valtionmonopolin. Monopolin lakkauttamista aikaistettiin tuhkapilven lentoliikenteelle aiheuttamien haittojen takia.
> 
> Hallitus antoi torstaina Ruotsin rautatiehallinnolle luvan sallia yksityisten junayhtiöiden liikennöinnin niillä rataosuuksilla, joilla valtionyhtiö SJ:llä on ollut yksinoikeus.
> 
> Alun perin hallitus oli aikonut lakkauttaa monopolin vasta lokakuun alussa, mutta säädös annettiin jo nyt.
> 
> ...


Meillähän ei tällaisia hätäisiä päätöksiä tietenkään tehdä. Perusteluksi löytynee heti, että Kajaanin Pendolinoilla ajettavissa yöjunissakin on hyvin kapasiteettia, joten ei yksiraiteiselle rataverkolle tarvita yhtään lisää junia.

Sen sijaan meillä jyrää monopli edelleen vielä tavarapuolellakin, vaikka muodollisesti monopoli on jo lakkautettu. VR-Yhtymä kykenee lopettamaan Piippo Oy:n omalle raiteelle tuodun muvirouherahdin ilmoitusasiana (Outokummun seutu 22.4.2010). Tähän asti Venäjällä kuormatut vaunut ovat tulleet suoraan Piipon ylläpitämälle sivuraiteelle. Nyt tulee siirtokuormaus ja kuorma-autorahti, josta aiheutuu vuosittain 80.000 euron lisäkulut. Tuskin 35 vaunun veto kuukausittain tappiollista toiminaa on. Muttei tuota tietenkään yhtä helpolla ja yhtä suuria voittoja kuin 20-vaunuisten kokojunien veto päivittäin. Näin siis toimii monoplifirma, jolla on vetureita romuksi asti ja valitukset rahtiliiketoiminnan tappiollisuudesta, kun asiakkaat ovat kadonneet.

Antero

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

Kaikessa hiljaisuudessa on julkaistu:

7/2010 Vaikutusselvitys kilpailun avaamisesta rautateiden henkilöliikenteessä

ja se löytyy Liikenneviraston Rautatieosaston sivuilta: http://www.rhk.fi/tietopalvelu/julka...644897=3680499

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

LVM:n työryhmä: Rautateiden henkilöliikenteen kilpailuttaminen järkevintä
aloittaa Helsingin seudulta
Julkaisuaika: 18.05.2010 10.35

Tiedote:
http://www.lvm.fi/web/fi/tiedote/view/1163210
Raportti PDF:nä:
http://www.lvm.fi/c/document_library...suja%2017-2010

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Kuinka mahtavaa, kilpailutusta suunnitellaan alkavaksi aikaisintaan vuonna 2018. Mieleeni tulee vanha viisaus, että pitkällä tähtäimellä olemme kaikki kuolleita.

----------


## Move on

> Mieleeni tulee vanha viisaus, että pitkällä tähtäimellä olemme kaikki kuolleita.


Niinpä niin, hiljaa hyvä tulee - kunhan kuolema ei ehdi ensin...

Hyvä jos asiassa on edetty edes vuoteen 2018 mennessä. Suomen rautatiemarkkinoiden avautumisessa on tähän mennessä edetty varsin verkkaisesti. Ensimmäinen virallinen mietintö (ns. Pohjolan työryhmä) julkaistiin vuonna 1997. Sen mukaan kilpailun voisi avata rautateiden tavara- ja paikallisjunaliikenteessä vuoden 1999 alussa.

Voi vain arvailla, millainen tilanne meillä olisi nyt, jos työryhmän esitys olisi toteutettu. Olisiko kilpailu tuonut kaivattuja kustannussäästöjä ja tätä kautta liikenteen siirtymistä maanteiltä kiskoille, vai olisiko kermankuorijat jo näivettäneet pääratojen ulkopuolisen toiminnan olemattomiin. Ulkomaiset esimerkit eivät ainakaan viittaa jälkimmäiseen vaihtoehtoon, vaikka sillä aina pelotellaankin poliitikkoja ja suurta yleisöä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Ihmettelin muuten vähän tuota työryhmän esitystä, että pitäisi olla valtakunnallisesti keskitetty kilpailutuksen "osaamiskeskus", joka tasaisella syötöllä hoitaisi kilpailutuksen toisensa perään. Miksi ensin pitää desentralisoida hallinnollisesti jotta sitten voisi uudestaan sentralisoida tekemisen tasolla? Kuulostaa sen verran kahjolta, että herää kysymys mitä tässä oikeasti on takana?

Joo, ymmärrän kyllä että eivät nuo tarjouskilpailut mitenkään helppoja vedettäviä ole. Mutta toisaalta eihän rautatieliikenne ole ainoa toiminto, jossa tällaisia on harvakseltaan. Jos joka alan tarjouskilpailutus pitää keskittää sen alan "osaamiskeskukseen", niin tämähän on aluehallinnon näkökulmasta subsidiariteettiperiaatteen irvikuva. Se johtaisi siihen, että Helsingissä istuu pieni porukka ihmisiä, jotka tosiasiallisesti kilpailuttavat koko maan liikenteen. Toisella puolella istuu pieni porukka liikennöitsijöiden edustajia, jotka sitten tarjoavat liikennettä kaikissa tarjouskilpailuissa. Ajan oloon osapuolet oppisivat tuntemaan toisensa ja mahdollisesti jopa keskinäisiä riippuvuuksia ja jääviyksiä syntyisi. Asiat junailtaisiin pienissä piireissä muodollisesti oikein mutta käytännössä puhtaasti "maan tavan" mukaan.

Enpä oikein usko että ulkomaillakaan kilpailutuksia olisi lukumääräisesti niin hirveästi, että kompetenssi kertyisi nopeammin. Kyllä kilpailutuskierros on aina yksilöllinen iso tapaus missä tahansa, ja isoissa maissa paketit vaan lienevät isompia sisällöllisesti.

Nyt olisi vielä tilaisuus estää tällaisen "maan tavan" synty. Kompetenssivaje voi olla todellinen ongelma, mutta oikea ratkaisu ei ole keskittää itse toimintaa vaan kerätä kokemuksia keskitetysti ja jakaa niitä alueellisille toimijoille, jotka käytännössä toteuttaisivat kilpailutukset. Sitäpaitsi kompetenssin puuttuessa keskiverto banaanitasavalta päätyy tällaisissa tilanteissa kutsumaan kansainvälisen konsulttifirman junailemaan asiat fiksusti. Tämä mahdollisuus täytyy säilyttää vähintäänkin kahdesta syystä:

1) Saadaan silloin tällöin avarrettua näkemystä eikä jumiuduta vanhoihin ennakkoluuloihin, joita pienissä piireissä syntyy.

2) Saadaan vaihtoehto sille pienelle porukalle, joka voisi tällaiseen avainasemaan päästyään jakaa kaikki sopimukset mielensä mukaan. Korruptiota hillitsee kovasti, jos ei ole 100 % varmaa että yksi porukka hoitaa joka tarjouskilpailun organisoinnin vaan jos tapauskohtaisesti päätetään käytetäänkö asiantuntemusta tuollaisesta kansallisesti keskitetystä poolista tai sitten koti- tai ulkomaista konsulttiapua. Vai luotetaanko ihan oman väen osaamiseen, joka sekin aikaa myöten karttunee. Arvaan kyllä että joku älähtää, että kompetenssin ylläpitäminen on tärkeämpää kuin näennäinen läpinäkyvyys. Vastaan että ei ole: kompetenssia voi aina ostaa konsulteilta jos sitä ei itsellä ole. Sen sijaan rakenteiden on syytä olla äärimmäisen läpinäkyviä tai muutoin ajan oloon syntyy kaikenlaisia "kotoisia järjestelyjä", joissa ei ole "mitään epäilyttävää" ja jääviydet "tietenkin otetaan huomioon päätöksiä tehtäessä".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Luin pikaisesti Hesarissa VR:n toimitusjohtaja Mikael Aron mielipiteet kilpailutuksesta. Olin aika hämmästynyt kun hän väitti että lähiliikenteen kilpailutuksessa matkalippujen hinnat eivät alene, vaan kunnat pistävät ne omiin säästöihinsä!

Mä haluaisin kysyä Arolta että mitä huonoa siinä on jos kunnat säästäisivät sillä? Kyllä niitä rahareikiä kunnissa muutenkin on. Tai jos eivät säästä niin maksaisivat sitten todellisesta palvelusta!

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Luin pikaisesti Hesarissa VR:n toimitusjohtaja Mikael Aron mielipiteet kilpailutuksesta. Olin aika hämmästynyt kun hän väitti että lähiliikenteen kilpailutuksessa matkalippujen hinnat eivät alene, vaan kunnat pistävät ne omiin säästöihinsä!


Odottaisitko objektiivisia kommentteja taholta, jonka toimintaan näillä päätöksillä puututaan suoraan? Tai onko porsas paras taho antamaan vinkkejä joulukinkun kuorrutuksen suhteen, kun tuntee asian läheisesti?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Odottaisitko objektiivisia kommentteja taholta, jonka toimintaan näillä päätöksillä puututaan suoraan? Tai onko porsas paras taho antamaan vinkkejä joulukinkun kuorrutuksen suhteen, kun tuntee asian läheisesti?


Aro on palkattu VR:lle suoraan liike-elämästä. Hänen työnsä on luotsata VR haasteiden läpi, ei odottaa eläkettä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aro on palkattu VR:lle suoraan liike-elämästä. Hänen työnsä on luotsata VR haasteiden läpi, ei odottaa eläkettä.


En tarkoittanut Aroa henkilönä vaan VR:ää organisaationa. Ihmiset aika nopeasti omaksuvat organisaation ajattelutavat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aro on palkattu VR:lle suoraan liike-elämästä.


Ja liike-elämässäkin erityisen hyvin tunnetaan, että firmalle on sitä parempi, mitä monopolistisempaan asemaan se pääsee.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja liike-elämässäkin erityisen hyvin tunnetaan, että firmalle on sitä parempi, mitä monopolistisempaan asemaan se pääsee.


Näinhän se on.

Vapaan kilpailun puolesta puhutaan niin kauan kuin on riski, että joku toinen pääsee monopoliasemaan, mutta jos itse ollaan pääsemässä monopoliasemaan, niin silloin se onkin OK. Tosin silloinkin saatetaan puhua vapaan kilpailun puolesta retorisesti, koska se vetää huomion pois omista monopolitavoitteista.

Itse asiassa suuri osa bisnesstrategiasta ja markkinoinnista perustuu konseptuaalisesti juuri monopolin ja kilpailun eroille. Esim. tuotedifferointi tarkoittaa tästä näkökulmasta, että pyritään pois tilanteesta jossa oma tuote on nk. commodity eli täysin eriytymätön tuote, jonka myynnissä hinta on ainoa erottava kriteeri, siis täydellisestä kilpailusta. Keino tähän on luoda tuotteeseen joku sellainen asiakkaalle lisäarvoa luova ominaisuus, joka erottaa tuotteen kaikista muista tuotteista ja josta asiakas on valmis maksamaan lisähintaa. Jos tuon ominaisuuden lisäarvon argumentoinnissa onnistutaan hyvin, niin silloin ostaja itse supistaa itselleen tarjolla olevaa markkinaa siten että myyjän tuote on ainoa joka täyttää ostajan kriteerit. Tällöin myyjä on efektiivisesti monopoliasemassa tämän ostajan markkinoilla ja voi siis saada tuotteestaan korkeamman hinnan.

Toisenlainen monopoli on nk. customer lock-in -tilanne, jossa tuote on ostettu mutta sen käyttöön liittyy tarve muille tuotteille tai palveluille, jotka on jotenkin kiinteästi kytketty alkuperäiseen tuotteeseen. Tyypillisesti tällaiset ovat jälkimarkkinapalveluita kuten huolto, varaosat, kulutustarvikkeet jne., mutta näitä voivat olla myös toiset varsinaiset tuotteet silloin kun alunperin ostettu tuote sanelee mitä sen ympärille voidaan ostaa. Tällöinkään ostaja ei voi ostaa vapaasti mistä tahansa vaan myyjä on monopoliasemassa suhteessa ostajaan.

Ja sitten tietysti riippuen toimialan luonteesta voi olla erilaisia alalle tulon tai sieltä poistumisen esteitä (entry/exit barriers). Voi olla että tarvitaan suuret investoinnit, hyvin erityistä kompetenssia, immateriaalioikeuksia, lisenssejä tms. Kun tällaisia esteitä on, niin silloin olemassa olevat toimijat säilyttävät helpommin monopoliasemansa, mistä seurauksena tietysti tällaisilla yrityksillä on voimas insentiivi vaikuttaa siihen, että nämä esteet säilyvät kun uusilla tulijoilla taas on halu vaikuttaa siihen, että nämä esteet poistuvat. (Ei tarvitse kuin esimerkiksi ajatella miten mopoautotaksille kävi.)

Ei tässä sinänsä ole mitään moraalitonta niin kauan kuin esim. differointi toimii asiakkaan eduksi. Asiakashan kiistatta saa paremmin tarpeeseen sopivia tuotteita juuri tämän mekanismin vaikutuksesta, ja hintoja pitää kurissa se uhka, että kilpailijat pystyvät tulemaan perässä differoinnissa, jolloin kyseinen efektiivinen monopoliasema on parhaimmillaankin tilapäinen. Mutta kun kuuntelee isojen bisnespomojen juttuja, niin täytyy pitää mielessä, että niitä ei voi ottaa suoraan totuutena vaan niitä värittävät aina firman tavoiteet joko kilpailun rajoittamisen tai avaamisen suuntaan. Ja mikäpäs siinä, kukin saa omassa asiassaan puhua oman etunsa mukaisesti kunhan muut saavat tehdä samoin ja kaikki tietävät mikä on pelin henki. Totaalista objektiivisuuttahan tuskin on olemassakaan liike-elämässä tai kaiketi muussakaan elämässä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja liike-elämässäkin erityisen hyvin tunnetaan, että firmalle on sitä parempi, mitä monopolistisempaan asemaan se pääsee.


VR:llä ei olisi mitään menetettävänään YTV-alueen lähiliikenten kilpailuttamistilanteessa jos se trimmaisisi organisaationsa joka tuottaa sitä palvelua kuntoon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> VR:llä ei olisi mitään menetettävänään YTV-alueen lähiliikenten kilpailuttamistilanteessa jos se trimmaisisi organisaationsa joka tuottaa sitä palvelua kuntoon.


No, sillä on menetettävänään ne panokset, jotka se joutuu käyttämään siihen trimmaukseen. Lisäksi mahdolliset ylisuuret voitot, joita se tällä hetkellä kerää.

----------


## hmikko

> Ihmettelin muuten vähän tuota työryhmän esitystä, että pitäisi olla valtakunnallisesti keskitetty kilpailutuksen "osaamiskeskus", joka tasaisella syötöllä hoitaisi kilpailutuksen toisensa perään. Miksi ensin pitää desentralisoida hallinnollisesti jotta sitten voisi uudestaan sentralisoida tekemisen tasolla? Kuulostaa sen verran kahjolta, että herää kysymys mitä tässä oikeasti on takana?


Byrokraattiset systeemit pyrkivät aina paisuttamaan itseään. Samalla periaatteellahan valtio on pystyttänyt muut hankintakeskukset. Meikäläisen kokemuksen mukaan niissä on töissä ihmisiä, jotka osaavat hoitaa tarjouskilpailun juridisesti oikein, mutta eivät ymmärrä hankittavasta tavarasta tai sen käyttötarpeesta juuri mitään. Kokonaisvaikutus tuntuu olevan se, että hankinnat ovat suunnilleen samanlaisia ja yhtä edullisia/kalliita kuin ennenkin, mutta niiden tekeminen on hitaampaa, kun ostajan ja myyjän välissä on yksi kerros byrokratiaa lisää. Lisäksi sitten tulee hankintakeskuksen pyörittämisen kustannukset. Suosittelen nuorisoa hakeutumaan töihin ko. virastoihin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Byrokraattiset systeemit pyrkivät aina paisuttamaan itseään. Samalla periaatteellahan valtio on pystyttänyt muut hankintakeskukset. [...] Kokonaisvaikutus tuntuu olevan se, että hankinnat ovat suunnilleen samanlaisia ja yhtä edullisia/kalliita kuin ennenkin, mutta niiden tekeminen on hitaampaa, kun ostajan ja myyjän välissä on yksi kerros byrokratiaa lisää. Lisäksi sitten tulee hankintakeskuksen pyörittämisen kustannukset.


Ei kai meillä pitäisi kansakuntana enää olla varaa tuollaiseen pelleilyyn?

Pitäisikö perustaa keskitetty säästöosaamiskeskus etsimään tällaisia eri hallinnonaloilta?  :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

> Pitäisikö perustaa keskitetty säästöosaamiskeskus etsimään tällaisia eri hallinnonaloilta?


Sen nimi on tuottavuusohjelma, joka lähinnä juustohöylää virkoja ja toimia pois ja kasaa työt jälkeen jääville. Tuottavuushan siinä nousee, ehkä, jos ei perusteta hankintakeskukseen kovin paljon uusia toimia samalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sen nimi on tuottavuusohjelma, joka lähinnä juustohöylää virkoja ja toimia pois ja kasaa työt jälkeen jääville. Tuottavuushan siinä nousee, ehkä, jos ei perusteta hankintakeskukseen kovin paljon uusia toimia samalla.


Olen kuullut tuosta, mutten tutustunut tarkemmin. Toivoa sopisi että siinä ei ole pysyvästi palkattua henkilökuntaa kun sitä kutsutaan "ohjelmaksi"...

----------


## ultrix

> Sen nimi on tuottavuusohjelma, joka lähinnä juustohöylää virkoja ja toimia pois ja kasaa työt jälkeen jääville. Tuottavuushan siinä nousee, ehkä, jos ei perusteta hankintakeskukseen kovin paljon uusia toimia samalla.


Tuottavuusohjelma tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että pistetään summamutikassa valtion virastoja yhteen, odotetaan että väki jää eläkkeelle mutta ei palkata vanhojen tilalle uusia ja nopeutetaan poistumaa hajasijoittamalla keskusvirastoja pitkin maaseutua samalla, kun valtion paikallishallinto keskitetään maakuntakeskuksiin, jolloin siitä tulee efektiivisesti aluehallintoa.

----------


## 339-DF

VR:n johto on kekseliäs. Sen sijaan, että se tilittäisi voittonsa valtiolle, joka kierrättäisi rahat liikenneviraston kautta radanparannuksiin, VR aikoo parantaa ratoja suoraan "omalla kustannuksellaan". Veronmaksajan kannaltahan on tietysti herttaisen yhdentekevää, miltä valtion tililtä ratakorjaukset maksetaan, mutta tällä tavalla on saatu ainakin ministeri(ö) sille kannalle, että kun VR "itse" maksaa radanparannukset, ei voida vaatia henkilöliikenteen monopolista luopumista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> VR:n johto on kekseliäs. Sen sijaan, että se tilittäisi voittonsa valtiolle, joka kierrättäisi rahat liikenneviraston kautta radanparannuksiin, VR aikoo parantaa ratoja suoraan "omalla kustannuksellaan". Veronmaksajan kannaltahan on tietysti herttaisen yhdentekevää, miltä valtion tililtä ratakorjaukset maksetaan, mutta tällä tavalla on saatu ainakin ministeri(ö) sille kannalle, että kun VR "itse" maksaa radanparannukset, ei voida vaatia henkilöliikenteen monopolista luopumista.


Mun mielestäni tämä temppu on kyllä aika kumma. Ainakin pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenne pitäisi saada kilpailutetuksi koska mitään ratoja pk-seudulla ei VR tule korjaamaan tai rakentamaan  omilla rahoillaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mun mielestäni tämä temppu on kyllä aika kumma.


Todella kumma. Mulla ei ole kovin kiihkeitä mielipiteitä rautatieliikenteen kilpailuttamisen puolesta eikä vastaan, mutta tällainen menettely on mun mielestä aikamoinen silmänkääntötemppu ja vähän jo epärehellisyyden rajoilla.

Tilanne olisi eri, jos meillä olisi aidosti yksityinen oy, jolle olisi annettu monopoli vaikka 10 vuodeksi, ja tämä yksityinen firma pistäisi rahojaan ratakunnostukseen, jotta voi jatkaa toimintaansa tasolla, johon se on tyytyväinen. Mutta se, että valtion rahaa siirrellään pussista toiseen (tai jätetään siirtämättä) ja sillä ruvetaan perustelemaan monopoleja kuulostaa aika vaaralliselta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> VR:n johto on kekseliäs. Sen sijaan, että se tilittäisi voittonsa valtiolle, joka kierrättäisi rahat liikenneviraston kautta radanparannuksiin, VR aikoo parantaa ratoja suoraan "omalla kustannuksellaan".


Voisiko tähän antaa lähteen? Mitä kautta tämä tieto on tullut? Lehtijuttu? Tiedote?

Edit: Aa, ilmeisesti kyseessä on tämä HS:n juttu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:28 ----------

Lisäystä edelliseen. Yksi talousteoria näyttää itse asiassa tässä toteutuvan käytännössä: Monopoliasemassa oleva yritys on teorian mukaan valmis käyttämään kaikki ylisuuret voittonsa rent-seekingiin eli ylisuurien voittojen hakemiseen vaikuttamalla päättäviin elimiin. VR tosiaan tuskin lienee täysin altruistina liikkeellä tässä. Ajoitus on sen verran täydellinen. Eikä rahoitus muutenkaan ole mitään "VR:n rahaa" sinänsä, koska VR:n joka tapauksessa pitää tulouttaa voittonsa valtiolle. Nyt se vain aikaistaa tuota tuloutusta.

Vehviläinenkin varovasti sanoo tässä uudessa HS:n jutussa, että "on eri mieltä Häkämiehen kanssa siitä, että rahoituspäätös olisi kytkettävissä kilpailun avaamiseen. Jos näin olisi, tilanne näyttäisi siltä, että osakeyhtiö pyrkisi vaikuttamaan itselleen myönteisen kilpailutilanteen syntymiseen." Suomeksi sanottuna lobbaamaan päättäjiä monopolin purkamisen vastaiseksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> [/COLOR]Lisäystä edelliseen. Yksi talousteoria näyttää itse asiassa tässä toteutuvan käytännössä: Monopoliasemassa oleva yritys on teorian mukaan valmis käyttämään kaikki ylisuuret voittonsa rent-seekingiin eli ylisuurien voittojen hakemiseen vaikuttamalla päättäviin elimiin. VR tosiaan tuskin lienee täysin altruistina liikkeellä tässä. Ajoitus on sen verran täydellinen. Eikä rahoitus muutenkaan ole mitään "VR:n rahaa" sinänsä, koska VR:n joka tapauksessa pitää tulouttaa voittonsa valtiolle. Nyt se vain aikaistaa tuota tuloutusta.


Mä luin itse asiasta jo perjantain Tekniika ja Talous lehdessä. Sen artikelin mukaan VR-Rata Oy on tuottanut niin paljon voittoa mm ulkomantoiminnoistaan että se sijoittaa ylimääräiset rahat Suomen rataverkkoon Pohjanmaan radalle, ja valtio maksaisi sitten takaisin VR-Radalle elinkaarimallin mukaan, eli kyse on eräänlaisesta osamaksukaupasta. 

Poltikot ovat tästä asiasta vain saneet vähän harhaanjohtava tietoa. Yhtä hyvin kuin VR-Rata se "sijoittaja" voisi olla Lemminkäinen tai Destia. 

Valitettavasti olen jo ehtinyt heittää viime perjantain paperilehden menemään enkä löydä uutista Teknikan ja Talouden verkkosivuilta että voisin 100% olla asiasta varma mutta ne joila on se lehti vielä tallessa voisivat tarkistaa. Artikkelissa oli mm VR-Radan toimitusjohtajan haastattelu ja artikkeli käsitti pääasiassa VR-Radan Ruotsin toimintoja.




> Vehviläinenkin varovasti sanoo tässä uudessa HS:n jutussa, että "on eri mieltä Häkämiehen kanssa siitä, että rahoituspäätös olisi kytkettävissä kilpailun avaamiseen. Jos näin olisi, tilanne näyttäisi siltä, että osakeyhtiö pyrkisi vaikuttamaan itselleen myönteisen kilpailutilanteen syntymiseen." Suomeksi sanottuna lobbaamaan päättäjiä monopolin purkamisen vastaiseksi.


Näin juuri. Kaiken lisäksi asiasta käytävää keskustelua häiritsee myös se että Vehviläisen paikka liikenneministerinä on epävarma Keskustan puoluekokouksen jälkeen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## GT8N

> Tampereella on melkein yhtä kiire päästä eroon TKL:stä kuin Suomella VR:stä.


Vertauksesi on melko huikea, jo pelkästään siinä valossa, että VR on äskettäin saanut _yksinoikeuden kymmeneksi vuodeksi_ koko henkilöliikennealueelleen. Ja jälleen tukimiljoonat kasvoivat junavuoroilla kiristämisen vuoksi. Olisi suorastaan mielenkiintoista tietää miten sitä VR:ää alasajetaan valtiovallan taholta?

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kukaan ei kiristä ketään millään tukimiljoonilla. Itse en ole salaliittoteoreetikko, joten uskon valtionvarainvaliokunnan mietintöön ja sen liikennettä koskevaan osaan.
http://www.eduskunta.fi/faktatmp/uta...ml#Paaluokka31

Tyhjien junien liikennöinti maksaa ja ei tulisi sen halvemmaksi, jos joku lämpimään maan firma haettaisiin liikennöimään samaa tyhjää junaa. Tai toki aluksi tulisi, kunnes hinnat nostettaisiin entiselle tasolle.

----------


## GT8N

> Kukaan ei kiristä ketään millään tukimiljoonilla.


Eli vaikkapa jos rahaa ei anneta lisää usein jo seisomakuormassa Lahdesta lähteville "kannattamattomille" junavuoroille (edelleenkään todellisia kustannuksia esittämättä), ne lopetetaan. Tämä ei ole siis kiristystä?




> Itse en ole salaliittoteoreetikko, joten uskon valtionvarainvaliokunnan mietintöön ja sen liikennettä koskevaan osaan.


Teoreetiokista en minäkään niin perusta, mutta niistä harvoista ihmisistä, jotka puhuvat totta ja omaavat normaalin maalaisjärjen käytön, pidän. Ja kaikki selvitykset missä VR on ollut mukana (johtamassa harhaan) jätän aivan omaan arvoonsa.




> Tyhjien junien liikennöinti maksaa ja ei tulisi sen halvemmaksi, jos joku lämpimään maan firma haettaisiin liikennöimään samaa tyhjää junaa. Tai toki aluksi tulisi, kunnes hinnat nostettaisiin entiselle tasolle.


Tyhjien junien liikennöinti makssaa ihan varmasti (kuten Dm12 -vaunujen siirtoajot ympäri Suomea sekä runkosiirrot (mm. Ilmala-Seinäjoki, kun imagosyistä lopetettu P43 ei toiomi enää automaattisena "rungonvaihtojunana") jne.

Kyse on kuitenkin "kannattamattomista", eikä tyhjistä junista, vai onko VR puhunut jossain tyhistä ostoliikenteen junista? "Kannattamattomat" vuorot sen sijaan on jatkuvasti hoettu kästie. Kun lipputulot yksilöidään ja niistä miinustetaan yksilöidyt kulut, nähdään mikä tosiasiassa on "kannattavaa". Niin kauan, kun vain ilmoitetaan, että "kannattamaton liikenne loppuu ilman lisärahoitusta" harjoitetaan tietojen pimittämistä, joka on yleisestiottaen kytköksissä valehteluun.

Silloin kun toiminta on avointa ja rehellistä, voidaan vasta tehdä johtopäätöksiä. Samalla nähdään myös miten toimitoja voidaan tarvittaessa muuttaa. 

Enkä tiedä niistä lämpimän maan firmoista, mutta kun tälläkin hetkellä voi nähdä taajamajunan kokoonpanossa Dv12+Dv12+Dv12+3 vaunua (miehistö kuljettaja+konduktööri), ollaan äkkiä tosiaan tilanteessa, jossa kulut ovat kuikeaa luokkaa. Se on kuitenkin enemmän kuin merkillistä, että sitä samaa junavuoroa ei lain nimessä saa operoida esimerkiksi kuntayhtymän omistava pieniorganisaatioinen yhtiö joka ajaisi saman junan modernilla kolmivaunuisella deiselmoottorijunalla, jossa olisi lipunmyyntiautomaatti (miehistöä vain kuljettaja).
Sama yhtiö voisi myös suostua vaikkapa maakunnan yhteisen lippujärjestelmän kehittämiseen ja korkeamman palvelutason (toimivan paikallisliikenteen) luomiseksi ja ylläpitämiseksi.

Lisäksi tässä vaiheessa on silkkaa typeryyttä edes puhua lipunhintojen korotuksista, kun VR on hoitanut sen puolen jo vuosien ammattitaidolla.

Ai niin, tällaisesta muiden harjoittamasta tehokkaasta toiminnasta ei saa edes salaa haaveilla, sillä Jumalastakin 17 pykälää ylempänä oleva VR on aina oikeassa.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Vaikka juna olisi seisontakuormassa, ei ole sanottua, että se kannattaa tai ei kannata. 
Junaliikenteen ostot kohdistuvat niihin vuoroihin, joiden tulot eivät kata menoja. Yksinkertaista. VR on osoittanut liikenneministeriölle, että sen toiminta tuottaa tietyillä vuoroilla tappiota. Niiden yhteiskunnallisen merkityksen takia junavuoroja kuitenkin halutaan ylläpitää ja valtio ostaa liikenteen. 

Jos kerran junavuorot kannattavat, miksi VR lopettaisi niiden liikennöinnin ostoliikenteen loputtua? Eikö VR:n kannattaisi silti jatkaa kultakaivoksensa ylläpitoa, jos kerran rahaa tulee ovista ja ikkunoista? Veikkaanpa, että jos ostoliikenne lopetetaan, niin loppuu koko liikenne.

Ja kuten aiemminkin kerroin: linja-autoväki lobbasi joukkoliikennelakiin sen, että esim Treen kuntayhtymä ei saa tilata junaliikennettä, sillä ainoa porukka, joka tästä hyötyy on linja-autoala.

----------


## teme

> Vaikka juna olisi seisontakuormassa, ei ole sanottua, että se kannattaa tai ei kannata.


Seisontakuormalla kulkevan junan ajaminen tappiolla on käytännössä mahdotonta, edellyttää joko erittäin halpoja lippuja tai poskettoman suuria kuluja.




> Junaliikenteen ostot kohdistuvat niihin vuoroihin, joiden tulot eivät kata menoja. Yksinkertaista. VR on osoittanut liikenneministeriölle, että sen toiminta tuottaa tietyillä vuoroilla tappiota.


VR on antanut laskelmia joidenka mukaan jonkun vuoron menot ylittävät tulot. Nämä laskelmat ja niiden tekotapa on täysin vapaata riistaa ja tulkinnanvaraisia, ei mitään faktoja.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Oletat VR:n siis valehtelevan Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriölle? Kova väite ja kyseessä on jo poliisiasia, jos asia näin on. Anteeksi vaan, vaikea uskoa. Ehkä teidän pitäisi jostain kaivaa ne faktat, että näin on. Wikileakskaan tuskin auttaa.

----------


## teme

> Oletat VR:n siis valehtelevan Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriölle? Kova väite ja kyseessä on jo poliisiasia, jos asia näin on. Anteeksi vaan, vaikea uskoa. Ehkä teidän pitäisi jostain kaivaa ne faktat, että näin on. Wikileakskaan tuskin auttaa.


Jos tarkoitat valehtulla että jossain on miljoonan lasku jota väitetään kahden miljoonan laskuksi niin en tietenkään tarkoita tuota. Kysymys on siitä että liikennöintikustannukset ei ole mitenkään yksiselitteinen asia, ja sanotaan vaikka niin että niistä voi esittää aika monenlaisia lukuja olematta suoranaisesti väärässä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ei tässä kukaan väitä, että VR ilmoittaisi ministeriölle olemattomia kuluja. Se mitä väitetään, on se, että:
- VR yhtymä järjestää toimintansa epärationaalisesti eli käyttää tuotantoon enemmän henkilöstöä ja kalustoa kuin tarvitaan esimerkiksi tehottomilla kalusto- ja henkilöstökierroilla.
- VR yhtymä korottaa pääomakuluja käyttämällä epärealistisen lyhyitä kaluston kuoletusaikoja (esim 15-25 v 30-40 v sijaan).
- VR yhtymä käyttää Suomen olosuhteisiin, rataverkolle tai operaatioihin nähden soveltumatonta kalustoa kuten ohjausvaunuttomia IC2-junia, epästandardiutensa vuoksi kalliita Sm4 - junia, liian pieniä Dm12 - yksiköitä, epäluotettavia ja liian pieniä Sm3 Pendolino - junia.
- VR yhtymä saattaa sisällyttää ostoliikenteen kuluihin siihen kuulumattomia hallinnon ja muiden kalustohankintojen kuluja.
- VR yhtymä ei kohdenna kaikkein kysytyimmille yhteyksille maksimaalista kapasiteettia, vaan ajaa esimerkiksi ruuhkaisimmat Turku - Helsinki - vuorot liian pienellä Sm3 - kalustolla.

Tietyillä kaluston ja tehottoman operoinnin yhdistelmillä voidaan aidosti saada aikaan tilanne, jossa edes seisomakuormassa oleva kalusto ei voi kattaa kulujaan lipputuloja. Esimerkiksi Lahden Z-junissa ongelmana on kallis Sm4-kalusto (epästandardi + liian nopea kuoletus) sekä se, että Mäntsälän ruuhkakapasiteetiksi Helsinkiin päin tarvittava kalusto ajaa Lahteen asti.
Dm12 - kalustolla ei sen pienen koon vuoksi voi ajaa kannattavaa liikennettä ainakaan kuljettaja + konduktööri - miehityksellä.

VR yhtymän kritiikin taustana ei tietystikään ole viha VR yhtymää vastaan, vaan tarkoitus on tuoda epäkohdat esiin jotta ne korjattaisiin. Edistystäkin on tapahtunut: esimerkiksi talviongelmien kritiikki johti panostuksiin talviliikenteeseen ja ohjausvaunuja on nyt viimein päätetty hankkia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Seisontakuormalla kulkevan junan ajaminen tappiolla on käytännössä mahdotonta, edellyttää joko erittäin halpoja lippuja tai poskettoman suuria kuluja.


Kun liput on km-taksalla, niin matkustajien tekemien matkojen keskipituuden kokonaismerkitys pienenee, mutta silti tulojen kanalta on eroa siinä, matkustetaanko seisomakuormajunassa lyhyitä vai pitkiä matkoja. Eli nousujen määrällä on merkityst, myös km-taksassa.




> - VR yhtymä järjestää toimintansa epärationaalisesti eli käyttää tuotantoon enemmän henkilöstöä ja kalustoa kuin tarvitaan esimerkiksi tehottomilla kalusto- ja henkilöstökierroilla.


Matkustan erittäin harvoin kaukojunilla, joten en tiedä, oliko tässä kyseessä poikkeuksellinen miehitys, mutta kun nyt syksyllä Sjoki-Vaasa -taajamajunassa oli 4 sinistä vaunua ja niissä 3 konduktööriä, niin silloin voinee jo aika pätevästi väittää, että tuotantoon käytetään enemmän henkilöstöä kuin on tarpeen.

----------


## Mikle

> niin silloin voinee jo aika pätevästi väittää, että tuotantoon käytetään enemmän henkilöstöä kuin on tarpeen.


En minäkään tiedä tuosta tapauksesta. Sensijaan sanoisin, että monesti työvuorosuunnittelu on haasteellista varsinkin kun suunnittelun kohteena oleva henkilöstö ja kalusto liikkuu hyvinkin laajalla alueella. Syitä voi olla näennäisesti ylimitoitetulta näyttävään toimintaan monta. Esimerikiksi toisen suunnan reissulla enemmän hommia jopa useampi juna? työaikarajat ym? Sama pätenee aiemmin esitettyyn kolmen deeveen vetämään paikkuun, todennäköisesti niidenkin siirtoon on ollut ihan syytä, tuskin nipulla huvikseen ajellaan.

Tuota henkilöstön ja kaluston kierron suunnittelua on tullut itse väännettyä ja vieläpä ihan tehokkaaksi sanotussa suomalaisesssa pörssiyhtiössä. Sanoisin, että usein tehdään sellaisia peliliikkeitä homman toimimiseksi, jotka kokonaisuudesta irrotettuina aiheuttaa ihmetystä niin työntekijöissä kuin varmaan satunnaisissa tarkkailijoissakin. 
Kokonaisuus kuitenkin ratkaisee ja mielestäni yksittäisiä asioita tarkkailemalla voi yhtä hyvin vetää niin oikean kuin täysin vääränkin johtopäätöksen toiminnan tehokkuudesta.

Lisään vielä senverran tähän, että monesti vuorosuunnittelun ja kalustokierron suhteen kuulee helppoja ratkaisuja besserwisser-teoriamiehiltä: "Lisää tarvittaessa töihin tulevaa porukkaa"- kantapään kautta opittua: jos halutaan, että jälki on hyvää, ei ammattiporukka kasva puissa,ja vielä vähemmän tuntisopparilla  "Vuokrataan pohjoisesta joku ajamaan" kokemus: ei onnistu, silloin kun tarvittaisiin, koska sopiva kalusto ja ammattiporukka ei edelleenkään kasva puissa ja ne on muissa töissä 
" Kyllä se tossa ajassa purkaa ja lastaakin, pidät sen noin"  kokemus: Liian tiukat raamit toimii ainoastaan teoriassa, on voitava koeponnistaa käytännössä. Jos 8 kertaa kymmenestä onnistuu tavoiteajassa, 2 kertaa kymmenestä menee pitkäksi mitättömästä syystä ja homma viivästyy.---> Tulee myöhästyminen, henkilöstön tunnit ylittyy, myöhästytään lisää--->jossain myydään ei oota,---> jossain odottavalle purkuporukalle maksetaan ylitöitä,--->jollekin sopimuskumppanille maksetaan hyvityksiä,--->jossain vaan ihmetellään kun kalusto ei olekaan seuraavalla keikalla määräaikaan jne jne. jne. Tulee helposti paljon kalliimmaksi kokonaisuudessa. 
Excelissä homma näyttää usein hyvältä ja sitten ihmetellään kun  ei käytännössä toimi. Siksi itse olen oppinut arvostamaan koulutuksen ja käytännön kokemuksen kombinaation muodostamaa nöyrää ja syvää rintaääntä ja suosittelen sitä muillekin!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Excelissä homma näyttää usein hyvältä ja sitten ihmetellään kun  ei käytännössä toimi. Siksi itse olen oppinut arvostamaan koulutuksen ja käytännön kokemuksen kombinaation muodostamaa nöyrää ja syvää rintaääntä ja suosittelen sitä muillekin!


Olet aivan oikeassa, mutta menestyksen mittari onkin se, kuka kykenee pääsemään mahdollisimman lähelle sitä exceliä. Jos ei ole pakko ponnistella, niin ponnistelut jäävät tekemättä.

Usein selitetään, että tuottavuus revitään duunarin selkänahasta. Itse olen sitä mieltä, että kyllä se revitään toiminnan suunnittelusta. Jos tuottavuutta revitään duunarin selkänahasta, silloin ei toiminnan suunnittelija eli se excelmies ole tehtäviensä tasalla.

Täällä suomalaisessa monopolijunaliikenteen onnelassa kuulee usein selitettävän, ettei ole mahdollista tehdä sitä ja tätä. Mutta sitten kun tulee pakko, niin on vaan tehtävä ja se onkin mahdollista. Minä olen saanut turpiini jo ainakin 20 vuotta siitä, että olen sanonut asioita, joita ei voi tehdä. Mutta kun olen itse nähnyt, että tehdään. Ja vuosien saatossa on monen asian kanssa käynytkin niin, että niin vaan ryhdytään tekemään täälläkin.

Minun käsitykseni Suomen rautatieliikenteen historiasta on, että joskus kauan sitten VR oli arvostettu ja haluttu työpaikka, jossa tehtiin asiat paremmin kuin muualla. Siitä huolimatta, että VR oli valtion virasto ja sillä ei ollut varsinaisia kilpailijoita. Jotkut yrittivät, mutta yksityisrautatiet päätyivät osaksi valtion virastoa, joka menestyi paremmin. Tosin joissain tapauksissa liittäminen VR:ään kyllä tapahtui vähän keinotekoisin järjestelyin.

Jos tämä hyvin tekemisen halu ei ole läsnä omaehtoisesti, se saadaan aikaiseksi kilpailulla, koska se pakottaa tekemään hyvin. Sillä muuten ei pärjää. Siis kilpailu ei ole itsetarkoitus, vaan keino ohjata toimimaan hyvin, jos siihen ei muuten halua löydy. Ja nykytilanteesta sanon, että kun toiminnan tavoite on maksimoida liikevoitto eikä junaliikennepalveluiden tarjonta, niin hyvin tekemisen halulla ei tarkoiteta silloin junaliikenteen edistämistä maassamme.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Usein selitetään, että tuottavuus revitään duunarin selkänahasta. Itse olen sitä mieltä, että kyllä se revitään toiminnan suunnittelusta. Jos tuottavuutta revitään duunarin selkänahasta, silloin ei toiminnan suunnittelija eli se excelmies ole tehtäviensä tasalla.


Olen tässä kanssasi samaa mieltä. Yritystoiminnassa (tai työelämässä, riippuen miltä kantilta asiaa halutaan ajatella) yleisesti perusteellinen ja siten hyvä suunnittelu antaa mahdollisuuden tuottavuuteen. Tähän tietysti pitäisi jo lähtökohtaisesti pyrkiä. 
Jään tässä vähän pyörimään tuon edellisen kommenttini kumipyörämaailman esimerkin ympärille, mutta siltä alalta löytyy todella hienosti toteutettuja kokonaisuuksia ja hyvää suunnittelua. 
Ongelmana vaan hommassa on se, että alalla löytyy paljon myös epätervettä, lyhytnäköistä toimintaa. Ei se ole aina edes pelkästään niiden excel-miesten vika. Voittoa ja kilpailukykyä haetaan tinkimällä mm.työntekijän hyvinvoinnista ja kaluston kunnossa sen minkä voidaan. Tämä tietenkin näkyy myös turvallisuudessa ja taloudellisuudessa pitemmässä juoksussa. Virkeä, hommaansa tyytyväinen autokuski ja timmissä oleva kalusto ovat tietysti myös turvallisuustekijöitä, mutta suuret kustannukset säästetään suoraan, kun kalustoa käsitellään huolellisesti, taloudellisesti ja ennakoivasti. Vahinkojahan voi aina sattua, mutta oikeasti tällä on suuri merkitys. Tämä säästö näkyy kuitenkin hitaammin kuin se, että ei esim.investoidakaan uusiin renkaisiin kun tarve olisi.  Tietysti kuljetuksen tilaaja monesti tutkii ennen sopimusten tekoa firman palvelukykyä ja toimintaa ym, mutta valitettavan usein halpa hinta vieläkin ratkaisee. Kustannuksia ja ongelmia syntyykin sitten myöhemmin helposti paljon enemmän kuin jos olisi alusta alkaen haluttu hankkia laatua ja hyväksyä sen hankinnasta korkeampi hinta.  
Tämä esimerkki siis edelleen maantiemaailmasta, mutta pätee mielestäni työelämään laajemminkin. 

En halua tuota enempää eksyä ketjun aiheen ulkopuolelle, joten palatakseni aihepiiriin:



> kauan sitten VR oli arvostettu ja haluttu työpaikka


Ymmärtääkseni ns.perinteisiin rautatieammatteihin on ollut koko 2000-luvun tuhansia hakijoita. Kyllä sen perusteella kutsuisin halutuksi työpaikaksi ja koulutuksen sisäänpääsyprosentteja voi äkkipäätä verrata vaikkapa oikeustieteellisen tiedekunnan vastaaviin.

Täällä on keskusteltu runsaasti näistä rautatieoperaattoreista ja kilpailun tulosta rautateille. Keskustelu menee helposti juupas-eipäs-linjalle. Mediasta olemme voineet seurata, että kilpailu radan kunnossapitourakoissa on jo arkipäivää. Lisäksi tiedämme uuden operaattorin suunnitelmista aloittaa tavaraliikenteen palveluiden tarjonta. 
Näkisin, että tuo matkustajaliikenteen tarjontakysymys on kuitenkin poliittisen tahdon takana, sitä on minun kompetenssilla hankala kommentoida. Positiivista toki olisi, että kiskoliikenne olisi tulevaisuudessa vahva vaihtoehto. 
Näissä keskusteluissa huvittava piirre on se, että jotain uutta liikennöitsijää pidetään lähes sateentekijänä, vaikkapa talviliikennöinnin suhteen. Samat realiteetit ja rajoitteet on lienee kaikilla vastassa. Jos joku pieni operaattori vetää pientä matkustajajunaa jossain kolmella dieselillä, se varmaan nähtäisiin täällä helpommin tarkoituksenmukaiseksi kaluston siirroksi. Jos se ei ole pieni operaattori, kyseessä on osaamattomuus ja laiskuus  :Smile:

----------


## j-lu

->Osaako kukaan sanoa, esim. muita Suomen kaltaisia maita vertailukohtana käyttäen, että olisiko ulkolaisilla operaattoreilla ylipäänsä kiinnostusta tulla Suomeen liikennöimään, jos markkinat avautuvat? Rautatieliikennehän on melko pääomavaltaista toimintaa, eivätkä Suomen markkinat ole järin suuret. Lisäksi on epästandardi raideväli, joten kaluston pitäisi olla joko uutta tai vaikka Venäjältä käytettynä ostettua. VR:nhän ei kannata myydä edes vanhaa romua kilpailijoille. 

Tavaraliikenteen vapautuminen ei varsinaisesti saanut täkäläisille markkinoille mitään ryntäystä aikaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ->Osaako kukaan sanoa, esim. muita Suomen kaltaisia maita vertailukohtana käyttäen, että olisiko ulkolaisilla operaattoreilla ylipäänsä kiinnostusta tulla Suomeen liikennöimään, jos markkinat avautuvat? Rautatieliikennehän on melko pääomavaltaista toimintaa, eivätkä Suomen markkinat ole järin suuret. Lisäksi on epästandardi raideväli, joten kaluston pitäisi olla joko uutta tai vaikka Venäjältä käytettynä ostettua. VR:nhän ei kannata myydä edes vanhaa romua kilpailijoille. 
> 
> Tavaraliikenteen vapautuminen ei varsinaisesti saanut täkäläisille markkinoille mitään ryntäystä aikaan.


Lainaan tähän kappaleen Miika Mäkitalon väitöskirjan tiivistelmästä, se kertoo aika paljon:



> Tutkimuksen mukaan markkinoilletulon merkittävimmät esteet ovat kaluston hankinta ja palveluihin pääsyn vaikeus. Muita markkinoilletulon esteitä ovat pitkä markkinoilletuloaika, henkilöstön hankinta, rataverkon ratakapasiteetin riittämättömyys sekä mahdollinen markkinoita hallitsevan yrityksen markkinoilletuloa ja kilpailua vaikeuttava toiminta. Tulosten valossa rautateiden tavaraliikenteessä kilpailua tulee kuitenkin olemaan enemmän kuin aikaisemmin on odotettu. Tutkimuksen merkittävin tieteellinen kontribuutio on hallinnollisten tekijöiden yhdistäminen yhdeksi laajaksi kokonaisuudeksi, joka muodostaa huomattavan markkinoilletulon esteen taloudellisten ja teknisten seikkojen ohella. Viranomaisilta odotetaan nykyisen passiivisena nähdyn otteen sijaan aktiivisuutta, asiakasystävällisyyttä ja nopeutta.


Kun otetaan huomioon, että lainsäätäjä omistaa monopoliasemassa olevan rautatieyhtiön ja rautatieyhtiö toimii kaikin tavoin vapaiden markkinoiden syntymisen estämiseksi, se tarkoittaa sitä, että lainsäätäjä ei halua panna täytäntöön säätämiään lakeja kuten ei myöskään kansainvälisiä sitoumuksiaan.

Miksi muka kansainväliset yhtiöt eivät haluaisi tulla tänne? Ovathan ne tulleet tänne jo nytkin niille markkinoille, joille tulo on ollut mahdollista. Kansainväliset yhtiöt ovat täällä hyötymässä myös suomalaisten kuljetusliikkeiden toiminnasta. Autot, polttoaine ja varaosat ostetaan ulkomailta, eli suuri osa kuorma-auto- ja bussiliikenteen myyntihinnasta ja jalostusarvosta menee ulkomaisille yrityksille, vain suomalaisen henkilökunnan osuus jää Suomeen.

Minä en näe mitään järkeä siinä, että valtion omistama yritys saa tuhota verovaroin kustannettua kalustoa pönkittääkseen monopoliasemaansa ja jättää tarjoamatta mielestään liian vähän kannattavia kuljetuksia, jotka päätyvät maantiekuljetuksiin ulkomaisella kalustolla ja energialla. Se sama valtion omistama yritys korvaa entisen kotimaisen kaluston ulkomaisella, joten sekin toiminta valuttaa rahaa maasta pois.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Miksi muka kansainväliset yhtiöt eivät haluaisi tulla tänne?


Miksi ne eivät sitten ole tulleet rautateille rahtihommiin? Sehän on ollut jo muutaman vuoden (muistaakseni alkaen 2007? mahdollista). 
Tämänhän pitäisi olla ns.pala kakkua, jos se mantra pidetään mielessä, että suomalaisten toiminta raiteilla on tehotonta ja ylihinnoiteltua. 




> Se sama valtion omistama yritys korvaa entisen kotimaisen kaluston ulkomaisella, joten sekin toiminta valuttaa rahaa maasta pois.


Jos tässä tarkoitat rautatiekalustoa, niin onhan täällä tuotannossa uusia suomalaisia vaunuja. Veto- ja moottorivaunukalustoa sensijaan ei nykyään isänmaassamme tuoteta. Pitäisikö siis aloittaa niidenkin kotimainen tuotanto ja silti sille ulkomaiselle operaattorille olisi "luontevaa" tuoda kalustoa ulkomailta? Tasapuolista :Smile: 

Jos taas tässä puhutaan maantiekalustosta, niin onhan juuri tullut markkinoille uusi upea kotimainen kuorma-auto(Mersu-)Sisu Polar :Smile:

----------


## j-lu

> Miksi ne eivät sitten ole tulleet rautateille rahtihommiin? Sehän on ollut jo muutaman vuoden (muistaakseni alkaen 2007? mahdollista). 
> Tämänhän pitäisi olla ns.pala kakkua, jos se mantra pidetään mielessä, että suomalaisten toiminta raiteilla on tehotonta ja ylihinnoiteltua.


Itsestään selvyyksiä todeten: VR:llä vahvin mahdollinen strateginen asema markkinoilla ja se voi valita mitä tekee ja mitä ei. Tolkku hommassa on kuitenkin mukana, eli pelataan vastustajan mukaan. VR ei voi lähteä esim. kyykyttämään metsäteollisuutta, koska metsäteollisuus on sen jälkeen hyvin nopeasti mukana raiteiden tavaraliikenteessä. Ovat jo vahva peluri satamissa ja energiateollisuudessa, ja vaikka ajan trendi on ulkoistaa ja keskittyä ydintoimintoihin, niin en usko, että kynnys lähteä mukaan kuljetuksiin on suuri, jos katsotaan että se on riittävän kannattavaa.

Sen sijaan jollain yksittäisellä vähemmän vahvan teollisuudenalan tuotantolaitoksella ei ole mitään sanomista siihen, jos VR jättää tarjoukset tekemättä tai lisää nollan tarjouksen perään. Sen kanssa on elettävä, eikä bisnes pysty mihinkään VR:a uhkaaviin toimiin - ei ole rahkeita kuljettaa itse. Käytännössä VR päättää kulkeeko tuotantolaitoksen tavara raiteilla vai ei. 

Oletettavasti Suomessa olisi paljon sellaista raidetavaraliikennettä, joka voisi olla kannattavaa, mutta joka ei ole riittävän kannattavaa tai varmaa, että monopoliasemassa oleva operaattori viitsisi ottaa riskiä. Ei kannata, ei ole markkinaosuuttakaan pelissä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:26 ----------




> Miksi muka kansainväliset yhtiöt eivät haluaisi tulla tänne? Ovathan ne tulleet tänne jo nytkin niille markkinoille, joille tulo on ollut mahdollista.


Kuten todettua, raideliikenne on pääomavaltaista toimintaa ja VR:n strateginen asema on vahva. Käytännössä Suomeen tulo siis vaatisi paitsi suuria investointeja myös sopivien reittien saamista, voittamista tarjouskilpailuissa, siten että kalusto saadaan tehokkaasti käyttöön. Ei ole ihan helppoa, kun tietää, että VR:llä on resursseja tarvittaessa polkea hintoja kilpailijoiden elämää vaikeuttaakseen.

Helpoiten jalansija olisi luultavasti saatavissa pk-seudun lähiliikenteessä, mutta vähemmän valistunut arvaus on, että sikäli kun VR lähiliikennettä menettää, se menettää sitä HKL:lle.

En siis henkeä pidätellen odottaisi ulkolaisten operaattoreiden Suomeen saapumista, vaikka se ehkä toivottavaa olisikin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos tässä tarkoitat rautatiekalustoa, niin onhan täällä tuotannossa uusia suomalaisia vaunuja. Veto- ja moottorivaunukalustoa sensijaan ei nykyään isänmaassamme tuoteta. Pitäisikö siis aloittaa niidenkin kotimainen tuotanto ja silti sille ulkomaiselle operaattorille olisi "luontevaa" tuoda kalustoa ulkomailta?


Kun katsotaan mitä isänmaalliseksi vihjattu valtion rautatieyhtiö on tilannut, niin ei se kovin isänmaalliselta vaikuta. Suomalainen veturiteollisuus tapettiin, kun ensimmäiset sähköveturit tilattiin suuremmasta isänmaasta eli Neuvostoliitosta. Silloin oli vielä kotimainen tarjous mukana. Paikallisjunista oli kotimainen tarjous, mutta kauppa meni Sveitsiin. Optiosopimusten mukaan lienee selvä, että jokaisen romuksi laitettavan kotimaisen Sm-junan sijaan tilataan uusi Sveitsistä. Huolimatta siitä, että junien romuttaja on VR-Yhtymä ja uusien hankintasopimuksen tekijä on Junakalusto Oy.

En millään muotoa vastusta kotimaista teollisuutta, päinvastoin olen iloinen, että raitiovaunuhankinnassa voitto tuli omaan maahan ja reilulla kilpailulla eli laadulla ja hinnalla. Sanon vain sen, että nykyinen tilanne ei taida olla sen isänmaallisempi kuin se, että Suomen valtion rataverkkoa saavat käyttää muutkin kuin VR-Yhtymä. On kalustoyhtiö tai operaattori ulkomainen tai kotimainen, se kilpailuttaa kalustohankinnat ja palkkaa työvoiman samalla tavalla kuin VR-Yhtymä. Ja paljolti sen vuoksi, ettei vaihtoehtoja ole.

Eli Veolia, Nobina tai Arriva eivät palkkaa Suomeen veturimiehiä Venäjältä, Virosta, Romaniasta tai Tsekistä vaan Suomesta. Ja jos VR-Yhtymän annetaan tuhota Suomessa oleva junakalusto oman asemansa pönkittämiseksi, kotimaisella teollisuudella on yhtä hyvä tai huono mahdollisuus menestyä kuin VR-Yhtymän hankinnoissa. Paitsi, että monopolin lakkauttamisen jälkeen parempi, koska mikään muu toimija ei ole sidottu Junakalusto Oy:n optiohankintoihin. Ja ylipäätään kalustoa tarvitaan enemmän eli markkinat laajenevat myös Suomessa.

Sen sijaan monopolin jatkuminen valuttaa rahat ja hyödyt ulos Suomesta. Se henkilöjunaliikenne, jonka VR-Yhtymän monopoli estää, ajetaan ulkomaisilla henkilöautoilla, lentokoneilla tai busseilla. Bussikuljettajat voivat olla ja ovat kotoisin mistä hyvänsä maasta. Ja sama on tilanne rahdin kanssa. Suomalaistenkin fimojen kuljettajat ovat nykyään suurelta osin ulkomaalaisia.

Eli on typeryyttä kuvitella, että nykyään voidaan elää protektionismissa ja tehdä poliittisia päätöksiä kaupallisista asioista. Suurin syy tälle on siinä, että me kansalaiset haluamme kaikkea kivaa, mitä ei tehdä Suomessa. Sen vuoksi on pakko käydä kauppaa muiden maiden kanssa.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Kun katsotaan mitä isänmaalliseksi vihjattu valtion rautatieyhtiö on tilannut, niin ei se kovin isänmaalliselta vaikuta. Suomalainen veturiteollisuus tapettiin, kun ensimmäiset sähköveturit tilattiin suuremmasta isänmaasta eli Neuvostoliitosta. Silloin oli vielä kotimainen tarjous mukana. Paikallisjunista oli kotimainen tarjous, mutta kauppa meni Sveitsiin.


Myönnettäköön, että kommenttini tuohon kotimaiseen hankintaan liittyen ei ole kovin osuva. Olisi pitänyt ennen kommentointia lukea ajatuksella mitä kirjoitit. 
Itsekin olen tyytyväinen, että uudet ratikat tilataan kotimaasta ja on hyvä, että Kainuussa tekevät myös matkustajavaunuja. Taitaa vaan olla niin, että nuo ovat ihan oikeasti hyviä ja kilpailukykyisiä tuotteita. Tietenkään ratikoista ei ole vielä näyttöä, ymmärtääkseni kaikki edellytykset onnistuneelle tuotteelle on.

Ei tosiaan ole realistista odottaa niin VR:n kuin minkään muunkaan firman isoissa hankinnoissaan ostavan kotimaista vain sen takia,  että se on kotimaista. Kyllä siinä pitää muutkin kriteerit täyttyä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:09 ----------




> Oletettavasti Suomessa olisi paljon sellaista raidetavaraliikennettä, joka voisi olla kannattavaa, mutta joka ei ole riittävän kannattavaa tai varmaa,


Näin varmasti on. Se, ettei raiteille ole mahdollisuudesta huolimatta tullut (ainakaan vielä) muita liikennöitsijöitä, kertoo mielestäni siitä jo monen toteamasta asiasta, ettei raideliikenteessä ole tarjolla helppoja kultasuonia tai pikavoittoja. 

Tämä pätee myös ketjun aiheeseen, eli henkilöliikenteeseen. Pääomaa vaaditaan paljon. Valmisteluja, osaamista ja henkilöstöä vaaditaan paljon. Ehkä huomataan sekin, että käytännössä bisneksen käynnistyttyä vaaditaan voitolle pääsyyn hyvin pitkäjänteiset ja -pinnaiset omistajat. 

Eihän se  missään nimessä mahdotonta ole, kuten länsinaapurin esimerkistä tiedämme. 

Käsittääkseni kuitenkin Ruotsissa pieniä operaattoreita on aloitettuaan lopetellutkin aika monta juuri tämän takia. En tiedä noista silti paremmin, onko omistajat ottaneet mitenkin paljon "takkiin" vai ei.
Autoliikenteessä kuljetusyrityksen perustaminen vaatii toki vastaavia valmisteluja, mutta paljon pienemmässä mittakaavassa ja toteaisin sen olevan aivan eri luokan hanke. Sen mittakaavan takia jonkun asiakkaan menetys ei ole samassa suhteessa tekemätön paikka tai bisneksen loppu.

----------


## SD202

> Näin varmasti on. Se, ettei raiteille ole mahdollisuudesta huolimatta tullut (ainakaan vielä) muita liikennöitsijöitä, kertoo mielestäni siitä jo monen toteamasta asiasta, ettei raideliikenteessä ole tarjolla helppoja kultasuonia tai pikavoittoja. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Autoliikenteessä kuljetusyrityksen perustaminen vaatii toki vastaavia valmisteluja, mutta paljon pienemmässä mittakaavassa ja toteaisin sen olevan aivan eri luokan hanke. Sen mittakaavan takia jonkun asiakkaan menetys ei ole samassa suhteessa tekemätön paikka tai bisneksen loppu.


Pieni kysymys tähän väliin: arvatkaa kummalle maksetaan korkeampaa kilometrikorvausta - taksille vai 25-metriselle täysperävaunuyhdistelmälle? Ei ihme, että rekkafirmat voivat tehdä rahtiasiakkaalle kilpailukykyisiä tarjouksia verrattuna rautatieoperaattoriin. Käytettyä rekkakalustoakin on tarjolla runsaasti ainakin Tanskassa, Saksassa sekä Hollannissa. Rekkaliikenne on ainakin Suomessa niin epäterveellä tavalla kilpailtu ala, että ihmettelen saadaanko kuljetuskustannukset aina katettua tuloilla.

----------


## Mikle

> Pieni kysymys tähän väliin: arvatkaa kummalle maksetaan korkeampaa kilometrikorvausta - taksille vai 25-metriselle täysperävaunuyhdistelmälle?.


Hyvä vertaus :Smile:  Kyllä se keltakupu voiton vie. Itsekin taannoin oikein yllätyin kuullessani miten naurettava summa maksetaan tunnilta viisiakseliselle raskaalle maansiirtoautolle pk-seudun alueella. Kertoo hyvin yleisestä tilanteesta raskaassa liikenteessä. 
Kustannustaso lienee edelleen hieman terveemmällä pohjalla sellaisessa liikenteessä, jossa vaadittava kalusto vaatii erikoisrakenteet ja -valvontaa, kuten lämpötilahallitut kuljetukset ym. Alalla erottuvat edukseen pitkänlinjan laatutasoltaan hyvät kuljetusliikkeet, joskin ovat keskimäärin aika kovassa puristuksessa juuri epäterveen kilpailun vuoksi. Se "halvin tarjous" valitettavasti houkuttelee asiakkaita, vaikka kokonaisuutena maksetaankin eri muodoissa paljon suurempi hinta. Jos siis ajatellaan tuota kuljetussopparia osana suurta logistista ketjua.
Ja onpa Suomessa nähty viime vuosina sitäkin, että rahkeiden riittäessä on iso kuljetusliike ajellut jollain seudulla todella halvalla. Sitten kun kilpailijat on pois pelistä, hintataso on päässyt vahingossa pomppaamaan  :Smile: 

Tämä aihe ei toki liity matkustajaliikenteeseen, mutta kilpailuasiaan kyllä!

----------


## Elmo Allen

Jaahas, välillä taas kylmää vettä niskaan: HS: Ministeri Kyllönen ei kilpailuttaisi junien matkustajaliikennettä

Ja mitkä perustelut: "Kyllönen sanoi toimittajatapaamisessa, että päättäminen kilpailun asteittaisesta avaamisesta edellyttäisi taloudellisten, henkilöstö- ja raideturvallisuusvaikutusten perusteellista selvittämistä. Hänellä itsellään ei ole ministerinä haluja ajaa asiaa."

Suomeksi: "Minua ei kiinnosta / Tämä on vasemmistolaisen ideologiani vastaista (valtionmonopoli r00lz) / En itse tiedä enkä halua ottaa selvää / En ole lukenut ministeriöni tekemiä selvityksiä aiheesta / En ole kuullutkaan eurooppalaisista junaliikenteen kilpailutuksen eduista / Perustelen ideologiaani jollain turvallisuusmöröllä. Tästä kaikesta tietoaukosta huolimatta aion kuitenkin aktiivisesti jarruttaa asian etenemistä."

----------


## 339-DF

> Suomeksi: "Minua ei kiinnosta / Tämä on vasemmistolaisen ideologiani vastaista (valtionmonopoli r00lz) / En itse tiedä enkä halua ottaa selvää / En ole lukenut ministeriöni tekemiä selvityksiä aiheesta / En ole kuullutkaan eurooppalaisista junaliikenteen kilpailutuksen eduista / Perustelen ideologiaani jollain turvallisuusmöröllä. Tästä kaikesta tietoaukosta huolimatta aion kuitenkin aktiivisesti jarruttaa asian etenemistä."


Mä luulen että noi kauttaviivat voi ottaa pois. Eiköhän jokainen noista kohdista päde ihan yhtä lailla. Samat tulivat aamulla mieleen, kun Hesaria luin.

----------


## hmikko

Ruotsissa aloittaa järjestyksessä toinen yksityinen kaukoliikenteen matkustajajunien operaattori. Reitti on Göteborg-Tukholma-Uppsala ja vaunukalusto, kuinka ollakaan, SJ:n vanhaa. Railway Observerin englanninkielinen juttu:

http://www.railwayobserver.com/index...ator-starts-up

----------


## Kani

Ruotsissa siis joukkoliikennettä kehitetään mahdollistamalla valtionrautateiden entisen kaluston jatkokäyttö. Eräässä toisessa maassa käyttökelpoista kalustoa romutetaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eräässä toisessa maassa käyttökelpoista kalustoa romutetaan.


Määrittele sekä "eräs toinen maa" että "käyttökelpoinen kalusto".

----------


## GT8N

Se toinen maa lienee aivan "yllättäen" Suomi. Käyttökelpoinen romutettava kalusto käsittää esimerkiksi verureista Dv12 -sarjan, sähkömoottorijunista Sm 1 -sarjan ja vaunukalustosta etenkin siniset vaunut. 

Tähän voi tietenkin vastata, että niistä osahan on huonossa kunnossa. Sitä en kiellä, mutta ei mikään kalusto itsestään rapistu käyttökelvottomaksi, vaan ylläpidon laiminlyönnin vuoksi. Kyseistä menetelmää on täällä sovellettu tuloksellisesti vuosikymmeniä romutettavaksi suunnitellun kaluston osalta. (Mm. Dm 7-9, Dr 13 jne.) Kun kalusto on sitten huonossa kunnossa, niin on helppo sanoa, että nämä ovat "vanhaa" ja huonokuntoista kalustoa joka pitää vaan ehdottomasti romuttaa, eikä missään nimessä myydä kellekään.

Dv 12 -sarjasta on poistettu vetureita "vähentyneen tavaraliikenteen vuoksi". (Samaan aikaan monille teollisuuslaitoksille ei ole edes jätetty tarjousta rautatiekuljetuksista).

Lisäksi Sm 1 -junilla on tällähetkellä menossa täysin suunniteltu loppuunajo. Käytännössä vain telejä ja muuta täysin välttämätöntä ylläpidetään, mutta muuten annetaan korin ja tekniikan rapistua. Sisätilat ovat nuhjuisia, väliseinät halkioilla +kaikenlaisia popniittivirityksiä, ikkunat huurussa ja naarmutettuina, usein kompressorin laakerit lopussa, (jonka vuoksi käydessään ravistaa moottorivaunua), maalaus välillä todella irvokkaassa kunnossa (lohkeamia ja naarmuja), jonka vuoksi ruostetta itkee monesta paikkaa. Eroa voi verrata hyvin Sm 2:iin. Ne kun ovat vielä normaalin ylläpidon piirissä.

Myös sinisillä vaunuilla muu, kuin välttämätön ylläpito on lopetettu. Vuonna 1973 Pasilan konepajan vaunujen korroosion kestoa perannettiin merkittävästi, eli vaunut ovat (jos haluttaisiin) erittäin pitkäikäisiä. (Valmetin vaunut olivat jo alunperin tehty korroosiota hyvin kestäviksi).
Kuitenkin tällä hetkellä romutetaan jo aivan Suomen uusimpia 1980 -luvun sinisiä vaunuja. Samaan aikaan Ruotsissa saneerataan 1940-luvun vaunuja. (Eräs tuttuni kehui matkustaneensa Ruotsissa yöjunalla, jonka uusin vaunu oli vuodelta 1953. Täällä vastaavasti jo 1970 -luvun vaunut ovat jo todella harvinaisia). Kyllä ne ruotaslaiset ovat vaan niin hulluja, kun eivät ole ymmärtäneet romuttaa kalustoaan vaan vielä saneeraavat sitä!

Jos olisi halua, voi vaunujen käyttöikää pidentää saneeraamalla tai vaikka vain maalata autuaaseen vihreään, kuten EFits ja Fots -vaunut. Joku muistanee vielä (1989 ja 1994) saneeratut vaunut Eiu 27067 ja Einu:t 27187 ja 27189. Mitäs niille nykyään kuuluu? Aivan oikein, romutettu tietenkin. (Toki Einu:jen alipaine-WC:t olivat usein epäkunnossa, mutta se ei ole syy romuttaa vaunua). Sinisten vaunujen ainoa vikahan on oikeastaan käsin suljettavat ovet. Se, miksi niitä ei muuteta (ja miksi muutetut vaunut on romutettu) kertoo jotain omistajasta. Lisäksi EFiti 23664:ään on tehty muutostyönä liukuovet, mutta minulla ei ole varmuutta onko se jo romutettu vai vielä ajossa. Olisihan syytä hävittää viimeinenkin todistuskappale.  :Twisted Evil: 

Rk -ravintolavaunut (27809-27820) ovat esimerkki, kuinka vaunuja voi modernisoida ajan vaatimuksia vastaaviksi. Alunperin 1975-76 rakennetut Rkt saneerattiin 1996-98. Niiden koko sisustus rakennettiin uudestaan, saivat IC-värit ja niille tehtiin nopeudennosto 160km/h:iin. (Siitäkin huolimatta, että liikenneministerikin on kertonut, ettei sinisille 140 km/h -vaunuille voi tehdä nopeudennostoa. Ja tällävälin Saksassa ajetaan Minden-Deuz -teleillä 200 km/h). Nyt romutetaan saman sarjan uudempia 1982-86 rakennettuja Rkt -vaunuja. Niitä kun ei vaan yksinkertaisesti voi saneerata.

Suomessa käyttökelpoinen kalusto siis monopoliyhtiön intressien vuoksi hävitetään. Tällä on hallintaneuvoston, liikenneministerin ja siten koko eduskunnan hyväksyntä, sillä "asiantuntija" eli VR kertonut, että näin on toimittava. Ja sehän onkin absoluuttunen totuus.

Kuinka ollakaan, Sm 1:set (poislukien 6X01) ja siniset vaunut eivät juhli juhlavuotta, toisinkuin muu tarroitettu vaunukalusto. Ei liene sattumaa.

----------


## tlajunen

Kiitos seikkaperäisestä vastauksesta. Hyvin useaan kohtaan kuitenkin tekisi mieli liittää perään "[_citation needed_]". Tuollaisenaan viesti on kovin mustavalkoinen. On kuitenkin niin, että kaluston elinkaaren aikana jossain vaiheessa tulee piste, jolloin ajan oloon tulee edullisemmaksi ostaa uutta kalustoa, kuin ylläpitää vanhaa. Tähän laskelmaan kun otetaan - ja pitääkin ottaa - mukaan matkustajien käsitykset kaluston houkuttelevuudesta.

----------


## petteri

> Tuollaisenaan viesti on kovin mustavalkoinen. On kuitenkin niin, että kaluston elinkaaren aikana jossain vaiheessa tulee piste, jolloin ajan oloon tulee edullisemmaksi ostaa uutta kalustoa, kuin ylläpitää vanhaa. Tähän laskelmaan kun otetaan - ja pitääkin ottaa - mukaan matkustajien käsitykset kaluston houkuttelevuudesta.


Kannattanee myös huomioida, että trendinomaisesti ylläpito ja kunnostaminen on tullut vuosien kuluessa yhä kalliimmaksi ja uuden kaluston rakentaminen on suhteessa halvempaa. Tämä johtuu sekä työvoimakustannusten noususta että valmistustekniikan kehittymisestä. Vanhojen vaunujen kunnostaminen on varsin käsityövaltaista työtä ja osillekaan ei ole valmista alihankintaketjua. 

Vanhan kaluston huolto vaatii vielä usein enemmän työtä. Otetaan esimerkki automaailmasta. 1960-luvun autoja piti huoltaa muutaman tuhannen kilometrin välein ja huoltamoita oli tosi paljon tien varsilla. Nykyään autolla ajaa ensimmäiset 100 000 kilometriä, öljynvaihdoilla. Toki junat eivät ole autoja ja rautatieliikenteessä on vähän erilaista kalustoa, mutta kyllä uuden kaluston säännöllinen huoltotarve on silti paljon pienempi kuin vanhan. 

Usein on taloudellisesti parempi romuttaa (ja samalla myös kierrättää materiaalit) vanhojen junat ja korvata ne uudemmalla kalustolla.

----------


## jodo

GT8N:n teksti on täyttä asiaa.  
Mielenkiinnolla odotan, mitä käy esimerkiksi Sm2 junille sitten kun HSL:n lähijunaliikenne viiden vuoden päästä kilpailutetaan, jos VR häviää, menevät ne nykytoimintatapojen mukaisesti romuksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Mielenkiinnolla odotan, mitä käy esimerkiksi Sm2 junille sitten kun HSL:n lähijunaliikenne viiden vuoden päästä kilpailutetaan, jos VR häviää, menevät ne nykytoimintatapojen mukaisesti romuksi.


Kuinka suuri osa liikenteestä on mahdollista hoitaa Sm5-sarjalla? Eikö VR:n omistamia junia tarvita joka tapauksessa tuon kilpailuttamisen jälkeenkin, kun sopivaa kalustoa ei mistään kovin nopeasti tule lisää?

----------


## vristo

Kyllä muuallakin luovutaan vanhemmasta kalustosta. Esimerkiksi Tukholman lähijunaliikenteessä pitkän päivätyön tehneet X1-junat (jotka ovat Sm1:sen aikalaisia) poistettiin käytöstä viime vuonna ja viimeiset yksilöt odottavat romutusta. Saksassa puolestaan DB AG:n sähkömoottorijunasarjan, BR420, viimeisiä yksilöitä ollaan poistamassa ensi vuoden kuluessa. 

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että esimerkiksi rantaradan lähijunat, S-U-Y-E-L, kaipailisivat jo modernimpaa ja ennenkaikkea esteetöntä junakalustoa. Tässä eräänä päivänä katselin kun lukemattomia lastenvaunuja punnerrettiin sellaisiin. Sm5-kalusto on aivan ylivoimaista käyttömukavuutensa suhteen tähän verrattuna.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SL_X1

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DB-Baureihe_420

----------


## JE

Paikallaan lienee myös todeta, että Ruotsissa yhä käytössä olevat huomattavan iäkkäät vaunut (1940-50-luvuilta) ovat makuuvaunuja, lepovaunuja, ravintolavaunuja, matkatavaravaunuja ja erikoisvaunuja (suomalaisittain A-vaunuja). Saman ikäiset istumavaunut ovat sen sijaan historiaa. Jos tarkkoja ollaan, meillä Suomessa politiikka on olennaisesti aivan sama siinä mielessä, että kakkosluokan istumavaunujen elinkaari on muita vaunuryhmiä lyhyempi. Siniset kakkosluokan vaunut katoavat vähitellen, mutta makuuvaunuilla on edessä vielä jonkinmoinen tulevaisuus sesonkijunissa, ex-sinisiä ravintolavaunuja käytetään IC-junissa. Sinisiä matkatavaravaunuja (Fots ja EFits) on maalattu vihreisiin väreihin. Salonkivaunujakaan ei ole kovin suuressa mittakaavassa vaihdettu uusiin viimeisten parinkymmenen vuoden aikana.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:07 ----------

Samoin Dv12-sarjan romutuksen tapauksessa en ole aivan vakuuttunut siitä, että VR toimii ainakaan erityisen poikkeuksellisesti. Vetureita on poistettu noin kymmenen kappaletta, ja saneerausprojektit vetureille ovat olleet mittavia. Ruotsissa vastaavissa tehtävissä toimiva T44-dieselveturityyppi ei taida olla yhtä onnekas. Siitäkin sarjasta on osa vetureista romutettu, muille toimijoille lienee koskaan myyty vain yksi veturi LKAB:lle ja yksi NSB:lle (sekin LKAB:n vaihtoveturina malmiradalla nykyisin). Lisäksi vain vuonna 1977 tai myöhemmin valmistuneita vetureita on kelpuutettu saneerattaviksi sarjaan Td. Jos VR olisi seurannut samaa logiikkaa Suomessa, 25-sarjan ja 27-sarjan Dv12-vetureiden elinajanodote olisi aika lailla heikompi kuin on nyt. Se relevantti ero Ruotsiin ja sen täysin avattuihin rautatiemarkkinoihin nähden tietysti vallitsee, että meiltä puuttuvat vanhahkot hajasarjat käytöstä, kun yksityisiä toimijoita ei ole. Vielä. Ratarahti Oy:n kaupallinen liikennöinti valtiollisella rataverkolla lienee kuitenkin vain ajan kysymys. Heidän kalustonsa on hyvin samantapaista kuin yksityisten ruotsalaisten. Vanhoja valtiollisten rautateiden ja teollisuuslaitosten dieselvetureita, siis.

----------


## petteri

Osittain vanhan vaunukaluston poistovauhtiin Suomessa myös vaikuttaa se, että valtio on käytännössä pakottanut VR:n hankkimaan paljon uutta kalustoa Transtechia tukeakseen. Jos VR olisi itse saanut päättää hankinnoista, vanhoja vaunuja olisi käytetty jonkin verran pidempään.

----------


## JE

Veit sanat suustani. Koskee erityisesti makuuvaunuja, joita meillä muutoin olisi vain 20 kaksikerroksista. Se on pienempi määrä kuin mitä Ruotsiin on hankittu viimeisten parinkymmenen vuoden aikana uusia makuuvaunuja. Vanhan makuuvaunukaluston käyttö on sielläkin rajattu pitkälti sesonkijuniin ja toissijaisiin yhteyksiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Romuttamisesta ja saneerauksesta olen kinannut aikaisemminkin, mutta sanon nyt tämänkin keskustelun perusteella, että ei muutamia esimerkkejä esitellen voi sanoa, että jompi kumpi on parempi. Tlajusen tapaan _citation needed_ koskee myös romuttamista puolustavia esimerkkejä. Ja toisaalta, NGT8:n mainitsema esimerkki Dv12-sarjasta on itse asiassa esimerkki siitä, miten saneeraus on ollut kannattavaa, kun niin on vain haluttu. Mitä taas tulee Transtechin elättämiseen, niin eiköhän ihan rehellisesti ottaen yhtä lukuunottamatta kaikki vaunutilaukset Transtechille ole tapahtuneet VR-Yhtymän omasta aloitteesta.

Se, onko kannattavampaa ylläpitää vanhaa vai tilata uutta, on jotakuinkin tapauskohtaista. Jos konstruktio on epäonnistunut, sarja menee romuksi nopeasti. Onnistuneella rakenteella on ansaittu pitkä ikä. Mutta sellaisenkin kohtaloksi saattaa koitua käyttövaatimusten muuttuminen.

Matkustusmukavuuden perään en huutele romutusperusteena. Sisustuksen uusiminen on helppoa, halpaa ja nopeata. Sama pätee ulkokuoreen. Vihreällä teippauksella VR-Yhtymä on nytkin luonut uuden imagonsa. Vai olisiko pitänyt vaatia, että teippauksen sijasta on ostettava uudet vaunut?

Ja toinen puoli on siinä, että kivat värit ja mukavat penkit eivät lohduta, jos junaa ei tule tai ole ollenkaan. Ulkonäköjutut ovat tärkeitä vasta sen jälkeen, kun palvelu toimii muuten.

Antero

----------


## GT8N

VR toki toteuttaa omaa linjaansa kalustohankinnoissa ja -poistoissa mutta miksi romutettavaksi päätetty (virasto-VR:ltä peritty ja veronmaksajien kustantama) kalusto romutetaan, eikä siirry kalustokalustoyhtiöön on mielenkiintoinen juttu. Yhtä mielenkiinoinen on myös se seikka, että kuntayhtymiltä ja yksityisiltä matkustajaliikenteen operaattoreilta on liikenneviraston rataverkolla liikennöinti kielletty lain nojalla.




> Hyvin useaan kohtaan kuitenkin tekisi mieli liittää perään "[_citation needed_]". Tuollaisenaan viesti on kovin mustavalkoinen.


 Tämän asian näen enemmän kuin mustavalkoisesti. Onhan kyse viimekädessä kanslaisille ja yrityksille tuotettavista ja tuottamatta jätettävistä raideliikennepalveluista. 

Ei tästä foorumista tarvitse ehkä kuitenkaan kirjoitusasultaan mitään wikipediaa tehdä, mutta edellisen viestini lähteiksi voin mainita mm. Svenska lok och motorvagnar med personvangnar (2009), Suomen juna- ja raitiovaunukuvasto (1996) Resiina -lehdet 1/2002 ja 2/2002 ja omat muisitiinpanot.     




> Kyllä muuallakin luovutaan vanhemmasta kalustosta. Esimerkiksi Tukholman lähijunaliikenteessä pitkän päivätyön tehneet X1-junat (jotka ovat Sm1:sen aikalaisia) poistettiin käytöstä viime vuonna ja viimeiset yksilöt odottavat romutusta.


On kuitenkin syytä muistaa, että X1:llä oli varsinkin alkuvuosina merkittäviä ongelmia. Esim. alunperin t-bana vaunujen kaltaisen ilmanoton vuoksi pöllyävä lumi kulkeutui suoraan ratamoottoreihin ja oli huomattava ongelma. Vaunusarja oli myös muuten ilmeisen epäluotettava, vaikka siihen tehtiin vuosien saatossa lukuisia muutostöitä. Sm 1 -junat ovat puolestaan olleet koko ikänsä huomattavasti parempi ja luotettavampi konstruktio, jota ruotsalaisetkin hämmästelivät jo 1970-luvulla.     




> Paikallaan lienee myös todeta, että Ruotsissa yhä käytössä olevat huomattavan iäkkäät vaunut (1940-50-luvuilta) ovat makuuvaunuja, lepovaunuja, ravintolavaunuja, matkatavaravaunuja ja erikoisvaunuja (suomalaisittain A-vaunuja). Saman ikäiset istumavaunut ovat sen sijaan historiaa. Jos tarkkoja ollaan, meillä Suomessa politiikka on olennaisesti aivan sama siinä mielessä, että kakkosluokan istumavaunujen elinkaari on muita vaunuryhmiä lyhyempi. Siniset kakkosluokan vaunut katoavat vähitellen, mutta makuuvaunuilla on edessä vielä jonkinmoinen tulevaisuus sesonkijunissa, ex-sinisiä ravintolavaunuja käytetään IC-junissa. Sinisiä matkatavaravaunuja (Fots ja EFits) on maalattu vihreisiin väreihin. Salonkivaunujakaan ei ole kovin suuressa mittakaavassa vaihdettu uusiin viimeisten parinkymmenen vuoden aikana.


Tässäkin tilanne on kuitenkin hullunkurinen Ruotsiin nähden. Toki merkittävästi on poistettu juuri toisen luokan päivävaunuja (Eit, Eift, Eip), mutta samalla hukataan tai on jo hukattu muita vaunusarjoja huomattavasti. Nythän romutetaan juuri uusimpia 1980-luvun "erikoisvaunuja" eli CEmt, Rkt, EFit ja Fot -sarjoja. Kun Suomessa jäljelläolevat "erikoisvaunut" ovat käytännössä 1970-1980 -luvuilta, niin samalla logiikalla täällä pitäisi poistaa jo 1990-2000 -lukujen tavallisia päivävaunuja! Tähän pisteeseen ei kuitenkaan romutusinnossa ole vielä päästy.

Väitän, että jos kaikki hukattava kalusto menisi kalustoyhtiöön, löytyisi kilpailijoilla varmasti niille käyttöä ihan sellaisenaan tai saneerattuna. Nyt se on kuitenkin laitonta.  




> Osittain vanhan vaunukaluston poistovauhtiin Suomessa myös vaikuttaa se, että valtio on käytännössä pakottanut VR:n hankkimaan paljon uutta kalustoa Transtechia tukeakseen. Jos VR olisi itse saanut päättää hankinnoista, vanhoja vaunuja olisi käytetty jonkin verran pidempään.


Kun "uusi juna-aika" koitti ja sisämaan yöjunaliikenne loppui, hävitti VR pikavauhtia ensimmäisen rakennussarjan CEmt-makuuvaunut (24001-24040). Myöhemmin oli ministereillekin helppo perustella, että liikennettä ei voi enää aloittaa uudelleen, koska siihen tarvittavaa kalustoa ei ole. Tämä siis tapahtui aiemmin, kuin valtio määräsi VR:n hankkimaan Edm-vaunuja. Siten "sinisten vaunujen pelastaja" päätti, että se keskeyttää uudemman CEmt -sarjan (24041-24114) saneerauksen ja alkaa poistamaan uudemman sarjan vaunuja. Se siitä "halusta". 

Se, että yöjunat myydään loppuun usein jo päiviä ennen junan lähtöä (ja sesonkeina vielä aiemmin) kertoo siitä, että tarjota ei kohtaa kysyntää. Tässä valossa makuuvaunujen romuttaminen on vielä kyseenalaisempaa. Uuden kaluston hankkiminen ei ole mikään automaattinen syy hukata vanhempaa kalustoa, vaan loisi nimenomaan mahdollisuuden vastata kysyntään sekä palauttaa liikenteen entinen laajuus. Tosin kun halua ei ole niin "ylimääräinen" kalusto hävitetään.

----------


## petteri

> On kuitenkin syytä muistaa, että X1:llä oli varsinkin alkuvuosina merkittäviä ongelmia. Esim. alunperin t-bana vaunujen kaltaisen ilmanoton vuoksi pöllyävä lumi kulkeutui suoraan ratamoottoreihin ja oli huomattava ongelma. Vaunusarja oli myös muuten ilmeisen epäluotettava, vaikka siihen tehtiin vuosien saatossa lukuisia muutostöitä. Sm 1 -junat ovat puolestaan olleet koko ikänsä huomattavasti parempi ja luotettavampi konstruktio, jota ruotsalaisetkin hämmästelivät jo 1970-luvulla.


Sm1:ä ja Sm2:ä pysähtelee radoille talvella aika säännöllisesti sähkövikojen vuoksi. Eli nuo ovat myös aika epäluotettavaa talvikalustoa ja ne on kyllä syytä korvata uudella kalustolla.

Muutenkin nuo vaikuttavat ihan romuilta nyt kun Sm5 on vertailukohtana. Korkea lattiakin noissa vanhoissa junissa on, mitä nopeammin Sm1 ja Sm2 junat poistetaan, sen parempi.



---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:44 ----------




> . Mitä taas tulee Transtechin elättämiseen, niin eiköhän ihan rehellisesti ottaen yhtä lukuunottamatta kaikki vaunutilaukset Transtechille ole tapahtuneet VR-Yhtymän omasta aloitteesta.


Käsittääkseni noita tilauksia, joissa valtio on ollut vaikuttamassa on enemmän. Ainakin kaikki makuuvaunutilaukset, yksi kaksikerrosvaunutilaus ja varsin mahdollisesti viimeisinkin ravintolavaunutilaus ovat olleet enemmän tai vähemmän valtion sanelemia.

----------


## SD202

> Saksassa puolestaan DB AG:n sähkömoottorijunasarjan, BR420, viimeisiä yksilöitä ollaan poistamassa ensi vuoden kuluessa. 
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DB-Baureihe_420


Tätä voi jo kutsua tuhlaukseksi, kun viimeiset junat (420431 - 420489) on otettu käyttöön niinkin myöhään kuin vuosina 1993-97...

----------


## kouvo

> Muutenkin nuo vaikuttavat ihan romuilta nyt kun Sm5 on vertailukohtana.


Sattuneesta syystä tätä vertailua ei toki voi tehdä muualla kuin pk-seudulla. Muualla härmässä tuskin oltaisiin yhtä ronkeleita korvaamaan alueiden nykyiset lähijunakalustot Sm1-2:silla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sm1:ä ja Sm2:ä pysähtelee radoille talvella aika säännöllisesti sähkövikojen vuoksi. Eli nuo ovat myös aika epäluotettavaa talvikalustoa ja ne on kyllä syytä korvata uudella kalustolla.


GT8N selosti jo varsin kuvaavasti, mitä kaluston ylläpito vaikuttaa kaluston kunnolle. Huollon laiminlyönti ja painevesisuihkutus alustan sähkölaitteisiin edistää myös hyvin sähkövikojen ilmenemistä.




> Käsittääkseni noita tilauksia, joissa valtio on ollut vaikuttamassa on enemmän. Ainakin kaikki makuuvaunutilaukset, yksi kaksikerrosvaunutilaus ja varsin mahdollisesti viimeisinkin ravintolavaunutilaus ovat olleet enemmän tai vähemmän valtion sanelemia.


Citation needed!  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## petteri

> GT8N selosti jo varsin kuvaavasti, mitä kaluston ylläpito vaikuttaa kaluston kunnolle. Huollon laiminlyönti ja painevesisuihkutus alustan sähkölaitteisiin edistää myös hyvin sähkövikojen ilmenemistä.


Kyllä nykyaikainen tekniikka on muutenkin paljon luotettavampaa kuin vanha. Miksi ylläpitää vanhoja temppuilevia junia, jotka vaativat enemmän huoltoakin. Uusia parempia junia saa kun tilaa. Kunnollinen kalusto on yksi osa joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta ja korkealattiakalusto kuuluu minusta lähiliikenteessäkin menneisyyteen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllä nykyaikainen tekniikka on muutenkin paljon luotettavampaa kuin vanha. Miksi ylläpitää vanhoja temppuilevia junia, jotka vaativat enemmän huoltoakin. Uusia parempia junia saa kun tilaa. Kunnollinen kalusto on yksi osa joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta ja korkealattiakalusto kuuluu minusta lähiliikenteessäkin menneisyyteen.


Mielipiteesi on omasi, ja saat sen pitää, mutta muistettakoon nyt kuitenkin että Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella korkealattiainenkin lähiliikenne olisi parempi kuin ei lähiliikennettä ollenkaan. Ihan varmasti.

Ehkä vielä painavampi argumentti romutuksia vastaan on se, että se tuhoaa omistaja-arvoa. Lähtökohtaisesti kalusto jota ei tarvita, kannattaa myydä tai ainakin tarjota myyntiin. Jos siitä saatava myyntihinta on sentinkään korkeampi kuin romutuksesta saatava hinta (joka perustuu metallien ja vastaavien aineiden kierrätyksestä saatuun hyötyyn, vähennettynä kierrätyksen kustannuksilla ja kierrättäjän katteella), ei ole ole taloudellisesti tarkasteltuna järkevää romuttaa kalustoa. Osakeyhtiölain (21.7.2006/624) 1. luvun 8 §:n mukaan "yhtiön johdon on huolellisesti toimien edistettävä yhtiön etua". Yhtiön etua ei edistä omistaja-arvon tuhoaminen, joten on syytä ainakin kysyä onko romutuspäätöksiä tehtäessä VR:n johto rikkonut tuota osakeyhtiölain asettamaa velvoitetta.

Tietenkin puhtaan taloudellisen tarkastelun rinnalla täytyy tarkastella myös strategisia näkökohtia. Strategisesti on järjetöntä romuttaa kalustoa pika-aikataululla, koska sen varastoiminen varakalustoksi vähintään joksikin aikaa ei maksa paljon mutta varakalustoa voidaan tarvita satunnaisesti. Vastakkainen näkökulma on, että romutuksilla yritetään strategisesti ehkäistä kaluston päätyminen kilpailevan operaattorin käyttöön. Yhtiön kannalta tämä voi olla rationaalinen päätös, joka maksimoisi strategisesti ajateltuna omistaja-arvoa. Samaan aikaan on kuitenkin muistettava, että VR:n ainoa osakas on valtio, ja tällaisessa päätöksessä on taustalla ajatus, että valtio kenties käyttää tulevaisuudessa omistajavaltaansa yhtiöön käskemällä sen luovuttamaan kalustoa suoraan tai välillisesti kilpailijan käyttöön. VR siis suojautuu strategisesti oman omistajansa tulevia päätöksiä vastaan maksimoidakseen tulevaa omistaja-arvoaan!

Juridisesti yhtiö on toki erillinen omistajasta, mutta sopii kysyä miten tällainen omavaltaisuus palvelee omistajan tarkoitusperiä. Koska omistaja voi käyttää omistajanvaltaansa haluamallaan tavalla, vaikkapa sitten irrottaakseen yhtiöstä omaisuuseriä myymällä niitä, se että toimiva johto suojautuu tällaisten omistajan toimien varalta ja tuhoaa kyseiset omaisuuserät oma-aloitteisesti, ei nähdäkseni ole omiaan kasvattamaan omistaja-arvoa, koska onhan oletettava rationaalisesti myös että omistaja tietää millä tavoin haluaa omistaja-arvoa kasvattaa eikä ole toimivan johdon asia kävellä omistajan tahdon ohi, vaikka se johtaisikin jossakin tilanteessa suurempaan laskennalliseen omistaja-arvoon. Nähdäkseni tässäkin tapauksessa on syytä kysyä miten mainittua osakeyhtiölain 1. luvun 8 §:ää on noudatettu.

----------


## petteri

Ainakin tämä hallitus on tehnyt linjauksen, ettei rautateiden henkilöliikennettä vapauteta. Tuskin VR:ää voi siitä syyttää. Muutenkaan vanhan kaluston jättäminen ratapihoille ruostumaan ajatuksella jos sitä vaikka joskus tarvittaisiin ei ole minusta tätä päivää. Käyttämättä ja kylmillään kalusto tuhoutuu niin nopeasti, että se kannattaa ennemmin romuttaa heti.

Mitä mahdolliseen kilpailun vapauttamiseen tulee, se olisi kyllä hyvä idea. Se olisi paras järjestää niin, että kaluston omistusta ja operointia erotettaisiin nykyistä enemmän toisistaan. Eli ainakin osa kalustosta olisi kalustoyhtiön omistuksessa. Suomen raideleveys ja sähköistys tekee suuresta osasta kalustoa vain Suomeen sopivan.

----------


## Jykke

> Kyllä nykyaikainen tekniikka on muutenkin paljon luotettavampaa kuin vanha.


Pendot luotettavampia kuin sinivaunut? Ikarukset luotettavempia kuin vanhat Wiimalaiset? Variot luotettavempia kuin NR:t? Uusi henkilöauto luotettavempi, kuin kaksikymmentä vuotta vanhempi. 

Uusin ei aina takaa, että se olisi toimivinkin. 




> Kunnollinen kalusto on yksi osa joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta ja korkealattiakalusto kuuluu minusta lähiliikenteessäkin menneisyyteen.


Nykypäivän normien mukaan matalalattia on ehdoton kyllä, mutta edelleenkin korkealattiasia on ja kannattaakin pitää ajossa. Korkealattiaiset vuorot voi merkitä aikatauluihin selkeästi. Muistaakseni myös tällä foorumilla on ehdotettu Sm1/2 sarjoihin matalan välipalan asentamista NR:ien tyyliin. Ei varmasti teknisesti helppoa ja halpaa, mutta toisi näillekin junille lisävuosia ja tarjoaisi saman palvelun, kuin uudemmat matalalattiaiset.




> Ainakin tämä hallitus on tehnyt linjauksen, ettei rautateiden henkilöliikennettä vapauteta.


Vuonna 2019 myös henkilöliikenne vapautuu. 




> Muutenkaan vanhan kaluston jättäminen ratapihoille ruostumaan ajatuksella jos sitä vaikka joskus tarvittaisiin ei ole minusta tätä päivää. Käyttämättä ja kylmillään kalusto tuhoutuu niin nopeasti, että se kannattaa ennemmin romuttaa heti.


Jos VR:llä ei ole käyttöä, niin muilla voi olla. Esim. Proxion on maininnut olevansa kiinnostunut VR:n kaluston ostamisesta tai vuokraamisesta. Tosin ensi vuonna alkavassa liikenteessä tuskin mitään VR:n vanhaa varmastikaan nähdään. 




> Suomen raideleveys ja sähköistys tekee suuresta osasta kalustoa vain Suomeen sopivan.


Tästä syystä VR:llä olisi oiva tilaisuus myydä valmiiksi sopivaa kalustoa muille operaattoreille.

Suomi ei ole yksin raideleveytensä kanssa. Mitä olen kuullut ja lukenut niin varsinkin Balttian maissa oltaisiin jopa varsin kiinnostuneita VR:n vanhasta kalustosta.

----------


## petteri

> Vuonna 2019 myös henkilöliikenne vapautuu.


Tuosta ei käsittääkseni ole olemassa yksiselitteistä päätöstä. Ja onhan tuohon aikaa. Vaikka vanha kalusto laitettaisiin johonkin sivuraiteelle odottamaan mahdollista liikenteen vapautuspäätöstä, se kyllä tuohon mennessä olisi jo aika surkeassa kunnossa. Suomen ilmastossa kaikki mitä ei käytetä homehtuu ja hapettuu ulkoa aika nopeasti. Ja onhan nyt hyljättävä kalusto muutenkin jo aika vanhaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuosta ei käsittääkseni ole olemassa yksiselitteistä päätöstä.


Niin, ei suuntaan eikä toiseen. Jos eduskunta päättää huomenna, VR-Yhtymän yksinoikeus loppuu saman tien. Ja toisaalta, yksinoikeus ei ole voimassa kaikkialla. Joten VR-Yhtymällä on jo tänään reaalinen hyvä syy haitata kaikkien muiden halukkaiden pääsyä liikenteeseen. Otan nyt ihan vain esimerkkinä, että TurkuUusikaupunki tai TurkuNaantali -väleille on vapaus aloittaa henkilöliikenne heti. Ja kynnys olisi erittäin matala, jos VR-Yhtymä pakkoromutuksen sijaan myisi veturin ja pari vaunua samaan hintaan uudelle liikennöitsijälle.

Ja edelleen, on osaltaan myös sanamuotojen tulkintakysymys, miten voimassa olevaa yksinoikeussopimusta tulkitaan.

Sopimus päättyy 2012, ja on VR-Yhtymän omistajan ja LVM:n välinen asia, mitä sitten tapahtuu. Peimmältään siihen ei edes tarvita eduskunnan kantaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Liikenneministeri Merja Kyllönen ilmoitti ainakin aika lailla ensi töikseen melkein vuosi sitten, ettei kannata rautatieliikenteen kilpailutusta. Eli vaikuttaa, ettei tällä vaalikaudella olla puuttumassa VR:n henkilöliikenteen yksinoikeuksiin.

----------


## jodo

> Liikenneministeri Merja Kyllönen ilmoitti ainakin aika lailla ensi töikseen melkein vuosi sitten, ettei kannata rautatieliikenteen kilpailutusta. Eli vaikuttaa, ettei tällä vaalikaudella olla puuttumassa VR:n henkilöliikenteen yksinoikeuksiin.


Vasemmistoliittolaisen ministerin suusta kuultuna tuota ei tarvitse ihmetelläkkään, mutta vapaa kilpailu ja kilpailutus ovat edelleen täysin eri asia.   Jos joku yksityinen aloittaisi markkinaehtoisen liikenteen joka saisi VR:n laskemaan lipunhintoja, olisi se hyvä asia.

Ja ministerin henkilökohtainen mielipide ei suorasti vaikuta siihen, minkälaisia päätöksiä tehdään. Kyllösen voisi luulla ainakin puoluekantansa perusteella kannattavan sitä, että VR:n lipunhintoja laskettaisiin.

----------


## kouvo

> Liikenneministeri Merja Kyllönen ilmoitti ainakin aika lailla ensi töikseen melkein vuosi sitten, ettei kannata rautatieliikenteen kilpailutusta.


Yllättävä lausunto täysin substanssialueensa ulkopuolelle nostetulta vasemmistoliiton yllätysministeriltä, kukapa olisi uskonut?

----------


## ultrix

> Tuosta ei käsittääkseni ole olemassa yksiselitteistä päätöstä.


Myöskään yksinoikeuden jatkamisesta ei ole tehty päätöstä. Se itse asiassa tehdään erikseen  jos sitä ei tehdä, ei yksinoikeuskaan jatku.

----------


## aki

> Jos joku yksityinen aloittaisi markkinaehtoisen liikenteen joka saisi VR:n laskemaan lipunhintoja, olisi se hyvä asia.


Johan VR on laskenut lippujen hintoja kun tämä uusi joustava hinnoittelu otettiin käyttöön, itse ostin ennakkolipun 2kk ennen matkustuspäivää ja sain sen n.20 halvemmalla kuin jos olisin ostanut sen vasta matkustuspäivänä. Lisäksi VR:llä on paljon erilaisia tarjouskampanjoita joista lipun voi saada todella edullisesti määrätyille yhteysväleille, vaikka tarjouksia onkin nyt paljon juuri 150v juhlavuoden kunniaksi, niin olisi toivottavaa että kampanjat jatkuisivat tämänkin jälkeen.

----------


## JE

> Romuttamisesta ja saneerauksesta olen kinannut aikaisemminkin, mutta sanon nyt tämänkin keskustelun perusteella, että ei muutamia esimerkkejä esitellen voi sanoa, että jompi kumpi on parempi. Tlajusen tapaan _citation needed_ koskee myös romuttamista puolustavia esimerkkejä. Ja toisaalta, NGT8:n mainitsema esimerkki Dv12-sarjasta on itse asiassa esimerkki siitä, miten saneeraus on ollut kannattavaa, kun niin on vain haluttu. Mitä taas tulee Transtechin elättämiseen, niin eiköhän ihan rehellisesti ottaen yhtä lukuunottamatta kaikki vaunutilaukset Transtechille ole tapahtuneet VR-Yhtymän omasta aloitteesta.
> 
> Se, onko kannattavampaa ylläpitää vanhaa vai tilata uutta, on jotakuinkin tapauskohtaista. Jos konstruktio on epäonnistunut, sarja menee romuksi nopeasti. Onnistuneella rakenteella on ansaittu pitkä ikä. Mutta sellaisenkin kohtaloksi saattaa koitua käyttövaatimusten muuttuminen.


Tämä on tietysti totta. Koska sinisiä vaunuja jonkin verran on ajossa sieltä 1970-luvun puolivälistäkin ja pari sarjaa (Rbkt-ravintolat ja vanhimmat aggregaattivaunut) varhaisempaakin perua, voidaan toki ihan perustellusti sanoa ettei konstruktio ole epäonnistunut.

Sen enempää tietämättä väittäisin, että niin Suomessa kuin Ruotsissa kalustohankintoja on pitkälti säädellyt toisaalta tarve, toisaalta tiettyihin juniin kaivattu palvelutaso. Ruotsissa 1990-luvulla ja Suomessa nyt vuosituhannen vaihteen jälkeen on haluttu uusia makuuvaunuja, jotta tärkeimmät yöjunayhteydet saadaan erinäisten modernien mukavuuksien piiriin. Koska yöjunaliikennettä ei kummassakaan maassa lisätty, se johti siihen, että osa vanhasta kalustosta poistettiin. Se, että vanha kalusto oli Ruotsin tapauksessa selvästi vielä vanhempaa kuin Suomen tapauksessa, johtuu lähinnä teräsvaunujen myöhäisestä rantautumisesta Suomeen. Tähän asetelmaan yritin edellä viitata: uutta kalustoa on hankittu niin Suomessa kuin Ruotsissa kuin monessa muussakin maassa tilanteessa, jossa vanhalla olisi vielä käyttöikää edessään, mutta palvelutasoa on haluttu (ainakin yhtiö on halunnut) nostaa niin voimallisesti, ettei saneeraus ole ollut perustelluin ratkaisu.

Tämän viestiketjun aieena on "Matkustajaliikenteen vapautuminen". Jos tätä teemaa siihen haluaa liittää, tilanne jossa VR jättäisi kalustoa romuttamatta vain siksi, jotta sen tulevilla kilpailijoilla olisi millä aloittaa, on epärealistinen. Täysin riippumatta siitä, minkä ikäisinä VR vaunujaan poistaa, on minusta selvä ettei niiden jättäminen seisomaan tulevan kilpailijan toivossa ole mielekästä. Paitsi ettei se tietenkään ole sitä VR:n kannalta, en ole aivan vakuuttunut siitäkään, että se olisi sitä edes tällaisten potentiaalisten kilpailijoiden kannalta.

Suomessa kalustoon liittyvät haasteet ovat pitkälti raideleveydessä, joka hankaloittaa radikaalisti käytetyn vetokaluston hankkimista Suomeen ulkomailta, olkoonkin että telien muuttaminen usein kenties onkin mahdollisuuksien rajoissa ja varsinkin uudemman kaluston tapauksessa kokonaan uusien telien hankintakin voisi olla mahdollista. Vaunukaluston tapauksessa ongelma on kuitenkin selvästi pienempi. Telimallit ovat melko standardoituja, ja väittäisin että suurelle osalle 1435 mm henkilövaunuja olisi hankittavissa suomalaiset telit melko kohtuullisin kustannuksin. Suomen rautateiden aukean tilan ulottuma puhuu kalustohankintojen toimivuuden puolesta. Suuri osa 1435 mm kalustosta sopisi telienvaihdon ja vähäisen varustelun jälkeen Suomeen, vaikka suurin osa nykyisestä suomalaiskalustosta olisikin 1435 mm verkolle ylimitoitettua. Käytettyjen henkilövaunujen hankinta rajan yli ei ole mitenkään tavatonta. Esimerkiksi suuri osa Uuden-Seelannin rautateiden KiwiRailin henkilövaunuista on ostettu käytettyinä Britanniasta, vain telit on muutettu normaalilta 1067 mm raideleveydelle. Jos Uuden-Seelannin tapauksessa raideleveydenvaihdosta ja pitkästä kuljetusmatkasta huolimatta tuollainen on toiminut, miksi ihmeessä se ei onnistuisi Suomessa kunnianhimoiselta toimintaansa aloittavalta rautatieyrittäjältä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomessa kalustoon liittyvät haasteet ovat pitkälti raideleveydessä, joka hankaloittaa radikaalisti käytetyn vetokaluston hankkimista Suomeen ulkomailta, olkoonkin että telien muuttaminen usein kenties onkin mahdollisuuksien rajoissa ja varsinkin uudemman kaluston tapauksessa kokonaan uusien telien hankintakin voisi olla mahdollista.


Itse näen em lisäksi kompastuskiven olevan se että jos Suomessa aloittaisi jokin uusi henkilöliikenneoperaattori esim alueellisen kilpailutuksen pohjalta kuten Ruotsissa on ollut mahdollista jo n 15 vuoden ajan, niin alueellista liikennettä harjoittavat yhtiöt tuskin haluaisivat ajaa raskailla junilla eli veturieilla + kaukojunavaunustoilla, vaikka sellaisia olisi saatavilla halvalla esim Venäjältä tai Baltiasta, ja vaunuja myös lännestä, vaan kevyillä moottorivaunuilla. Suomen muusta Euroopasta poikkeava raideleveys haittaa nimenomaan moottorivaunukaluston hankkimista käytettynä ulkomailta. Niin diesel kuin sähkö. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Toisaalta jos balttilaista laatua halutaan, Liettuassa toki investoidaan uuteen sähkömoottorijunakalustoon siinä määrin, että vanhoja ER9-junia varmaan olisi saatavissa Suomeen jos halukas ostaja olisi. Raideleveys ja sähköjärjestelmähän ovat samat. Mutta toki ostomahdollisuudet moottorijunille ovat paljon rajallisemmat kuin henkilövaunuille.

----------


## kouvo

> Tämän viestiketjun aieena on "Matkustajaliikenteen vapautuminen". Jos tätä teemaa siihen haluaa liittää, tilanne jossa VR jättäisi kalustoa romuttamatta vain siksi, jotta sen tulevilla kilpailijoilla olisi millä aloittaa, on epärealistinen. Täysin riippumatta siitä, minkä ikäisinä VR vaunujaan poistaa, on minusta selvä ettei niiden jättäminen seisomaan tulevan kilpailijan toivossa ole mielekästä.


Totta. Tilanne on vähintäänkin absurdi. VR:n operatiivisen johdon näkökulmasta on luonnollista että käyttökelpoinen kalusto mieluummin paalataan kuin otetaan riski, että se ajautuu kilpailijoiden käyttöön. Jos nyt kuitenkin uskaltaisi olettaa että matkustajaliikenne tulee joka tapauksessa vapautumaan lähitulevaisuudessa, niin omistajan (=meidän) kannalta kansallisomaisuuden jauhaminen tonnikalapurkeiksi ei ole kovinkaan toivottava ratkaisu. Yhteiskuntataloudellisesti lienee edullista että siinä vaiheessa kun monopolihiekkalaatikolle lasketaan muitakin toimijoita kalustoa tähän tarkoitukseen olisi myös olemassa. On aivan selvä asia, että Suomen raideleveys on ongelma, jolla on kustannuksia nostava vaikutus uusien operaattoreiden tullessa kentälle. Valtion omistama kalustoyhtiö olisi syytä pykätä kokoon mahdollisimman nopeasti.

----------


## GT8N

> Ainakin tämä hallitus on tehnyt linjauksen, ettei rautateiden henkilöliikennettä vapauteta. Tuskin VR:ää voi siitä syyttää. Muutenkaan vanhan kaluston jättäminen ratapihoille ruostumaan ajatuksella jos sitä vaikka joskus tarvittaisiin ei ole minusta tätä päivää. Käyttämättä ja kylmillään kalusto tuhoutuu niin nopeasti, että se kannattaa ennemmin romuttaa heti.
> 
> Mitä mahdolliseen kilpailun vapauttamiseen tulee, se olisi kyllä hyvä idea. Se olisi paras järjestää niin, että kaluston omistusta ja operointia erotettaisiin nykyistä enemmän toisistaan. Eli ainakin osa kalustosta olisi kalustoyhtiön omistuksessa. Suomen raideleveys ja sähköistys tekee suuresta osasta kalustoa vain Suomeen sopivan.


Sitä voi tietenkin miettiä, mistä nykyhallituksen kanta kilpailun avaamiselle johtuu. Mielenkiintoista on myös se, että kilpailua pohdittaessa asiaa kysytään tietenkin valton omistamalta "asiantuntija"monopolilta. Yllättäen VR on tuskin vaatinut kilpailun välitöntä vapauttamista.

VR:n poistaman kaluston säästäminen kalustoyhtiöön odottelemaan vuosiksi vain sitä, että kilpailu aukeaa jokus, ei ole kovin realistinen. Kalustoyhtiön idea kun on se, että se tarjoaa kalustoa muille operaattoreille.

Siksi kalustoyhtiön perustaminen ja yksinoikeuden lopettaminen on nimenomaan kytkettävä yhteen ja toteutettava mahdollisimman pian, ennenkuin  kaikki siniset ja Sm1:set on paalattu. Niiden jälkeen kun ei kalustoa ole näillä näkymin juurikaan VR:ltä ole poistumassa. 




> Totta. Tilanne on vähintäänkin absurdi. VR:n operatiivisen johdon näkökulmasta on luonnollista että käyttökelpoinen kalusto mieluummin paalataan kuin otetaan riski, että se ajautuu kilpailijoiden käyttöön. Jos nyt kuitenkin uskaltaisi olettaa että matkustajaliikenne tulee joka tapauksessa vapautumaan lähitulevaisuudessa, niin omistajan (=meidän) kannalta kansallisomaisuuden jauhaminen tonnikalapurkeiksi ei ole kovinkaan toivottava ratkaisu. Yhteiskuntataloudellisesti lienee edullista että siinä vaiheessa kun monopolihiekkalaatikolle lasketaan muitakin toimijoita kalustoa tähän tarkoitukseen olisi myös olemassa. On aivan selvä asia, että Suomen raideleveys on ongelma, jolla on kustannuksia nostava vaikutus uusien operaattoreiden tullessa kentälle. Valtion omistama kalustoyhtiö olisi syytä pykätä kokoon mahdollisimman nopeasti.


Aivan!

----------


## tlajunen

> Siksi kalustoyhtiön perustaminen ja yksinoikeuden lopettaminen on nimenomaan kytkettävä yhteen ja toteutettava mahdollisimman pian, ennenkuin  kaikki siniset ja Sm1:set on paalattu. Niiden jälkeen kun ei kalustoa ole näillä näkymin juurikaan VR:ltä ole poistumassa.


Sr1 ja Dv12 ainakin on paalausuhan alla. Dv12-vetureita on jo hylättykin ja osa paalattukin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> VR:n poistaman kaluston säästäminen kalustoyhtiöön odottelemaan vuosiksi vain sitä, että kilpailu aukeaa jokus, ei ole kovin realistinen. Kalustoyhtiön idea kun on se, että se tarjoaa kalustoa muille operaattoreille.
> 
> Siksi kalustoyhtiön perustaminen ja yksinoikeuden lopettaminen on nimenomaan kytkettävä yhteen ja toteutettava mahdollisimman pian, ennenkuin  kaikki siniset ja Sm1:set on paalattu. Niiden jälkeen kun ei kalustoa ole näillä näkymin juurikaan VR:ltä ole poistumassa.


Onneksi tilanne ei ole ihan näin epätoivoinen. Jos VR onnettomasti menee romuttamaan kaiken uusiokäyttöön mahdollisesti kelpaavan kaluston, valtiolla on vielä ässä hihassaan. Sehän voi hyvin irrottaa *kaiken* kaluston VR:stä erilliseen kalustoyhtiöön. Sieltä sitä voisivat vuokrata tarpeen mukaan käyttöön niin VR kuin mahdolliset kilpailijat. Tämä menettely olisi tarpeen tasapuolisen kilpailutilanteen luomiseksi raiteille, koska muuten VR:llä on ansioton etulyöntiasema entisen monopolin peruja, mitä vain pahentaa se että soveliasta käytettyä kalustoa ei kilpaileva operaattori voi helposti tuoda edes ulkomailta. Tässä järjestelyssä olisi vielä sekin etu, että se keventäisi VR:n tarpeettoman raskaaksi käynyttä tasetta. Junaoperaattori, joka vuokraa kalustonsa eikä omista sitä, ei tarvitse vahvaa tasetta sillä perusteella, että kaluston uusimiseen pitää varautua. Valtio voisi siis helposti vapauttaa pääomaa VR:n taseesta. Ja kalustoyhtiöön varmaan löytyisi rahoittajaksi joku kansainvälinen rahoituslaitos, jolloin siihenkään ei tarvitsisi sitoa valtion varoja. Oikeudenmukaistakin olisi että kaluston pääomakustannus kohdistettaisiin liikenteelle suoraan käytön suhteessa, mikä tässä vuokrakalustoskenaariossa tapahtuisi itsestään.

Jos VR olisi kaukaa viisas, se säästäisi vanhaa kalustoa luovutettavaksi kalustoyhtiöön, jottei sen mahdollisesti tarvitse luopua koko kalustostaan. Vink vink.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisaalta jos balttilaista laatua halutaan, Liettuassa toki investoidaan uuteen sähkömoottorijunakalustoon siinä määrin, että vanhoja ER9-junia varmaan olisi saatavissa Suomeen jos halukas ostaja olisi. Raideleveys ja sähköjärjestelmähän ovat samat. Mutta toki ostomahdollisuudet moottorijunille ovat paljon rajallisemmat kuin henkilövaunuille.


Niin, siitä vaan ostamaan vanhoja puupenkkijunia Baltiasta, että saadaan kilpailua aikaan  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos VR olisi kaukaa viisas, se säästäisi vanhaa kalustoa luovutettavaksi kalustoyhtiöön, jottei sen mahdollisesti tarvitse luopua koko kalustostaan. Vink vink.


Turun Sanomat on 30.3. kertonut VR-Yhtymän Ari Vanhasen suulla, että yhtymä ei pikaromutakaan sinisiä makuu- ja päivävaunuja, kuten on tähän asti ollut käytäntö.

Antero

----------


## JSL

> Lisäksi Sm 1 -junilla on tällähetkellä menossa täysin suunniteltu loppuunajo. ... maalaus välillä todella irvokkaassa kunnossa (lohkeamia ja naarmuja), jonka vuoksi ruostetta itkee monesta paikkaa. Eroa voi verrata hyvin Sm 2:iin. Ne kun ovat vielä normaalin ylläpidon piirissä.


Sm 2 on kevytmetallikorilla, ei siihen tartu raudan ruoste  :Smile:  
Asiaan: Kukaan täysijärkinen rautatietirehtööri tuskin haluaa kehnoja Dv 12 vetureita, joissa kone on susi jo syntyessään ja vaihdelaatikkkokin jo harvinaiseksi käynyttä mallia. 
Lisäksi veturi on aikas kesy. Kyllä bisnes pitää hinnoitella sen mukaan että on varaa ajaa uudella taikka hyvin huolletulla kalustolla.

----------


## Jykke

> Kukaan täysijärkinen rautatietirehtööri tuskin haluaa kehnoja Dv 12 vetureita, joissa kone on susi jo syntyessään ja vaihdelaatikkkokin jo harvinaiseksi käynyttä mallia.


Kyllähän Proxion väläytti, että voisi ostaa/vuokrata VR:n entistä kalustoa. Toki ei eritelty, että mitä kalustoa he haluaisivat, mutta kysyntää kuitenkin oli.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllä bisnes pitää hinnoitella sen mukaan että on varaa ajaa uudella taikka hyvin huolletulla kalustolla.


Mielenkiintoinen näkemys. Minä olin luullut, että pääasia on hinnoitella sen mukaan, että tulee voittoa. Harvard Business Review saattaa olla kiinnostunut julkaisemaan artikkelisi kunhan kokoat riittävän case studyn ja teorian tämän väitteesi ympärille.  :Wink:

----------


## JSL

http://www.eduskunta.fi/faktatmp/uta....shtml#VASTAUS 
Tossapa Kyllösen vastaus. (lue VR:n sanelema..) 
"Valtioneuvoston kanslian omistajaohjausosasto vastaa VR-Yhtymä Oy:n omistajaohjauksesta. Omistajaohjausosasto on pyrkinyt huolehtimaan siitä, että VR-Yhtymä Oy toteuttaa kilpailulle avaamisen kannalta välttämättömät muutokset. Omistajaohjausosasto on kuitenkin katsonut, että VR-Yhtymää ei pidä saattaa tilanteeseen, jossa se joutuisi kantamaan kilpailijoidensa kustannuksia. Kaikessa kilpailullisessa kaupallisessa toiminnassa yksi keskeinen kilpailutekijä ovat investoinnit, niiden tehokkuus ja investoinneissa onnistuminen. Jos raideliikenteen kilpailullisuutta halutaan edistää eri toimijoiden kannalta tasapuolisin ehdoin, markkinoille tulevien yritysten on vastattava itse investoinneistaan. VR vastaa omasta kalustostaan ja sen ylläpidosta, siksi valtioneuvoston kanslian omistajaohjausosasto ei ole katsonut tarkoituksenmukaiseksi asettaa VR-Yhtymä Oy:lle velvoitteita kunnostaa tai säilyttää kalustoaan kilpailijoiden mahdollisia tulevia tarpeita varten." 

Eli liikenneministeriksi PITÄÄ SAADA joku jolla on oikeasti halua saada asiat toimimaan. Tältä foorumilta voisin mainita muutaman  :Smile:  
Niin kauan kuin hallituspaikat jaetaan poliittisella pelillä muutosta ei tule.

Ed viestin Harvardista: eivät esim yksityiset hammaslääkärit Suomessa kerää kunnan hammashoitolan roskiksesta loppuunkäytettyjä poranteriä  :Smile:  
Itse olen joutunut privaattipuolelle ja hampaat on tallella. Kunnan puolella olisivat vaan käyttäneet hohtimia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ed viestin Harvardista: eivät esim yksityiset hammaslääkärit Suomessa kerää kunnan hammashoitolan roskiksesta loppuunkäytettyjä poranteriä  
> Itse olen joutunut privaattipuolelle ja hampaat on tallella. Kunnan puolella olisivat vaan käyttäneet hohtimia.


Vertaus hammaslääketieteeseen on mielenkiintoinen. Voisin kertoa omia kokemuksiani, mutta en viitsi ihan näin julkisesti.

Tosin junien ajaminen ei liene ihan verrannollista suun sorkkimisen kanssa. Ja se mihin takerruin oli väite, että kaluston laatu olisi ykköstavoite. Ei ole. Voitto on, silloin kun puhutaan normaalista osakeyhtiöstä. Hyvä kalusto voi olla tie voittoon tai jossakin mielessä välttämätön regulatorinen vaatimus, mutta ei bisneksen itsetarkoitus.

Itse asiasta: VR:n (ja omistajaohjauksen) kanta kalustokysymykseen voisi olla perusteltu oikeudenmukaisuusnäkökulmasta, jos VR Oy olisi itse hankkinut kalustonsa. Sitä se ei ole kuitenkaan tehnyt lukuunottamatta ihan tuoreinta kalustoa vaan valtava määrä vaunuja ja vetureita on tullut osakeyhtiön taseeseen valtion apporttina yhtiötä perustettaessa. Miksi VR:llä pitäisi olla oikeus romuttaa tällaista kalustoa sen sijaan että sitä tarjotaan kilpailijoiden käyttöön? Olettaen siis että tarkoituksena on oikeasti että kilpailua syntyy.

Ja tuo onkin se avainasia. Vastauksessa totta on ainoastaan se, että kalustoinvestoinnit ovat avainasia kilpailun toimivuuden kannalta. Mutta tosiasiallisesti on niin, että raskaat kalustoinvestoinnit muodostavat tehokkaan esteen markkinoille tulolle. Jos kilpailua halutaan, tuota estettä pyritään tasoittamaan: keinot siihen on olemassa. Jos taas kilpailua ei haluta, pidetään tuo este mahdollisimman korkeana. Järkevä tapa luoda kilpailulle edellytyksiä olisi siirtää kaikki VR:n kalusto erilliseen kalustoyhtiöön, josta kaikki operaattorit, VR mukaanlukien, voisivat sitä vuokrata markkinaehtoisesti. Näin voitaisiin myös keventää VR:n tasetta, koska eihän ole järkevää että veronmaksajien omistama palveluyritys kerää mahdollisimman suuret puskurit taseeseensa tulevia kalustoinvestointeja varten, jos kalustoa voisi yhtä hyvin vuokrata markkinaehtoisesti ja muuttaa näin pääomakuluja (CAPEX) käyttökuluiksi (OPEX). Valtion pääomaa ei tarvitsisi sitoa edes kalustoon, koska yksityinen pääomasijoittaja varmasti ottaisi sen vastatakseen normaalina liiketoimintana. Järjestelyn etu olisi siinä että kaluston käyttöä saataisiin tehostettua, kun sitä ei enää makaisi käyttämättömänä ratapihoilla samalla kun se voisi olla tienaamassa rahaa toiselle operaattorille. Joustavuus lisääntyisi kun kapasiteettitarpeen muutokset eivät vaatisi investointeja vaan näkyisivät suoraan käyttökuluissa.

Esimerkiksi Englannissa päädyttiin nimenomaan erottamaan kalusto erilleen operaattoreista siinä yhteydessä kun British Rail pilkottiin ja yksityistettiin.

Olisikin mielenkiintoista kuulla minkä VR:n omien liikkeenjohto-oppien mukaan junaoperaattorin ydinliiketoimintaa olisi kaluston omistaminen. Usein kalliit koneet ja laitteet on järkevä liisata. Ainoa kuviteltavissa oleva syy on nimenomaan defensiivinen strategia suhteessa tuleviin kilpailijoihin, missä tapauksessa VR:n strategia on suoraan ristiriidassa rautateiden kilpailupolitiikan kanssa. Mikä ei olisi tietenkään mikään yllätys.

Tämä vastaus vain vahvistaa näkemystäni siitä, että VR:n tase on ylipullistunut suhteessa siihen mitä tehokas, "lean-and-mean"-tyyppinen operaattori tarvitsisi. Siitä pitäisi päästää ilmat pellolle eli vapauttaa se kalusto-omaisuudestaan ja siihen liittyvästä investointitarpeesta, ja puolestaan sen edellyttämästä vahvasta taseesta.

----------


## petteri

> Järkevä tapa luoda kilpailulle edellytyksiä olisi siirtää kaikki VR:n kalusto erilliseen kalustoyhtiöön, josta kaikki operaattorit, VR mukaanlukien, voisivat sitä vuokrata markkinaehtoisesti. Näin voitaisiin myös keventää VR:n tasetta, koska eihän ole järkevää että veronmaksajien omistama palveluyritys kerää mahdollisimman suuret puskurit taseeseensa tulevia kalustoinvestointeja varten, jos kalustoa voisi yhtä hyvin vuokrata markkinaehtoisesti ja muuttaa näin pääomakuluja (CAPEX) käyttökuluiksi (OPEX). Valtion pääomaa ei tarvitsisi sitoa edes kalustoon, koska yksityinen pääomasijoittaja varmasti ottaisi sen vastatakseen normaalina liiketoimintana. Järjestelyn etu olisi siinä että kaluston käyttöä saataisiin tehostettua, kun sitä ei enää makaisi käyttämättömänä ratapihoilla samalla kun se voisi olla tienaamassa rahaa toiselle operaattorille. Joustavuus lisääntyisi kun kapasiteettitarpeen muutokset eivät vaatisi investointeja vaan näkyisivät suoraan käyttökuluissa.


Kaluston, jolle on hyvin vähän potentiaalisia käyttäjiä vuokraus ei kyllä markkinaehtoisesti oikein toimi, kun sijoittajat haluavat tuollaiselle kalustolle korkeat riskilisät. Suomen raideleveydelle ja sähköjärjestelmälle sopiville junille ei ole kysyntää Suomen ulkopuolella. Pääkaupunkiseudun junakalustoyhtiön tyyppinen ratkaisu voisi kyllä olla mahdollinen.





> Olisikin mielenkiintoista kuulla minkä VR:n omien liikkeenjohto-oppien mukaan junaoperaattorin ydinliiketoimintaa olisi kaluston omistaminen. Usein kalliit koneet ja laitteet on järkevä liisata. Ainoa kuviteltavissa oleva syy on nimenomaan defensiivinen strategia suhteessa tuleviin kilpailijoihin, missä tapauksessa VR:n strategia on suoraan ristiriidassa rautateiden kilpailupolitiikan kanssa. Mikä ei olisi tietenkään mikään yllätys.


Kyllä monessa muussakin liiketoiminnassa operaattori omistaa ainakin merkittävän osan kalustosta. Eivät bussitkaan taida leasingillä yleensä pyöriä. Toinen asia on sitten, miten voidaan tehdä kilpailijoiden tule helpommaksi markkinoille, ettei niiden tarvitse investoida valtavasti.

Hallituksestahan tällä hetkellä kilpailevien operaattoreiden tulo on eniten kiinni. Niin pitkään kun niitä ei sallita VR toki toimii nykykäytännön mukaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eivät bussitkaan taida leasingillä yleensä pyöriä.


Valtaosa pyörii. Kilpailutetussa liikenteessä lähes kaikki uusi kalusto on liisattua.

----------


## Assamies

Minä näen, että kilpailun pitää jo lopultakin avautua matkustajaliikenteelle tässä maassa. Valtiollinen laitos on hyvin kankea, joskus muutoksissaan jopa todella epäystävällinen kaikessa muutos-tohinoissaan. Tämän saanut itse kouriintuntuvasti kokea. Automaattien käyttö sekin ajoittain hyvin mutkikasta, kaikkine "koodi-pelleilyineen". Tässä tarkoitan sanoa, että käytettävyys luvattoman heikkoa, kaikkia kampanja-koodeja "ei varmaan itse pirukaan osaa".  :Mad:

----------


## ultrix

> Hallituksestahan tällä hetkellä kilpailevien operaattoreiden tulo on eniten kiinni. Niin pitkään kun niitä ei sallita VR toki toimii nykykäytännön mukaan.


Niitä sallitaan mm. reiteillä TurkuNaantali, TurkuUusikaupunki, KarjaaHyvinkää, JyväskyläÄänekoski, LahtiHeinola ja SeinäjokiKauhajokiNärpiö. Jos VR liisaisi tai myisi ylijäämäkalustoaan, näille rataosille voisi syntyä alueellista henkilöjunaliikennettä. Se ei todennäköisesti olisi itsekannattavaa ainakaan aluksi, mutta olisi alue- ja paikallispoliittisesti perusteltua.

VR:n palvelusopimus LVM:n kanssa on voimassa 31.12.2019 saakka. Jos uutta yksinoikeussopimusta ei solmita, liikenne avautuu automaattisesti kilpailulle koko rataverkolla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Automaattien käyttö sekin ajoittain hyvin mutkikasta, kaikkine "koodi-pelleilyineen". Tässä tarkoitan sanoa, että käytettävyys luvattoman heikkoa, kaikkia kampanja-koodeja "ei varmaan itse pirukaan osaa".


Tarkoitatko Veturi-alennuksia? Liityin taannoin ja olen sen jälkeen kulkenut junalla monta kertaa ilman että automaatilla lippua ostaessani olisi tullut mieleenkään että syöttäisin jonkun kanta-asiakaskoodin. Enhän edes muista omaani ulkoa (enkä opettele!) eikä VR ole suvainnut lähettää mitään korttia, jolla homma hoituisi asiakasystävällisesti. Veikkaan että Veturin suosio jää vähäiseksi harrastelutouhuksi kun systeemi on suunniteltu näin epäintuitiiviseksi. Kyseessä lienee myös ainoa ohjelma, jossa yritys pidättää itselleen oikeuden potkia asiakkaita ulos järjestelmästä jos käyttö jää "liian vähäiseksi" kahden vuoden tarkastelujaksolla. Käsittämätöntä ylimielisyyttä! Ihan kuin VR ei haluaisi rekisteröidä ihmisiä kanta-asiakkaikseen? Ainutlaatuinen asenne yritysmaailmassa.

----------


## sm3

> Tarkoitatko Veturi-alennuksia? Liityin taannoin ja olen sen jälkeen kulkenut junalla monta kertaa ilman että automaatilla lippua ostaessani olisi tullut mieleenkään että syöttäisin jonkun kanta-asiakaskoodin. Enhän edes muista omaani ulkoa (enkä opettele!) eikä VR ole suvainnut lähettää mitään korttia, jolla homma hoituisi asiakasystävällisesti. Veikkaan että Veturin suosio jää vähäiseksi harrastelutouhuksi kun systeemi on suunniteltu näin epäintuitiiviseksi. Kyseessä lienee myös ainoa ohjelma, jossa yritys pidättää itselleen oikeuden potkia asiakkaita ulos järjestelmästä jos käyttö jää "liian vähäiseksi" kahden vuoden tarkastelujaksolla. Käsittämätöntä ylimielisyyttä! Ihan kuin VR ei haluaisi rekisteröidä ihmisiä kanta-asiakkaikseen? Ainutlaatuinen asenne yritysmaailmassa.


Lipunmyynnissä ei myöskään kysellä tuota Veturi koodia. Se pitäisi omatoimisesti osata lausua heti lipunoston alussa ennen kuin sanoo muuta, koska lipunmyyjä ei sitä pysty syöttämänä järjestelmään kuin ainoastaan heti lipunoston alussa. Eli homma on tehty todella huonosti, ja vaikeaksi. Ainoa etu jonka asiakas Veturista saa on se että tarjoukset lähetetään viikon aikaisemmin kuin muille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> VR:n palvelusopimus LVM:n kanssa on voimassa 31.12.2019 saakka. Jos uutta yksinoikeussopimusta ei solmita, liikenne avautuu automaattisesti kilpailulle koko rataverkolla.


Tämä tiedetään VR-Yhtymässä, joka valmistautuu tähän hetkeen. Se ei valmistaudu kilpailuun vaan siihen, että silloinkaan ei ole kilpailua, eli tilanne on sama kuin on ollut tavaraliikenteessä jo viisi vuotta. On täysin johdonmukaista sekä vastustaa kaluston ja operoinnin erottamista erillisiin yhtiöihin että romuttaa kalustoa niin paljon kuin ehditään. Sillä periaatteella on estetty muiden tavaraliikenneyrittäjien toiminta, joten sama tomintamalli on täysin luonteva myös estämään uusien henkilöliikennetoimijoiden tulo markkinoille. Kuten on jo nähty näillä muutamilla vapailla rataosilla.

Sinänsä VR-Yhtymän ja LVM:n väliset sopimukset ovat puhtaita muodollisuuksia. Ne ovat yhtä sitovia kuin mikä hyvänsä sopimus, jonka tämänkin tekstin lukija tekee itsensä kanssa. Suomen hallitus tai eduskunta voivat milloin hyvänsä päättää ryhtyä edistämään rautatieliikennettä Suomessa ja ilmoittaa, että yksinoikeussopimus lakkaa välittömästi. Sopimuksella on merkitystä vain VR-Yhtymän johdolle ja muulle henkilökunnalle. Johto tietää, että heidän kykyjään, taitojaan ja tietojaan eivät normaalit liiketoiminnan olosuhteet tule asettamaan kyseenalaisiksi ainakaan vuoden 2019 loppua aikaisemmin. Henkilökunta puolestaan tietää, että heillä ei ole työmarkkinoita ainakaan seitesemään vuoteen. Eli jos työolot ja palkkaus eivät miellytä, on pakko vaihtaa alaa.

Ainoa asia, mikä tässä tilanteessa kummastuttaa, on eduskunnan ja hallituksen sinisilmäisyys ja auktoriteettiusko. Tässäkin Kyllösen vastauksessa näkyy jälleen kerran, että vastauksen perimmäinen lähde on VR-Yhtymä. Poliitikot siis eivät ohjaa omistamaansa yhtiötä, vaan yhtiö ohjaa omistamiaan poliitikkoja. Miksi? Onko esimerkiksi vasemmistoa edustavan ministerin poliittisen agendan mukaista tukea monopolikapitalismia eikä työväestöä, vanhuksia tai vähävaraisia, jotka haluaisivat matkustaa? Onko vihreitä edustavan omistajaohjausministerin poliittisen agendan mukaista tukea rautatieliikenteen supistamista ja vastustaa kierrätystä hyväksymällä rautatiekaluston tuhoaminen? Onko kokoomuslaisen pääministerin poliittisen agendan mukaista estää liiketoimintaa ja rajoittaa kilpailua ylläpitämällä ja vahvistamalla monopolia alalla, jolla kilpailuun ja liiketoimintamahdollisuuksien kasvuun on jopa paineita? Onko demareiden poliittisen agendan mukaista estää kuntia ja seutuja perustamasta ja ylläpitämästä junaliikennettä ja kehittämästä yhdykuntarakennetta oman junaliikenteensä varaan?

Antero

----------


## JSL

> Niitä sallitaan mm. reiteillä TurkuNaantali, TurkuUusikaupunki, KarjaaHyvinkää, JyväskyläÄänekoski, LahtiHeinola ja SeinäjokiKauhajokiNärpiö.


Mielenkiintoinen tilanne syntyisi, joss (if and only if) Pori-Haapamäki rata kunnostettaisiin täysin liikenneviraston ulkopuolisella rahalla, tällä välillä voitaisiin silloin riippuen radan haltijasta kieltää VR OY:ltä KAIKKI liikenne, myös tavarajunat. Matkustajapotentiaaliakin olisi Porin ja Parkanon välillä varmasti, mm Tykistöprikaatin lomakyydit. 

Ketjussa esille tuomani kysymykset kaluston hyvästä kunnosta tai uudesta kalustosta perustelen sillä, että ei vanhoilla romuilla, joilla on paljon pajapäiviä mitään tulosta tehdä. Mutta katsokaa Vikinglinjaa: lähes kaikki laivat hyvinkin yli rippikouluikäisiä, mutta melkeen velaton yhtiö, maksaa osinkoa ja parempaa palkkaa miehistöilleen kuin Tallink. Laivojen matkustajatilat kelpo kunnossa, palvelu hyvää ja ystävällistä. Eli se on aivan sama minkä ikäinen veturi on, kunhan se on ehjä ja tarkoituksen mukainen. 

Ruotsalaisilla muuten oli se luulo, että he pääsevät tänne ajamaan Torniojokilaakson malmeja Virosta tuoduilla Union Pacificin kaatopaikalta haetuilla vetureilla, joiden akselipainot ovat yli 30t reippaasti eikä kulunvalvonnasta tietoakaan. Nykyrata Kolariin taitaa sallia 22,5t normaaleilla junilla. Venäläisiä vaunuja on ajat sitten jo ajettu monessa paikkaa alennetulla nopeudella ja 25t painoilla.. taitaa verkkoselostuksessakin olla jokin maininta. 

Anteto toi taas hyvin esille koko VR OY:n ongelman ytimen: "Poliitikot siis eivät ohjaa omistamaansa yhtiötä, vaan yhtiö ohjaa omistamiaan poliitikkoja."

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta katsokaa Vikinglinjaa: lähes kaikki laivat hyvinkin yli rippikouluikäisiä, mutta melkeen velaton yhtiö, maksaa osinkoa ja parempaa palkkaa miehistöilleen kuin Tallink. Laivojen matkustajatilat kelpo kunnossa, palvelu hyvää ja ystävällistä. Eli se on aivan sama minkä ikäinen veturi on, kunhan se on ehjä ja tarkoituksen mukainen.


Yksi aspekti vanhassa kalustossa on sen inhimillistyminen ajan myötä. Ruosinlaivoilla edes muutaman kerran matkustaneille merkitsevät laivojen nimet Isabella, Amorella jne. jotain ja niihin voi liittyä tärkeitäkin muistoja, samoin olisi parhaimmillaan hyvin brändätyissä junissa, jotka liikennöidään systemaattisesti vuodesta ja vuosikymmenestä toiseen samalla, ikääntyvällä kalustolla. Santa Claus Express on äärimmäisen heikko brändi ja kaikki Savoniat ja Careliat sun muut erikoispikajunat lakkautettiin viimeistään ne korvanneiden IC-junien yhteydessä, mutta jos nyt yksityinen toimija ostaisi vaikkapa pari sinistä yöpikajunanrunkoa ja alkaisi niillä liikennöidä Helsingistä Haaparantaan, niihin olisi mahdollista syntyä tällainen tunneside. Varsinkin, jos kullakin rungolla olisi oma, mieleen jäävä nimensä.

----------


## 339-DF

> ... jos nyt yksityinen toimija ostaisi vaikkapa pari sinistä yöpikajunanrunkoa ja alkaisi niillä liikennöidä Helsingistä Haaparantaan, niihin olisi mahdollista syntyä tällainen tunneside. Varsinkin, jos kullakin rungolla olisi oma, mieleen jäävä nimensä.


Tuo ei edes vaatisi mitään monopolinpäättämistoimenpiteitä, sillä se olisi kansainvälinen juna. Organisaatio voisi olla vaikkapa sellainen, että Helsingin makuuvaunuosakeyhtiö ostaa kaluston ja kilpailuttaa liikenteen ruotsalaisilla operaattoreilla, joilla jo on luvat kunnossa. Liikennevirasto toki raivaisi tällaiselle kansainväliselle junalle käytännön mukaan parhaat slotitkin, VR ajaisi sitten silloin kun kansainväliseltä liikenteeltä tilaa jää  :Smile: 

Mutta mitenkäs JKV? Oliko niin, että kansainvälisessäkin junassa on oltava suomalainen JKV? Ja VR on kaiketi aikanaan hankkinut sellaisen laitteiston, jota ei ole enää missään myynnissä. Se on tietysti tehokas kilpailunestokeino.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta mitenkäs JKV? Oliko niin, että kansainvälisessäkin junassa on oltava suomalainen JKV? Ja VR on kaiketi aikanaan hankkinut sellaisen laitteiston, jota ei ole enää missään myynnissä. Se on tietysti tehokas kilpailunestokeino.


Näin on. Suomen rataverkolla kulkevassa junassa on oltava JKV-laitteisto. Tällä hetkellä tilanne linee niin, että varsinaisia junalaitteita ei enää valmisteta ja VR-Yhtymä kierrättää omiaan. Jos on aikomus käyttää uutta kalustoa, siihen on mahdollista asentaa adapteri, jolla uuden kulunvalvontalaitteen saa kommunikoimaan RHK:n ratalaitteiden kanssa.

JKV-vaatimuksesta on käytännössä tullut este museoliikenteelle. Museokaluston varustaminen JKV-laitteella maksaa käsitykseni mukaan luokkaa 150.000 , mikä on käytännössä mahdoton hinta. EU-laajuisesti JKV-laitteet ovat melkoinen taloudellinen rasite valtioidenväliselle liikenteelle, kun eri maissa on eri tekniikat. Kansainvälisen liikenteen kalustossa on oltava kaikkien läpikulkumaiden tekniikat, mistä muodostuu huomattava osa kalustoyksikön hintaa. Pyrkimyshän on yhtenäiseen järjestelmään, mutta siihen taitaa olla vielä pitkä matka.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

Liikenneviraston Verkkoselostuksessa vuodelle 2013 lukeekin seuraavaa:

_"Junaliikenteessä on käytettävä JKV-veturilaitetta tai ilman JKV-veturilaitetta liikennöintiin on oltava rautatielain (304/2011) 76 §:ssä tarkoitettu poikkeuslupa. Liikenteen turvallisuusvirasto voi myöntää poikkeusluvan, jos rautatiejärjestelmän turvallisuus ei vaarannu. JKV-veturilaitteen käyttöä koskevissa tapauksissa poikkeuslupavoidaan myöntää määräaikaisena, jos kyse on poikkeuksellisesta ja tilapäisestä liikennöintitarpeesta taikka jos JKV-veturilaitetta tai sen varaosia ei ole saatavana.Poikkeuslupaa ei myönnetä junayksikölle tai veturille, jota käytetään matkustajajunassa tai kaupallisessa tavaraliikenteessä, joka ei välittömästi liity radanpitoon. Kalustossa, jolla liikennöidään vain vaihtotyönä, ei tarvitse olla JKV-veturilaitetta. Museokalustolla voi liikennöidä osalla rataverkkoa ilman JKV-laitteita. Rataosuudet,joilla JKV-laite on pakollinen, luetellaan Liikenteen turvallisuusviraston museoliikennemääräyksessä (RVI/295/411/2008). Lisätietoja saa Liikenteen turvallisuusvirastosta."

_Tämä on kyllä hyvin härskiä touhua. Yhtäältä todetaan, että poikkeuslupa voidaan myöntää, jos turvallisuus ei vaarannu ja jos JKV-laitteita ei ole saatavana, mikä on hyvä asia, mutta samalla käytännössä estetään ilman JKV:tä liikennöinti käytännössä kaikessa junaliikenteessä museoliikennettä lukuunottamatta._
_

----------


## sm3

> Liikenneviraston Verkkoselostuksessa vuodelle 2013 lukeekin seuraavaa:
> 
> _"Junaliikenteessä on käytettävä JKV-veturilaitetta tai ilman JKV-veturilaitetta liikennöintiin on oltava rautatielain (304/2011) 76 §:ssä tarkoitettu poikkeuslupa. Liikenteen turvallisuusvirasto voi myöntää poikkeusluvan, jos rautatiejärjestelmän turvallisuus ei vaarannu. JKV-veturilaitteen käyttöä koskevissa tapauksissa poikkeuslupavoidaan myöntää määräaikaisena, jos kyse on poikkeuksellisesta ja tilapäisestä liikennöintitarpeesta taikka jos JKV-veturilaitetta tai sen varaosia ei ole saatavana.Poikkeuslupaa ei myönnetä junayksikölle tai veturille, jota käytetään matkustajajunassa tai kaupallisessa tavaraliikenteessä, joka ei välittömästi liity radanpitoon. Kalustossa, jolla liikennöidään vain vaihtotyönä, ei tarvitse olla JKV-veturilaitetta. Museokalustolla voi liikennöidä osalla rataverkkoa ilman JKV-laitteita. Rataosuudet,joilla JKV-laite on pakollinen, luetellaan Liikenteen turvallisuusviraston museoliikennemääräyksessä (RVI/295/411/2008). Lisätietoja saa Liikenteen turvallisuusvirastosta."
> 
> _Tämä on kyllä hyvin härskiä touhua. Yhtäältä todetaan, että poikkeuslupa voidaan myöntää, jos turvallisuus ei vaarannu ja jos JKV-laitteita ei ole saatavana, mikä on hyvä asia, mutta samalla käytännössä estetään ilman JKV:tä liikennöinti käytännössä kaikessa junaliikenteessä museoliikennettä lukuunottamatta._
> _


Entä tämä sitten?


> Jos on aikomus käyttää uutta kalustoa, siihen on mahdollista asentaa adapteri, jolla uuden kulunvalvontalaitteen saa kommunikoimaan RHK:n ratalaitteiden kanssa


Onko tuommoinen adapteri kallis tai epäkäytännöllinen?

----------


## ultrix

> Onko tuommoinen adapteri kallis tai epäkäytännöllinen?


Osaisiko joku kertoa, mistä niitä adaptereita saa ostaa?

----------


## JSL

http://www.junalauta.net/uutislinkit...o-vuonna-2014/ 
Toivotaan, että länsinaapuri saa aikaan rajat ylittävän liikenteen uudelleen ja on rahkeita taistella itsensä sitä ennen Suomessa raiteille VR:stä huolimatta.

----------


## Knightrider

TS Kolumni: Yksityistäminen ei sovi junaliikenteeseen

Joku vanhempi opettaja peruskouluajaltani sanoi HKL-monopolin loppuessa: "Kun kilpailu kiristyy, raha pitää aina tiristää jostakin. Bussien kunto takuulla huononee jatkuvasti eikä tämä mitään kustannuksia säästä." Ja eikös siinä niin käynytkin, ettei rahasäästöjä tullut, bussien kunnosta on oma ketjukin ja yhtiöt taistelevat oikeudessa. Ilman "markkinahäirikköä" liikenteestä saattaisi joutua maksamaan mitä tahansa. Mutta miten on junaliikenteen laita? Tuleeko kaikista Suomen junayhtiöistä halpisyhtiöitä romujunineen? Nyt kysyn, kun en tiedä: Voiko täällä Suomessa käydä lontoolaiskolumnistin kirjoittamalla tavalla, että kilpailutetaan yksinoikeus tietystä rataosuudesta ja lippujen hinnat vain kallistuvat?

Näen, että junissamme näyttäisi olevan tilaa. Huomaan, että monet matkustavat bussilla pitkiäkin matkoja, joita voisi tehdä mukavemmin, nopeammin ja ympäristöystävällisemmin junalla (toki jotkut pääsevät bussilla paremmin suoraan perille). Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että VR:llä voisi olla varaa kilpailla lipunhinnoissa nykyistä tiukemmin. Lisäksi maaseudulla yhteysliikenne juna-asemille voisi olla paremmantasoistakin, eikä ainakaan Orivedellä ole edes synkronoitu junien aikatauluun. Ajallaan junat kulkevat omasta kokemuksestani paremmin kuin bussit ja viime talvella VR luvatusti paransi toimintaansa ja junat kulkivat suht kaikki ajallaan (esim. omat laskelmani viime talvelta: 50% paikallisbusseista oli yli 3 min myöhässä, kun taas paikallisjunista vain 15%. Otanta oli ruuhka-aikaan tunnin verran toteutuneita ohitusaikoja busseille ja junille Pasilasta kevyessä lumipyryssä tammikuussa). Kuitenkin, parasta mitä voi kilpailutukselta toivoa, on että lupia haettaisiin henkilöliikenteen käytöstä poistuneille rataosuuksille ja että yksityiset yritykset rakentaisivat lisää rataosuuksia (onko tämä edes mahdollista?).

----------


## ultrix

> Joku vanhempi opettaja peruskouluajaltani sanoi HKL-monopolin loppuessa: "Kun kilpailu kiristyy, raha pitää aina tiristää jostakin. Bussien kunto takuulla huononee jatkuvasti eikä tämä mitään kustannuksia säästä." Ja eikös siinä niin käynytkin, ettei rahasäästöjä tullut, bussien kunnosta on oma ketjukin ja yhtiöt taistelevat oikeudessa.


Kiitos huonon sopimustekniikan näin on päässyt käymään. Vertaa Tampereeseen, jossa kilpailutettu liikenne on vähintään yhtä laadukasta ellei laadukkaampaa kuin TKL:n suorahankintaliikenne, ja selkeästi parempaa kuin HSL-alueella.




> Tuleeko kaikista Suomen junayhtiöistä halpisyhtiöitä romujunineen? Nyt kysyn, kun en tiedä: Voiko täällä Suomessa käydä lontoolaiskolumnistin kirjoittamalla tavalla, että kilpailutetaan yksinoikeus tietystä rataosuudesta ja lippujen hinnat vain kallistuvat?


Voi periaatteessa, jos kilpailutetaan yhtä löperöllä tarjouskilpailulla. Kun myönnetään yksinoikeuksia, tilaajan pitäisi aina määrittää tiukat ylärajat lippujen hinnoille ja asettaa myös kovempi palvelutasovelvoite, kuin mitä markkinaehtoisesti syntyisi. Mutta kolumni ei anna yhtään hyvää syytä sille, miksi esim. Tampereen ja Turun joukkoliikenneviranomaiset eivät voisi tilata lähijunaliikennettä Pirkanmaalle ja Varsinais-Suomeen ja tarvittaessa päättää kilpailuttaa operoinnin. Kalustoyhtiöitä perustetaan sen takia, että on olemassa joku taho, jolle kaluston pitkällä iällä on merkitystä. Jos operaattori turmelee kaluston huonolla huollolla, se joutuu korvaamaan sen kalustoyhtiölle. Kun taas operaattori, joka omistaa kaluston itse voi laiminlyödä huollon ja ostaa kertakäyttöbusseja tai romuttaa kalustoa, jolle olisi vielä huolehtivissa käsissä vuosikymmeniä käyttöä. 




> VR:llä voisi olla varaa kilpailla lipunhinnoissa nykyistä tiukemmin.


Niin, mutta kun vielä riittää ihmisiä, jotka maksavat mieluummin sen ns. täyden hinnan, niin mikäs siinä röhnöttäessä.  :Smile:  




> Lisäksi maaseudulla yhteysliikenne juna-asemille voisi olla paremmantasoistakin, eikä ainakaan Orivedellä ole edes synkronoitu junien aikatauluun.


Koko Vilhonkatu täytyisi varmaan vaihtaa, jotta muutos parempaan tulisi. Tosin tämä asia on ollut kiinni myös ns. sukuoikeusparoneista, jotka ovat tehneet VR:n kanssa yhteistyötä vain reviirijaon ja hintakartellin osalta (esim. kun VR lakkautti paikallisjunaliikenteen Orivedelle, niin Paunu sai ajaa linjoja 45 ja 95 yksinoikeudella).




> Kuitenkin, parasta mitä voi kilpailutukselta toivoa, on että lupia haettaisiin henkilöliikenteen käytöstä poistuneille rataosuuksille ja että yksityiset yritykset rakentaisivat lisää rataosuuksia (onko tämä edes mahdollista?).


Jälkimmäiseen kysymykseen voisin sanoa kohtuullisen varmaksi, että ei tule tapahtumaan. Liikennöinnin ja radanpidon ansaintalogiikat ovat sen verran erilaiset, radanpidossa investoinnin takaisinmaksun tavoiteaika on jopa 50100 vuotta, kun liikennöinnissä ei tarvitse isoja hankintoja tehdä, jos kaluston saa liisattuna. Ehkä jotain Nelostien tapaisia PPP-hankkeita voi syntyä, mutta nekin ovat viranomaisaloitteisia.

Henkilöliikennettä on kyllä lupa odottaa monellekin rataosalle, joilta se on lakkautettu. Heti, kun saadaan kalustoyhtiö, joka ostaa Dm7-hankinnan tavoin ison sarjan standardikalustoa, jota sitten vuokrataan liikennöitsijöille ympäri maan.

----------


## hmikko

> TS Kolumni: Yksityistäminen ei sovi junaliikenteeseen





> Britannian elintaso on sama kuin Suomenkin. Palkat ja hinnatkin ovat keskimäärin samaa tasoa. Kaupoissa on täällä vähän Suomea halvempaa, mutta asuminen on ainakin isoissa kaupungeissa kalliimpaa. Junien kalleuteen ei näyttäisi olevan mitään perustetta.


Onkohan Taloussanomien kolumnisti kuullut semmoisista asioista kuin kysyntä ja tarjonta? Lontoo-Glasgow -lipulla pääsee Lontoosta Glasgow'iin, Helsinki-Oulu -lipulla ei. Näiden kahden tuotteen välillä on aika oleellisia eroja, vaikka kuljetun radan pituus ja junan tyyppi olisivatkin samankaltaisia.

----------


## sane

Miten vapautuminen on Ruotsissa hoidettu? Ymmärtääkseni siellä on kuitenkin kilpailu laskenut keskimääräisiä hintoja, ja nostanut raideliikenteen osuutta matkasuoritteesta lähes ainoana maana Euroopassa? Entä Italia, Yle kirjoitti vähän aikaa sitten kuinka valtionoperaattori on joutunut tiputtamaan hintoja ns Ferrari-junan ilmaannuttua, joka on sielläkin sitten johtanut raideliikenteen osuuden kasvuun. Olen möys lukenut että Briteissäkin olisi junaliikenne kasvussa sekä absoluuttiselta matkamäärältään, että osuudeltaan. Kolumni ei kuitenkaan tukenut tätä ajatusta, joten oliko käsitykseni vai kolumni väärässä?

Pohdinkin sitä, että miten Suomessa voitaisiin välttää em maiden positiiviset vaikutukset jotka syntyvät matkustajaliikenteen vapautumisesta, vai voidaanko mitenkään? Ja miten avaaminen kannattaisi toteuttaa, vaikeuttaako pääosin yksiraiteinen rataverkko useiden operaattoreiden ajamista samoilla väleillä, eli kannattaisiko yhteiskunnan tilata liikenne väli kerrallaan, vai voiko olettaa että liikenne toimisi mikäli operaattorit voivat itse päättää ajamansa linjat, aikataulut ja pysähtymiskäytännöt. Uskoisin että tällä käytännöllä liikennettä tulisi ainakin Helsinki - Tampere, Helsinki - Kouvola väleille, mutta miten kävisi yksiraiteisten osuuksien Helsinki - Turku, Tampere - Oulu ym?

----------


## petteri

> TS Kolumni: Yksityistäminen ei sovi junaliikenteeseen


Käytännössä Britanniassa myydään usein varsin pitkäaikainen monopoli liikennöidä tietyllä reitillä eniten tarjoavalle. Ei ihme, että hinnat ovat sitten sen mukaiset kun yksi operaattori haluaa rahastaa niin paljon kuin pystyy.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja miten avaaminen kannattaisi toteuttaa, vaikeuttaako pääosin yksiraiteinen rataverkko useiden operaattoreiden ajamista samoilla väleillä, eli kannattaisiko yhteiskunnan tilata liikenne väli kerrallaan, vai voiko olettaa että liikenne toimisi mikäli operaattorit voivat itse päättää ajamansa linjat, aikataulut ja pysähtymiskäytännöt.


Taisi unohtua että Suomessa on ollut jo monta vuotta olemassa hallinnollinen prosessi, jolla rataresurssia jaetaan operaattoreille? Tällä hetkellä vain resurssin pyytäjiä on käytännössä yksi. Vapauttaminen tarkoittaa vain sitä, että sitten pyytäjiä on useita ja pyynnöt pitää sovittaa yhteen käytettävissä olevan kapasiteetin kanssa julkisesti tiedossa olevien ja syrjimättömien periaatteiden mukaisesti.

Suurempi jakolinja menee ostoliikenteen ja yritysaloitteisen liikenteen välissä. Tähänkin löytyy toimintamalli PSA:sta, eikä siitä oikein voi kansallisesti poiketakaan niin kauan kuin mielimme olla EU:n jäsenmaa.

Joka tapauksessa lienee päivänselvää, että alueellinen konsessio brittimalliin ei toimisi sen paremmin Suomen junaliikenteessä kuin bussiliikenteessäkään. Se johtaa monopolinkaltaiseen hinnoitteluun eli hintojen nousuun ellei tuota pyritä erikseen jotenkin estämään. Ja miten pystyttäisiin estämään käytännössä?

Kuvaavaa muuten on, että tällä hetkellä VR:llä on nimenomaan alueellinen konsessio koko valtakunnan junaliikenteeseen lukuunottamatta ostoliikenteenä pyöritettävää HSL:n liikennettä. Siinä mielessä Suomen nykytilanne eroaa Britannian nykytilanteesta paljon vähemmän kuin yhtäkkiä tulisi ajatelleeksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onkohan Taloussanomien kolumnisti kuullut semmoisista asioista kuin kysyntä ja tarjonta? Lontoo-Glasgow -lipulla pääsee Lontoosta Glasgow'iin, Helsinki-Oulu -lipulla ei. Näiden kahden tuotteen välillä on aika oleellisia eroja, vaikka kuljetun radan pituus ja junan tyyppi olisivatkin samankaltaisia.


Kirjoittaja unohtaa myös kaksi muuta isoa pointtia: Ensinnäkin kun HSL aikanaan kilpailuttaa junaliikenteen, lippujen hinnat säädetään edelleen HSL:n taholta. Se on ihan eri asia kuin kilpailutus, jossa operaattori myy liput. Toiseksi matkustajamäärät ovat lähteneet Britannian kilpailun avaamisen jälkeen huimaan nousuun. Aika moni asia on siis täytynyt onnistua hyvin.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Joka tapauksessa lienee päivänselvää, että alueellinen konsessio brittimalliin ei toimisi sen paremmin Suomen junaliikenteessä kuin bussiliikenteessäkään. Se johtaa monopolinkaltaiseen hinnoitteluun eli hintojen nousuun ellei tuota pyritä erikseen jotenkin estämään. Ja miten pystyttäisiin estämään käytännössä?
> 
> Kuvaavaa muuten on, että tällä hetkellä VR:llä on nimenomaan alueellinen konsessio koko valtakunnan junaliikenteeseen lukuunottamatta ostoliikenteenä pyöritettävää HSL:n liikennettä. Siinä mielessä Suomen nykytilanne eroaa Britannian nykytilanteesta paljon vähemmän kuin yhtäkkiä tulisi ajatelleeksi.


Konsessio mainittu ja peikko paikalla. Edelleenkin harkitsisin tätä asiaa. Meillä tilaajaviranomaisten olisi oltava maantieteellisesti laajoja jotta saataisiin edes jotenkin järkevä väestöpohja tilaajaorganisaatio perustamiseksi. Tämä ongelma koska varsinaista itsenäistä aluehallintoa ei ole olemassa. Joten jouduttaisiin todennäköisesti perustamaan julkishallinnon kuntayhtymiä, jossa piilee riski demokratiavajeesta. Nykyiset PSA-viranomaiset ovat mielestäni pääosin kovin heikkoja yksinään junaliikenteestä huolehtimaan.

VR:n nykyinen yksinoikeus on toki eräällä tapaa käyttöoikeussopimus, mutta oikeasti sellaisen irvikuva. VR:n"konsessio" on toimimaton koska muita tarjoajia ei ole. Näin vertailukohdat ja  sparraajat puuttuvat. Konsessio riittävän lyhyinä pätkinä voi olla erinomainen malli, joka mahdollistaa tuottajan suunnitteluorganisaation hyödyntämisen ja liikennöijälähtöisen innovoinnin parhaiten. Liikennöijän oman toiminnan merkitys siis korostuisi. Konsessiossa esimerkiksi kausilippujen hinnat on muuten mahdollista määritellä etukäteen joten pelottelu hinnoillakin on pääosin turhaa. Mutta makuasioita mielestäni. Suuret kaupunkiseudut voivat aivan hyvin pysyä valitsemassaan TilTu-mallissa.

----------


## kuukanko

Ministeri Kyllönen suhtautuu varauksellisesti henkilöliikenteen avaamiseen kilpailulle. LVM:n tiedote

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön aiheeseen liittyvä uutinen:
http://www.lvm.fi/web/fi/uutinen/-/view/4134284

Tiedote:
http://www.lvm.fi/web/fi/tiedote/-/view/4134245

Julkaisu:
http://www.lvm.fi/web/fi/julkaisu/-/view/4134217

Rautateiden_henkilöliikenteen_avaaminen_kilpailulle.pdf

Osaakohan enää kukaan muuten laskea monesko selvitys tai vastaava tämä jo on tästä aiheesta?

----------


## TEP70

Toisaalta tuolla korostetaan, että työn aikana on kuultu etenkin Ruotsin liikenneviranomaisia ja rautatiealan toimijoita, mutta sitten on kuitenkin sivulla 9 jäänyt huomaamatta, ettei Banverketiä enää ole, vaan sen tehtäviä hoitaa Trafikverket.

Sitten kerrotaan, että Veolia aloitti liikennöinnin Tukholman ja Malmön välillä vuoden 2012 alussa. Eikös se nyt ole siellä toiminut jo pidempään? Itsekin matkustin Veolia Transportin junalla Lundista Tukholmaan lokakuun puolivälissä 2011.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HS: Ranskalainen jättiyritys kiinnostunut Suomen junaliikenteestä

Veolia on kiinnostunut aloittamaan junaliikenteen Suomessa, kunhan liikenne avautuu kilpailulle. Sopimusten ollessa pitkiä aikoo Veolia hankkia myös omaa kalustoa vetureita myöten. Jos sopimukset taas jäävät lyhyiksi, aiotaan kalusto vuokrata. Vuokrauksen osalta kysymyksenä on VR:n halukkuus siihen.

----------


## Palomaa

> Vuokrauksen osalta kysymyksenä on VR:n halukkuus siihen.



Toivotaan että sopimukset olisivat hieman pitempiä kuten 15-20 vuotta, jolloin ei tarvitsisi VR:n kalustoa vuokrailla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toivotaan että sopimukset olisivat hieman pitempiä kuten 15-20 vuotta, jolloin ei tarvitsisi VR:n kalustoa vuokrailla.


Toisaalta pitkillä sopimuksilla varmistetaan, ettei tänne ikinä saada pieniä tehokkaita operaattoreita vaan korkeintaan ulkomaisia jättejä, joilla on varaa hankkia oma kalusto. Ja niitäkin pitkin hampain. Lyhyemmillä sopimuksilla syntyisi enemmän kilpailua, kunhan kalustoa olisi vuokrattavissa. Ja sitä saadaan kyllä vuokralle, jos omistajaohjausministeri päättää, että koko VR:n kalusto yhtiöitetään erilliseen kalustoyhtiöön, josta VR vuokraa sitä takaisin käyttöönsä -- mutta niin voivat vuokrata kaikki muutkin operaattorit samoilla ehdoilla.

Täytyy huomata, että VR:llä ei ole asiaan nokan koputtamista, jos omistaja päättää näin edetä kansallisen edun nimissä. Kyse on vain siitä onko maan hallituksella ja vastuullisella ministerillä riittävästi poliittista rohkeutta tehdä oikea, kilpailua edistävä päätös.

VR:n ilmoitettu tahto on, että kilpailua käydään koko arvoketjulla, mukaanlukien kaluston omistus. Perusteluiksi on sössötetty jotain huuhaata siitä kuinka VR:n maksamalla kalustolla ei pidä kilpailla VR:ää vastaan. Oikeasti kaiken vanhan kaluston VR on saanut apporttina valtiolta eikä se ole investoinut siihen mitään -- vaikka näkeekin asialliseksi romuttaa sitä kiivaaseen tahtiin, jottei sitä ikinä voisi vuokrata kilpailijoille. Tällainen kilpailuasetelma sopii VR:lle, koska se sulkee ulos kaikki paitsi suurimmat ulkomaiset kilpailijat. Erityisesti se sorsii kotimaisia pieniä kilpailijoita -- eli juuri niitä, jotka ensimmäisinä olisivat haastamassa VR:n monopolin.

Nähdäkseni ainoa keino neutraloida VR:n kilpailunvastaiset toimenpiteet on ottaa siltä koko kalusto pois. Silloin romuttamisetkin osuvat omaan nilkkaan, kun voi olla että uutta kalustoa ei riitäkään tarpeeksi VR:n omaan liikenteeseen, jos tasapuolisuuden nimissä pitää vuokrata jotain kalustoa myös uusille pelureille eikä vanhaa reservikalustoa enää ole jäljellä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja sitä saadaan kyllä vuokralle, jos omistajaohjausministeri päättää, että koko VR:n kalusto yhtiöitetään erilliseen kalustoyhtiöön, josta VR vuokraa sitä takaisin käyttöönsä -- mutta niin voivat vuokrata kaikki muutkin operaattorit samoilla ehdoilla.


Kaikki Sm5-junayksiköt ovat jo erillisessä kalustoyhtiössä. Niitä tulee yhteensä 41 kappaletta, joilla pyörittää jo kohtalaista linjamäärää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaikki Sm5-junayksiköt ovat jo erillisessä kalustoyhtiössä. Niitä tulee yhteensä 41 kappaletta, joilla pyörittää jo kohtalaista linjamäärää.


HSL:n tilaamien lisäksi kuinka monta? Veikkaisin että 0.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Herrat ovat vapaita lukemaan 3,5 vuoden takaisia kommentteja Ruotsin rautatieliikenteen kilpailun vapautumiseen liittyen:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/ruotsin_rautat...ajille/5276557

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kaikki Sm5-junayksiköt ovat jo erillisessä kalustoyhtiössä. Niitä tulee yhteensä 41 kappaletta, joilla pyörittää jo kohtalaista linjamäärää.


Sm5:t ovat kuten tiedämme Junakalusto Oy:n omistuksessa ja suunnattu Helsingin lähiliikenteeseen. Niistä ei ole saatavissa apua muiden kaupunkien lähiliikenteeseen tai mihinkään kaukoliikenteeseen. VR:n vanhoista sinisistä vaunuista olisi saneerattuna ollut uuden yrittäjän käyttöön, ja kenties Sm1:t ja Sm2:tkin kelpaisivat liikenteeseen joksikin aikaa. Mutta nykytilanteessa VR pitää kiinni kalustostaan aina romuttamolle asti, ettei kukaan muu vaan saa sitä näppeihinsä ja pääse kilpailemaan VR:n kanssa. Tälle pitäisi laittaa stoppi, koska vaikka siinä optimoidaan selvästi VR:n liiketaloudellista etua, se ei ole sama asia kuin kansallinen etu.

----------


## Dakkus

> HSL:n tilaamien lisäksi kuinka monta? Veikkaisin että 0.


Oikein arvattu. HSL-alueen kilpailutettavan liikenteen kalustoksihan ne on hommattu.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Oikein arvattu. HSL-alueen kilpailutettavan liikenteen kalustoksihan ne on hommattu.


...ja kun suomalaiset erityisolosuhteet (tm) otetaan huomioon, jostain kumman syystä VR-Yhtymä Oy:n pitää olla tässäkin kioskissa mukana 35 %:n osakeomistuksella, joka ei meikä päähän mahdu mitenkään; olen monta vuotta takonut polttimoani seinään, mutta homman pointti ei ole vieläkään selvinnyt mulle. Mun markkinatalousfilosofian mukaan VR-Yhtymä Oy:n pitäisi omistaa -sanonko lukuina, vai numeroina, no ehkä sanon molemmilla- nolla prosenttia (0 %:a) kalustoyhtiöstä tai -pankista.

Johan me alamme olla naurettavia spedejä yhteiskuntamme kanssa muiden (EU-) maiden silmissä. Toisaalta, tämä lienee jokaisella kriitikollakin lähimuistissa: "Euroopassa SEV:iin kuuluivat samat itäblokin maat, jotka olivat myös Varsovan liiton jäseniä. Muiden maanosien valtioista SEV:iin liittyivät myöhemmin Mongolia, Kuuba ja Vietnam. Suomi, Irak, Meksiko, Nicaragua ja Mosambik tekivät SEV:n kanssa yhteistyötä. Suomen EEC-vapaakauppasopimus tasapainotettiin ulkopoliittisesti Kevsos-sopimuksella." (Lähde: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keskin%..._avun_neuvosto)

----------


## ultrix

> ...ja kun suomalaiset erityisolosuhteet (tm) otetaan huomioon, jostain kumman syystä VR-Yhtymä Oy:n pitää olla tässäkin kioskissa mukana 35 %:n osakeomistuksella, joka ei meikä päähän mahdu mitenkään; olen monta vuotta takonut polttimoani seinään, mutta homman pointti ei ole vieläkään selvinnyt mulle.


Etkö? Hommahan on ihan naurettavan yksinkertainen. Suomessa rautatieliikenne = VR.

----------


## hmikko

Taloussanomien juttu "Veolia haluaa Suomen raiteille  päätöksiä ei kuulu":

http://www.taloussanomat.fi/liikenne...092/12?ref=tf1

----------


## tlajunen

> HSL:n tilaamien lisäksi kuinka monta? Veikkaisin että 0.


Näin on. Kuitenkin jos Veolia kotimaisille raskasraidemarkkinoille tulee, niin se tulee nimenomaan Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteeseen. [citation needed], ja niin edelleen, mutta näin se mitä todennäköisimmin menee.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Näin on. Kuitenkin jos Veolia kotimaisille raskasraidemarkkinoille tulee, niin se tulee nimenomaan Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteeseen. [citation needed], ja niin edelleen, mutta näin se mitä todennäköisimmin menee.


Näin toki on, mutta HSL:n tilaaman lähijunaliikenteen kalustoa ja kilpailutusta en nyt ole koskaan ongelmana nähnytkään. Minusta nyt puhuttiin nimenomaan siitä, miten HSL:n ulkopuolellakin saadaan kilpailutus toimimaan järkevästi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:32 ----------

Ja uutinenkin vahvasti puhuu minusta siitä, miten ylipäätään ympäri Suomea kilpailutus voisi toimia. Puhutaanhan siinä vetureistakin, eikä HSL-liikenteessä ole yhtään veturia (eikä varmasti tulekaan).

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Näin toki on, mutta HSL:n tilaaman lähijunaliikenteen kalustoa ja kilpailutusta en nyt ole koskaan ongelmana nähnytkään. Minusta nyt puhuttiin nimenomaan siitä, miten HSL:n ulkopuolellakin saadaan kilpailutus toimimaan järkevästi.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:32 ----------
> 
> Ja uutinenkin vahvasti puhuu minusta siitä, miten ylipäätään ympäri Suomea kilpailutus voisi toimia. Puhutaanhan siinä vetureistakin, eikä HSL-liikenteessä ole yhtään veturia (eikä varmasti tulekaan).


Puhutko Elmo nyt vapaasta kilpailusta vai kilpailutuksesta?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Puhutko Elmo nyt vapaasta kilpailusta vai kilpailutuksesta?


Kilpailutuksesta. Kyllä kilpailutetussa liikenteessäkin voisi veturijunia olla. Sitä en toki tiedä, mistä Veolian tyyppi puhuu.

----------


## Madmax

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1194...a+saassa+.html

Ruotsista hieman epäilyä useamman operaatorin käyttöön

----------


## joht. Nyman

> http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1194...a+saassa+.html
> 
> Ruotsista hieman epäilyä useamman operaatorin käyttöön


Ruotsissa on kuitenkin ruotsalaiset erityisolosuhteet, joiden vuoksi monopolia tai siihen palaamista ei voida edes harkita. Suomessa on suomalaiset erityisolosuhteet (tm), joiden vuoksi monopolin purkuun ei pidä lähteä.

----------


## ultrix

> Ruotsin radion uutisoi, että Suomessa junat kulkevat joka säällä.


Antti-tuisku on siis unohtunut jo. Toisaalta: Ruotsissa junat kulkevat kattavasti myös Tukholman ulkopuolisessa paikallisliikenteessä, Suomessa vain siellä, missä VR:lle sattuu sopimaan.

----------


## GT8N

Aamulehden journalismin taso jatkaa jälleen tutulla tasolla. 




> Ruotsin radion mukaan Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä on yksi olennainen ero. Ruotsissa rautateillä toimii useita yrityksiä, kun Suomessa VR on ainoa toimija.


Tekisi mieli itkeä. Eli kilpailu on jälleen paholaisen keksintö ja monopolit puolestaan pelastus. Sen voi jokainen havaita vertaillessaan mm. makuuvaunuliikennettä tai paikallisliikennettä Ruosissa ja Suomessa. 

Mitenhän Saksassa junaliikenne on ylipäätään mahdollista, kun siellä on 420 rautatieoperaattoria?

----------


## Hartsa

> VR:n vanhoista sinisistä vaunuista olisi saneerattuna ollut uuden yrittäjän käyttöön, ja kenties Sm1:t ja Sm2:tkin kelpaisivat liikenteeseen joksikin aikaa. Mutta nykytilanteessa VR pitää kiinni kalustostaan aina romuttamolle asti, ettei kukaan muu vaan saa sitä näppeihinsä ja pääse kilpailemaan VR:n kanssa. Tälle pitäisi laittaa stoppi, koska vaikka siinä optimoidaan selvästi VR:n liiketaloudellista etua, se ei ole sama asia kuin kansallinen etu.





> Minusta on turha selittää, kuinka kalusto on annettu VR Oy:lle, ja nyt se on sitten sen yksityisomaisuutta, jolla on yksityisomaisuuden suoja, ja sitä ei voi kuin ulosmitata - jos on peruste.
> 
> VR Oy:n omistaa valtio, ja omistajalla on oikeus päättää omistamansa osakeyhtiön omaisuudesta aivan mitä haluaa. Sen saa jopa lahjoittaa pois toisin kuin valtion viraston omaisuuden kanssa aikanaan oli.
> 
> Puhutaan julkisesti, ettei omistajaohjaus toimi. Olen samaa mieltä, jos omistaja antaa omistamansa yhtiön hävittää kaikkea vain sen vuoksi, että sillä yritetään suojata omaa tehotonta toimintaa.


Löysin viime vuodelta kirjallisen kysymyksen kaluston romuttamisesta




> Omistajaohjausosasto on kuitenkin katsonut, että VR-Yhtymää ei pidä saattaa tilanteeseen, jossa se joutuisi kantamaan kilpailijoidensa kustannuksia. Kaikessa kilpailullisessa kaupallisessa toiminnassa yksi keskeinen kilpailutekijä ovat investoinnit, niiden tehokkuus ja investoinneissa onnistuminen. Jos raideliikenteen kilpailullisuutta halutaan edistää eri toimijoiden kannalta tasapuolisin ehdoin, markkinoille tulevien yritysten on vastattava itse investoinneistaan. VR vastaa omasta kalustostaan ja sen ylläpidosta, siksi valtioneuvoston kanslian omistajaohjausosasto ei ole katsonut tarkoituksenmukaiseksi asettaa VR-Yhtymä Oy:lle velvoitteita kunnostaa tai säilyttää kalustoaan kilpailijoiden mahdollisia tulevia tarpeita varten.


Onhan se tietysti niin että jos paikkakunnalla on Makuunin omistama rakennus ja Makuuni rakentaa itselleen uutta koska ei pidä vanhaa rakennusta riittävän tilavana/hyväkuntoisena/jne niin Makuunilla ei ole mitään velvollisuutta antaa vanhaa rakennusta ilmaiseksi FilmTownille joka haluaisi perustaa paikkakunnalle kilpailevan vuokraamon.

Ei välttämättä ole valtion intresseissä edistää valtionyhtiön kanssa kilpailevaa liiketoimintaa. VR Osakeyhtiö maksaa osinkonsa valtiolle kun taas VR Oy:n kanssa kilpaileva yritys veisi matkustajia (=tuloja) VR:ltä ja maksaisi osinkonsa yksityisille omistajille.

----------


## sane

> Onhan se tietysti niin että jos paikkakunnalla on Makuunin omistama rakennus ja Makuuni rakentaa itselleen uutta koska ei pidä vanhaa rakennusta riittävän tilavana/hyväkuntoisena/jne niin Makuunilla ei ole mitään velvollisuutta antaa vanhaa rakennusta ilmaiseksi FilmTownille joka haluaisi perustaa paikkakunnalle kilpailevan vuokraamon.
> 
> Ei välttämättä ole valtion intresseissä edistää valtionyhtiön kanssa kilpailevaa liiketoimintaa. VR Osakeyhtiö maksaa osinkonsa valtiolle kun taas VR Oy:n kanssa kilpaileva yritys veisi matkustajia (=tuloja) VR:ltä ja maksaisi osinkonsa yksityisille omistajille.


Valtion edun mukaista pitäisi olla maksimoida kansantaloudellinen etu. Ja kansantaloudellinen etu on hyödyntää rataverkkoa mahodollisimman tehokkasti, koska:
- Se sitoo valtavasti pääomia
- Huollon tarve riippuu suhteellisen vähän liikennöinnistä (verrattuna maanteihin)
- Palvelun tarjoamisen kotimaisuusaste on varsin korkea (verrattuna maanteihin, ostoöljy)
- Se on tehokkain liikuttamaan suuria ihmis- ja tavaravirtoja (= tarvitaan massoja = tarvitaan kilpailua)

Mikään ei estäisi valtiota siirtämästä kalustoa pois VR:n taseesta uuteen kalustoyhtiöön, joka vuokraa kalustoaan halukkaille operaattoreille markkinahintaan (= pienellä voitolla). Tällöin myös VR:n tase kevenisi huomattavasti, tarve investoinneille vähenisi ym. Johtaisi todennäköisesti myöskin kaluston, joka sekin on hyvin investointivaltainen hyödyke tehokkaampaan käyttöön = suurempi kansantaloudellinen höyty.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onhan se tietysti niin että jos paikkakunnalla on Makuunin omistama rakennus ja Makuuni rakentaa itselleen uutta koska ei pidä vanhaa rakennusta riittävän tilavana/hyväkuntoisena/jne niin Makuunilla ei ole mitään velvollisuutta antaa vanhaa rakennusta ilmaiseksi FilmTownille joka haluaisi perustaa paikkakunnalle kilpailevan vuokraamon.


Kuka sanoi että pitäisi ilmaiseksi antaa?

Liikekiinteistöthän lähes aina vuokrataan. Siksi Makuuni vain sanoo irti vuokrasopimuksensa ja Filmtown solmii uuden. Mutta junaliikenteessä ei tällaista mahdollisuutta ole, ja siksihän ratkaisuksi on esitetty kalustoyhtiötä.

Jos Makuuni omistaisi pääkaupunkiseudun kaikki videovuokraamista varten käyttökelpoiset liikekiinteistöt, eikö se olisi aika absurdi ja asukkaille huono tilanne? Tämähän on rautateiden nykytilanne.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:46 ----------




> Ei välttämättä ole valtion intresseissä edistää valtionyhtiön kanssa kilpailevaa liiketoimintaa. VR Osakeyhtiö maksaa osinkonsa valtiolle kun taas VR Oy:n kanssa kilpaileva yritys veisi matkustajia (=tuloja) VR:ltä ja maksaisi osinkonsa yksityisille omistajille.


Valtio ei verotuksessakaan tähtää verotulojen maksimointiin, vaan mahdollisimman pieneen verotukseen eli vain niin suureen verotukseen kuin on hyödyllistä (verotetaan niin kauan kuin siitä saadaan valtion käyttämänä enemmän hyötyä). Olisi aika absurdia, jos valtion junayhtiö kuitenkin tähtäisi voittojen maksimointiin. Se ei kansantaloudellisesti eroa verojen maksimoinnista.

----------


## sub

> Ei välttämättä ole valtion intresseissä edistää valtionyhtiön kanssa kilpailevaa liiketoimintaa. VR Osakeyhtiö maksaa osinkonsa valtiolle kun taas VR Oy:n kanssa kilpaileva yritys veisi matkustajia (=tuloja) VR:ltä ja maksaisi osinkonsa yksityisille omistajille.


Ehkä näin jos VR olisi aidosti tuottava firma. Nythän valtio toisella kädellä kauhoo VR:ään tukieuroja ja toisella nostelee osinkoja. VR:n tehottoman toiminnan poliittisesta suojelusta on ainoastaan haittaa kansantalouden kannalta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ehkä näin jos VR olisi aidosti tuottava firma.


Jos VR olisi aidosti tuottava firma, se vain korostaisi monopolin tuottamaa hyvinvointitappiota. Operatiivinen tehottomuus vain vaihtuisi monopolin ylihinnoittelun ja alitarjonnan tuomaan haittaan.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ehkä näin jos VR olisi aidosti tuottava firma. Nythän valtio toisella kädellä kauhoo VR:ään tukieuroja ja toisella nostelee osinkoja. VR:n tehottoman toiminnan poliittisesta suojelusta on ainoastaan haittaa kansantalouden kannalta.


...sillä erolla, että valtio ei kylläkään nostele VR:stä jenin senttiä osinkoja, jos aivan tarkkoja ollaan. Herkempää saattaisi hermostuttaa tällainen paletti, jossa VR:n suurin asiakas on valtio ostoliikenteen muodossa, samalla maksetaan aivan tähtitieteellisiä kannustimia toimivalle johdolle ja firma on niin tuloksentekokyvytön, ettei se pysty maksamaan omistajalleen osinkoa. Joku yhtälössä mättää, mutta mikä, sen tietää varmasti omistajaohjaus, kuten kaikki muutkin asiat omistamistaan yhtiöistä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- ja firma on niin tuloksentekokyvytön, ettei se pysty maksamaan omistajalleen osinkoa.


Muuten kommenttisi on ihan pätevä, mutta omistajan tuoton kannalta on aivan sama, maksetaanko osinkoja vai ei. Osinkojenmaksua tehdään lähinnä sijoittajaviestinnällisistä syistä. Sekä koska osa sijoittajista haluaa säännöllistä likvidivirtaa ilman kaupankäyntiä. Rahoitusteoreettisesti yrityksen ei tarvitse maksaa osinkoja koskaan, ikinä. Mikä on tietysti paradoksaalista, koska osakkeen arvo myös teoreettisesti lasketaan juurikin odotetuista osinkotuotoista. Jännää, mutta näin se menee.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Muuten kommenttisi on ihan pätevä, mutta omistajan tuoton kannalta on aivan sama, maksetaanko osinkoja vai ei. Osinkojenmaksua tehdään lähinnä sijoittajaviestinnällisistä syistä. Sekä koska osa sijoittajista haluaa säännöllistä likvidivirtaa ilman kaupankäyntiä. Rahoitusteoreettisesti yrityksen ei tarvitse maksaa osinkoja koskaan, ikinä. Mikä on tietysti paradoksaalista, koska osakkeen arvo myös teoreettisesti lasketaan juurikin odotetuista osinkotuotoista. Jännää, mutta näin se menee.


Tarkennas vähän, sillä pointti ei nyt täysin aukea varsinkaan tältä osin: "_omistajan tuoton kannalta on aivan sama, maksetaanko osinkoja vai ei._" Ei se nyt ihan sama ole, maksetaanko osinkoja vai ei, eikä osinkojenmaksu kylläkään ole "lähinnä sijoittajaviestinnällistä syytä". Voin toki olla väärillä raiteillakin nyt, joten siksi pyysin sua tarkentamaan tätä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkennas vähän, sillä pointti ei nyt täysin aukea varsinkaan tältä osin: "_omistajan tuoton kannalta on aivan sama, maksetaanko osinkoja vai ei._" Ei se nyt ihan sama ole, maksetaanko osinkoja vai ei, eikä osinkojenmaksu kylläkään ole "lähinnä sijoittajaviestinnällistä syytä". Voin toki olla väärillä raiteillakin nyt, joten siksi pyysin sua tarkentamaan tätä.


Miten sen nyt tarkentaisin? Asia on juuri niin kuin sanoin. Sijoittajan tuotto on täsmälleen sama, maksoi yritys osinkoja tai ei. Osingonmaksu alentaa osakkeen arvoa täsmälleen osingonmaksun verran.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Miten sen nyt tarkentaisin? Asia on juuri niin kuin sanoin. Sijoittajan tuotto on täsmälleen sama, maksoi yritys osinkoja tai ei. Osingonmaksu alentaa osakkeen arvoa täsmälleen osingonmaksun verran.


Eli siis puhut listatuista firmoista? Mikä on listaamattoman firman yksittäisen osakkeen arvo? Sen tase- vai nimellisarvo? En esitä tyhmää tarkoituksella, mutta yritän nyt hahmottaa pointtisi.

Joka tapauksessa nimenomaisesti VR:n kohdalla toi rahan siirtäminen taskusta toiseen tuntuu hieman kummalliselta. Kaikkein naurettavimman koko paletista tekee se, että kyseessä on valtion kokonaan omistama monopoliyhtiö, joka käskyttää mielin määrin omistajaansa. Tämä on Mikko Nyman -nimisen yksityishenkilön mielipide.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Lisäksi osinkojen maksuun saattavat toki vaikuttaa käytännön syyt, esim. erilainen verokohtelu. Ja kuten sanoin, sijoittajien halut likvidistään. Osingonjako on periaatteessa sama asia kuin jos yritys ostaisi osakkeitaan takaisin kaikilta sijoittajiltaan. Mutta kukin sijoittaja saa itselleen osinkoa täysin vastaavan tuoton myymällä osakkeensa, joko yritykselle (jos se on niitä takaisin ostamassa) tai toiselle sijoittajalle. Mutta koska sijoittajat monesti mieluummin haluavat vain pitää osakkeensa eivätkä lähteä muuttamaan suhteellista omistustaan, osinkoja maksetaan.

Siis käytännössä useimmat yritykset jakavat osinkoja. Mutta osingon maksamattomuus ei kerro mitään yrityksen taloudellisesta tilanteesta, paitsi jos yrityksen politiikkana on jakaa voitostaan aina tietty osuus osinkoina, eikä se yhtäkkiä enää sitä teekään. Ja varsinkin VR:n tapauksessa on taloudellisen arvion kannalta yksi lysti, jakaako yritys osinkoja vai ei. Valtio voi aivan hyvin haluta pääomittaa VR:ää vaikka kuinka paljon, ja valtiolla on myös muutkin keinot nostaa pääomaa VR:stä pois.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:38 ----------




> Eli siis puhut listatuista firmoista?


Kyllä tämä pätee yhtä lailla mihin tahansa osakeyhtiöön, mutta pörssiyhtiöissä toki osinkopolitiikalla on vähän eri periaatteet, koska omistus on niin hajautunutta ja täytyy toteuttaa jossain määrin kaikkien omistajien tahtoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:38 ----------




> Mikä on listaamattoman firman yksittäisen osakkeen arvo? Sen tase- vai nimellisarvo?


Osakkeen arvo on sen markkina-arvo. Ja kuten sanoin, se periaatteessa määräytyy tulevaisuuden osinkotuottojen nykyarvosta, mikä tästä tekee paradoksaalista. Mutta siis kun yritys päättää olla jakamatta osinkoa, osinkotuottoa haluava voi osakkeistaan osinkotuoton verran myydä. Jakamaton osinkotuotto on nostanut osakkeen arvoa, koska sen osakkeen ostaja odottaa, että se saa tulevaisuudessa sen osinkotuoton ja vähän vielä korkeampana.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Osakkeen arvo on sen markkina-arvo.


Listaamattomalla firmalla ei ole markkina-arvoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Listaamattomalla firmalla ei ole markkina-arvoa.


On sillä heti kun yksikin sen osake vaihtaa omistajaa. Ja jollei osaketta voi myydä, se on aika huono sijoituskohde, sai osinkoja tai ei.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:00 ----------

Ja jos ollaan ihan tarkkoja, millä tahansa asialla on markkina-arvo. Mutta vain julkisen yhtiön markkina-arvo määritetään julkisesti joka hetki. Joka tapauksessa se on se sen osakkeen myyntiarvo, ei kirja-arvo eikä sen edustaman taseen osan arvo.

----------


## 339-DF

On niin teoreettista että. Sellaisessa ihan tavallisessa suomalaisessa firmassa, jonka omistaa yrittäjä yksin tai parin kaverin kanssa, tai mahdollisesti muutama suvun jäsen, lasketaan firman arvo ihan eri tavalla kuin noissa teidän teorioissanne. Käytännön laskeminen voi tapahtua kahdella eri tavalla. Joko katsotaan, minkä arvoisia firman omistukset ovat (eli mitä tavaraa on varastossa ja mikä se on todellinen myyntiarvo on, mitä kiinteistöjä ja autoja omistetaan ja minkä arvoisia ne ovat ym) tai sitten tutkitaan menneitä tilikausia ja arvioidaan tulevia ja niiden perusteella arvataan, minkälaista liikevoittoa firma tulevina vuosina tekee ja päätetään arvo sen perusteella. Laskutapoja voi myös yhdistellä.

Joissain tapauksissa arvoa voi tulla muualtakin, vaikkapa pitkäaikaisesta agentuurisopimuksesta houkuttelevan päämiehen kanssa, jos sopimus ei katkea omistussuhteen oleelliseen muutokseen, tai vaikka firman nimestä, jos sillä on arvoa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> On sillä heti kun yksikin sen osake vaihtaa omistajaa. Ja jollei osaketta voi myydä, se on aika huono sijoituskohde, sai osinkoja tai ei.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:00 ----------
> 
> Ja jos ollaan ihan tarkkoja, millä tahansa asialla on markkina-arvo. Mutta vain julkisen yhtiön markkina-arvo määritetään julkisesti joka hetki. Joka tapauksessa se on se sen osakkeen myyntiarvo, ei kirja-arvo eikä sen edustaman taseen osan arvo.


Pörssiyhtiön markkina-arvo on osakkeen hinta closessa kertaa markkinoilla olevien osakkeiden määrä. Valtion tai muun instanssin kokonaan omistaman yhtiön markkina-arvo on sen tasearvo. Mikähän muuten VR:n tapauksessa tämä olisi? Täytyy ottaa huomioon, että hankintameno-olettama ei ole kovin yksiselitteinen nimenomaisesti VR:n osalta, sillä firma on yhtiöitetty kesken uusien kalustohankintojen (Pendot ja Sr2:t), jolloin ne siirtyivät VR:lle apporttina 1.7.1995. Tämä on kinkkinen, mutta erittäin mielenkiintoinen keskusteluaihe.

(EDIT: alla oleva)

Täytyy täälläkin julkaista Antti Ojalan (VRLeaks) kirjoittama erittäin hyvä pamfletti viime syksyltä, jonka laitoin FB:n Joukkoliikenneuudistus-ryhmään, koskien VR:n kalustokysymystä - kas, kun kaikki eivät FB:iin ole rekisteröityneitä, eivätkä näin ollen juttua ole nähneet.

--

Rautatiemarkkinoiden umpisolmu.pdf

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Valtion tai muun instanssin kokonaan omistaman yhtiön markkina-arvo on sen tasearvo.


No eihän ole, vaan se on se summa, minkä valtio voisi odottaa saavansa myydessään VR:n. Se on täysin eri asia kuin tasearvo.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:07 ----------




> Joko katsotaan, minkä arvoisia firman omistukset ovat (eli mitä tavaraa on varastossa ja mikä se on todellinen myyntiarvo on, mitä kiinteistöjä ja autoja omistetaan ja minkä arvoisia ne ovat ym) tai sitten tutkitaan menneitä tilikausia ja arvioidaan tulevia ja niiden perusteella arvataan, minkälaista liikevoittoa firma tulevina vuosina tekee ja päätetään arvo sen perusteella.


Jos yritystä ollaan myymässä, niin hinta muodostuu aina toki noiden kahden yhdistelmästä. Ihan samoin kuin minkä tahansa pörssiyhtiönkin arvo. Ja yrityksen osakkeen myynti on tässä suhteessa sama asia kuin yrityksen myynti. Startupissa vähän eri asia.

Sitä paitsi tämän keskustelun kannalta relevantti asia joka tapauksessa oli, että VR:n osingonjakamattomuus ei kerro, että VR olisi huonossa tuloskunnossa. Ja jos VR ei jaa osinkoa, se osinko jää yhtiöön sen markkina-arvon kasvuksi täsmälleen yhtä suureksi kuin ulos jaettunakin. Se toki kasvattaa tasettakin, mutta sillä ei ole merkitystä. Kun puhutaan osingosta, puhutaan aina osakkeenomistajan tuotosta. Ja silloin puhutaan aina omistuksen markkina-arvosta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:07 ----------




> Täytyy ottaa huomioon, että hankintameno-olettama ei ole kovin yksiselitteinen nimenomaisesti VR:n osalta, sillä firma on yhtiöitetty kesken uusien kalustohankintojen (Pendot ja Sr2:t), jolloin ne siirtyivät VR:lle apporttina 1.7.1995.


Ei millään hankintaolettamalla ole mitään merkitystä siinä vaiheessa kun osingon jakoa tai jakamattomuuttakin pohditaan, koska merkitystä on vain sillä, mikä on kaluston jäljellä oleva käyttöarvo tai myyntiarvo. Hankintaolettamalla on merkitystä vain siinä, mikä luku saadaan yrityksen viivan alla. Mutta jos VR Osakeyhtiö on ne saanut valtiolta vastikkeetta, se on VR Osakeyhtiölle täysin voittoa. Hankintameno 0 euroa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Esiintymisnurkassahan voisi olla matkustajille myös hallintoneuvoston puheenjohtaja Kari Rajamäen esitelmiä siitä, millaisia miljardien eurojen rinnakkaisratoja jouduttaisiin rakentamaan, jos raiteilla liikkuisi useampia operaattoreita.


Viittaatko tällä uutiseen, jonka mukaan Rajamäki suhtautuu penseästi muiden esittämään ideaan rinnakkaisradoista? Miksi Rajamäen pitäisi selitellä kalliiden rinnakkaisratojen yksityiskohtia, eikös se homma kuuluisi niille jotka ovat rinnakkaisratoja esittäneet?

Uutinen löytyy täältä: http://yle.fi/uutiset/rajamaki_vastu...utusta/6464897 - josta lainaus:




> Rajamäki suhtautuu penseästi myös esitettyihin ajatuksiin rinnakkaisten junaratojen rakentamisesta.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Viittaatko tällä uutiseen, jonka mukaan Rajamäki suhtautuu penseästi muiden esittämään ideaan rinnakkaisradoista? Miksi Rajamäen pitäisi selitellä kalliiden rinnakkaisratojen yksityiskohtia, eikös se homma kuuluisi niille jotka ovat rinnakkaisratoja esittäneet?
> 
> Uutinen löytyy täältä: http://yle.fi/uutiset/rajamaki_vastu...utusta/6464897 - josta lainaus:


Ja heti seuraavassa erikoispesialisti Rajamäki lausuu omalla suullaan näin:
_- Suomen rataverkon nopeuden ja turvallisuuden varmistamisessa ei liene suurin rahareikä ryhtyä miljardi-investointeihin jonkun ulkomaalaisen kilpailijan rinnakkaisradan rakentamiseksi._

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja heti seuraavassa erikoispesialisti Rajamäki lausuu omalla suullaan näin:
> _- Suomen rataverkon nopeuden ja turvallisuuden varmistamisessa ei liene suurin rahareikä ryhtyä miljardi-investointeihin jonkun ulkomaalaisen kilpailijan rinnakkaisradan rakentamiseksi._


Näin tekee. Vaatii tosin kyllä melko moisen värittynyttä tulkintaa, että tuosta saa väännettyä Rajamäen suunnittelevan rinnakkaisratoja, kun se ei niitä ole alun perin edes ehdottanut ja suhtautuu niihin penseästi.

Oikeastihan rinnakkaisradat eivät ole tietenkään vaatimus rataverkon avaamiselle muille liikennöitsijöille (henkilöliikenteessäkään), mutta nyt kun jo toisella alan nettisivustolla tehdään päättömiä tulkintoja uutisesta, niin katsoin sopivaksi kommentoida asiaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Ylipäätään lausunnosta kyllä haiskahtaa, että on kauhistus, että valtio ylipäätään investoi infraan, jota *gasp* yksityiset yritykset voisivat hyödyntää liiketoiminnassaan. Onneksihan näin ei ole asia esimerkiksi Suomen tieverkon kanssa. Eiku hetkinen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:48 ----------

Mutta siis: onko nyt tällaisia rinnakkaisratoja esitetty julkisuudessa? Jos ei, miksi Rajamäki viittaisi niihin, ellei omasta aloitteestaan? Vai puhuuko Rajamäki kaksiraiteistuksen lisäämisestä? Olisi aika hölmöä vastustaa kilpailua sillä perusteella, että junaliikennettä ei saa lisätä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Olen törmännyt tänään useilla internetsivustoilla ja Facebookissa (huomaathan: en ymmärtänyt, että myös Facebook on internetsivusto, vaan ajattelin sen olevan eri asia kuin sellainen normaali internetsivusto) mm. seuraaviin kommentteihin asiantuntija Rajamäen lausuntoon liittyen:
- Rajamäki hourailee
- Rajamäki jorisee
- Rajamäki pelkää
- Rajamäki tarkoitti

Ja niin edelleen. Mielestäni ensimmäinen siteeraus on ylivoimaisesti hauskin ja se löytyy tuolta: http://hvkerho.blogspot.fi/2013/01/p...ettavasti.html

----------


## late-

> Näin tekee. Vaatii tosin kyllä melko moisen värittynyttä tulkintaa, että tuosta saa väännettyä Rajamäen suunnittelevan rinnakkaisratoja, kun se ei niitä ole alun perin edes ehdottanut ja suhtautuu niihin penseästi.


Rajamäki ei suunnittelekaan rinnakkaisratoja, vaan käyttää niitä olkiukkona kilpailun vapauttamista vastaan. Tämä ei vaatine kummempaa tulkinnan lahjaa?

----------


## tlajunen

> Rajamäki ei suunnittelekaan rinnakkaisratoja, vaan käyttää niitä olkiukkona kilpailun vapauttamista vastaan. Tämä ei vaatine kummempaa tulkinnan lahjaa?


Ei vaadi lahjoja, tosin sinä oletkin ensimmäinen, joka mainituilla foorumeilla on tuon täysin oikean tulkinnan maininnut.  :Smile:

----------


## Hartsa

Taas haastatellaan väärää henkilöä. Rajamäki on VR hallintoneuvoston puheenjohtaja. Aina kun sanomalehdessä on artikkeli että pitäisikö autovero poistaa niin haastatellaan Autotuojat Ry:n edustajaa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Taas haastatellaan väärää henkilöä. Rajamäki on VR hallintoneuvoston puheenjohtaja. Aina kun sanomalehdessä on artikkeli että pitäisikö autovero poistaa niin haastatellaan Autotuojat Ry:n edustajaa.


Tää on just tätä. Kaikkosen Antti teki viime kesänä KK:n VR:n kaluston romutuksesta ja ylipäätään omistajaohjauksen onnistumisesta. No, asiaa kysyttiin sitten VR:ltä (!), ei siis riippumattomalta toimijalta, kuten vaikkapa joltain konsulttikiskalta. Tähän _selkeästi Hautalalle osoitettuun ja hänen toimivaltaansa kuuluvaan_ KK:iin vastasi liikenneministeri Kyllösmerja. Ja taas tuli pahkura ohimoon, kun jouduin lyömään päätä seinään, että ei näin.

Alla linkki Kaikkosen kyseiseen KK:iin ja Merja Kyllösen vastaus siihen:
http://www.eduskunta.fi/triphome/bin/thw/trip?${APPL}=utpkk&${BASE}=faktautpKK&${THWIDS}=0.  32/1359063872_61033&${TRIPPIFE}=PDF.pdf

Herkempää sapettais, mutta mua vaan ehkä harmittais. Ehkä.

--

Haluan kysyä teiltä jokaiselta, mitä teidän mielestä tarkoitetaan demokratialla ja sen toteutumisella? Kysyn myös toisen kysymyksen: mitkä asiat teidän mielestä ovat suomalaisen demokratian toimivuuden kannalta niitä suurimpia pullonkauloja? Tämä viimeinen kappale ei siis liity mitenkään tuohon Kaikkosen KK:iin, mutta en viittinyt tästä uuttakaan viestiketjua tehdä.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Julkisuudessa on puhuttu rautateiden henkilöliikenteen avautuvan vuosikymmenen lopulla nykyisen VR:n yksinoikeussopimuksen päätyttyä ja viimeistään EU:n neljännen rautatiepaketin myötä. Nykymääräysten mukaan kuitenkin henkilöliikenteen harjoittaminen muiden yhtiöiden toimesta on luvallista, jos VR ei sitä tee kyseisellä reitillä. Tällaisia potentiaalisia rataosia on useita (suluissa 2013 verkkoselostuksen mukaiset maksiminopeudet moottorijunille):
-	Hyvinkää  Karjaa (80)
-	Turku  Naantali (50)
-	Turku  Uusikaupunki (60)
-	Kokemäki  Rauma (100)
-	Seinäjoki  Kaskinen (60  80)
-	Kemi  Tornio/Haaparanta (120)
-	Nurmes  Kontiomäki (80)
-	Siilinjärvi  Viinijärvi (100)
-	Jyväskylä  Äänekoski/Saarijärvi (100/80)
-	Pieksämäki  Savonlinna (80  120)
-	Heinola  Lahti  Orimattila (60)
Eihän näistä juuri mikään olisi varsinainen kultakaivos, mutta tietyin edellytyksin jotkin voisivat olla kannattavia. Ainakin Uudenkaupungin ja Rauman radoista on tehty äskettäin selvityksiä.
Radat ovat tavaraliikenteen puolesta enimmäkseen välttävässä kunnossa; sen sijaan henkilöliikenteen kannalta sallitut huippunopeudet ovat yleensä aivan liian alhaisia. Lähiliikenne-tyyppisen kaluston huippunopeus on yleensä vähintään 120 km/h; toisaalta nopeuden noustessa yli 140 km/h vaaditaan tasoristeysten poistoa. Viimeiseksi mainittu nopeus olisikin optimaalinen eräillä pitemmillä reiteillä. Suurin kustannuserä tulisi siis ratojen kunnostamisesta näille nopeuksille ja lisäksi täytyisi tietenkin rakentaa laiturit ja muut asemarakenteet sekä ehkä joitakin junakohtaus-paikkoja.
Kaikkien näiden rataosien liikenteellä olisi voimakas syöttöliikennekomponentti, minkä vuoksi liikenteen aloittamisen pitäisi olla myös VR:n etu. Juna-aikataulullisessa mielessä erityisen edullisia liikenteen aloittamiskohtia ovat Karjaa, Turku, Seinäjoki, Jyväskylä ja Joensuu. Siellä liikenne voitaisiin hoitaa kätevästi mahdollisimman pienellä määrällä kalustoa ja silti saavuttaa hyvät vaihtoyhteydet. Sen sijaan esimerkiksi Pieksämäki ei ole tässä suhteessa edullinen.
Potentiaalisesti kannattavin reitti voisi olla Kuopiosta Joensuuhun, jos hyväksytään liikennöinti VR:kin liikenteessä olevilla pätkillä Siilinjärvelle ja Viinijärvelle. Kumpikin kaupunki on suomalaisittain suuri ja omaavat yliopiston. Tämä reitti on jo pikemminkin kaukoliikennetyyppinen ja jonkin verran pitempi kuin vastaava maantie, joten kilpailukykyinen matka-aika edellyttänee huippunopeutta 140 km/h. 
Tällä tavoin liikennettä voisi lisätä jo olemassa olevalla rataverkolla eikä tarvittaisi mitään rinnakkaisraiteita. Tämä lisäisi myös VR:n matkustajamääriä ja olisi siksi senkin etu. VR:n pelko lienee, että onnistuessaan yksityinen operointi olisi jonkinlainen Troijan hevonen, joka toisi tehokkaamman toiminnan myös pääradoille.

Juha

----------


## 339-DF

> -	Kemi  Tornio/Haaparanta (120)


Haaparannasta lähtevä junaliikenne on kansainvälisenä liikenteenä täysin kilpailulle vapaata esimerkiksi ruotsalaisen operaattorin hoitamana.

Mä en kyllä näe mitään noista yhteysväleistä sellaisena, että kaupallinen, yksityinen junaliikenne kannattaisi. Junat tarvitsevat suuria matkustajamääriä, jotta liikenne olisi järkevää. Meikäläisellä asukastiheydellä niitä ei kovin monesta korridorista löydy.

----------


## ultrix

> Haaparannasta lähtevä junaliikenne on kansainvälisenä liikenteenä täysin kilpailulle vapaata esimerkiksi ruotsalaisen operaattorin hoitamana.


Mielenkiintoista olisi kokeilla kepillä jäätä myös niin, että olisiko junalauttaliikenne vaikka Paldiskista Hankoon ja edelleen minne tahansa Suomessa sallittua nykynormein? Vrt. Puttgarden  Rødby-lauttaa käyttävät junat.




> Mä en kyllä näe mitään noista yhteysväleistä sellaisena, että kaupallinen, yksityinen junaliikenne kannattaisi. Junat tarvitsevat suuria matkustajamääriä, jotta liikenne olisi järkevää. Meikäläisellä asukastiheydellä niitä ei kovin monesta korridorista löydy.


Pääasia on saada noille radoille yleiseurooppalaisen käytännön mukainen Regio-liikenne käyntiin. Tuskin Saksankaan lukuisista RB-linjoista suurin osa on itsekannattavia, kuten ei muukaan paikallisliikenne. Suomessa asenne on jotenkin outo: liikennettä ei voi muka vapauttaa kilpailulle, koska se ei kuitenkaan ole kannattavaa, ja lisäliikennettä ei voi ostaa, koska kunnilla ei ole toimivaltaa, LVM:llä ei ole määrärahaa ja VR perii ihan liian kalliita korvauksia ottaen huomioon, että se pitää lipputulot itse. Ja liikenne on muutenkin epätarkoituksenmukaisesti järjestetty, kun hyvää(?) kalustoa seisotetaan tyhjän panttina jopa pendelöintitunteina (ks. aikataulut ainakin HpkJy, IlmYvi).

----------


## 339-DF

> Pääasia on saada noille radoille yleiseurooppalaisen käytännön mukainen Regio-liikenne käyntiin. Tuskin Saksankaan lukuisista RB-linjoista suurin osa on itsekannattavia, kuten ei muukaan paikallisliikenne. Suomessa asenne on jotenkin outo: liikennettä ei voi muka vapauttaa kilpailulle, koska se ei kuitenkaan ole kannattavaa, ja lisäliikennettä ei voi ostaa, koska kunnilla ei ole toimivaltaa, LVM:llä ei ole määrärahaa ja VR perii ihan liian kalliita korvauksia ottaen huomioon, että se pitää lipputulot itse. Ja liikenne on muutenkin epätarkoituksenmukaisesti järjestetty, kun hyvää(?) kalustoa seisotetaan tyhjän panttina jopa pendelöintitunteina (ks. aikataulut ainakin HpkJy, IlmYvi).


Se on kyllä totta, että keskustelu on usein aika mustavalkoista. Onhan vaihtoehtoja muitakin kuin VR:n liikenne ja kokonaan yksityisellä rahalla pyörivä liiketaloudellisesti kannattava liikenne. Voi hyvin olla, että jollain noista luetelluista rataosuuksista radanvarren kunnat ovat halukkaita tukemaan junaliikennettä. Jos näin on, kyllä niiden pitäisi saada se myös tehdä.

----------


## Murzu

> Kumpikin kaupunki on suomalaisittain suuri ja omaavat yliopiston. 
> Juha


Että oikein yliopisto. Mitä tekemistä yliopistolla ja junamatkustamisella on toistensa kanssa? Itse olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että junaa käytetään vähän kaikenlaiseen matkustustarpeeseen, työ, vapaa-aika, yms. Yhtä hyvin voisi luetella kaupunkeja, joissa pelataan jääkiekon sm-liigaa, sinnekin voi joku haluta matkustaa junalla. Raumalle siis junia ja sassiin. Työmatkailu on melko mittavaa, ainakin Helsinki-Tampere akselilla, mutta ei moni yliopistolle ole töihin menossa, vaan konttoreihin, palavereihin yms päivätöihin, joita riittää Helsinki-Tampere akselilla. Nämä maksavat lipustaan myös täyden hinnan, toisin kuin esim opiskelijat. Plus että opiskelijamatkailua tapahtuu lähinnä vain perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin, kun työmatkailua tapahtuu maanantaista perjantaihin kaikki 5 päivää. Tässä siis nyt tällainen välihuomio vaan...

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Että oikein yliopisto. Mitä tekemistä yliopistolla ja junamatkustamisella on toistensa kanssa? Itse olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että junaa käytetään vähän kaikenlaiseen matkustustarpeeseen, työ, vapaa-aika, yms. Yhtä hyvin voisi luetella kaupunkeja, joissa pelataan jääkiekon sm-liigaa, sinnekin voi joku haluta matkustaa junalla. Raumalle siis junia ja sassiin. Työmatkailu on melko mittavaa, ainakin Helsinki-Tampere akselilla, mutta ei moni yliopistolle ole töihin menossa, vaan konttoreihin, palavereihin yms päivätöihin, joita riittää Helsinki-Tampere akselilla. Nämä maksavat lipustaan myös täyden hinnan, toisin kuin esim opiskelijat. Plus että opiskelijamatkailua tapahtuu lähinnä vain perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin, kun työmatkailua tapahtuu maanantaista perjantaihin kaikki 5 päivää. Tässä siis nyt tällainen välihuomio vaan...


Yllä oleva kenties powered by Vilhonkatu 13...  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Että oikein yliopisto. Mitä tekemistä yliopistolla ja junamatkustamisella on toistensa kanssa?


Kuopiossa on Itä-Suomen yliopisto
Joensuussa on Itä-Suomen yliopisto

Suomessa on vielä voimassa akateeminen vapaus, joka sisältää myös suhteellisen laajan sivuainevalinnan vapauden. Mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että jengi suhaa kampusten välillä  jos ei nyt, niin tulevaisuudessa jos se mahdollistuu liikenneyhteyksienkin puolesta.




> Itse olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että junaa käytetään vähän kaikenlaiseen matkustustarpeeseen, työ, vapaa-aika, yms. Yhtä hyvin voisi luetella kaupunkeja, joissa pelataan jääkiekon sm-liigaa, sinnekin voi joku haluta matkustaa junalla. Raumalle siis junia ja sassiin. Työmatkailu on melko mittavaa, ainakin Helsinki-Tampere akselilla, mutta ei moni yliopistolle ole töihin menossa, vaan konttoreihin, palavereihin yms päivätöihin, joita riittää Helsinki-Tampere akselilla. Nämä maksavat lipustaan myös täyden hinnan, toisin kuin esim opiskelijat. Plus että opiskelijamatkailua tapahtuu lähinnä vain perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin, kun työmatkailua tapahtuu maanantaista perjantaihin kaikki 5 päivää. Tässä siis nyt tällainen välihuomio vaan...


Totta tuokin, tosin kyseisten yliopistokaupunkien välillä se voi tapahtua myös M-P. Olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että kaikkiin SM-liigan peleihin pitäisi päästä junalla, jos ei muuten niin tilausjunalla (vrt. Turkuhallin Jokeri-juna). HkiTpe-akselilla on muuten muitakin mahdollisuuksia kuin "täyden hinnan" maksaminen, varsinkin jos reitin toinen pää on Hervannassa

----------


## Antero Alku

Kun muualla julkisuudessa keskustellaan Suomen raideleveyden kaventamisesta uhkana VR-Yhtymän monopolin lakkauttamiselle, kerronpa ketjun aiheeseen ainakin löyhästi liittyvästä asiasta, jonka vaativuus ylittänee suomalaisen median ja poliitikkojen kyvyt.  :Wink: 

Stadler nimittäin esitteli Tallinnassa Eestin ja Valko-Venäjän rautateille toimittamiaan Flirt-junia. Suomen kannalta kiinnostavaa on, että tiukasti vain yhdenlaisten junien sijasta Viroon toimitetaan eripituisia Flirtejä ja sekä sähkö- että dieselversiona. Viron Sähkö-Flirtin voi sanoa vastaavan meidän Sm5-junaamme, joskin lähinnä meidän Sm5:ttä ovat Valko-Venäjän paikallisliikenneversiot.

Diesel-Flirt syntyy kiinnostavalla tavalla. Kun Sähkö-Flirtissä on päätyvaunujen lisäksi asiakkaan haluama määrä välivaunuja ja yhdessä välivaunussa on virroitin ja päämuuntaja, Diesel-Flirtissä on yksi lyhyt aggregaattivaunu. Teknisesti Diesel-Flirt onkin aggregaatilla varustettu Sähkö-Flirt, sillä päätyvaunut joissa ovat moottoritelit ja tehoelektroniikka, ovat molemmissa versioissa samanlaiset.

Virossa on tehty niin, että kokonaiset junat ovat suunnilleen samanpituiset sähkö- ja dieselversioina. Siksi Diesel-Flirtin välivaunut ovat puolikkaan aggregaattivaunun verran lyhyemmät. Periaatteessa voisi kuitenkin ajatella niin, että samassa junassa voisi olla pitkä virroittimella ja päämuuntajalla varustettu välivaunu sekä aggregaattivaunu, jolloin muodostuu Hybridi-Flirt.

Tällainen ratkaisu on Stadlerille tuttu, sillä Stadler on tehnyt dieselmoottorijunia samalla periaatteella jo aikaisemmin. Kiintoisaa lienee sekin, että Stadler toimittaa venäläiselle Metrowagonmashille aggregaattivaunuja, joita tullaan käyttämään MWM:n valmistamissa moottorijunissa. Cumminsin 1119 kW:n dieselmoottorilla varustettujen aggregaattien suunniteltu käyttöikä on 40 vuotta.

Se löyhä liittyminen tähän ketjuun on tietenkin siinä, että edistääkseen rautatieliikenteen kasvua Suomessa VR-Yhtymä voisi harkita luovia ratkaisuja ja toimintansa laajentamista eikä supistamista. Diesel- tai Hybridi-Flirtien hankinta olisi kevyehkö juttu, kun maassa on jo TraFi:n tyyppihyväksymää Flirt-kalustoa. Onhan toki muillakin valmistajilla ollut jo vuosia tarjolla modernia moottorijunakalustoa niin sähkö- kuin dieselkäyttöisenäkin. Mutta jospa Flirtien hankinta olisi jotenkin helpompaa. Ja kuten rautatiepoliittisesta keskustelusta voimme oppia, VR-Yhtymän uudet junat mahtuvat nykyisellekin rataverkolle, vain muiden omistamille junille on rakennettava uusia ratoja.  :Wink: 

Toinen luova ratkaisu VR-Yhtymälle edistää rautatieliikenteen kasvua Suomessa olisi tietenkin vetäytyä juoksuhaudasta ja myöntää, että Sm1-2 -kalusto on aivan yhtä käyttökelpoista kuin vilkkaasti romutetut siniset matkustajavaunutkin. Niistähän VR-Yhtymä jo vajaa kuukausi sitten myönsi, että hyvinhän ne kestävät vielä ainakin liki 10 vuotta. Aggregaatti siis muuttaa hyvin sähkömoottorijunan dieselmoottorijunaksi, kuten olen ehdottanut jo aiemminkin, ja siinäkin olisi saumaa edulliseen ja monipuoliseen kalustoon.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

Tekninen, joskin itse viestisi kokonaisuuteen nähden vähämerkityksellinen korjaus:




> Kun Sähkö-Flirtissä on päätyvaunujen lisäksi asiakkaan haluama määrä välivaunuja ja yhdessä välivaunussa on virroitin ja päämuuntaja


Sähkö-Flirtissä on virroittimet (2 kpl) päätyvaunuissa, kuten ovat myös päämuuntajat (2 kpl). Välivaunuissa ei ole tekniikkaa käytännössä lainkaan, poislukien pisimmät versiot, joissa on kolmas vetoteli. Juuri se, että kaikki tekniikka on päätyvaunuissa, mahdollistaa helpon tavan lisätä ja poistaa välivaunuja asiakkaan toiveiden mukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sähkö-Flirtissä on virroittimet (2 kpl) päätyvaunuissa, kuten ovat myös päämuuntajat (2 kpl). Välivaunuissa ei ole tekniikkaa käytännössä lainkaan, poislukien pisimmät versiot, joissa on kolmas vetoteli. Juuri se, että kaikki tekniikka on päätyvaunuissa, mahdollistaa helpon tavan lisätä ja poistaa välivaunuja asiakkaan toiveiden mukaan.


Eikös Sm5:ssä virroittimet ole nimenomaan välivaunujen siinä päässä, joka on päätyvaunua vasten. Näin ovat piirrokset myös Stadlerin esitteissä. En nyt löydä itseltäni ilmakuvaa Sm5:n katosta, vaikka olen niitä mm. Pasilassa vaikka kuinka monet kerrat katsellut. 25 kV taitaa mennä nivelen yli päätyvaunun puolelle, joten päämuuntaja on sitten päätyvaunussa.

Mutta Elektriraudteen 4-vaunuisessa Flirtissä on vain yksi virroitin, ja se on keskellä junaa toisen keskivaunun päässä. 3-vaunuisessa Flirtissä virroitin on tietenkin toista päätyvaunua vastaan olevassa päässä, mutta keskivaunun katolla. Sekä eestiläisille että suomalaisille Flirteille Stadler ilmoittaa saman tehon, joten siihen ei asia vaikuta.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikös Sm5:ssä virroittimet ole nimenomaan välivaunujen siinä päässä, joka on päätyvaunua vasten. Näin ovat piirrokset myös Stadlerin esitteissä. En nyt löydä itseltäni ilmakuvaa Sm5:n katosta, vaikka olen niitä mm. Pasilassa vaikka kuinka monet kerrat katsellut.


KVW: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...im%C3%A4ki.JPG

Kyllä tuo selkeästi päätyvaunun puolella minusta on. Voin kertoa myös aamulla uudestaan live-tarkastelun tehtyäni.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikös Sm5:ssä virroittimet ole nimenomaan välivaunujen siinä päässä, joka on päätyvaunua vasten.


Jooh, väärin muistin, näin se näyttäisi olevan kuten Antero sanoo. Välivaunujen päistä löytyy. Näkyy (alaslaskettuna) vaikkapa tässä: http://vaunut.org/kuva/75570

----------


## 339-DF

> Että oikein yliopisto. Mitä tekemistä yliopistolla ja junamatkustamisella on toistensa kanssa?


Paljonkin. Maaseutukaupunkeihin hajasijoitettujen yliopistojen opiskelijat ja henkilökunta tulevat hyvin suurelta osin pääkaupunkiseudulta, Tampereelta ja Turusta eivätkä opiskelijat ja henkilökunta jää viikonlopuksi sinne maaseudulle, vaan tulevat kotiin. Istuvat sitten Vaasan-junassa joka perjantai ja sunnuntai. Eihän noissa kyetä järjestämään opetustakaan perjantaisin, kun kaikilla on kiire pois sieltä pakkohajasijoituspaikkakunnalta. Nuo maaseutuyliopistot ovat vähän sellaisia kannettu vesi kaivossa -tyyppisiä juttuja.

----------


## Antero Alku

EU:n esitys neljänneksi rautatiepaketiksi on julkaistu, ja siinä on vihdoin lopullinen rautateiden monopolien lakkauttaminen. EU:n lehdistötiedotteeseen on linkki tässä ja itse rautatiepakettiehdotus (englanniksi) on tässä linkissä. Onkohan tässä nyt paikka julkiselle kiitokselle Siim Kallakselle.

Tämä siis on ehdotus, ei vielä lopullinen direktiivi. Mutta jos EU:n muutamat jäärät ovat vihdoin antaneet periksi ja hyväksyneet rautatiemonopolien lakkauttamisen edes ehdotusvaiheessa, niin lienee todennäköistä, että tästä tulee vielä tosi.

Nyt olisi toivottavaa, että Suomessa poliitikot, ammattiliitot ja VR-Yhtymä ymmärtäisivät, mikä on suomalaiselle rautatieyrittämiselle eduksi. Sitä ei ole tähän saakka jatkunut kaluston kiivas hävittäminen, palveluiden supistaminen ja kaikenlaisten esteiden ja haittojen keksiminen ja käyttö aloittavan liiketoiminnan estämiseksi. Vaan täysin päin vastoin.

VR-Yhtymän kannattaa nyt tukea kaikin keinoin rautatieliiketoiminnan syntymistä Suomeen. VR-Yhtymän kannattaisi myös luopua yksinoikeussopimuksestaan suomalaisten yritysten hyväksi tilanteissa, joissa se ei itse halua toimia, mutta muodollisesti sillä on yksinoikeus voimassa rataosalle.

Jos nykymeno jatkuu, monopolin tullessa laittomaksi Suomessa on kuralla oleva yksi ainoa VR-Yhtymä, joka ei ole millään lailla kilpailukykyinen itseään isompien kansainvälisten yritysten kanssa. Niillä kansainvälisillä on tukenaan vähintään Euroopan laajuinen liiketoimintaverkko, mutta VR-Yhtymllä ei ole täällä yhtään mitään.

Kirjoitin tästä aiheesta blogiini 12.1.

Antero

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:03 ----------




> EU:n esitys neljänneksi rautatiepaketiksi on julkaistu, ja siinä on vihdoin lopullinen rautateiden monopolien lakkauttaminen. EU:n lehditöstiedotteeseen on linkki tässä ja itse rautatiepakettiehdotus (englanniksi) on tässä linkissä.


LVM on julkaissut asiasta tiedotteen, joka on tässä linkissä. Ajatuksiaan voinee lähettä tiedotteessa mainituille asian valmistelijoille.

Antero

----------


## Piikkimonni

Entäs, jos vuokraisi täysin uutta kalustoa Venäjältä ja järjestäisi huollot rajan takana. Luulisin, että venäläisen kaluston saa muokattua Suomessa hyväksyttävään kuntoon aika helposti. Kulunvalvontalaitteisiin joutuu tietysti investoimaan ja tietoliikenteeseen mutta loppu onkin normaalia rautatie- ja sähkövoimatekniikkaa.

----------


## Kani

Ylen radiouutisissa oli äsken juttu Ruotsista, jossa markkinoiden vapauttamisesta on uutisen mukaan "ristiriitaisia kokemuksia". Jutussa haastateltiin kahta matkustajaa, jotka olivat tyytymättömiä myöhästymisten tiedottamiseen.

Uutisessa haastateltu SJ:n edustaja (!) totesi vapauttamisen olleen hyvä asia, sillä yhden operaattorin mallissa ei synny uusia ideoita. SJ:n edustajan mukaan uudet operaattorit ovat auttaneet rautatieliikennettä kasvamaan.

----------


## SD202

> Toinen luova ratkaisu VR-Yhtymälle edistää rautatieliikenteen kasvua Suomessa olisi tietenkin vetäytyä juoksuhaudasta ja myöntää, että Sm1-2 -kalusto on aivan yhtä käyttökelpoista kuin vilkkaasti romutetut siniset matkustajavaunutkin. Niistähän VR-Yhtymä jo vajaa kuukausi sitten myönsi, että hyvinhän ne kestävät vielä ainakin liki 10 vuotta. Aggregaatti siis muuttaa hyvin sähkömoottorijunan dieselmoottorijunaksi, kuten olen ehdottanut jo aiemminkin, ja siinäkin olisi saumaa edulliseen ja monipuoliseen kalustoon.


Vertailun vuoksi...näin muualla:
http://www.elektrolok.de/statistiken/z-stellung.php
Etenkin noiden 185-sarjalaisten mukana olo listalla sykähdyttää. Kaikki 185-sarjalaiset on valmistettu 2000-luvulla eikä nyt löydy siis joillekin sarjan vetureille käyttöä...

Käytöstä poistettujenkin vetureiden listalta löytyy 1980-luvulla toimitettua kalustoa - ainakin sarjan 143 muodossa:
http://www.elektrolok.de/statistiken/ausmusterung.php

Noita 143-sarjalaisia on viime aikoina jopa romutettu:
http://www.elektrolok.de/news/archiv...ttnews2011.php
Noh, onneksi nuo 143-sarjalaiset hankittiin veronmaksajien rahoilla sellaisessa valtiossa, jota ei ole enää olemassa.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vertailun vuoksi...näin muualla:... Etenkin noiden 185-sarjalaisten mukana olo listalla sykähdyttää. Kaikki 185-sarjalaiset on valmistettu 2000-luvulla eikä nyt löydy siis joillekin sarjan vetureille käyttöä...


Saksan ja meidän tilanteen ero on, että kalustoa ei Suomessa poisteta siksi, että sillä ei ole käyttöä vaan siksi, ettei sitä käytettäisi. Halua paikallisjunaliikenteeseen on ollut eri puolilla Suomea, mutta VR-Yhtymässä ei ole ollut halua järjestää sitä missään pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella. Ja vaikka jollain muulla olisikin halua järjestää liikennettä, senkin monopoliyhtiö estää hävittämällä kaluston, jotta se vaan ei päädy käyttöön, josta VR-Yhtymä on kieltäytynyt.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Saksan ja meidän tilanteen ero on, että kalustoa ei Suomessa poisteta siksi, että sillä ei ole käyttöä vaan siksi, ettei sitä käytettäisi. Halua paikallisjunaliikenteeseen on ollut eri puolilla Suomea, mutta VR-Yhtymässä ei ole ollut halua järjestää sitä missään pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella. Ja vaikka jollain muulla olisikin halua järjestää liikennettä, senkin monopoliyhtiö estää hävittämällä kaluston, jotta se vaan ei päädy käyttöön, josta VR-Yhtymä on kieltäytynyt.


Paikallisjunaliikenteen markkinaehtoinen kysyntä Helsingin lähiliikennealueen ulkopuolella on varsin pientä. Käytännössä valtion tai kuntien pitäisi tukea liikennettä erittäin voimakkaasti että se VR:lle kannattaisi. 

Mitä vanhaan kalustoon tulee Sm1:t ja Sm2:t ovat nykymittapuulla liian epäluotettavaa kalustoa, että niiden käyttöikää olisi mitään järkeä jatkaa. Talven sähkövikojen vähentäminen myös vaatii niille lämpimiä tiloja ja matalampaa käyttöastetta, jotta junat ehtivät kuivua. Samoin varakalustoa ja kaluston siirtovalmius pitää alueella olla radalle usein jymähtävien junien vuoksi. 

Sm1 ja Sm2 kalusto on varsin sopimatonta alueille, jossa varakalusto ja huoltopalvelut ovat kaukana. Siellä tarvitaan sellaista luotettavuutta, jota Sm1 ja Sm2 kalusto ei tarjoa.

----------


## jodo

> Paikallisjunaliikenteen markkinaehtoinen kysyntä Helsingin lähiliikennealueen ulkopuolella on varsin pientä. Käytännössä valtion tai kuntien pitäisi tukea liikennettä erittäin voimakkaasti että se VR:lle kannattaisi. 
> 
> Mitä vanhaan kalustoon tulee Sm1:t ja Sm2:t ovat nykymittapuulla liian epäluotettavaa kalustoa, että niiden käyttöikää olisi mitään järkeä jatkaa. Talven sähkövikojen vähentäminen myös vaatii niille lämpimiä tiloja ja matalampaa käyttöastetta, jotta junat ehtivät kuivua. Samoin varakalustoa ja kaluston siirtovalmius pitää alueella olla radalle usein jymähtävien junien vuoksi. 
> 
> Sm1 ja Sm2 kalusto on varsin sopimatonta alueille, jossa varakalusto ja huoltopalvelut ovat kaukana. Siellä tarvitaan sellaista luotettavuutta, jota Sm1 ja Sm2 kalusto ei tarjoa.


Ei Sm1 ja Sm2 kalusto ole mitenkään erityisen epäluotettavia. Tilannetta on vain heikentänyt Sm1 junien kunnossapidon "lopettaminen". Niihin ei haluta käyttää rahaa kun ne kuitenkin paalataan ihan kohta.   Sm2 kalustolla tullaan ajamaan vielä ainakin 10 vuotta ja ne ovat muutenkin paljon paremmassa kunnossa kuin teräskoriset ruostesisarensa Sm1:t.

----------


## ultrix

> Paikallisjunaliikenteen markkinaehtoinen kysyntä Helsingin lähiliikennealueen ulkopuolella on varsin pientä. Käytännössä valtion tai kuntien pitäisi tukea liikennettä erittäin voimakkaasti että se VR:lle kannattaisi.


Kuinkas laajaa se paikallisjunaliikenteen markkinaehtoinen kysyntä on Helsingin lähiliikennealueen sisäpuolella?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuinkas laajaa se paikallisjunaliikenteen markkinaehtoinen kysyntä on Helsingin lähiliikennealueen sisäpuolella?


Nykyisellä kustannustasolla VR:n lähiliikenne HSL-alueella tuottaa tappiota, vaikka junat pullistelisivat matkustajia. Mutta sitä en osaa sanoa, olisiko vastaavan matkustajamäärän kuljettaminen busseilla edullisempaa. Mahdollisesti olisi  esim. M-junalla on noin 40 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa, mikä kyllä kyetään sullomaan busseihin, jos matka-ajasta ja matkustusmukavuudesta ei välitetä. Enkä muuten olisi tuosta "nykyisestäkään" ihan varma  kai Sm5:n piti muuttaa tilannetta HSL:lle edullisempaan suuntaan. Onkohan muuttanut?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Nykyisellä kustannustasolla VR:n lähiliikenne HSL-alueella tuottaa tappiota, vaikka junat pullistelisivat matkustajia.


Tarkennatko, tack. Tarkoitatko, että VR:n lähiliikenne HSL-alueella tuottaa tappiota VR:lle, vai kenties HSL:lle? Lähes kaikki joukkoliikenne tuottaa HSL:lle tappiota. Muistan jostain joskus lukeneeni tai kuulleeni, että HSL-alueen lipputulot peittävät joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskustannuksista n. 40...50%. Korjatkaa, mikäli olen väärässä.

Tokkopa joukkoliikenteen on tarkoituskaan tuottaa välitöntä voittoa liikenteen tilaajalle. Mitä vielä tähän alkuperäiseen asiaan tulee, HSL:n tilaama liikenne on VR:lle aivan äärimmäisen hyvä bisnes.

----------


## kuukanko

> Enkä muuten olisi tuosta "nykyisestäkään" ihan varma  kai Sm5:n piti muuttaa tilannetta HSL:lle edullisempaan suuntaan. Onkohan muuttanut?


Lyhyellä aikavälillä uusi raideliikennekalusto maksaa lisää, kun korvataan vuosikymmeniä vanhaa kalustoa, josta ei käytännössä ole pääomakustannuksia. Pääomavaltaisessa raideliikenteessä lisäyksen kokonaisvaikutus on merkittävä: muistaakseni esim. Helsingin sisäisen lipun hintaa nostettiin aikanaan Variotram-hankinnan vuoksi.

----------


## Samppa

> Lähes kaikki joukkoliikenne tuottaa HSL:lle tappiota. Muistan jostain joskus lukeneeni tai kuulleeni, että HSL-alueen lipputulot peittävät joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskustannuksista n. 40...50%. Korjatkaa, mikäli olen väärässä.


HSL-alueen joukkoliikenne ei tuota tappiota HSL:lle. Jäsenkunnat ovat määritelleet, minkä tasoista joukkoliikennettä ne haluavat asukkailleen tarjota ja hinnoittelevat tariffin niin, että lipputuloilla katetaan puolet kustannuksista. Toisen puolen maksavat jäsenkunnat ja kyse on tietoisesta poliittisesta päätöksestä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> HSL-alueen joukkoliikenne ei tuota tappiota HSL:lle. Jäsenkunnat ovat määritelleet, minkä tasoista joukkoliikennettä ne haluavat asukkailleen tarjota ja hinnoittelevat tariffin niin, että lipputuloilla katetaan puolet kustannuksista. Toisen puolen maksavat jäsenkunnat ja kyse on tietoisesta poliittisesta päätöksestä.


Juurikin itse asiassa näin. Sori epäselvä artikulointini, mutta enivei, VR:lle tuo on parhainta mahdollista bisnestä koko valtakunnan mittakaavassa, myöntäväthän he sen suoraan strategiaprujussakin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkennatko, tack. Tarkoitatko, että VR:n lähiliikenne HSL-alueella tuottaa tappiota VR:lle, vai kenties HSL:lle?


Ei se VR:lle tappiota tuota, eihän VR sitä muuten ajaisi. Mutta HSL:lle se tulee niin kalliiksi, etteivät lipputulot riitä kattamaan kuluja silloinkaan, jos junat ovat täpötäysiä.

Raitioliikenne kattaa kulunsa suurin piirtein jo nyt, vaikka harva vuoro on ääriään myöten täynnä.

Bussit taas kulkevat keskimäärin niin tyhjinä ja niiden kustannusrakenne on niin epäedullinen, etteivät nekään kykene kattamaan kulujaan  teoriassa joku hyvin vilkas bussilinja saattaisi kyllä niukin naukin pystyä siihen. Onkohan HSL-alueella sellaisia?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:02 ----------




> Lyhyellä aikavälillä uusi raideliikennekalusto maksaa lisää, kun korvataan vuosikymmeniä vanhaa kalustoa, josta ei käytännössä ole pääomakustannuksia. Pääomavaltaisessa raideliikenteessä lisäyksen kokonaisvaikutus on merkittävä: muistaakseni esim. Helsingin sisäisen lipun hintaa nostettiin aikanaan Variotram-hankinnan vuoksi.


Ja 10 välipalavaunua HSL "maksaa" vähentämällä raitioliikenteestä neljä vuoroa. Tämä on hauska periaate  odotan innolla, miten HSL "maksaa" 400-sarjan 40 uutta ratikkaa. Jos heitetään, että yksi uusi vaunu maksaa kuusi kertaa sen mitä yksi välipala, niin pitäisi vähentää 96 ratikkavuoroa. Mutta kun niitä ei ole niin monta, niin mitäs sitten tehdään? Ja niin, jos ne ratikkavuorot kaikki säästetään pois, niin mitä niillä uusilla ratikoilla sitten tehdään? Siinä pähkinä purtavaksi.

Onneksi kuitenkin Länsimetro kalustoineen maksetaan alentamalla Matinkylän ja keskustan välisten matkojen hintaa. Eihän sinne metroon muuten riittäisi porukkaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Raitioliikenne kattaa kulunsa suurin piirtein jo nyt, vaikka harva vuoro on ääriään myöten täynnä.
> 
> Bussit taas kulkevat keskimäärin niin tyhjinä ja niiden kustannusrakenne on niin epäedullinen, etteivät nekään kykene kattamaan kulujaan  teoriassa joku hyvin vilkas bussilinja saattaisi kyllä niukin naukin pystyä siihen. Onkohan HSL-alueella sellaisia?


Bussien kustannuksista linjoittain on muistaakseni puhuttu täällä ennenkin. Tietoja niistä löytyy HSL:n yksikkökustannusraportista. Lipputuloja siitä ei löydy linjoittain, joten kannattavuutta pitää arvioida enemmän hiha-arviona. Kokonaisuutena esim. Helsingin sisäisessä liikenteessä keskimääräinen lipputuloa nousua kohden on reilut 50 senttiä, joten siltä pohjalta voi arvioida. Helsingin bussilinjoista ainakin 82 pääsee tuotantokustannuksiltaan lähelle tuota.

Ratikkaliikenteen kustannukset (pelkkä liikennöintikorvaus) olivat 2011 86 senttiä / nousu, joten ei sielläkään lipputulot kata kuin n. 2/3 liikennöintikustannuksista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikkaliikenteen kustannukset (pelkkä liikennöintikorvaus) olivat 2011 86 senttiä / nousu, joten ei sielläkään lipputulot kata kuin n. 2/3 liikennöintikustannuksista.


Ratikkaliikenteen lipputulot eivät vastaa Helsingin keskiarvoa, poskettoman kalliita kertalippuja myydään huomattavasti enemmän kuin bussiliikenteessä. Pitäisi varmaan vaatia parempaa tilastointia. Lippulajitutkimuksista saanee jotain dataa ulos.

----------


## petteri

> Ratikkaliikenteen lipputulot eivät vastaa Helsingin keskiarvoa, poskettoman kalliita kertalippuja myydään huomattavasti enemmän kuin bussiliikenteessä. Pitäisi varmaan vaatia parempaa tilastointia. Lippulajitutkimuksista saanee jotain dataa ulos.


Mutta entä kausilippujen tulot? Olisiko ratikoiden käyttäjissä enemmän joukkoliikenteen heavyusereita kuin busseissa eli kausilippulaisten keskimääräinen lipputulo nousua kohti matalampi?

----------


## kuukanko

Ja ratikoissa on busseja huomattavasti enemmän niitäkin matkustajia, jotka eivät ole ostaneet lippua lainkaan. Ilman tarkempaa tilastointia on siis paha sanoa mitään erosta keskiarvoon.

----------


## ultrix

> Nykyisellä kustannustasolla VR:n lähiliikenne HSL-alueella tuottaa tappiota, vaikka junat pullistelisivat matkustajia.


VR:n lähiliikenne ei olekaan markkinaehtoista. Kannattavaa bisnestä se saattaa silti olla, tai olla olematta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja ratikoissa on busseja huomattavasti enemmän niitäkin matkustajia, jotka eivät ole ostaneet lippua lainkaan.


Onko tästä muuten jotain vuosittaista tilastohistoriaa olemassa jossain netin syövereissä tai kenties jollain kotona?
Aikoinaan päästettiin istuskelemaan busseihin terminaaleilla, kun kuskit olivat tauolla. Silloin ei suurinta osaa kuskeja liput kiinnostanut. Kiinnostaisi tietää, miten paljon nykyistä enemmän tuolloin kuljettiin liputta bussiliikenteessä. Luultavasti ei varmaan ihan metron, ratikan ja lähijunien tasoa, koska "käytäntö" koski vain tiettyjä terminaaleja ja muutamia linjoja. Mutta ilman matkustavien määrä HKL-bussliikenteessä oli varmasti enemmän kuin nykyinen HSL-alueen 0,8 %.

Sori, ohi aiheen meni.

----------


## sane

Tulipahan tästä liputta matkustamisesta mieleen, että huomattavasti useammin olen bussilla matkustanut ilman asianmukaista lippua kuin ratikalla. Syitä on kaksi:
- Yhteen aikaan 506:lla oli usein matkakortinlukija rikki => kuski käski suoraa istumaan
- Minulla on ollut Helsingin sisäistä aikaa ja olen mennyt Espoon puolelle. Laite piippaa mukavasti ja niinpä sitä unohtaa painaa sitä kakkosta.Tämän arvioisin olevan yllättävänkin yleistä.

----------


## kuukanko

Talouselämä: HSL vaatii VR:n pilkkomista

----------


## ess

> Talouselämä: HSL vaatii VR:n pilkkomista


Taas on virkamiehet tekemässä politiikkaa. Jospa tyytyisivät vaan toteuttamaan kansan demokraattisesti valitsemien päättäjien määräyksiä.

----------


## JSL

Virkamiehet ovat poliitikkojen valvonnassa ja aika monet istuvat valtuustossa tai lautakunnissa....

----------


## Hartsa

Europarlamentaarikot vastustavat monopolin purkamista Uuden Suomen blogeissa.

Sotkeeko EU junaliikenteemme lopullisesti




> Harvaan asutussa, pitkien etäisyyksien Suomessa kannattavia, kilpailun näkökulmasta kiinnostavia raideyhteyksiä on vähän. Kannattamattomia rataosuuksia löytyy sitäkin enemmän. Kuka huolehtii yhteyksistä vaikkapa Kemijärvelle raideliikenteen avautuessa vapaalle kilpailulle?  
> 
> Esimerkiksi Saksan ja Ranskan rautatiet voisivat ehkä olla kiinnostuneita ottamaan hoitaakseen muutaman harvan parhaiten kannattavan ratayhteyden Suomessa. Kilpailun lisääntyminen heikentäisi edelleen VR:n mahdollisuuksia hoitaa junaliikennettä koko maassa. Vaarana on, että henkilöliikenteen avoin kilpailu johtaisi kannattamattomien ratayhteyksien junaliikenteen supistamiseen edelleen.


Huomioiko EU:n rautatieuudistus Suomen erityisolosuhteet




> Ei liene salaisuus, että Suomessa syrjäseutujen liikenne on mahdollistettu VR:n tulouttaessa kannattavien reittien tulovirtaa harvaan asuttuun rataliikenteeseen. Useiden toimijoiden tullessa markkinoille, rataliikenne näillä kannattamattomilla alueilla olisi vaarassa. Kannattamatonta liikenneosuutta kun ei kilpailutustilanteessa kannata tavoitella.


EU vs VR




> VR pystyy ylläpitämään syrjäseutujen palveluita juuri vilkkaampien rataosuuksien tuomalla voitolla. Jos tuo voitto annetaan yksityisille (todennäköisesti ulkomaisille) yrityksille, ei VR:lle jää käteen kuin tappiota tuottavat linjat, jotka eivät yksityisiä yhtiöitä kiinnosta.
> 
> Tämä ei tietäisi hyvää harvemmin asuttujen seutujen palveluiden jatkuvuudelle.


Kaikissa kolmessa blogissa faktat ovat pielessä. Päättäjillä on sitkeä luulo että VR ajaa esimerkiksi Nurmeksen kannattamattomia junia tuloilla joita se saa kannattavasta Helsinki-Tampere reitistä. Suomen erityisolosuhteisiinkin viitataan taas ja ensimmäisessä kommentissa kysytään mitä ne Suomen erityisolosuhteet ovat. Toki Barcelona-Madrid reitillä on enemmän matkustajia kuin Lieksa-Nurmes välillä ja Suomessa on talvi mutta näillä syillä ei voi mitenkään perustella junaliikenteen monopolia.

----------


## Kani

Hyvin on "joku" lobannut, kun yli puoluerajojen argumentit ovat melkein sanasta sanaan samoja. Taitavasti on rakennettu asetelma, jossa ei muka ole muita vaihtoehtoja kuin nykytilan jatkaminen tai markkinoiden täydellinen vapauttaminen ilman mitään säätelyä - sitähän lainauksissa kaikki kolme teilaavat kuin jonakin todellisena uhkakuvana.

Yhteiskunnallisen asiantuntemuksen puute on lainatuissa teksteissä hämmästyttävää noin pitkälle päässeiltä poliitikoilta. Luulisi jokaisen politiikassa jonkinlaisen aseman hankkineen tietävän, millaisia erilaisia hankintamekanismeja on käytettävissä ja käytetäänkin joka päivä kaikkialla Suomessa toimivissa julkisissa palveluissa.

----------


## hmikko

Ilta-Sanomien uutisen mukaan VR:n monopolia kaukoliikenteen henkilöjunien ajamisessa on jatkettu vuodesta 2019 vuoteen 2024. Syy luemma se, että "kilpailun avaamisen pelisäännöt EU:ssa eivät ole valmiina".


http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...579384606.html

----------


## tlajunen

> Ilta-Sanomien uutisen mukaan VR:n monopolia kaukoliikenteen henkilöjunien ajamisessa on jatkettu vuodesta 2019 vuoteen 2024. Syy luemma se, että "kilpailun avaamisen pelisäännöt EU:ssa eivät ole valmiina".


LVM:n tiedote: http://www.lvm.fi/tiedote/4152844/lv...misen-jatkosta

----------


## JSL

Tämä on kommunismia! Menettelyä ei voi enää puolustella edes valtion tuhansien suojatyöpaikkojen säilyttämisellä koska viime vuosikymmeninä on konepajat lopetettu ju muutenkin potkittu porukkaa pihalle. Edes vastavalmistuneet kuskit ei saa töitä.

----------


## sane

Ikävä päätös. Tulee väkisinkin mieleen onko LVM:n mielestä rataverkon tavoitteena palvella VR:ää vai matkustajaa?

Mitähän toiminpiteitä tehdään, jotta rataverkko tarjoaisi vuonna 2024 mahdollisuudet toimivalle kilpailulle?

Valtio voisi ennemminkin näyttää esimerkkiä: Vähintään VR:n vetokalusto erilliseen kalustoyhtiöön, joka vuokraisi sitä tasapuolisesti kaikille toimijoille. Kansantalouden pitäisi kokonaisuudessaan hyötyä kuljetushintojen alenemisesta seuraavasta teollisuuden kilpailukyvyn paranemisesta. Myös henkilöliikenteen puolella olisi mahdollisuuksia mm. tuontipolttoaineiden käytön pienenemisen seurauksena.

----------


## SD202

> Ilta-Sanomien uutisen mukaan VR:n monopolia kaukoliikenteen henkilöjunien ajamisessa on jatkettu vuodesta 2019 vuoteen 2024. Syy luemma se, että "kilpailun avaamisen pelisäännöt EU:ssa eivät ole valmiina".


Mitenköhän erinäiset yhtiöt esimerkiksi Ruotsissa tai Saksassa ovatkaan sitten voineet harjoittaa SJ:n ja DB:n kanssa kilpailevaa kaukojunaliikennettä, jos "kilpailun avaamisen pelisäännöt EU:ssa eivät ole valmiina"?

----------


## hmikko

> Mitenköhän erinäiset yhtiöt esimerkiksi Ruotsissa tai Saksassa ovatkaan sitten voineet harjoittaa SJ:n ja DB:n kanssa kilpailevaa kaukojunaliikennettä, jos "kilpailun avaamisen pelisäännöt EU:ssa eivät ole valmiina"?


Siellä lienee kilpailtu VR:n mielestä väärillä säännöillä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Päätös ei tainnut olla erityinen yllätys. Mutta silti vähän ihmetyttää, että minkäänlaisia askeleita ei otettu kohti vapaata kilpailua. Sehän on kuitenkin EU-tasolla selkeä tavoite. Riippumatta siitä, hiotaanko direktiivejä vielä toistaiseksi vai ei. Luonteva askel olisi ollut esimerkiksi ministeriön oman ostoliikenteen sulkeminen yksinoikeussopimuksen ulkopuolelle. Myöskään paikallisliikenteestä pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella ei puhuta mitään, optimistisesti ajatellen tämän sopimuksen ei pitäisi vaikuttaa siihen, jos vaikka Tampere haluaisi itse operoida paikallisjunia, mutta en olisi nyt ihan varma.

Tulkitsen tällaisten elementtien puutteen siten, että ministeriö ei ole ollut lainkaan aloitteellinen neuvotteluissa, vaan on hyväksynyt vr:n ehdotukset suunnilleen sellaisinaan.

----------


## sub

Ymmärrän kyllä että tiettyjä kansantaloudellisesti järkeviä monopoleja pyritään suojelemaan eikä ihan joka asiassa hypellä EU:n mallioppilaana, mutta kalliin ja kaikin puolin muutenkin surkeasti hoidetun junaliikenteen operoinnin suojelu ei oikein uppoa tähän kuvioon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Päätös ei tainnut olla erityinen yllätys.


Ei ollut yllätys muuta kuin tapa, jolla asia hoidettiin. Keskellä kesää, ilman minkäänlaista keskustelua. Kyse on varsin suuresta poliittisesta arvolatauksesta kuin myös isosta asiasta taloudellisesti. VR-Yhtymä pyörittää noin 2 miljardin liikevaihtoa ja kuluttaa verorahoja vuosittain muutaman kymmenen miljoonaa. Pelkästään HSL-kunnilta lähtee iso siivu HSL-liikenteen katteessa. Voi vaikka verrata siihen, minkälainen haloo tuli Fennovoiman ydinvoimalahankkeesta. Yhden voimalan hinta on suunnilleen kahden vuoden VR-Yhtymän liikevaihto, ja ministerit jylisevät, vaikka Fennovoiman projekti ei tulekaan veronmaksajien kustannettavaksi, kuten VR-Yhtymän monopoli.

Onneksi HSL-sopimus päättyy ja se kilpailutetaan. VR-yhtymä voi tietenkin voittaa senkin. Onhan taustalla kilpailuvoimaa, kuten muun junaliikenteen tuotot ja romuksi mainostettu kalusto, joka voi muuttua huokealla korjauksella kuin uudeksi mutta erittäin halvaksi ja kilpailukykyiseksi tuotannontekijäksi. Mutta jos vain on muita tarjouksia, hinta tulee tipahtamaan. Eihän kyse ole siitä, että VR-Yhtymä pitäisi kaataa vaan siitä, että se alkaisi toimia kuten yritykset yleensä.

HSL-sopimuksen kohtalo ei kuitenkaan vaikuta Tampereella. Sillä vain HSL-liikenne on kaiken muun rataverkon kattavan yksinoikeussopimuksen ulkopuolella. Ja sopimus on kirjoitettu niin, että riittä, kun VR-Yhtymällä on vaikka vain kerran vuodessa henkilöjunavuoro jollain rataosalla, niin se saa sillä yksinoikeuden olla liikennöimättä kaikkina muina vuoden päivinä.

Antero

----------


## jodo

> romuksi mainostettu kalusto, joka voi muuttua huokealla korjauksella kuin uudeksi mutta erittäin halvaksi ja kilpailukykyiseksi tuotannontekijäksi. 
> 
> 
> 
> Antero


Jos tämä on ns. Sm1-kortti, niin taidat olla väärässä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos tämä on ns. Sm1-kortti, niin taidat olla väärässä.


En ole seurannut Sm1:ien poistotahtia tai romuttamista. Mutta VR-Yhtymän noudattaman käytännön perusteella Sm2:t ovat myös romua ajalle vuoden 2017 jälkeen. Jos arvioidaan, että VR-Yhtymä tarjoaa joko uusia Sm5:n tapaisia junia tai modernisoituja vanhoja Sm-junia (ihan sama onko sarjaa 1 vai 2), niin tarjouksen loppusummissa on melkoisen suuri ero.

En tietenkään tiedä, miten hyvin VR-Yhtymässä ollaan perillä kalustomarkkinoiden tapahtumista Euroopassa ja mitä yhtymässä tiedetään modrnisoinnista. Mutta junakaluston modernisointi on varsin yleistä. Tapauksia oli näyttävästi esillä viime syksynäkin Innotransissa, ja kyllä VR-Yhtymänkin porukka messuilla kävi. Modernisoinnilla saadaan kalustoa, jonka vaunupäiväkustannus voi olla 5070 % alhaisempi kuin uudella kalustolla. Investointipainotteisessa junaliikenteessä 5070 % on merkittävä kilpailuetu  jos asiakas hyväksyy. Ja voi hyvinkin hyväksyä, vaikka laatukriteereillä ei aluksi haluttaisi hyväksyä. Raha on aika hyvä konsultti kaupankäynnissä.

Antero

----------


## SD202

> En tietenkään tiedä, miten hyvin VR-Yhtymässä ollaan perillä kalustomarkkinoiden tapahtumista Euroopassa ja mitä yhtymässä tiedetään modrnisoinnista. Mutta junakaluston modernisointi on varsin yleistä. Tapauksia oli näyttävästi esillä viime syksynäkin Innotransissa, ja kyllä VR-Yhtymänkin porukka messuilla kävi.


Keski-Euroopassa on tosiaan esimerkkejä siitä, miten modernisoinnilla saadaan paikallisjunakalustolle lisää käyttöikää. Puolassa on modernisoitu ainakin sähköjunasarjaa EN57:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/list/po...d_pkp-skm.html
http://www.railfaneurope.net/list/po...nd_pkp-pr.html

Belgiassa taasen on rempattu AM73 -sähköjunia:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/list/be...um_sncb-m.html

Hollannissa on modernisoitu Sprinter -sähköjunia:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/list/ne...lands_nsr.html

Mutta 1970-luvulla valmistettuja sähköjunia on poistettu käytöstä muuallakin kuin Suomessa. Ainakin Tukholman X1-junat ( http://www.railfaneurope.net/list/sweden/sweden_sl.html ) sekä saksalaiset BR420-junat tulevat mieleen esimerkkeinä. Jälkimmäisistä on modernisoitu lähinnä uusimpia junia:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/list/ge...any_db_mu.html

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keski-Euroopassa on tosiaan esimerkkejä siitä, miten modernisoinnilla saadaan paikallisjunakalustolle lisää käyttöikää. ...
> Mutta 1970-luvulla valmistettuja sähköjunia on poistettu käytöstä muuallakin kuin Suomessa.


Aivan, maailma ei ole mustavalkoinen.  Uusia junia hankittaneen varmaankin enemmän kuin modernisoidaan vanhoja. Mutta minulle on syntynyt vaikutelma, että modernisoinnin osuus on kasvanut viime aikoina. Mielenkiintoisin osoitus tästä oli viime vuoden Innotransissa Siemensin osastolla esitelty raitiovaunun modernisointi. Siemens siis myy myös modernisointia, vaikka se myy uusiakin raitiovaunuja.

Liiketoiminnan näkökulmasta modernisoitu kalusto on nimenomaan VR-Yhtymän mahdollisuus pärjätä kilpailussa HSL-alueen paikallisjunaliikenteessä. Millään kilpailijalla ei ole sellaista mahdollisuutta, sillä kaikki muut joutuvat hankkimaan uusia junia kilpaillessaan muusta liikenteestä kuin siitä, mihin riittävät HSL:n omat junat eli JKOY:n Sm5:t. VR-Yhtymän into romuttaa ja ostaa uutta on tässä tilanteessa ampumista omaan jalkaan. Uusien junien kanssa VR-Yhtymällä ei ole mitään keinoa tarjota edullisemmin kuin kilpailijat, koska junat ja niiden huolto maksavat VR-Yhtymälle yhtä paljon kuin muille. Muussa liiketoiminnassa VR-Yhtymä häviää kilapilijoille, koska VR-Yhtymällä ei ole mitään kokemusta ja osaamista vapaista markkinoista. Sen sijaan sillä on raskas ja tehoton organisaatio ja vanhanaikaiset asenteet.

Siis aivan yksinkertaisesti, kilpailussa voi menestyä, jos on kaikessa tai edes jossain parempi kuin kilpailijat. Jos on jossain asiassa kilpailijoita huonompi, sen voi paikata olemalla jossain toisessa asiassa paljon kilpailijoita parempi. Modernisoidut junat olisivat tai voisivat olla sitä.

Mutta ehkä tässäkin käy kuten kaukoliikenteessä. VR-Yhtymä luottaa lobbaamiseen, kun se tietää, ettei se pärjää markkinaehtoisesti. VR-Yhtymän ratkaisu on voittaa kilpailijat uskottelemalla poliitikoille olevansa ainoa, joka kykenee toimimaan HSL:n erityisolosuhteissa. Ja miksi ei VR-Yhtymä tätä strategiaa valitsisi, onhan se menestynyt sen kanssa aina tähänkin asti.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

Hesarin juttu: Kilpailu ei ratkaissut Ruotsin junien ongelmia

Tekstissä puhutaan lähinna kaukoliikenteestä ja viitataan aluellisiin julkisen sektorin omistamiin junayhtiöihin vain lauseella. Suomen tilanteesta ei ole sanaakaan. Vähän harmi, että Hesari ei mitenkään valaise, mitä hyötyä ruotsalaisesta mallista voisi olla Turulle, Tampereelle tai muille.

----------


## ultrix

Tero Jokilehdon mukaan sopimus koskee kaikkea Liikenneviraston toimivalta-alueen liikennettä. Eli jos Tampere ja Turku saavat oikeuden hankkia junia, se ei vaikuta siihen mitenkään.

----------


## pehkonen

transtech ja rakennushankkeet ovat esimerkkejä tästä

----------


## Karel

> Hesarin juttu: Kilpailu ei ratkaissut Ruotsin junien ongelmia
> 
> Tekstissä puhutaan lähinna kaukoliikenteestä ja viitataan aluellisiin julkisen sektorin omistamiin junayhtiöihin vain lauseella. Suomen tilanteesta ei ole sanaakaan. Vähän harmi, että Hesari ei mitenkään valaise, mitä hyötyä ruotsalaisesta mallista voisi olla Turulle, Tampereelle tai muille.


Mielenkiintoista.

Tekissä on rautateilla nykyään ČD:n lisäksi kaksi yksityisoperaattoria, 
RegioJet, ja
LEO Express.


Kaikki kolme kilpailevat esim. PrahaOstrava -rataosalla. Palvelutaso on kilpailutuksen jälkeen huommattavasti parantunut, myös hinnat menivät hiemman alas.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sen sijaan [VR:llä] on raskas ja tehoton organisaatio ja vanhanaikaiset asenteet.


Näin on varmasti joskus ollut. Mutta oletko aivan varma, että on vieläkin?

----------


## JSL

> Näin on varmasti joskus ollut. Mutta oletko aivan varma, että on vieläkin?


Se riippuu siitä, palkataanko VR OY:lle pätevyyden vai poliittisen korrektiuden mukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näin on varmasti joskus ollut. Mutta oletko aivan varma, että on vieläkin?


Minusta JSL:n vastaus oli varsin hyvä. Mutta en tarkoittanut pelkästään poliittista kuviota.

Mutta kyllä, en saa VR-Yhtymästä mitenkään kokonaiskuvaa, joka vakuuttaisi. Minun kokemukseni mukaan asiakaspalveluhenkilökunnan kanssa tilanne tuntuu hyvältä. Mutta hallinnon pää ei vakuuta. Kun ymmärrän asioista jonkin verran itse, en välittäisi kuunnella ja kuulla sitä, mitä suurista linjoista talosta ulos sanotaan.

Jospa puen asian niin päin, että jos konsernin johdolla olisi asiat hallinnassa ja firma kunnossa, sillä ei olisi tarvetta puolustaa monopolia ja keksiä toinen toistaan hullumpia selityksiä sille, miksi liki parikymppinen osakeyhtiö ei mitenkään voi toimia vapailla markkinoilla. Uskottavuutta nakertaa jo pelkästään se, mitä selitetään. Ihmettelen, eikö sanoja ymmärrä yhtään mitä on sanomassa, vai onko vain niin kova pokeri, että pystyy puhumaan vakavana ja vakuuttavasti ihan mitä vain.

Kun firma on tehokas ja osaava, se tietää pärjäävänsä eikä pelkää vaan haluaa kilpailua. Alan uskoa VR-Yhtymään sinä päivänä, kun johto ilmoittaa, ettei se tarvitse yksinoikeussopimusta ja se asettaa avoimeen myyntiin itselleen tarpeettoman kaluston. Nostan herroille hattua, kun he ehdottavat omistajaohjausministerille kaluston omistuksen ja operoinnin erottamista.

Siihen asti toivotan jaksamista sille porukalle, joka pitää vähenevät pyörät pyörimässä ja jaksaa paikata asiat asiakkaiden kanssa. Mitä kauemmin monopli jatkuu, sitä vaikeammaksi homma käy.

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Hesarin juttu: Kilpailu ei ratkaissut Ruotsin junien ongelmia...)


"Junadebattia leimaa kuitenkin eniten junaliikenteen ja SJ:n haukkuminen, sillä junat myöhästelevät pahasti ja vaunut ovat matkustajien mielestä törkyisiä. Junaliikenteen yksityistämistä kutsutaankin Ruotsissa suureksi junaryöstöksi."
Vaunut ovat matkustajien mielestä törkyisiä? Ovatkohan kyseiset matkustajat puhtausintoudestaan tunnettuja sveitsiläisiä tai japanilaisia? Mitä olen Ruotsissa matkustanut junalla, niin ikinä ei ole junien siisteydessä ollut moitteen sijaa (noh, Tukholman paikallisjunissa ehkä...).




> Tekstissä puhutaan lähinna kaukoliikenteestä ja viitataan aluellisiin julkisen sektorin omistamiin junayhtiöihin vain lauseella. Suomen tilanteesta ei ole sanaakaan. Vähän harmi, että Hesari ei mitenkään valaise, mitä hyötyä ruotsalaisesta mallista voisi olla Turulle, Tampereelle tai muille.


Aivan. Kävin reilu kuukausi sitten matkustamassa junalla Pohjois-Ruotsissa ja ainakin Sundsvallin seudun paikallisjunaliikenteestä heräsi kysymys: "miksei meillä Suomessa...?"
(Sundsvallin asukasluku on noin 50 tuhatta - joten Suomessa vertailukohtina voisi olla vaikkapa suunnilleen samankokoisten kaupunkien eli Salon ja Mikkelin paikallisjunaliikenne.)

----------


## kuukanko

> Jospa puen asian niin päin, että jos konsernin johdolla olisi asiat hallinnassa ja firma kunnossa, sillä ei olisi tarvetta puolustaa monopolia ja keksiä toinen toistaan hullumpia selityksiä sille, miksi liki parikymppinen osakeyhtiö ei mitenkään voi toimia vapailla markkinoilla.


Ja niin kauan kun ei ole kilpailua, ei ole todellista painetta laittaa firmaa kuntoon. Ilman todellista painetta johto ei todennäköisesti edes pysty laittamaan kaikkea kuntoon, koska VR:llä on pitkä tausta valtionyhtiönä/liikelaitoksena/valtion virastona, jossa ammattiliitoilla on vahva asema ja jotka voivat halutessaan estää monien johdon päätösten toimeenpanon. Vasta sitten työntekijät ovat valmiita luopumaan saavutetuista eduista, kun markkinoilla on kilpailijoita, jotka vievät työpaikat - ja siltkin se voi olla kivuliasta.

Bussipuolella vastaavasta esimerkkinä on Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy, jossa on käyty lakkokin näistä asioista. Edelleenkään, lähes 20 vuotta pääkaupunkiseudun bussiliikenteen kilpailun alkamisen jälkeen, yritys ei ole yhtä kustannustehokas kuin kilpailijansa. (Tosin tämän tapauksen kannalta huomattavaa on, että VR-konserniin kuuluva Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne toimii samoilla markkinoilla kannattavasti ja on ollut juuri se yritys, joka on syönyt Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n markkinaosuutta)

----------


## tlajunen

> Vasta sitten työntekijät ovat valmiita luopumaan saavutetuista eduista, kun markkinoilla on kilpailijoita, jotka vievät työpaikat - ja siltkin se voi olla kivuliasta.


Käsittääkseni kaikkien varsinaisten rautatieammattien työehtosopimukset ovat yleissitovia.

----------


## sub

> (Sundsvallin asukasluku on noin 50 tuhatta - joten Suomessa vertailukohtina voisi olla vaikkapa suunnilleen samankokoisten kaupunkien eli Salon ja Mikkelin paikallisjunaliikenne.)


No ei nyt ihan kuitenkaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Käsittääkseni kaikkien varsinaisten rautatieammattien työehtosopimukset ovat yleissitovia.


Mutta kuten hyvin tiedät, läheskään kaikkea ei ole määritelty työehtosopimuksissa.

----------


## petteri

> No ei nyt ihan kuitenkaan.


Jeps. Sundsvallin alueella on noin 200000 asukasta.

----------


## Allison

Tässä kommenttini TV-uutisissa:

http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1932005

Ja vähän eri näkökulmia radion puolella, mm. Ruotsin esimerkki.


http://areena.yle.fi/radio/1938593

----------


## SD202

> Jeps. Sundsvallin alueella on noin 200000 asukasta.


Näyttää tosiaan olevan jos jonkinnäköistä tietoa Sundsvallin asukasluvusta tarjolla intter-netissä...
Sundsvallin seudulla näyttää tämän lähteen mukaan olevan noin 115 tuhatta asukasta ja itse kaupungissa vajaat 95 tuhatta asukasta:
http://www.sundsvalltown.se/
Mihinköhän lähteeseen tässä enää uskoo?

Mutta joo, varsinaiseen aiheeseen palatakseni: jollen ihan väärin muista, niin Sundsvallista lähti paikallisjunia noin kahden tunnin välein niin etelään, länteen kuin pohjoiseenkin. Toukokuisena sunnuntaipäivänä matkustajiakin näytti riittävän ihan mukavasti.

----------


## petteri

> Näyttää tosiaan olevan jos jonkinnäköistä tietoa Sundsvallin asukasluvusta tarjolla intter-netissä...
> Sundsvallin seudulla näyttää tämän lähteen mukaan olevan noin 115 tuhatta asukasta ja itse kaupungissa vajaat 95 tuhatta asukasta:
> http://www.sundsvalltown.se/
> Mihinköhän lähteeseen tässä enää uskoo?


Alueiden määrittelyt vähän vaihtelevat, tämän lähteen sivun 7 mukaan Sundsvallregionen alueella on 195000 asukasta. Vastannee suomalaista seutukuntaa.

http://www.sundsvall.se/Global/Nya%2...A4ringsliv.pdf

Tuolla alueella erikoisuutena on, että asutus seurailee aika lailla merenrantaa ja alueella on useita kaupunkeja ja taajamia nauhassa, tuollaisissa oloissa syntyy aika helposti raideliikenteelle toimiva käytävä.

----------


## Piirka

Sundsvallin kunnan maapinta-ala on yli neljä kertaa suurempi kuin Helsinki-Vantaa-Espoo-Grani -alueen yhteenlaskettu vastaava. Kunnan yli 96.000 asukkaasta noin 50.000 asuu Sundsvallin "kaupungissa" eli keskustaajamassa. Keskustaajaman väestöntiheys on yli 1.800 as/neliökilometri. Salo pääsee 55.000 asukkaallaan noin 28 asukkaaseen/neliökilometri. Ennen vuoden 2009 kuntaliitosta oli Salon väestöntiheys 176 as/neliökilometri.

Sundsvallin "seutukunta" koostuu Petterin löytämän dokun mukaan Sundsvallin lisäksi kolmesta naapurikunnasta. Niiden maapinta-ala on yli 8.100 neliökilometriä ja asukasluku lähes 150.000. Tuo kuusiokuntajuttu näkyisi olevan jonkinmoinen kuntarajat ylittävä yhteistyöhanke. Kaksi naapuriläänin kuntaa (Nordanstig ja Hudiksvall) ovat asukasluvuiltaan taantuvia kuntia. Jos vielä käännellään ja väännellään, niin kuusiokuntien (poislukien Ånge) maapinta-ala on aika tasan tarkkaan yhtä suuri kuin nykyisen Uudenmaan maakunnan vastaava. Asukkaita noissa viidessä kunnassa on n. 185.000.

Junaoperaattori Norrtågin sivuston mukaan Norrlannissa on kolme väestötihentymää. 
 750.000 asukasta rannikonmyötäisesti Gävle/Sundsvall-Östersund(-Trondheim) Luulaja-Kiiruna(-Narvik)

Suomi seuraa Ruotsia jälkijunassa vähintään 25 vuotta. Norrlannissa junaliikenteen parannussuunnittelu aloitettiin vuonna 1999. Suomi aloittaa vastaavan prosessin sopivasti vuonna 2024, kun LVM:n ja VR:n suojatyöpaikkasopimus raukeaa. Lähijunaliikenne pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolisilla alueilla alkaa aikaisintaan vuonna 2036. (Lähde: Norrtåg).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jospa puen asian niin päin, että jos konsernin johdolla olisi asiat hallinnassa ja firma kunnossa, sillä ei olisi tarvetta puolustaa monopolia ja keksiä toinen toistaan hullumpia selityksiä sille, miksi liki parikymppinen osakeyhtiö ei mitenkään voi toimia vapailla markkinoilla.


No yritysjohdollahan on aina kannustin puolustaa monopoliasemaansa. Joko johto pääsee helpommalla tai sitten yhtiö nauttii ylisuurista voitoista (tai jotain näiden yhdistelmää), eikä johdolla ole mitään syytä luopua kummastakaan, olipa yritys kuinka hyvä tahansa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 6:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:18 ----------




> Sundsvallin kunnan maapinta-ala on yli neljä kertaa suurempi kuin Helsinki-Vantaa-Espoo-Grani -alueen yhteenlaskettu vastaava. Kunnan yli 96.000 asukkaasta noin 50.000 asuu Sundsvallin "kaupungissa" eli keskustaajamassa. Keskustaajaman väestöntiheys on yli 1.800 as/neliökilometri. Salo pääsee 55.000 asukkaallaan noin 28 asukkaaseen/neliökilometri. Ennen vuoden 2009 kuntaliitosta oli Salon väestöntiheys 176 as/neliökilometri.


Relevanteinta lienee tässä vertailussa sanoa, että Salon keskustaajamassa asuu noin 30 000 ihmistä. Vanhan Salon kunnan asukastiheys kun ei myöskään ole millään tavoin vertailukelpoinen Sundsvallin keskustaajaman kanssa. Ihan keskustassa asukastiheys on noin 900 hlö/km2, keskustaajaman pinta-alaa en löytänyt.

Muutenkin minusta relevanteinta on vain todeta, että Suomesta puuttuu lähijunaliikenne ja maakunnallinen junaliikenne myös Turusta ja Tampereelta, jotka ovat joka tapauksessa reilusti Sundsvallia suurempia (ja joihin Salokin kuuluu).

----------


## ultrix

Sundsvallin kokoluokassa on mm. Kuopio ja Lahti. 

Tosin Lahdesta kulkee tunneittain taajamajunat Riihimäelle (R) ja Helsinkiin (Z) sekä 7 vuoroa Kouvolaan, mitä voidaan toki pitää Suomen olosuhteissa varsin poikkeuksellisena ja Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteen sekä Riihimäen vaihtoyhteyksien muodostamana sivutuotteena.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Nopealla otannalla (N=~ 150 kommenttia eri foorumeilta ja nettisivuilta) tulkiten en ole löytänyt vielä yhtään järkevästi argumentoitua juttua siitä, miksi VR:n aamenlahja olisi jollain tavalla järkevä miltään kantilta tarkasteltuna? Kertokaapa nyt talon miehet tai muut aivan omin sanoin, miksi monopolia pitäisi jatkaa vaikkapa huomisesta eteenpäin?

----------


## petteri

> Sundsvallin kokoluokassa on mm. Kuopio ja Lahti. 
> 
> Tosin Lahdesta kulkee tunneittain taajamajunat Riihimäelle (R) ja Helsinkiin (Z) sekä 7 vuoroa Kouvolaan, mitä voidaan toki pitää Suomen olosuhteissa varsin poikkeuksellisena ja Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteen sekä Riihimäen vaihtoyhteyksien muodostamana sivutuotteena.


Esimerkiksi Sundsvall -Umeä(269 km) välillä juna http://www.norrtag.se/page105992.html pysähtyy 7+4 asemalla. Noista 4 asemaa on saman kaupungin kakkosasemia (vrt. Turku ja Kupittaa).

Varsin vastaavaa junapalvelua löytyy Suomessa esimerkiksi Tampere - Pori väliltä, jolla 135 kilometrin matkalla pikajunat pysähtyvät kuusi kertaa. Tampere- Pori välillähän monet taajamat ovat sijoittuneet mukavasti radan varteen.

Suurin osa Kuopio - Kouvola(273 km) junista muuten pysähtyy viidellä asemalla käytännössä eli jokaisessa merkittävässä radanvarren taajamassa, joista pienmmät ovat Sundsvall-Umeå välin asemia selvästi pienempiä kun rata halkoo piktiä matkoja lähes asumatonta korpeakin.

Kuopiosta menee junia myös muihin suuntiin, onko palvelussa niin paljon eroa Sundsvalliin? Kuopion ympäristössä on vaan vähemmän muuta asutusta verrattuna Pohjois-Ruotsin rannikkoon.

----------


## Automies

Sundsvallista n. 400 km pohjoiseen sijaitsee Skellefteå, jonka keskustaajamassa on yli 30000 asukasta ja koko kunnan alueella yli 70000 asukasta. Kaupunkiin ei kuitenkaan pääse lainkaan matkustajajunalla, vaikka sinne johtaa sähköistetty rata. Meillä Suomessa pienempiin Savonlinnaan ja Hankoon pääsee junalla useita kertoja päivässä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sundsvallista n. 400 km pohjoiseen sijaitsee Skellefteå, jonka keskustaajamassa on yli 30000 asukasta ja koko kunnan alueella yli 70000 asukasta. Kaupunkiin ei kuitenkaan pääse lainkaan matkustajajunalla, vaikka sinne johtaa sähköistetty rata.


No, sama pätee jotakuinkin Suomessa Raumaan. Täytyy myös ottaa huomioon, että Skellefteå on Tukholmasta yhtä kaukana kuin Kemi Helsingistä ja sijaitsee alueella, jossa noita kuntia on yhtä harvassa kuin siellä Kemissäkin. Enkä usko, että Hankoonkaan ajettaisiin yhtään junaa ainakaan VR:n toimesta, jos matka rataa pitkin olisi kaksi kertaa pidempi kuin matka tietä pitkin (niin kuin Skellefteåån on Uumajasta). Tilannetta voi melkeinpä verrata siihen, ettei Lohjallekaan pääse junalla, eikä varmasti pääsisi sähköistyksenkään jälkeen.

Lisäksi Suomessa jostain syystä tämä pohjoinen ulottuvuus koetaan paljon tärkeämmäksi saavuttaa junalla. Tuoreimpana osoituksena varmaankin Kemijärven-radan sähköistys. Paljon on paukkuja laitettu pohjoisen ratojen nopeutuksiin ja suoristuksiin paljon aikaisemmin, toisin kuin Ruotsissa. Toisaalta olosuhteet, eli maasto ja asutus ovat Suomessa pohjoisen junaliikenteelle muutenkin suotuisammat. Saa nähdä kuitenkin, muuttaako Botniabanan vielä asioita ja jatketaanko sitä pidemmälle. Norrbotniabananista on jo alustava päätös olemassa, ja se avaisi matkustajaliikenteen myös Skellefteåån. Toisin sanoen oikea vastaus on, että ei pääse vielä, mutta pääsee kunhan tuo kahden miljardin euron rata valmistuu.

----------


## joht. Nyman

http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...-suuri-vaaryys

----------


## tlajunen

> http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...-suuri-vaaryys


Ymmärsinkö siis oikein, että Onnibus olisi aloittanut kaukojunaliikenteen vuoden 2019 jälkeen, mikäli jatkoaikaa ei olisi myönnetty? :P

----------


## JSL

Aikamoista optimismiä Mötön porukoilta, jos muutaman romuauton firmasta yht´äkkiä pompataan junamoguliksi.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Aikamoista optimismiä Mötön porukoilta, jos muutaman romuauton firmasta yht´äkkiä pompataan junamoguliksi.


Hankittaisiin käytettynä junamaailman irizareja ja bovia.

----------


## tkp

> Hankittaisiin käytettynä junamaailman irizareja ja bovia.


Haapamäellä ruostuu paljon hyvää kalustoa, joka sopisi Onnirailille  :Wink:

----------


## joht. Nyman

Ostin VR:n nettikaupasta tänään junalipun. Lipun kääntöpuolella oli jotain tällaisia pelikortteja, en tiedä kyllä yhtään että miksi:

--

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ymmärsinkö siis oikein, että Onnibus olisi aloittanut kaukojunaliikenteen vuoden 2019 jälkeen, mikäli jatkoaikaa ei olisi myönnetty? :P


Eihän kysymys ole kaukojunaliikenteestä, vaan rataverkolle pääsystä henkilöliikenteessä ylipäätään. Aro esittää asian julkisuudessa väärin. Ymmärtämättömyyttä vai tahallaan?

Toiseksi on myös monopolin puolustajien harjoittamaa tahallista harhaanjohtamista se, että vedotaan aina kalustoon. Eurooppalaiset rautatiemarkkinat toimivat suureksi osaksi jo nyt siten, että kaluston omistus ja liikennöinti ovat erillään. Ja tästä lähtee myös EU:n rautatiepolitiikka. Sillä viimeisten parin kymmenen vuoden aikana on ymmärretty, että rata ja kalusto kuuluvat yhteen aivan samalla tavalla kuin tontti ja sillä oleva rakennus. Sen sijaan rakennuksen käyttäjät voivat vaihtua. Ja sama pätee rautatiekalustoon. Jolla on suunnilleen sama käyttöikä kuin rakennuksilla.

Eli harva yritys omistaa nykyään toimitilojaan, vaan kiinteistösijoittajat ovat erikseen ja yritykset ovat vuokralaisia. Peruste tälle on sama kuin junaliikenteessäkin. Yritys ei voi tehdä sitoumusta rakennuksen käyttöiän pituiseksi ajaksi, koska yritystoiminta ei ole ennustettavissa 3050 vuoden päähän. Aivan sama tilanne on junaliikenteessä: rahti- tai henkilöliikenteen ostosopimuksia ei tehdä kuin 515 vuodeksi, vaikka junakaluston käyttöikä on vähintään 30 vuotta.

Ja tästä päädytään siihen, että VR-Yhtymän kalustohankinnat ovat kehno veruke monopolisopimuksen jatkamiselle. Jo nyt pitäisi kalusto ja liikennöinti erottaa toisistaan. Mutta periaatteessa on aivan sama, mitä kalustoa ja milloin VR-Yhtymä hankkii, sillä kaluston erottaminen kalustoyhtiöön voidaan ja tullaan joka tapauksessa tekemään ennen kuin nyt ostettava kalusto on tullut elinkaarensa päähän. Vai ostaako VR-Yhtymä käytettynä junamaailman irizareja ja bovia, jotka ovat romukypsiä 10 vuodessa?

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

Koska VR Osakeyhtiön monopolin purkaminen vaikuttaa olevan uskomattoman vaikeata niin ehdotan että VR Oy:sta tehtäisiin voittoa tuottamaton Valtionrautatiet liikelaitos jonka tehtävä olisi tuottaa junaliikennepalveluita eikä voittoa. Nykytilanne on ainakin huono kuin operaattoreita on ainoastaan yksi ja operaattorin ainoa tehtävä on tuottaa voittoa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Koska VR Osakeyhtiön monopolin purkaminen vaikuttaa olevan uskomattoman vaikeata niin ehdotan että VR Oy:sta tehtäisiin voittoa tuottamaton Valtionrautatiet liikelaitos jonka tehtävä olisi tuottaa junaliikennepalveluita eikä voittoa. Nykytilanne on ainakin huono kuin operaattoreita on ainoastaan yksi ja operaattorin ainoa tehtävä on tuottaa voittoa.


Tätä ratkaisua itsekin suosittelisin. Kilpailuttamisen ongelmana on, että sillä rahoitetaan ulkomaisia yrityksiä kannattamattoman palvelun kustannuksella (jos kilpailu kovenee, voittoa tavoitellaan moneen taskuun entistä enemmän, todennäköisesti vähätuottoisten reittien, aikataulussa pysymisen  ja palvelun kustannuksella).

Nykyisen VR:n pahin ongelma onkin juuri rajaton voiton tavoittelu, joka vähentää palvelujen määrää asemilla ja junissa (esimerkkinä autiot asemarakennukset, verhojen poistoaikeet vaunuista ja makuuvaunullisten junien vähennys). Myös uusille autojunareiteille voisi olla kysyntää.

----------


## hmikko

> Kilpailuttamisen ongelmana on, että sillä rahoitetaan ulkomaisia yrityksiä kannattamattoman palvelun kustannuksella


Kilpailuttamisen sinänsä ei tarvitse mitenkään automaattisesti johtaa tuohon, vaikka tuommoisellekin järjestelylle löytyy tietysti omat lobbaajansa, suuryrityksistä kun on kysymys.

Ristisubventiosta on kirjoitettu tällä foorumilla ja mm. Osmo Soininvaaran blogissa moneen otteeseen. Nykyisestä ristisubventiosta aiheutuu omat yhteiskunnalliset kustannuksensa. Matkustaminen VR:n kannattavimmilla reiteillä on matkustajalle kalliimpaa ja vuorotarjonta heikompaa kuin se voisi olla, mistä lienee tuntuvaa haittaa mm. Tampereen kaupungin kehitykselle ja seudun taloudelle, miksei myös pääkaupunkiseudulle. Kannattamattomia reittejä olisi parempi tukea suoraan verorahoista ja avoimesti niin, että VR:n todelliset kustannukset, lipputulot ja subvention osuus tulisivat julkisesti näkyviin.

----------


## hylje

Markkinoiden vapautuminen ja aluetukien siirtyminen välittömästi julkishallinnon niskoille tekee tilanteesta helpommin ymmärrettävän. Ristisubventiot sekoittavat pakkaa, kun rahan liikettä on vaikea seurata. Epämiellyttävä fakta jonka rahan liikkeistä voi päätellä on se, että suurimpaan osaan Suomea ei kannata ajaa minkäänlaista joukkoliikennettä, vaivoin edes yksityisautoja. Maaseutu on läpeensä hienoja maanteitä, joilla ei ole autoilijoita. Ei sen näin pitänyt mennä.

Maaseudulle tarvitaan perusteollisuutta, jotta sinne olisi syytä mennä muutenkin kuin lomailemaan. Perusteollisuutta on ajettu alas vuosikymmenet. Nyt alkaa olemaan viimeisetkin isot teollisuuslaitokset pääteasemillaan. Jos kehitys ei käänny, koko Suomi muuttaa kaupunkeihin kylmästi töiden perässä. Ja kaupungeissa monia kohtaa silti työttömyys, jos teollisuus ei edelleenkään ole kääntynyt kasvuun. Työttömän tuloilla ei edes lomailla kotiseudulla.

Jos kuulostan kyyniseltä, ei hätää. Näitä ongelmia on aika helppo ja halpa korjata, jos kaikki tajuavat että ne pitää korjata. Ettei maton alle lakaisu riitäkkään enää.

----------


## Hartsa

Liikelaitoksessa olisi se hyvä puoli että ministeri voisi ohjata Valtionrautateiden toimintaa paremmin matkustajien edun mukaan. Esimerkiksi Kemijärven yöjuna oli kannattava kunnes se ehdoin tahdoin muutettiin kannattamattomaksi. Todettiin vaan että VR Oy:llä on oikeus tehdä voittoa tuottavasta yhteydestä vielä enemmän voittoa tuottava vaihtamalla vaunut ja nostamalla lippujen hintoja. Toinen esimerkki on Taavetin pysähdykset. Helsinki-Joensuu junat ovat itsekannattavia ja ministeri vastasi että VR Oy päättää itse junien pysähtymispaikat kaupallisin perustein.

----------


## JSL

Vihjasin kerran VR OY:n monopolin purkamisen puolesta eräällä entiselle SMP:n ministerille ja entiselle PS kansanedustajalle, joka taisi istua JOPA VR OY:n jossain johtoelimessä - EI VASTAUSTA. 
Kansan suosiota kosiva puolue ei ehkä olekaan kansan asialla?

----------


## tlajunen

Joukkoliikenneorientoiruneiden suosio != Kansan suosio.

----------


## hmikko

Hesari haastatteli Kyllöstä aiheen tiimoilta: Miksi hallitus salasi päätöksen VR:n monopolista?

Näyttää äkkiseltään siltä, että herra _On Sovittu_ on taas hoitanut aika paljon asioita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hesari haastatteli Kyllöstä aiheen tiimoilta: Miksi hallitus salasi päätöksen VR:n monopolista?
> 
> Näyttää äkkiseltään siltä, että herra _On Sovittu_ on taas hoitanut aika paljon asioita.


Tulkitsen Kyllösen haastattelua niin, että monopolin jatkaminen on sovittu jo hallitusneuvotteluissa. Honkatukian raportti teetettiin, ettei näyttäisi siltä, että perustelut ovat ideologisia, kuten Kari Rajamäki on aktiivisesti julkisuudessa tuonut esille. Kun asia on näin, on turha vedota asiaperusteisiin tai järkeen. Vallitsevien valtasuhteiden ja saavutettujen etujen säilyttäminen on tärkeämpää kuin kuluttajien etu, kuntien kehittämisen ja liikennepolitiikan tavoiteet. Nekään, joista hallitusohjelmassa on sovittu. Tämän voi lukea vaikka Rajamäen vastauksesta Petri Sallisen mielipidekirjoitukseen HS:ssa.

Näin toimii demokratia.

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

> Kolarin liikenteestä tulee tappiollista sen jälkeen, kun valtion vaatimat uudet vaunuhankinnat on tehty.


Eikö olisi viisaampaa jatkaa liikennöintiä sinisillä vaunuilla jolloin liikenne pysyisi kannattavana?

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Jatkosopimus on nyt julkistettu, poislukien kohdat 6 ja 11. Hesarin analyysi tässä

Näistä julkistetuista kohdista ei selviä mitään joka poikkeaisi julkisuudessa jo olleista tiedoista. Mutta mikä ihme tuo kohta 11 voi olla, loppumuodollisuuksien seassa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näistä julkistetuista kohdista ei selviä mitään joka poikkeaisi julkisuudessa jo olleista tiedoista. Mutta mikä ihme tuo kohta 11 voi olla, loppumuodollisuuksien seassa?


Minun mielestäni mikään, mitä nyt on julkistettu, ei perustele monopolisopimuksen jatkamista. Nimenomaan kalustohankinnat eivät asiaa perustele vaan pikemminkin päinvastoin. Vapaita markkinoita ei edistetä sillä, että myönnetään yhdelle yritykselle monopoli sen vuoksi, että se kykenee vahvistamaan jo ennalta ylivoimaista markkina-asemaansa.

Toinen syy sille, miksi kalustohankinnat eivät käy perusteeksi yksinoikeudelle on, että tavoitteena olevassa vapaassa markkinatilanteessa kaluston omistus ja liikenteen operointi on tarkoituksenmukaista erottaa toisistaan. Erottamisen tavoite on turvata toimivat markkinat siten, ettei kalustoinvestointi muodosta yrityksille kohtuutonta riskiä, joka on markkinoiden toimivuuden este.

Asian voi nähdä myös niin, että monopolisopimuksen voimassaoloaika ei ole VR-Yhtymälle todellinen liiketoimintariski tai liiketoimintaan vaikuttava tekijä. Monopolin päättyessä VR-Yhtymän kalustosta vastaavat toiminnot ja liiketoimintayksiköt jatkavat kalustonomistusliiketoimintaa nykytilaan nähden vain sillä erotuksella, että kalustoyksikölle tulee useampia asiakkaita kuin nykyiset matkustajaliikenne- ja logistiikkayksiköt eli VR ja VR Transpoint. Erotukseksi tulee myös se, että nykyään kalustoyksikkö Junaliikennöinti vuokraa asiakasyksiköilleen myös veturinkuljetuspalveluita. Muut operaattorit eivät ehkä ole tästä henkilövuokrauksesta kiinnostuneita, sillä uusien operaattoreiden keskeisiä kilpailutekijöitä tulevat olemaan henkilöstön osaaminen, toimenkuvat ja edellisistä syntyvä tuottavuus.

VR-Yhtymällä on monopoliaikaa jäljellä jo nyt 6 vuotta. Siinä ajassa ehtii tehdä moneen kertaan tarvittavat järjestelyt kalustoyhtiön muodostamiseksi VR-Yhtymän sisään. Järjestely on itse asiassa hyvin pitkälle olemassa jo nyt, joten viiden vuoden monopolin pidentämistä ei tarvita mihinkään.

Antero

----------


## joht. Nyman

Anteron loistavaan tekstiin lisäten voisin lainata tämän screenshotin Hesarin julkaisemasta LVM:n sopparin osasta (pdf:n sivu 2/8, viimeinen kappale):

--

----------


## hmikko

> Anteron loistavaan tekstiin lisäten voisin lainata tämän screenshotin Hesarin julkaisemasta LVM:n sopparin osasta (pdf:n sivu 2/8, viimeinen kappale):


 :Very Happy:  Ministeri voisi varmuuden vuoksi vielä muutaman kerran vedota julkisesti hyvään hallintotapaan.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Hetkinen, keitä tuossa nyt oli osapuolina? Oliko siellä mainittu isä Michail, Tuottolan poika ja vielä lisäksi Jokimehtän Tepa? Ja kukaan heistä ei tunne toisiaan? Varsin on liki-, tai siis tässä yhteydessä varsin kaukonäköistä porukkata. He-he, he-he.

--

----------


## kuukanko

Milla Laisin väitöskirja: Rautateiden vapautuminen ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto Suomessa

----------


## Matkalainen

> Milla Laisin väitöskirja: Rautateiden vapautuminen ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto Suomessa


Käsitteleekö väitöskirja myös matkustajaliikennettä? Sekä uutisen että tiivistelmän perusteella se käsittelee nimenomaan tavaraliikennettä. Toisaalta tämä ketju käsittelee matkustajaliikenteen vapautumista. Tavaraliikennehän on Suomessakin avattu kilpailulle.

----------


## hmikko

Railway Gazettessa tuli vastaan tämmöinen kuukauden vanha juttu, jonka mukaan VR (Liikenneministeriö?) on esittänyt lähiliikenteen kilpailuttamisen lykkäämistä vuodesta 2018 vuoteen 2021:

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/p...tendering.html

En ole sattunut lukemaan kotimaisesta mediasta mitään tästä, eikä ole tainnut olla keskustelua täälläkään.

----------


## zige94

> Railway Gazettessa tuli vastaan tämmöinen kuukauden vanha juttu, jonka mukaan VR (Liikenneministeriö?) on esittänyt lähiliikenteen kilpailuttamisen lykkäämistä vuodesta 2018 vuoteen 2021:
> 
> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/p...tendering.html
> 
> En ole sattunut lukemaan kotimaisesta mediasta mitään tästä, eikä ole tainnut olla keskustelua täälläkään.


Lueppa tämä artikkeli: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1423538827721

Lyhyesti: VR teki HSL:lle suorahankinta tarjouksen, jota HSL käsittelee ja hyväksyy jos ehdot täyttyvät.

----------


## antti

Kuningasideani VR:lle, saa vapaasti käyttää:
VR perustaa uuden junakalustoyhtiön yhdessä Lokakuun rautateiden kanssa ja siirtää kaikki vaunut ja veturitkin tähän yhtiöön. Sitten kun Suomessa jää ylimääräistä kalustoa, niin siirretään kalusto ajamaan vaikka Pietari - Murmansk -linjaa. Tietenkin tehdään sinne siirrettävästä kalustosta vuokrasopimukset jotenkin "toistaiseksi", mutta kun joku Britti yrittää tulla markkinoille, niin saisi tuoda omat veturinsa ja vaununsa tullessaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Brian Souter kertoo Ylelle lähtevänsä Suomen rautatieliikenteeseen mukaan heti kun raideliikenne avautuu. Ylen uutinen

----------


## iiko

> Kuningasideani VR:lle, saa vapaasti käyttää:
> VR perustaa uuden junakalustoyhtiön yhdessä Lokakuun rautateiden kanssa ja siirtää kaikki vaunut ja veturitkin tähän yhtiöön. Sitten kun Suomessa jää ylimääräistä kalustoa, niin siirretään kalusto ajamaan vaikka Pietari - Murmansk -linjaa.


Muuten mielenkiintoinen skenaario, mutta veturit tarvitsisivat muutoksia jo senkin takia, että Suomessa ajetaan vaihtovirralla ja Venäjällä tasavirralla. Sitä en osaa sanoa, miten suuritöinen askare tuo muutos olisi...

----------


## Bussipoika

> Muuten mielenkiintoinen skenaario, mutta veturit tarvitsisivat muutoksia jo senkin takia, että Suomessa ajetaan vaihtovirralla ja Venäjällä tasavirralla. Sitä en osaa sanoa, miten suuritöinen askare tuo muutos olisi...


Veturit voisi sijoittaa Pietari-Murmansk-linjalle Syväristä eteenpäin, sillä siellä on käytössä vaihtovirta.

----------


## Ketorin

Tähän vaihtovirta-tasavirta -juttuun liittyen pitää ihan jakaa youtube-video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20wiAqli41g

3000 volttia ja pojilla on nahkahanskat ja farkut suojana.

Toki osa näistä on trikkejäkin tavallaan. Ajolangasta voi vetää leukoja ja virroittimen päällä ja sisällä istua suht turvallisesti, kun on samassa potentiaalissa niiden kanssa.

Korkea tasajännite on siinä suhteessa tosi vaarallista, koska jos siinä iskee valokaari, niin se iskee sitten kunnolla ja palaa pitkään, kun potentiaali ei käy nollassa välillä.

----------


## petteri

Tässä samantyylistä leikkiä vaihtovirralla, ettei vaan kukaan vahingossakaan kokeile samaa Suomessa. (Varoitus: Voi järkyttää herkimpiä katsojia.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdt9IldqVD4

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä uusi liikenneministeri on kova luu. Kyseenalaistaa VR:n toiminnan täysin ja pyrkii avaamaan kaukoliikennettä kilpailulle ainakin jossain määrin jo tämän hallituskauden aikana:
http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/1202...a-viesti-vrlle

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyllä uusi liikenneministeri on kova luu. Kyseenalaistaa VR:n toiminnan täysin ja pyrkii avaamaan kaukoliikennettä kilpailulle ainakin jossain määrin jo tämän hallituskauden aikana:
> http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/1202...a-viesti-vrlle


"Väläytys" ei ole siinä mielessä uusi, että tähänkään asti yksinoikeussopimuksen mukaan ei ole ollut kiellettyä käynnistää matkustajaliikennettä sellaisilla rataosilla, joita VR ei ole nyt ajanut. Esimerkiksi Turku-Uusikaupunki on ollut jo nyt vapaasti käytössä liikennöitsijöille. Sitä en tiedä, vaatiiko rataosien vapauttaminen kilpailulle erillisen päätöksen rataosittain, vai vapautuvatko ne automaattisesti sitten kun liikennöinti lopetetaan.

Erillinen, asiaan liittyvä ongelma on myös rataosan määritelmä. Esimerkiksi Liikenneviraston vuoden 2016 (rautateiden) verkkoselostus määrittelee tietyt liikennepaikat _solmukohdiksi_, joiden välinen osuus on otsikoitu _rataosaksi_. Kuitenkin seuraavan luvun rautatieliikennepaikkaluettelo käyttää eri liikennepaikkavälejä, otsikon _rataosuus_ alla. Esimerkiksi Helsingistä Riihimäelle on vain yksi _rataosuus_ mutta peräti neljä _rataosaa_: Helsinki (asema)-Havukoski (Kehäradan erkanemispaikka), Havukoski-Kerava (asema), Kerava (asema)-Hyvinkää sekä Hyvinkää-Riihimäki (asema). Tavan kansalaisilla voi tietenkin olla vielä lisää mielikuvien mukaisia määritelmiä, jotka voivat olla hyvinkin laajoja ("Päärata" Helsinki-Oulu, "Pietarin rata" Riihimäki-Pietari.)

Konkreettinen esimerkki problematiikasta löytyy Tampereen länsipuolelta. Tampereen ja Lielahden (erkanemispaikka Porin/Rauman ja Seinäjoen suuntaan) välillä on säännöstön mukaan oma rataosansa, mutta Lielahdella ei pysähdy junat. Yksinoikeussopimuksen hengen mukaan Tampere-Pori varmasti olisi vapautettu liikenteelle, jos VR ei olisi ajanut vuosikymmeniin matkustajajunia Poriin: kuitenkin teknisesti VR ajaisi tällöinkin rataosalla Tampere-Lielahti. Entä jos Tampere-Pori katsottaisiin vapautetuksi, pitäisikö tälläkin hetkellä katsoa Tampere-Rauma vapaaksi? Asia on siinä mielessä ajankohtainen, että Orivedeltä pohjoiseen liikenne uhkaa loppua; salliiko yksinoikeussopimus vapaan liikennöinnin Tampereelta Haapamäelle, vai vain Orivedeltä pohjoiseen?

----------


## 339-DF

> "Väläytys" ei ole siinä mielessä uusi, että tähänkään asti yksinoikeussopimuksen mukaan ei ole ollut kiellettyä käynnistää matkustajaliikennettä sellaisilla rataosilla, joita VR ei ole nyt ajanut.


Näin on. Sen takia kai esimerkiksi KarjaaHanko-välillä ei lopeteta kiskobussiliikennettä ja siirretä kalustoa muualle, parempaan käyttöön, vaan vuoroja ainoastaan vähennetään. Ei pääse sitten muut kuorimaan kermoja, heh.

Mun käsitys on, että kilpailu on nyt mahdollista sellaisilla radoilla, joilla ei ole henkilöliikennettä, ja sallittua lähimmälle henkilöliikenteen asemalle. Vaikka siellä ei sitten olisi kuin yksi vuoro viikossa. Raahesta ei siis saa ajaa Ouluun, vaan täytyy jäädä jonnekin Ruukki-nimiselle kioskille. (Tai jatkaa Haaparantaan asti  :Smile:  )

Voisin kuvitella, että yksi aika tyylikäs ratkaisu olisi jättää yksinoikeussopimukset varsinaisesti purkamatta mutta pakottaa VR luopumaan kokonaan esimerkiksi juuri Hangon-liikenteestä ja sallia Hangosta alkava liikenne niin, että se voi päättyä vaikka vasta Helsinkiin. Dieseljuna HelsinkiHanko muutaman hyvin valitun väliaseman kautta voisi kuulostaa elinkelpoiselta, kuntien tuella tietenkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Demaripoliitikko, muistaakseni entinen sisäministeri, demareiden Kari Rajamäki on tätä nykyä VR:n hallintoneuvoston pj. Hän antaa tulla täyslaidallisen liikenneministerille: http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/1205...kuharjoituksia

----------


## hmikko

> Demaripoliitikko, muistaakseni entinen sisäministeri, demareiden Kari Rajamäki on tätä nykyä VR:n hallintoneuvoston pj. Hän antaa tulla täyslaidallisen liikenneministerille: http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/1205...kuharjoituksia


Sinänsä kuvaavaa, että hallintoneuvoston pj:n ja demarin ei ilmeisesti tarvitse sanallakaan avata, mikä kilpailun avaamisessa olisi niin katastrofaalista ja miten Itä-Suomi siitä kärsisi verrattuna VR:n nykyiseen leikkauslinjaan. Mutta uskokaamme, että aivan katastrofaalista olisi. Toisaalta en ole kuullut Berneriltäkään mitään esitystä esim. kalustoyhtiöstä tms.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Demareiden Demokraatti-lehti väittää saaneensa tiedon, että Berner aikoo esittää henkilöliikenteen avaamista kilpailulle. Otsikko taitaa vetää vähän raiteita suoriksi.

----------


## zige94

HS otsikoi: "Raideliikenteen avaamista kilpailulle suunnitellaan pikavauhtia  Sipilä: "Lakkautettaville reiteille tulossa VR:n kilpailijoita""

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/a1305989661904

Pienia lainauksia:

"Pääministeri Juha Sipilä (kesk) vahvistaa, että kilpailu henkilöliikenteessä aiotaan avata ensi vuonna niillä reiteillä, joilla säännöllisen junaliikenteen on suunniteltu lakkaavan hallituksen ajamien säästöjen vuoksi.

Sipilä kertoi ennen keskustan eduskuntaryhmän kokousta, että kyse on nyt lakkautettavista junareiteistä. Reiteille on halukkaita toimijoita, hän sanoi."

"Osa lakkautettavasta junaliikenteestä oli määrä korvata ainakin osin busseilla. HS:n tietojen mukaan esimerkiksi junaliikenne Siuntioon voisi mahdollisesti jatkua, jos joku VR:n kilpailija ottaisi sen hoitoonsa. On mahdollista, että VR:ltä vuokrattaisiin kalustoa liikennettä varten."

-------------------

HS: "Onnibus on kiinnostunut raideliikenteestä  "Odotellaan mahdollisuuksia"" (huom. Möttöä on haastateltu ennen Sipilän vahvistusta avattavista reiteistä)

----------------------------

Harmi että vain reiteillä, jossa liikenne loppuu. Mieluusti näkisin myös muilla rataosilla liikennettä, joissa VR tällä hetkellä liikennöi, mutta kärsii enemmän ja enemmän vuoroja. Kuopion seutu, Hki-Turku, Karjaa-Hanko jne. VR taitaa pikku hiljaa jättää kyseisille väleille pari junaa per päivä, jotteivat kilpailijat niille pääsisi.

----------


## TuomasLehto

VR:kin on jo kommentoinut: "Toimitusjohtaja Mikael Aro sanoo VR:n kannattavan matkustajaliikenteen kilpailua, kunhan säännöt ovat selvät ja reilut. Vaikutukset velvoiteliikenteeseen ja henkilöstön asemaan täytyy selvittää." Näin STT:llä äsken.

----------


## 339-DF

> VR:kin on jo kommentoinut: "Toimitusjohtaja Mikael Aro sanoo VR:n kannattavan matkustajaliikenteen kilpailua, kunhan säännöt ovat selvät ja reilut. Vaikutukset velvoiteliikenteeseen ja henkilöstön asemaan täytyy selvittää." Näin STT:llä äsken.


Eipä Aro voi paljon muuta sanoa, jos haluaa työpaikkansa pitää.

Ay-väki on säikähtänyt: http://yle.fi/uutiset/saadaanko_tann...ilulle/8347592 Veturimiesten liiton puheenjohtaja ihmettelee, hämmästelee ja moittii.

En tiedä, miksi he pelkäävät sitä, että töitä olisi aiempaa useammalle tekijälle. Ei ole toimittajakaan sitä kysynyt.

----------


## JaniP

Tämä on todella mahtavaa. En voi sietää monopoleja ja sääntelyä. Toivottavasti lähijunat saataisiin pian takaisin maakuntakeskuksiin. Varsinais-Suomen tulisi laittaa vauhtia Uusikaupunki-radan sähköistämiseen, jotta saataisiin pian rata jolla on mahdollista liikennöidä.

VR:n monopoli on käytännössä ollut syy, miksi en ole oikein uskonut Turun matkakeskukseen, mutta jos tämä raiteiden vapauttaminen kilpailulle sujuu hyvin, alkaa hankkeelle tulla aikamoista pontta. Myös tunninjuna-hanke Turku - Helsinki -välillä on muuttumassa paljon realistisemmaksi.

Toivottavasti tämä nyt toteutuu, eikä tarvitsisi enää odottaa. Nämä Suomen monopolit ja duopolit jäytää oikeudentajuanani. Voin hyväksyä markkinaehtoisen selityksen mm. lähijunien puuttumiselle, mutta monopolin lausunto ei tarkoita yhtään mitään.

Linja-autoliikenteen vapautuminen on ollut mahtavaa katseltavaa ja nyt jopa junalla voi päästä 8 eurolle Turusta Helsinkiin. Minua ei kiinnosta tippaakaan tukea kannattamattomien aluieiden liikennettä oman seutuni kustannuksella. Kallis joukkoliikenne on pitänyt Helsinkiä henkisesti ja keinotekoisesti kaukana muista Suomen keskuksista ja vähentänyt vireliäisyyttä, liikkumista ja liike-elämää, vain tukeakseen paikkakuntia joiden kuuluisi ottaa lusikka kauniiseen käteen ja yrittää ihan itse keksiä jotain uutta menestyäkseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Ennen kuin liikaa iloitaan, pitäisi kyllä saada enemmän selvyyttä siihen, mitä nyt oikein ollaan valmistelemassa. Tämän Uuden Suomen uutisen http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/1209...ansanedustajaa mukaan "kyse ei ole yksityistämisestä vaan kilpailun avaamisesta niille raideosuuksille, joilla VR ei liikennöi". Mutta tällainen liikenne on vapaata jo nyt. Rataosa, jolla VR ei liikennöi henkilöliikennettä, on vapaa muille operaattoreille ilman erillisiä, uusia päätöksiä.

VR liikennöi käsittääkseni Suomessa seuraavanlaisten mallien mukaan:

1) Omalla riskillä ns. kannattavia junavuoroja, joiden kustannukset katetaan lipputuloilla. VR päättää itse, kuinka paljon tai vähän se tällaista liikennettä ajaa ja missä.

2) Velvoiteliikennettä. Koska VR on saanut monopolin, on sille vastineeksi monopolista asetettu velvollisuus ajaa tiettyjä junavuoroja omalla riskillä, vaikka ne eivät olisi kannattavia. VR ei voi itse päättää tällaisten vuorojen lakkauttamisesta.

3) Ostoliikennettä. Ministeriö ostaa VR:ltä henkilöliikennettä sellaisille yhteysväleille ja sellaisiin vuoroihin, joita VR ei itse halua liikennöidä ja jotka eivät sisälly velvoiteliikenteeseen.

Yllä olevaan sisältyy kaikki muu paitsi HSL-alueen sisäinen liikenne. Siis myös esimerkiksi R tai Y-juna. VR saa pitää kaikissa kolmessa tapauksessa lipputulot eikä matkustajan suuntaan näy, millaisesta vuorosta on kyse.

4) HSL-alueella VR liikennöi lähiliikennettä HSL:n kanssa tehdyn sopimuksen mukaan. HSL suunnittelee ja tilaa, VR ajaa ja laskuttaa. Lippujärjestelmä on HSL:n ja se pitää myös lipputulot. (Tosin näihinkin juniin saa kaukomatkan osana VR:ltä lipun, en tiedä jaetaanko sen tulot jotenkin VR:n ja HSL:n kesken. Todennäköisesti ei.)

Mitä nyt siis on tarkoitus avata kilpailulle? Ei ainakaan kaikkia neljää kohtaa. Onko ideana se, että LVM ostaisi #3 liikenteen kilpailuttamalla, jolloin samalla rahalla saataisiin enemmän liikennettä, eli säästöt kyllä saataisiin päätetynsuuruisina, mutta lakkautukset eivät olisi niin massiivisia? Jos kilpailu avataan, mitä tapahtuu #2:lle, jota on nimenomaan perusteltu monopolilla?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ennen kuin liikaa iloitaan, pitäisi kyllä saada enemmän selvyyttä siihen, mitä nyt oikein ollaan valmistelemassa.


Asiaan saa valaistusta vaikka katsomalla ministeri Bernerin videon YouTubessa. Kyllä nimenomaan ministeriön omasta tiedotuksesta saa varsin selvän kuvan siitä, mitä hallitus aikoo. Kun lukee lehtiä, joissa asioita ymmärtämättömät tai tahallaan vääristelevät toimittajat kirjoittavat, niin aivan varmasti menee sekaisin.

Kyllä kyse on VR:n monopolin lakkauttamisesta. Vain siten saadaan oikea hinta julkisesti rahoitetulle ostoliikenteelle. Tämä oikean hinnan selvittäminen on hiertänyt ministeriön ja VR:n välisiä neuvotteluita siitä, mitä valtion pitäisi ostorahoillaan saada.

Ministeriössä aivan ilmeisesti ymmärretään myös se, ettei ole realistista välitilaa avoimelle rataverkolle tai monopolille. EU-lainsäädäntö sallii monopolin vielä ehdollisena. Mutta jos VR ei monopolisopimusta omasta puolestaan täytä, ei sillä voi sopimusta ja monopolia olla. Ja jos vielä mietitään sopimuksen yksityiskohtia, se on liian tulkinnanvarainen todelliseksi vakavasti otettavaksi sopimukseksi. Omaksi edukseen tulkitsemalla VR voi pitää monopolinsa piirissä käytännössä koko rataverkon, vaikka todellisuudessa ei junia ajaisikaan. Sillä kerran vuodessa ajettava yksi junavuoro riittää siihen, että VR harjoittaa radalla liikennettä.

Minun tulkintani sopimuksesta on kuitenkin niin, että yhdenkin aseman jättäminen palvelematta vuoden 2009 aikatauluista on sopimusrikkomus ja peruste sopimuksen purkamiselle sopimuksen kohdan 6.1 6) mukaan.




> 2) Velvoiteliikennettä. Koska VR on saanut monopolin, on sille vastineeksi monopolista asetettu velvollisuus ajaa tiettyjä junavuoroja omalla riskillä, vaikka ne eivät olisi kannattavia. VR ei voi itse päättää tällaisten vuorojen lakkauttamisesta.


Kannattavuus onkin yksi monopolitilanteen ongelma. Yleisö ja poliitikot ymmärtävät, että kannattava tarkoittaa sitä, ettei tule tappiota. Eli että lipputulot kattavat kulut. VR:n käsitys kannattavuudesta voi olla mitä hyvänsä, mihin yhtiö vain asettaa kannattuuden rajan. Äärimmillään mille hyvänsä yritykselle kaikki muut tuotteet kuin parhaiten tuottava ovat kannattamattomia. Sillä eihän kannata tuottaa ja myydä jotain, mikä ei ole maksimaalisen kannattavaa.

Itse en usko VR:n ilmoituksiin liikenteen kannattamattomuudesta enkä ostoliikenteen hinnoittelusta. Ei ole kovinkaan vaikea laskea junavuoron kustannuksia. Ja Suomessakin on sentään mahdollisuus vertailla HKL:n raideliikenteen todellisiin kustannuksiin. Jos yhdenlaisen palvelutuotannon toteutuvat kulut HKL:llä ovat esim. luokkaa 0,4 M vuodessa ja VR velottaa vastaavasta yli miljoonan sekä lipputulot, hinta on aivan varmasti kannattava, vaikka se ei olisikaan tarpeeksi kannattava VR:n johdon mielestä. Tappiollinen, kannattava ja tarpeeksi kannattava ovat kaikki aivan eri asiat.

Antero

----------


## Melamies

> Asiaan saa valaistusta vaikka katsomalla ministeri Bernerin videon YouTubessa. Kyllä nimenomaan ministeriön omasta tiedotuksesta saa varsin selvän kuvan siitä, mitä hallitus aikoo. Kun lukee lehtiä, joissa asioita ymmärtämättömät tai tahallaan vääristelevät toimittajat kirjoittavat, niin aivan varmasti menee sekaisin.


Kaikki ovat kai jo huomanneet, mitä hallitus aikoo. Vatuloida ja taikinoida.

Sari Sairaanhoitaja ja Kaija Kätilö suuttuivat ja taisivat tirauttaa jonkin kyyneleenkin ja simsalabim! Hallitus perääntyi kuin Italian armeija aikoinaan.

Nyt tarvitaan vain joidenkin, mielellään naispuolisten, konduktöörien kyyneleitä ja kaikki on taas hetkessä ennallaan, yhtään junavuoroa ei lakkautetakaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tosin näihinkin juniin saa kaukomatkan osana VR:ltä lipun, en tiedä jaetaanko sen tulot jotenkin VR:n ja HSL:n kesken. Todennäköisesti ei.


HSL:n tilaamasta liikenteestä HSL maksaa linjoittain vain sen osuuden, joka tehdään HSL:n lipuilla. Jos siis esim. A-junissa 98% matkoista (kuvitteellinen luku) tehtäisiin HSL:n lipuilla ja 2% VR:n lipuilla, maksaisi HSL A-junien liikennöinnistä 98% ja loput 2% VR kustantaisi itse.

----------


## zige94

> HSL:n tilaamasta liikenteestä HSL maksaa linjoittain vain sen osuuden, joka tehdään HSL:n lipuilla. Jos siis esim. A-junissa 98% matkoista (kuvitteellinen luku) tehtäisiin HSL:n lipuilla ja 2% VR:n lipuilla, maksaisi HSL A-junien liikennöinnistä 98% ja loput 2% VR kustantaisi itse.


Millä tämä katsotaan? HSL olettaa kaikkien matkustajien olevan HSL-asiakkaita ellei VR ilmoita toista (esim. VR itse ilmoittaa että 2% oli VR:n lipulla)? Mietin vain viittaisko siihen ohjeistukseen mitä meille annettiin (silloin kun VR:llä olin), ettei VR:n kaukoliikenteen vaihtolippuja tarvinnut HSL-alueella leimata ja todella harva niitä leimasi (itse leimasin joka ikisen).

----------


## kuukanko

> Millä tämä katsotaan?


Lippulajitutkimuksilla eli aika ajoin lipuntarkastusten yhteydessä tehtävällä seurannalla.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Avattaessa kilpailulle vain VR:tä vapautuvat rataosat pelkästään niille voi olla vaikeata löytää liikennöijää ilman jonkinlaisia tukiaisia, ehkä hintalappu valtiolle olisi kuitenkin pienempi. Uusien yrittäjien houkuttelemiseksi pitäisi löytää sopivia kannustimia. Jos suorastaan markkinaehtoista liikennettä ei synny, täytynee liikenne kilpailuttaa. Tällöin voittaja saisi rajoitetun yksinoikeuden liikenteeseen määräajaksi. Edellytyksenä olisi:
1.	Liikennekokonaisuuden on oltava riittävän suuri mutta samalla yhteneväinen, esimerkiksi Vaasasta Joensuuhun. Siihen voisi kuulua myös erilaisia haaroja kuten Orivedelle ja Savonlinnaan (jos syväväylän ylittävä silta saadaan rakennettua!)
2.	Aikataulun ja muiden yksityiskohtien suhteen yrittäjälle on annettava suuri liikkumavara, jotta se voi löytää optimaalisen toimintamallin.
3.	Valtion on pidettävä radat kunnossa. Taajamajunaliikenteessä huippunopeuden tulisi olla vähintään 120 km/h, jotta junilla olisi nopeusetu maantieliikenteeseen nähden.
Joissakin yhteyksissä on kysytty miksi liikennöidä junalla kun asiakkaat sopivat bussiinkin? Vastaus on tietenkin: koska juna on nopeampi, jopa vähäinen kiskobussi. Edellytyksenä on tietenkin että rata on kunnossa ja kulkee kutakuinkin suoraa reittiä.
4.	Uudella yrittäjällä täytyy myös olla mahdollista liikennöidä kokonaisuuteen kuuluvilla VR:n rataosilla kuten Vaasasta Seinäjoelle ja Jyväskylästä Varkauteen sekä Tampereelta Orivedelle.
5.	Koska taajamajunat ovat voimakkaasti sidoksissa kaukoliikenteeseen vaihtoyhteyksien muodossa, tulisi VR: kaukojunia kehittää paremmin yhteensopivaksi. Konkreettisimmin tämä edellyttäisi junakohtauksien siirtämistä Jyväskylään ja Pieksämäelle.
6.	VR:n aikataulusuunnitelmista on saatava riittävän aikainen tieto, jotta taajamajunat voidaan sopeuttaa niihin.
Juha

----------


## Antero Alku

> Avattaessa kilpailulle vain VR:tä vapautuvat rataosat pelkästään niille voi olla vaikeata löytää liikennöijää ilman jonkinlaisia tukiaisia, ehkä hintalappu valtiolle olisi kuitenkin pienempi. Uusien yrittäjien houkuttelemiseksi pitäisi löytää sopivia kannustimia. ...


Aivan. Siksi pitääkin ymmärtää, että LVM:n tehtävä on määritellä rautatiehenkilöliikenteen palvelutaso (= kuinka monta junavuoroa, millä pysähtymiskäyttäytymisellä) ja hankkia sitten liikennöintipalvelun tuottajat. Tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että LVM:n tulee ottaa hoitaakseen tehtävä, jota tähän asti on hoitanut VR-Yhtymä, eli palvelutuotesuunnittelu. Koko maan tasolla LVM:n tehtävä on sama kuin HSL-alueella on HSL:n tehtävä.

Sitten LVM:n on osattava jakaa kokonaispalvelu järkevästi kilpailutettaviin kokonaisuuksiin. Jotta syntyy liiketoiminnan kannalta mielekkäitä palvelukokonaisuuksia liikennöitsijöiden tarjottavaksi. Tässä on myös pohdittava lippujärjestelmää. Matkustajapalvelua ei pidä huonontaa sillä, että hävitetään nykyinen yhtenäinen junalippujärjestelmä, jossa on mahdollista ostaa lippu minkä hyvänsä kahden aseman välille. Mutta silti pitää olla mahdollisuus myös jousto- ja tarjoushinnoitteluun.

Luulen, että moni kuvittelee, että nyt tulee Onnirail, joka ajaa kilpaa VR:n junien kanssa Helsingistä Tampereelle. Matkustaja sitten vertailee netissä, kummalla on sillä hetkellä halvempi hinta, ja sitten Onni ja VR ajavat 5 minuutin aikaerolla samaa palvelua. Ei, rautatieliikenne ei ole tieliikennettä, vaan rautatieliikenteen kilpailutus pitää hoitaa siten kuin Britanniassa  tai HSL-alueella.

Markkinaehtoisuus on kuvassa siten, että eri yhteysväleille tehdään erilaisia sopimuksia. Sinne Nurmekseen sopimus tehdään varmaankin niin, että LVM kilpailuttaa sen, kuka ajaa junat halvimmalla, ja lipputuloriskin kantaa LVM. Mutta HkiTpe -liikenne voidaan kilpailuttaa siten, että kysytään, kuka maksaa LVM:lle eniten esimerkiksi oikeudesta ajaa junavuoro 7:309:00 Helsingistä Tampereelle. Kaikkiin palveluihin sisältyy ehto osallistumisesta maanlaajuiseen lippujärjestelmään. Sen rinnalla voi olla mahdollista myydä myös tarjouslippuja Onnibusin tapaan.

Näin toteutuu kermankuorinnan ehkäisy, ja LVM saa tasattua suosittujen yhteyksien tuloilla Nurmeksien häntiä, joilla palvelu on pidettävä, jotta ihmisiä ja alueita kohdellaan jollain lailla yhdenvertaisesti. Aivan kuten tehdään tieliikenteessä, jossa syrjäseutujen teiden ylläpidon maksavat esimerkiksi Helsingin autoilijat, joiden liikenneveroja ei tarvitse käyttää Helsingin katuihin.

Käytännössä tähän on siirryttävä asteittain. Jo senkin takia, että ihmisten palveluita ei voi muutta kertaheitolla joksikin aivan muuksi. Näin kilpailutettuun bussiliikenteeseen siirtyminenkin on tapahtunut kaupunkiseuduilla. Asteittain etenemällä muutokseen pystyvät sopeutumaan niin ostava viranomainen kuin tarjoavat palveluntuottajatkin.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Luulen, että moni kuvittelee, että nyt tulee Onnirail, joka ajaa kilpaa VR:n junien kanssa Helsingistä Tampereelle. Matkustaja sitten vertailee netissä, kummalla on sillä hetkellä halvempi hinta, ja sitten Onni ja VR ajavat 5 minuutin aikaerolla samaa palvelua. Ei, rautatieliikenne ei ole tieliikennettä, vaan rautatieliikenteen kilpailutus pitää hoitaa siten kuin Britanniassa  tai HSL-alueella.
> 
> Markkinaehtoisuus on kuvassa siten, että eri yhteysväleille tehdään erilaisia sopimuksia. Sinne Nurmekseen sopimus tehdään varmaankin niin, että LVM kilpailuttaa sen, kuka ajaa junat halvimmalla, ja lipputuloriskin kantaa LVM. Mutta HkiTpe -liikenne voidaan kilpailuttaa siten, että kysytään, kuka maksaa LVM:lle eniten esimerkiksi oikeudesta ajaa junavuoro 7:309:00 Helsingistä Tampereelle. Kaikkiin palveluihin sisältyy ehto osallistumisesta maanlaajuiseen lippujärjestelmään. Sen rinnalla voi olla mahdollista myydä myös tarjouslippuja Onnibusin tapaan.


Missaan nyt Antero vähän pointin siitä missä näiden mallien välinen ero on, siis markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä. Kilpailutettu liikenne on asia erikseen, siinä huutokaupataan valmiiksi määritelty konsessio.

Mutta minun tulkintani markkinaehtoisesta liikenteestä on, että VR ja Onnirail (tms.) kumpikin tahoillaan määrittelevät omaehtoisesti ja -aloitteisesti haluavansa ajaa klo 7 junan Tampereelta Helsinkiin ja sen jälkeen jättävät kulkutiehakemuksen LiVille, joka jakaa rataverkon kapasiteettia. Kun kumpikin on halunnut saman kulkutien, LiVi antaa sen toiselle, ja toiselle osapuolelle mahdollisimman lähellä olevan kulkutien. Kumpi saa kumman on visainen kysymys, mutta voidaanhan se ratkaista vaikka huutokaupalla.

Jotenkin olin rivien välistä lukevinani että toivottava malli olisi eräänlainen variaatio konsessiomallista, jossa LVM (tai LiVi?) määrittelisi huutokauppaavansa esim. yhden klo 7 kulkutien Tampereelta Helsinkiin, ja sen saisi enemmän huutokaupassa tarjoava operaattori. Viiden minuutin päästä mahdollista toista kulkutietä ei huutokaupattaisi ollenkaan tarkoituksena suojata voittajan konsessiota.

En tiedä tarkoititko tuota, mutta oli miten oli, en näkisi tuollaista mallia lainkaan hyvänä. Silloin viranomainen määrittelisi millaista liikennettä Suomessa saisi ajaa. Mitä tapahtuisi reitti- ja palveluinnovoinnille? Mitä tapahtuisi hintatasolle, kun markkinamekanismi ei pääsisi vaikuttamaan suoraan vaan sitä kahlittaisiin tarjontarajoituksin?

En oikeastaan näe mitä haittaa on kilpailevien junien ajamisesta 5 minuutin välein. Jos niille löytyy kysyntää niin silloin markkinataloudessa niitä ajetaan. Jos ei löydy niin ei ajeta. Ajan oloon kysyntä ja tarjonta päätyvät tasapainoon. Sehän on markkinamekanismin hienous.

Mietin jopa onko tuollainen sääntely ainakaan PSA:n hengen mukaista niillä rataosilla, missä vapaat markkinat tuottavat riittävän (=LVM:n määrittely) palvelutason. Pidän sitä joka tapauksessa kuluttajan edun vastaisena, koska tarjonnan rajoittaminen nostaa hintatasoa.

Samoin tulee mieleen, että miksi eri operaattorit pitäisi pakottaa samaan lippujärjestelmään. Sehän on myös kilpailun este tai ainakn hidaste. Ei kai bussiliikenteessä ole kummoinenkaan ongelma että Onnibus ei myy Matkahuollon kautta lippujaan? Eikä lentoliikenteessä kukaan käytännössä yritä ostaa Finnairilta interline-lippua SAS:n vuorolle.

Tosin täytyy myöntää, että olen katsantokannaltani melkoisen markkinaliberaali.

----------


## Allison

Sir Brian on useasti sanonut, että hänen mukaansa ensisijaisesti tulisi huutokaupata kokonaisia rataosuuksia open access -mallin sijaan. Kilpailu käytäisiin siis linjoista. Tämä ilmeisesti perustuu kokemuksiin, jossa antamalla paketteja muodostuu kokonaisuutena parempi joukkoliikennejärjestelmä kuin Janin kuvaaman open access -esimerkin tapauksessa.

Itse olen tätä jalostanut myös niin, että yksi vaihtoehto olisi kilpailuttaa IC-junajärjestelmä ja pendo-järjestelmä omina kokonaisuuksinaan. Tällöinkin toimijat saisivat kukin jonkinlaisen kokonaisuuden. Eli Tampereelta Helsinkiin IC-junat olisivat yhdellä toimijalla ja pendot toisella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Muodostuuko linjoja huutokauppaamalla parempi järjestelmä lienee sinänsä mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Toki operaattorin kannalta sellainen on houkuttavampi, koska kyseessä on eräänlainen kilpailun kautta saatu ajallisesti rajoitettu monopoli. Aidosti markkinaehtoinen liikenne on raakaa peliä, joka toimii pitkälti kuluttajan eduksi ainakin hintatason suhteen. Itse kieltämättä vieroksun keskusjohtoista suunnittelua / markkinoiden lohkomista sellaisilla rataosilla, joilla markkinat pystyisivät tuottamaan riittävän palvelutason ilman julkisen vallan puuttumista markkinoiden toimintaan.

Voi olla että open accessille on vain rajalliset mahdollisuudet Suomessa, mutta ainakin Tampere-Helsinki -välille se olisi luonteva toimintamalli.

----------


## late-

En ole varauksettoman innostunut markkinaehtoisesta junaliikenteestä.

Ensinnäkin rataverkon kapasiteetti on rakenteellisesti olennaisesti rajoittuneempi kuin tie- ja katuverkon, joten kapasiteetin jakaminen mielekkäästi on vaikeaa. Vuorot ("slotit") eivät ole toisistaan riippumattomia, vaan yksittäinen vuoro määrittää risteävien kulkuteiden ja erityisesti asemakapasiteetin kautta mahdollisuuksia ajaa muita vuoroja ja myös näiden muiden vuorojen tyyppejä. Englannissa rataosuuden aikataulujen muuttamisesta onkin käytössä kuvaava ilmaus "recast the timetable". Siis nykyinen aikataulurakenne pitää ensin sulattaa ja sitten valaa uuteen muotoon. Yksittäisiä vuoroja kun ei paljonkaan pysty muuttamaan. Ainakin aikataulujen puolella on siis aika rajallisesti tilaa innovoida. Kyseessähän on yksi tuotteen keskeisistä perusominaisuuksista.

Toisekseen varsinkin kaupunkiseuduilla joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky edellyttää yhtenäistä järjestelmää. Tähän kuuluvat olennaisesti aikataulujen koordinointi ja yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä. Tarkoitus kun ei ole vastata ainoastaan yksittäisiin ennalta suunniteltuihin matkatarpeisiin, vaan tarjota liikkumisen vapautta. Lisäksi yksittäisellä matkalla on voitava käyttää useaa linjaa ja vuoroa, jotta järjestelmästä saa tehokkaan. Kaukoliikenteessä liikkumisen vapaus ei välttämättä päde ainakaan samassa mitassa. Siksi Ruotsissa junien markkinaehtoinen liikennöinti on kaukoliikennettä, mutta seudullinen liikenne yhteiskunnan ostamaa. Matkaketjujen kannalta olisi silti hyvä pystyä käyttämään useita vuoroja. En myöskään ole varma voidaanko Suomen rataverkolla tehokkaasti erotella näitä liikennetyyppejä. Tämä liittyy olennaisesti edelliseen kohtaan. Esimerkiksi Rantaradalla saman liikenteen on lähes väistämättä palveltava molempia tarkoituksia. Pääradalla on enemmän mahdollisuuksia erotteluun.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Kilpailun avaaminen raiteilla ei ole aivan niin yksinkertaista kuin innokkaimmat kannattajat toivovat tai olettavat. Ei se ole semmoinen katastrofikaan kuin kiihkeimmät vastustajat väittävät. VR:llä yrityksenä on ollut 150 vuotta aikaa luoda hyvä rautatiejärjestelmä ja nyky-VR:lläkin jo 20 vuotta. Lopputulos ei ole kovin kehuttava.
Kilpailusta on useita malleja. Britannian toimilupajärjestelmästä on eniten kokemusta, joten sen avulla voisi välttää sikäläiset virheet. Muualla EU:n alueella on käytössä näennäisesti yksinkertaisempi järjestelmä, jossa kuka tahansa pätevä toimija voi hakea haluamaansa aikataulukapasiteettia. Jos liikennöinti vaatii tukiaisia, aluehallintovirasto tai vastaava kilpailuttaa liikenteen. Jälkimmäinen menettely on voimassa Suomessa. Käsittääkseni VR on jo muutaman vuoden joutunut tekemään ratakapasiteettihakemuksen (hakeeko VR vai HSL kapasiteettia lähiliikenteelle?). Liikennevirastolla on helppo työ hyväksyä hakemus. Käytännössä aikataulusuunnittelu on ulkoistettu VR:lle.
Keskenään ristiriitaisten ratakapasiteettihakemusten yhteensovittaminen jää Liikenneviraston huoleksi. Tässä ei ole suurta ongelmaa kun raiteilla on runsaasti tilaa. Valitettavasti ahtaus on pikemminkin pääsääntö kuin poikkeus. Suomen erityisolosuhde on ratojen yksiraiteisuus. Kuinka järjestetään junakohtaukset? Jos niitä ei käsitellä taiten, junat ainakin hidastuvat ja usein haluttuja aikataulupolkuja ei voida toteuttaa.
Ristiriitatilanteita varten on olemassa (rautatielaissa?) järjestys, jossa ensi sijalla on (ulkomuistista lainattuna) synenerginen henkilöliikennekokonaisuus. Näin ollen hakemus menee parhaiten läpi, jos se käsittää useita säännöllisesti toistuvia vuoroja. Ei kannata esimerkiksi toivoa yksittäistä vuoroa 1606 Tampereelle, koska siinä on jo VR:n säännöllinen juna. Toisaalta 5 minuuttia aikaisempi tai myöhäisempi vuoro edellyttäisi muutoksia muuhun säännölliseen liikenteeseen. Tämmöinen voisi onnistua virallisessa ratakapasiteetin yhteensovittamismenettelyssä.
Ruuhkaisilla rataosilla voisi olla parempi, kuten Antero ehdotti, että Liikennevirasto laatisi etukäteen jonkin laisen pohja-aikataulun, jossa radan läpäisykyky optimoidaan. Liikennöijät voisivat hakea näitä. Ongelmia ei synny niin kauan kuin jaettavaa riittää. Onko rajallisten aikataulupolkujen huutokauppaaminen mahdollista?
Olettaisin viranomaisten pyrkivän ratkaisuun, joka on heille vaivattomin. Liikenneviraston suunnitteluresurssitkin lienevät rajalliset. Pahimmassa tapauksessa ongelmia ratkaisemaan tarvitaan lakimiesarmeija kuten Englannissa.
Juha

----------


## janihyvarinen

Hyviä pointteja keskustelussa. Liikennekokonaisuuden merkitys lähiliikenteessä lienee suurempi kuin kaukoliikenteessä eikä kannattavuus ole niin itsestäänselvää, joten valmiiksi mietityn konsession huutokauppaaminen saattaa todella olla parempi malli. Kaukoliikenteessä haluaisin tosin nähdä enemmän markkinalähtöisyyttä silloin kun se on mahdollista.

Ajatus jonkinlaisesta viranomaisen miettimästä aikataulurungosta ei ole täysin vastenmielinen kunhan se palvelee niukan kapasiteetin käytön kokonaisoptimointia ja toisaalta jättää varaa yrityslähtöiselle innovoinnille. Jos esimerkiksi ajatellaan Tampere-Helsinki -väliä, voi olla järkevää että "slotit" on ennakolta määritelty tietyn tavoitenopeuden mukaan. Käytön sitävastoin pitäisi olla joustavaa eikä niin että valtio kilpailuttaa valmiiksi suunnitellun Tampere-Helsinki -IC-vuoron. Operaattorin pitäisi voida ostaa sloti ja tarvittaessa toinen sen kanssa yhteensopiva sloti niin että niistä voi muodostaa innovatiivisen reittikononaisuuden, esim. Tampere-Riihimäki + Riihimäki-Lahti, tai Tampere-Tikkurila + Tikkurila-Huopalahti + Huopalahti-Turku (silloin jos tällainen on teknisesti toteutettavissa mm. kääntöjen osalta). Eli pitäisi jättää tilaa sille että operaattorit keksivät päästään uusia konsepteja, ovat ne sitten valtion mielestä järkeviä tai ei.

Samoin kapasiteetti pitäisi aikataulurungossa optimoida niin että junia mahtuu ajamaan mahdollisimman monta, vaikka sitten keskenään kilpailevia vuoroja, eikä niin että pyritään suojelemaan minkään operaattorin vuoroja kilpailulta ajallisesti läheisissä sloteissa.

Vaikuttaa siltä, että mallissa on hienosäätämisen varaa, jotta päästää optimaaliseen lopputulokseen, jossa on balansoitu resurssin käyttö ja markkinamekanismin toiminta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kilpailun avaaminen raiteilla ei ole aivan niin yksinkertaista...


Aivan. Minusta Jani Hyvärinen, -Late, sinä ja minä itse olemme kaikki oikeassa. Rautatiehenkilöliikenne voidaan hoitaa kaikilla tavoin, ja valinta on viime kädessä arvovalinta, eli poliittinen päätös.

Puolustan brittiläistä mallia syillä, joita -Late luetteli. Ja väitän, että viranomaisen ohjaama malli on oikeastaan välttämätön, vaikka sen ohella voi olla myös vapaan kilpailun (open access) piirteitä.

Välttämättömyys lähtee siitä, että rataverkkoja on olemassa vain yksi, ja rataverkko toimii rakenteellisesti siten, että liikennettä on ohjattava. Tämä on olennainen ero tieliikenteeseen ja busseihin nähden, ja se johtaa siihen, että viranomainen joutuu pakosta puuttumaan siihen, mitä rataverkolla tapahtuu. Täydellisen vapaan kilpailun ongelma ja mahdottomuus tulee esiin jo tässä:



> Ristiriitatilanteita varten on olemassa (rautatielaissa?) järjestys, jossa ensi sijalla on (ulkomuistista lainattuna) synenerginen henkilöliikennekokonaisuus. Näin ollen hakemus menee parhaiten läpi, jos se käsittää useita säännöllisesti toistuvia vuoroja. Ei kannata esimerkiksi toivoa yksittäistä vuoroa 1606 Tampereelle, koska siinä on jo VR:n säännöllinen juna. Toisaalta 5 minuuttia aikaisempi tai myöhäisempi vuoro edellyttäisi muutoksia muuhun säännölliseen liikenteeseen. Tämmöinen voisi onnistua virallisessa ratakapasiteetin yhteensovittamismenettelyssä.


Pelkistettynä: Vapaa kilpailu on mahdotonta, koska viranomaisen on pakko ratkaista, kenelle ratakapasiteetti jaetaan. Viranomaisen päätös tai arpominenkaan eivät ole vapaata kilpailua. Sitä voisi vähän karrikoiden olla vain se, että jokainen junafirma rakentaa Hesan ja Tampereen välille oman ratansa. Mutta kun ei sekään ole oikein, sillä ei jokaisen bussifirmankaan tarvitse rakentaa samalle välille omaa maantietään.

Minusta tätä kokonaisuutta pitää arvioida siitä lähtökohdasta, mikä on asiakkaalle paras ratkaisu. Asiakas puolestaan täytyy ymmärtää myös kokonaisuutena: asiakkaat = kaikki matkustajat. Joka tarkoittaa, että ei pelkästään esim. HkiTpe -välin matkustajat.

Asiakkaiden kannalta on tietty mukavaa, jos TpeHki -välillä on kiihkeätä junakilpailua, innovatiivista hinnoittelua ja houkutelevia palvelukonsepteja. Mutta se ei saa tapahtua niin, että Kajaaniin ei enää pääse, koska TurboRail tekee niin hyvää voittoa TpeHki -välillä, ettei Kajaani kiinnosta. Eikä sekään ole asiakkaiden kannalta oikein, että firmat saavat kerätä voitot, mutta tappiot maksaa aina veronmaksaja. Tämähän on nykytilanne, jonka kanssa umpikujan pää tuli nyt.

On poliittinen valinta, että tieverkosta ei peritä kustannuksia vastaavaa käyttömaksua, sekin voitaisiin tehdä. Sen vuoksi mikään osa liikennejärjestelmästä ei voi toimia eri periaatteella. Joukkoliikenteessä tämä tarkoittaa  kuinkahan monennen kerran tämän sanon  ettei joukkoliikenne kokonaisuutena voi toimia lipputuloilla. Ja se puolestaan tarkoittaa, että joukkoliikenteen markkinat eivät voi toimia kilpailuna matkalippuja ostavista asiakkaista, vaan kilpailuna matkalippuja ostaville asiakkaille hankittavista palvelukokonaisuuksista.

On myös asiakkaan etu, että on yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä. Tämäkin tulee tieliikenteen asetelmasta. Autoilulle on yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä: sama bensa on tarjolla kaikkialla. Se, että nyt joutuu ostamaan erikseen juna- ja bussilipun on aivan sama kuin jos autoilija saisi ajaa yhdellä tiellä naftalla, toisella bensalla ja kolmannella viinalla.  Yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä rajaa yritysten kilpailua, mutta rajaako yritysten kilpailua se, että kaikki autot saavat joka jakeluasemalta samaa polttoainetta?

Avoimen kilpailun kannalta houkuttelvia rataosia on Suomessa todella vähän. Jopa TpeHki -välilläkin on junavuoroja, joita VR nimittää tappiollisiksi. Siitä huolimatta, että ne jopa VR:n oman laskutavan mukaan tuottavat voittoa välittömiin kustannuksiinsa nähden. Ja vaihtoehto voisi olla ajaa tyhjävaunujuna, koska muuten ei ole kalustoa kannattavalle vuorolle. Kun houkuttelevia rataosia on vähän, suurella osalla rataverkkoa ei ole edellytyksiä avoimelle kilpailulle, vaan asetelma on nimenomaan niin päin, että kysytään, mikä on se palvelutaso, joka halutaan, ja kuka tuottaa sen edullisimmalla tavalla.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

Periaate on oikea että Kajaanin palvelua ei voi unohtaa vain perusteella että Tampere-Helsinki on niin rahakas reitti. Toisaalta järjestelmän sisäinen ristisubventio ei ole asiallista, koska se asettaa bussi- ja junaliikenteen eri asemaan markkinoilla: bussi voisi ajaa Tampereelta Helsinkiin ilman ristisubventiopainetta, kun taas junaliikenteeltä sellaista vaadittaisiin. Ongelmallista on toki sekin että moottoritien käytöstä ei tarvitse maksaa kun taas radan käytöstä tarvitsee. (Tosin jos ristisubventiota täytyy harjoittaa, se hoitunee varmaan kätevimmin yhteysväleittäin porrastetulla ratamaksulla?)

Hmmm. Minusta tuntuu että yhtenäinen monoliittinen lippujärjestelmä on yliarvostettu konsepti. On toki hyödyllistä että esimerkiksi Tampereella kaikkiin busseihin käy sama lippu. Vielä 90-luvun puoliväliin asti näin ei ollut, mikä johti siihen että 80-luvulla koululaisena ei tullut mieleen tehdä kotimatkaa keskustasta Pispalaan Paunun bussilla, kun siihen olisi joutunut ostamaan erillisen kertalipun kun lompakossa oli TKL:n 10 matkan kortti. Mutta kaukoyhteyksillä pidän yhtenäistä lippujärjestelmää vähemmän tärkeänä. Ensi viikolla lähden lomareissulle lentäen, ja matka Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle vaatii kolme lipputuotetta: Tampereen matkakortti välille koti-Kaleva, Onnibussin lippu välille Kaleva-Keimolanportti, HSL:n matkakortilla Vantaan sisäinen lippu välille Kivistö-Lentoasema. En pidä tätä tarpeettoman hankalana, varsinkaan kun Onnibussin hinta jää halvemmaksi kuin paikallismatkat yhteensä. Nämä ovat toki subjektiivisia näkemyksiä.

Polttoaineanalogiaan viitaten väittäisin kyllä että meillä on jo yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä siinä mielessä että kaikki nämä matkat voi maksaa samanlaisilla euroilla. Monen toimijan yhteinen älykorttipohjainen lippujärjestelmä on periaatteessa megalomaaninen himmelimäinen tietojärjestelmähanke, jonka kustannukset viime kädessä vyörytetään joko matkustajalle tai veronmaksajalle, ja joka voi toimia alalletulokynnyksenä (tosin tämä vaikuttaisi varmaan pahemmin bussiliikenteen "mies ja bussi" -startuppeihin kuin junaliikenteessä).

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Jos mennään Ruotsin malliin kaukoliikenteessä avoimeen kilpailuun, tulee uusien yrittäjien junien sijoittaminen VR:n liikenteen sekaan olemaan hankalaa varsinkin yksiraiteisilla rataosilla. Monella reitillä VR:n liikenne ei kuitenkaan ole aivan erityisen tiivistä. Enimmäkseenhän junat kulkevat kolmen tunnin välein. Jos junakohtauspaikkoja on riittävän tiheässä, junamäärän lisäys voi olla mahdollista. Rantarata EI ole tällainen.
Kaksiraiteisille rataosille lisäliikenne olisi helpompi sijoittaa; niitä on vain kovin vähän.
Brittiläisen mallin mukaan toimittaessa millaiset olisivat toimilupien rajat? Kooltaan koko Suomen kaukoliikenne taitaa vastata suurta englantilaista toimijaa. Näin iso toiminta-alue tuskin vastaa kilpailutuksen lähtökohtia! Jako Länsi- ja Itä-Suomeenkin taitaisi vielä olla liian karkea.
Toisaalta taloudellisesti houkuttelevimmat yhteydet ovat maakunnista Helsinkiin, joten useimpiin toimilupiin kannattanee sisällyttää mahdollisuus liikennöidä sinne. Näin ollen kaksiraiteisten rataosien liikenne Helsingistä Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan pitäisi jakaa vähintään kahtia. Siten muodostuisi ainakin neljä toimilupaa: Karjala, Savo, Pohjanmaa ja muu Länsi-Suomi.
Toimilupajärjestelmässä tulisi matkustajien saada aikataulullisesti jotakin oleellista lisähyötyä. Tällainen voisi olla siirtyminen nykyisestä kolmituntirytmistä kaksituntirytmiin. Samalla junia tulisi jonkin verran nopeuttaa, jotta solmupisteiden väliset matka-ajat saadaan osumaan aikataulun vaatimuksiin. Periaatteessa liiketaloudellisesti tämä voi olla yksityisten yritysten kannalta ei-toivottavaa, koska se rajoittaa niiden toimintavapautta. Kokonaisuus olisi kuitenkin parempi, varsinkin jos valtiovalta lupaa parantaa keskeisiä rataosia ja poistaa pullonkauloja.
Juha

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kilpailutuksella varmasti saadaan kustannussäästöjä aikaiseksi, mutta onhan sekin  myönnettävä, että ongelmana hiljaisempien rataosuuksien liikennöinnissä on myös lähtökohtaisesti raskas kulurakenne, kun matkustajia ei ole kovin paljon. Tai vähintäänkin pienemmillä yksikkökustannuksilla junaa kohden pystyttäisiin tarjoamaan nykyistä laajemmalle ulottuvaa junaliikennettä. Tästä tuli mieleen, että eikö oikeastaan automatisointi olisi juuri tässä kohtaa oikeaan osuva ratkaisu.

Metron automatisointia on pohdittu tällä foorumilla jo vuosia ja itselle vakiintui se ajatus, että automatisointi sinällään on ihan järkevä ajatus, mutta se ei todellakaan ole mikään ykkösprioriteetti, kun kuljettajakustannukset ovat jo valmiiksi aika mitätön osa kokonaiskustannuksista. (Tosiasiassa rautateillä ja metrossa on automatisoitu toimintaa menneinä vuosikymmeninä aivan valtavasti, jos näkökulmaa laajennetaan koko järjestelmään eikä katsota pelkästään junia. Ajatellaan vaikka kulunvalvontaa, asetinlaitteita yms.) Mutta pienten matkustajavirtojen kohdalla asia alkaa olla jo toisin: kuljettajaa kohden kiskobussissa ei ole enää niinkään monta ihmistä. Tilanne muistuttaa siis tavallisia busseja, jotka paikallisliikenteessä olisivat eniten hyötyä tuottavat automatisoitavat kulkuneuvot. Juurikin junanohjauksen ja kulunvalvonnan pitkälti jo tehty automatisointi tarkoittanee sitä, että iso osa automatisoinnin vaatimasta työstä itse radalla olisi jo tehty. Automaattiajon ongelmat liittyvät pitkälti asemiin ja siellä turvallisiin liikkeellelähtöihin. Hiljaisessa liikenteessä, jossa seisakkeelta tulee kyytiin ja jää pois vain muutama ihminen, ei näitä ongelmia pitäisi olla. Ehkä aivan miehittämättöminä kiskobusseja ei voida ajaa, mutta olisihan henkilökunnan vähenemisessä kahdesta yhteen jo iso apu, jos junaan jäisi vain konduktööri, joka antaisi junalle lähtöluvan ja tarvittaessa myös voisi tähystää rataa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Pidän yksiraiteisten ratojen ongelmaa liioiteltuna. Kun katsotaan menneisyyteen, rataverkollamme on ollut vähemmän 2-raiteista rataa kuin nyt, mutta liikkeessä olevien junien määrä huomattavasti suurempi. Junien nopeudet ovat kyllä olleet hitaampia, ja pysähtymistiheys paljon nykyistä parempi. Mutta nämä kaksi asiaa ovat myös sidoksissa toisiinsa. Nopeuden kasvaessa juna ehtii ajaa pidemmän matkan kohtaamaan vastaantulevaa junaa.

Yksiraiteisista radoista on tehty ongelma sillä, että niiltä on purettu kohtauspaikat. Toinen asia, joka tekee yksiraiteisista radoista ongelman, on epätäsmällisyys. Kun joku ajaa myöhässä, suunniteltu kohtauspaikka ei toteudu, ja kun kohtauspaikat on hävitetty minimiin, törmätään ongelmiin. Eli oikeastaan on kyse samasta ongelmasta, kohtauspaikkojen hävittämisetä. Kolmas asia, jolla yksiraiteisuudesta on tehty ongelma, on halu ajaa eri nopeuden junia. Sellaiset syövät ratakapasiteettia 2-raiteisellakin radalla  ellei sitä ajeta kahtena yksiraiteisena ratana.

Jos ajatellaan henkilöliikennettä ja 2 tunnin peruspalvelutasoa, yksi juna ajaa pysähtymättä hyvinkin 250 km kahdessa tunnissa. Jos rata tällä välillä on 1-raiteinen, vastaantulevat junat kohtaavat kerran 125 km:n kohdalla. Edelleenkin rataverkollamme on kohtauspaikkoja tiheämpään. Eikä tunnin vuorovälillekään tarvita kuin 3 kohtauspaikkaa, noin 60 km:n välein. Eikä tähän tarpeeseen vaikuta se, ovatko junat yhden yhtiön vai eri yhtiön junia. Joten pidän yksiraiteisuusargumenttia vain verukkeena, jolla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, onko rataverkolle vapaa pääsy vai ei.

Antero

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Kuten tunnettua radan junakapasiteetti on suurimmillaan junien ollessa yhtä nopeita. Yksiraiteisella radalla henkilöjunien kulkiessa samalla nopeudella osuvat junakohtaukset vakiopaikkoihin, jolloin liikenne on myös tehokkaimmillaan. Valitettavasti junakohtauspaikat eivät aina satu sopiville kohdille maksimaalisen matkanopeuden ylläpitämiseksi. Esimerkiksi huippunopeudella 140 km/h matkanopeus voisi olla enimmillään noin 110 km/h (välipysähdykset siis huomioiden). Tällöin junakohtauspaikkojen ollessa 55 km:n välein voitaisiin liikennöidä tunnin välein.
Aina etäisyydet eivät ole sopivia eivätkä junakohtauspaikat sijaitse tasaisin välein. Tähän auttaa junien nopeuttaminen. Kuten Antero totesi, nopeammilla junilla vastaan tulee junia harvemmin. Käytännössä tosin nopeampia junia kulkee useammin, mikä poistaa usein tämän hyödyn! Esimerkiksi Savonradalla nykynopeuksin liikennöitäessä tunnin välein Kouvolan ja Pieksämäen välillä on kolme junakohtausta (yleensä Mikkeli, Mäntyharju ja Selänpää). Kolmituntirytmissä Mäntyharju on ainoa kohtauspaikka. Tihennetty liikenne on mahdollista vain rajoitetusti.
Vaihtoyhteyksien kannalta yhden junakohtauksen tulisi sattua Pieksämäelle, jolloin muut osuisivat Hiirolaan, Mäntyharjulle ja Selänpäähän matka-ajan ollessa 1h 42 minuuttia. Jos huippunopeutena voidaan käyttää 160 km/h pidempään (nyt mahdollista Mäntyharjun eteläpuolelta Otavaan), junakohtaukset voisi siirtää Mikkeliin, Kinniin ja Kouvolaan. Välipysähdyksiä olisi maksimissaan kolme. Kullakin osuudella olisi kolme tai neljä välijunakohtauspaikkaa. Matka-aika olisi noin puolitoista tuntia, Helsingistä Kuopioon noin 3h 40 minuuttia. Kaikkien runkojen tulisi olla kaksisuuntaisia ja huippunopeuden 200 km/h.
Koska VR käyttää kaikki Helsingistä lähtevät ja sinne päättyvät aikataulupolut ruuhka-aikoina, täytyisi nykyinen lähtöaika (-12) jakaa kahtia (-10 ja -14). Silti ruuhka-aikana VR:n tulisi luopua joistakin nykyisistä vuoroista; sehän käyttää nyt esimerkiksi Savoon kaikki vuorot välillä 1412  1712. 
 Näin Savoon olisi käytettävissä sloteja 0610  2010 15 kpl eli noin kaksinkertaisesti nykyiseen junatarjontaan nähden. Läheskään kaikki tuskin tulevat käytetyksi, mutta parinkin kilpailijan junille voisi löytyä 2  4 sujuvaa ja nopeaa rakoa.
Yhden operaattorin mallissa kahden tunnin välein olisi kahdeksan junaparia ja lisäksi yksi tai kaksi lisäjunaa ruuhka-aikana ruuhkasuuntaan.
Samankaltaisia puolen tunnin junakohtauspaikkasarjoja ovat esimerkiksi Tampere  Orivesi  Jämsä  Jyväskylä  Hankasalmi  Pieksämäki sekä Tampere  Parkano  Seinäjoki  Kauhava  Pännäinen  Kaksoisraide  Ylivieska  Vihanti  Oulu. Nämäkään eivät kaikin osin aivan onnistu nykyisin, mutta niiden toteuttamiseksi ei vaadita suuria parannuksia.
Juha

----------


## tlajunen

> Aina etäisyydet eivät ole sopivia eivätkä junakohtauspaikat sijaitse tasaisin välein. Tähän auttaa junien nopeuttaminen. Kuten Antero totesi, nopeammilla junilla vastaan tulee junia harvemmin. Käytännössä tosin nopeampia junia kulkee useammin, mikä poistaa usein tämän hyödyn!


Oikeastaan helpoin tapa ajatella tämä ajan kautta siten, että junia tulee vastaan puolen vuorovälin välein, mikäli junat kulkevat samaa nopeutta _riippumatta nopeudesta_. Tunnin vuorovälillä kohtaamisia tapahtuu siis puolen tunnin välein, ajettiin sitten 120 tai 200. Toki nopeammalla nopeudella kohtaamisia ehtii tulla vähemmän, kunnes onkin jo perillä.

----------


## Minä vain

Mitä mieltä olette yleisellä tasolla ristisubventiosta? Itse antaisin kuoria kermat vapaasti eli toisin sanoen esimerkiksi Helsingistä Turkuun menevien junien lipputuloista ei rahoitettaisi vähemmän kannattavia yhteyksiä, sillä en koe että Helsingistä Turkuun menevä junamatkustaja olisi enemmän velvoitettu rahoittamaan Joensuusta Nurmekseen kulkevaa kiskobussia kuin veronmaksajat yleisesti ottaen. Järkevästi toimiva liikennöitsijä ajaa reiteillään jonkin verran tappiollisia vuoroja, sillä näin voitto saadaan tosiasiallisesti maksimoitua.

----------


## petteri

> Mitä mieltä olette yleisellä tasolla ristisubventiosta?


Minusta ristiinsubventio on huono idea. Kansantaloudelle on enemmän liikkumismahdollisuuksien parantumisesta, kun Tampere-Helsinki väli maksaa 10 euroa suunta kuin siitä että Tampereelta Poriin menee juna, joka rahoitetaan osin ristiinsubventiolla eli perimällä Helsinki-Tampere väliltä kovia taksoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä mieltä olette yleisellä tasolla ristisubventiosta?


Ristisubventio on rakenteellinen osa liikennejärjestelmää ja liikennetaloutta. Sen vuoksi ei ole mielekästä pohtia, onko se hyväksyttävää vai ei, vaan voidaan pohtia ainoastaan sitä, miten ristisubventio järjestetään. Pelkistettynä se on arvovalinta siitä, miten suurelle maankäytön tiheydelle liikennejärjestelmä tehdään julkisella rahoituksella. Julkisen rahoituksen ulkopuolelle jäävät alueet ovat sitten kiinteistöjen omistajien ja käyttäjien kontolla. Tosin Suomessa ristisubventio on ulotettu sinnekin, koska myös yksityisteitä säädellään mm. asettamalla ehtoja teiden käytölle.

Itse olen sillä kannalla, että esimerkiksi seudulliset joukkoliikennejärjestelmät yleisesti kattavine lippuineen ovat oikea järjestely. Niihin sisältyy hyvinkin voimakas ristisubventio, sillä vain pieni osa linjoista tai linjojen osista on sellaisia, että lipputuloilla voidaan kattaa kulut. Ristisubventio toimii myös yksilötasolla, kun satunnaiset pitkät matkat voi tehdä samalla hinnalla kuin päivittäiset lyhyemmät matkat.

Samalla tavalla näen yleisen kaukoliikenteen lippujärjestelmän hyvänä asiana. Tosiasiallisesti toisiaan täydentävät juna- ja bussiliikenne voisivat hyvin olla yhden, kuten Matkahuollon lippujärjestelmän alla. Se ei estä tuotedifferentiointia, kuten nyt ovat vakio- ja pikavuorot sekä halvat ennakkoon ostetut liput.

Arvelen myös, että ristisubvention laajuus voidaan määritellä myös kansan- tai yhteiskuntatalouden kautta optimaaliseksi. Täysin ilman ristisubventiota yhdyskuntarakenne kasautuisi ja sen liikennejärjestelmä ruuhkautuisi tai kävisi kestämättömän kalliiksi. Täydellinen ristisubventio taas hajauttaisi yhdyskuhtarakenteen, jolloin myös liikennejärjestelmä kävisi kestämättömän kalliiksi. Näiden välissä on optimitilanne.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä mieltä olette yleisellä tasolla ristisubventiosta?


Vähän vaikea vastata. Olen noin yleisemmin sitä mieltä, että se vuosikymmeniä hoettu "pidetään koko maa asuttuna" joutaa jo romukoppaan. Ja sinne se päätyykin, kun rahat loppuvat. Ei meillä ole tällä väkimäärällä yksinkertaisesti rahaa siihen, että turvataan palveluja hyvin harvaan asutuille mutta maantieteellisesti laajoille alueille. Eikä väkimäärän kasvattaminen auta, kun sillä väellä ei ole mitään tekemistä eli ei ole töitä. Siinä mielessä siis on helppo sanoa, että ristisubventio pois, itsekannattava liikenne markkinaehtoiseksi ja valtio ostaa sitten tarpeelliseksi katsomansa kannattamattoman liikenteen esim. kilpailuttamalla.

Toisaalta ihan kaikkea ristisubventiota ei saada koskaan pois, eikä siihen pyritäkään. Jos esimerkiksi palvelun selkeyden nimissä ajetaan jotakin reittiä kerran tunnissa vaikka tiedetään, että sieltä sun täältä voisi napsia muutaman yksittäisen pois kannattamattomina, niin kokonaisuus saattaa silti olla selkeyden nimissä niin paljon houkuttelevampi, että ne muutamat kannattamattomatkin ajetaan. Tuollaisen ristisubvention pitäisi kuitenkin syntyä omaehtoisesti eikä pakottamalla.

----------


## Melamies

> Vähän vaikea vastata. Olen noin yleisemmin sitä mieltä, että se vuosikymmeniä hoettu "pidetään koko maa asuttuna" joutaa jo romukoppaan. Ja sinne se päätyykin, kun rahat loppuvat. Ei meillä ole tällä väkimäärällä yksinkertaisesti rahaa siihen, että turvataan palveluja hyvin harvaan asutuille mutta maantieteellisesti laajoille alueille. Eikä väkimäärän kasvattaminen auta, kun sillä väellä ei ole mitään tekemistä eli ei ole töitä. Siinä mielessä siis on helppo sanoa, että ristisubventio pois, itsekannattava liikenne markkinaehtoiseksi ja valtio ostaa sitten tarpeelliseksi katsomansa kannattamattoman liikenteen esim. kilpailuttamalla.


Suomeen voi tulla yllättävän paljon uusia asukkaita ja loma-asukkaita. He tulevat Aasiasta ihan omalla rahallaan ja etsivät Suomesta hiljaisuutta ja väljyyttä, jota sieltä ei enää löydy väestöräjähdyksen vuoksi.
Suomessa on puhdasta ilmaa ja vesistöjä, sekä (esim  aasialaisten mielestä) eksoottista väljyyttä, mutta kuitenkin toimiva infra ja yhteiskunta. Pidän täysin selvänä, että turismi ja pitkäaikainen lomailu Suomessa
kasvaa merkittävästi, mutta muista syistä kuin joulupukki ja muumit.

Sitä odotellessa en toki näe järkevänä pitää koko maata asuttuna yhteiskunnan massiivisella tuella.  Uusia palveluita syntyy sitten aikanaan kysynnän perusteella ja tuo kysyntä myöskin määrää minne Suomeen.

----------


## hylje

Perinteisesti syrjäseudut ovat olleet (ja maailmalla edelleen ovat) eloisia tarjoamalla väkilukuun ja sen maksukykyyn ja haluun sopivat määrät palveluita. Eli aika niukasti ja järkevästi.

Hyvinvointivaltioon tämä kuvio ei sovi. Laajat palvelut kuuluvat koko maahan, oli se järkevää tai ei. Minusta tästä voisi ihan rehellisesti tinkiä ja tarjota palveluita kaikille, jotka ovat jo tai suostuvat muuttamaan palveluiden piiriin. Syrjemmässä ollaan sitten omillaan, ihan vapaasti. Yhtä lailla työehtosopimukset tappavat syrjäseutuja, koska niissä ei sen suuremmin eritellä esim. perähikiän sekatavarakaupan kassaa ja keskustan lähikaupan kassaa vaikka jälkimmäinen on rajusti kiireisempi ja tuottavampi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Perinteisesti syrjäseudut ovat olleet (ja maailmalla edelleen ovat) eloisia tarjoamalla väkilukuun ja sen maksukykyyn ja haluun sopivat määrät palveluita. Eli aika niukasti ja järkevästi.
> 
> Hyvinvointivaltioon tämä kuvio ei sovi. Laajat palvelut kuuluvat koko maahan, oli se järkevää tai ei. Minusta tästä voisi ihan rehellisesti tinkiä ja tarjota palveluita kaikille, jotka ovat jo tai suostuvat muuttamaan palveluiden piiriin. Syrjemmässä ollaan sitten omillaan, ihan vapaasti. Yhtä lailla työehtosopimukset tappavat syrjäseutuja, koska niissä ei sen suuremmin eritellä esim. perähikiän sekatavarakaupan kassaa ja keskustan lähikaupan kassaa vaikka jälkimmäinen on rajusti kiireisempi ja tuottavampi.


Suomi on valinnan edessä: Järjestääkö se syrjäseutujen palvelut ja elinkeinot kuten Ruotsi, Venäjä ja Kanada vai jatkaako nykyisellä Suomen ja Norjan mallilla. Suomella ei ole Norjan öljymiljardeja eikä rannikkoa Jäämerellä joten luulisi valinnan olevan helppo. Alasajo pitää kuitenkin tehdä hallitusti ettei jätetä ihmisiä kokonaan tyhjän päälle. Ensimmäinen vaihe on toteuttaa Sote-uudistus niin että maakuntien kasvukseskuksista johdetaan ja rahoitetaan vähäväkisten pikkukuntien terveyspalveluita. Esitetyt ehdotukset ovat saaneet paljon kiritiikkiä koska näiden pikkukuntien "itsenäisyys" menisi mutta jos vaihtoehtona on että ihmisiä ei hoideta ollenkaan niin kuvittelisin että annettu tarjous on pakko ottaa vastaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Melamies

> Hyvinvointivaltioon tämä kuvio ei sovi. Laajat palvelut kuuluvat koko maahan, oli se järkevää tai ei. Minusta tästä voisi ihan rehellisesti tinkiä ja tarjota palveluita kaikille, jotka ovat jo tai suostuvat muuttamaan palveluiden piiriin. Syrjemmässä ollaan sitten omillaan, ihan vapaasti.


Nykyiseen hyvinvointivaltioon Suomella ei taida olla jatkossa varaa, niin kuin kaiketi tarkoititkin.

Selvennän, että tarkoitin edellä kysyntäperusteista palveluiden tarjoamista sekä markkinaehtoisesti, että yhteiskunnan järjestäminä. Eli jos on asukkaita ja näin ollen kysyntää, syntyy tarvittavia palveluita, esim kauppoja ja ravintoloita.
Vastaavasti yhteiskunnan palveluita kuten terveyskeskuksia ja alkoja avataan sinne missä on ihmisiä. Erona entiseen siis se, että niitä ei pidetä selkeällä vajaakäytöllä siellä missä ne ovat "aina ennenkin" olleet.

Joukkoliikenne järjestetään sitten markkinaehtoisena tai yhteiskunnan tilaamana, mutta molemmissa tapauksissa se edellyttää joukkoja.

----------


## kuukanko

Valtioneuvoston raha-asianvaliokunta päätti eilen VR:n uudesta ostoliikennesopimuksesta, joka on voimassa 31.12.2019 asti, mutta jonka voi irtisanoa päättymään jo 31.12.2017, jos ostettava liikenne hankitaankin kilpailuttamalla tai markkinaehtoisesti.

Päätöksen liitteenä olevassa muistiossa kerrotaan, että VR:n yksinoikeuden vastineeksi VR:n velvoiteliikennettä lisätään 5 miljoonan euron arvosta vuosittain. Lisättävänä velvoiteliikenteenä tulee väliaikaisesti 10.12.2016 asti liikennettä väleille, joille liikennettä ei enää osteta ostoliikenteenä. Väliaikaisratkaisun tarkoitus on turvata liikenteen jatkuminen kilpailun avautumiseen asti.

Näyttää siis siltä, että valtioneuvosto on ihan tosissaan avaamassa matkustajaliikenteen kilpailua nopeasti.

----------


## aulis

> Päätöksen liitteenä olevassa muistiossa kerrotaan, että VR:n yksinoikeuden vastineeksi VR:n velvoiteliikennettä lisätään 5 miljoonan euron arvosta vuosittain.


Onko tietoa vielä, tuleeko uusia vuoroja vai onko vain jotkut vuorot pelastettu näin lakkautukselta?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko tietoa vielä, tuleeko uusia vuoroja vai onko vain jotkut vuorot pelastettu näin lakkautukselta?


Ostoliikennerahoja leikataan 15 miljoonalla ja velvoiteliikennettä lisätään 5 miljoonalla. You do the math...

----------


## aulis

> Ostoliikennerahoja leikataan 15 miljoonalla ja velvoiteliikennettä lisätään 5 miljoonalla. You do the math...


Sain käsityksen että vanhaa ostoliikennettä jatketaan velvoiteliikenteenä vain joulukuuhun 2016, joten mietin toisiko tuo _vuosittainen_ 5 M lisäys velvoiteliikenteeseen jollekin välille jopa parannusta. Mutta ilmeisesti ei.

----------


## jodo

> Sain käsityksen että vanhaa ostoliikennettä jatketaan velvoiteliikenteenä vain joulukuuhun 2016, joten mietin toisiko tuo _vuosittainen_ 5 M lisäys velvoiteliikenteeseen jollekin välille jopa parannusta. Mutta ilmeisesti ei.


Tarkoittaa sitä, että niillä radoilla joilla liikenteen piti loppua kokonaan, kulkee jatkossakin junia, mutta todennäköisesti harvemmin kuin nykyään.

----------


## aulis

> Tarkoittaa sitä, että niillä radoilla joilla liikenteen piti loppua kokonaan, kulkee jatkossakin junia, mutta todennäköisesti harvemmin kuin nykyään.


Jaa, no outoa puhua vuosittaisesta lisäyksestä jos lisäys on vain yhdelle vuodelle.

Kysymykseni alunperin kuitenkin oli, mahtaisiko joku tietää / onko jo selvillä ylipäätään, mitkä junat ajetaan sitten tuona velvoiteliikenteenä ensi maaliskuusta joulukuuhun?

----------


## kuukanko

> Jaa, no outoa puhua vuosittaisesta lisäyksestä jos lisäys on vain yhdelle vuodelle.


Taisit missata koko jutun pointin. Velvoiteliikennettä ei ole enää ollenkaan kilpailun avauduttua ja ministeriö kaavailee nyt kilpailun avaamista joulukuussa 2016.




> Kysymykseni alunperin kuitenkin oli, mahtaisiko joku tietää / onko jo selvillä ylipäätään, mitkä junat ajetaan sitten tuona velvoiteliikenteenä ensi maaliskuusta joulukuuhun?


Ei ole vielä selvillä, vaan VR:n ja LVM:n neuvottelut asiasta ovat kesken.

----------


## aulis

> Taisit missata koko jutun pointin. Velvoiteliikennettä ei ole enää ollenkaan kilpailun avauduttua ja ministeriö kaavailee nyt kilpailun avaamista joulukuussa 2016.


No niinpä tietenkin, olipas taas sitkeä ajatusvirhe...

----------


## aki

> Ei ole vielä selvillä, vaan VR:n ja LVM:n neuvottelut asiasta ovat kesken.


Ylen Itä-Suomen alueuutisissa kerrottiin Perjantaina 4.12, että Pieksämäki-Joensuu Junayhteys on saanut jatkoajan Joulukuuhun 2016 saakka. Vuorotarjonnan määrästä ei mainittu mitään. Uutisen voi kuunnella yle Areenasta (oli jossain 3.30-4.20 välillä)

----------


## sub

Kaikki pätkät sen jatkoajan taitaa saada, ei kai muu ole oikein mahdollistakaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Lauri Helkestä oli tämän aamuisessa Hesarissa henkilökuva. Hesari antoi henkilön kuvaamiseen tilaansa kokonaista kolme sivua, aikamoinen tunnustus yhteiskunnallisesti merkittävästä työstä.
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/raha/a1449809625284


Henkilökuvana tuo Hesarin juttu toimii, mutta koska Hesari ei vaivautunut käyttämään ammattitaitoista toimittajaa ja jutussa annetaan esim ymmärtää, että vasta Onnibus toi suorat bussit kaupunkien välille, niin tulipa tästäkin mieleen:




> Minusta vaikuttaa enemmän siltä, että tuo teksti voisi olla suoraan OnniBus.com:n omasta lehdistötiedotteesta kuin että se olisi aidosti analysoivaa journalismia.


Yhteiskunnallisesti merkittävästä työstä tässä yhteydessä mainitessaan Rehtori tarkoittanee halpabussimarkkinan avaamista Suomessa, joten ei siitä sen enempää, mutta samalla päästään toiseen yhteiskunnallisesti merkittävään asiaan.
Lauri Helke sanoo tuon Hesarin jutun mukaan [raideliikenteen kilpailuun osallistumisesta] "Se on ehdoton edellytys, että valtion omistamaa kalustoa on kilpailijoiden vuokrattavissa." 
Hesarin Martta Nieminen kirjoitti (eri jutussa, otsikolla Oppositio ja ay-väki pelkäävät VR:n pilkkomista) "Kun VR:n henkilöliikenne avataan kilpailulle, VR:n pitää antaa oma kalustonsa mahdollisen kilpailijan käyttöön. Tämä johtuu Suomen omasta raideleveydestä."
Martta Nieminen on kuitenkin niin väärässä kuin mahdollista. Jos tähän hypertyperyyteen (VR joutuu vuokraamaan kalustoansa, ja tietenkin uusinta ja parasta, kilpailijoilleen) se ei johdu Suomen raideleveydestä, vaan poliitikkojen typerästä päätöksestä. Suomen raideleveydelle voi ostaa kalustoa lukuisilta valmistajilta ja mielestäni mahdolliset kilpailijat saavatkin ostaa mahdolliset junansa ihan itse ihan omilla tai pankkinsa rahoilla tai vuokrata ne joltakin, jota omistaja ei ole pakottanut vuokraamaan.  Niinhän Fenniarailkin on jo tehnyt.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Ei VR:ltä tarvitse ottaa kalustoa pois. Paljon yksinkertaisempaa on pilkkoa VR kahteen osaan: kalusto-VR:ksi ja operaattori-VR:ksi. Ensinmainittu vuokraa kalustoa kaikille halukkaille operaattoreille markkinahinnalla. Jos kalusto-VR uhkaa käyttää (lähes) monopoliasemaansa väärin, pilkotaan se kahteen tai kolmeen osaan, jotka kilpailevat keskenään.

Tällainen päätös on valtio-omistajan koska tahansa tehtävissä, nollavaroitusajalla. Omistajalla on oikeus tehdä yritysjärjestelyjä yhtiöitä fuusioimalla tai pilkkomalla aivan vapaasti mielensä mukaan. Mitään laillista estettä ei ole, ja jos toimiva johto haraa vastaan, vaihdetaan sitten toimiva johto yhteistyöhaluisempaan.

Kalustoyhtiö tarvitaan kilpailun stimuloimiseen operaattoreiden kesken. Kalustomarkkinat ovat hyvin epälikvidit jos operaattori joutuu ostamaan kalustonsa. Todennäköisesti se haluaisi mieluummin rahoitusyhtiön väliin, ja liisata kaluston siltä. Aikaa myöten kalustoyhtiö syntyisi markkinaehtoisestikin. Mutta jos ja kun valtio haluaa kilpailun toimivan raiteilla eikä salli nykyisen monopolin käyttävän asemaansa epäreilusti hyödykseen kilpailluilla markkinoilla, valtion kannattaa vauhdittaa muutenkin tapahtuvaa kehitystä tämänsuuntaisilla toimilla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lauri Helke sanoo tuon Hesarin jutun mukaan [raideliikenteen kilpailuun osallistumisesta] "Se on ehdoton edellytys, että valtion omistamaa kalustoa on kilpailijoiden vuokrattavissa." 
> Hesarin Martta Nieminen kirjoitti (eri jutussa, otsikolla Oppositio ja ay-väki pelkäävät VR:n pilkkomista) "Kun VR:n henkilöliikenne avataan kilpailulle, VR:n pitää antaa oma kalustonsa mahdollisen kilpailijan käyttöön. Tämä johtuu Suomen omasta raideleveydestä."
> Martta Nieminen on kuitenkin niin väärässä kuin mahdollista. Jos tähän hypertyperyyteen (VR joutuu vuokraamaan kalustoansa, ja tietenkin uusinta ja parasta, kilpailijoilleen) se ei johdu Suomen raideleveydestä, vaan poliitikkojen typerästä päätöksestä. Suomen raideleveydelle voi ostaa kalustoa lukuisilta valmistajilta ja mielestäni mahdolliset kilpailijat saavatkin ostaa mahdolliset junansa ihan itse ihan omilla tai pankkinsa rahoilla tai vuokrata ne joltakin, jota omistaja ei ole pakottanut vuokraamaan.  Niinhän Fenniarailkin on jo tehnyt.


Fenniarail onkin hyvä esimerkki. Eli kyllä alalletulo onnistuu näinkin, mutta kynnys on todella korkea, jos vr ei halua tehdä tulokkaiden kanssa minkäänlaista yhteistyötä. Liikenteen käynnistyminen on viivästynyt usealla vuodella alkuperäisestä tavoitteesta. Minun ymmärryksen mukaan vr on toiminut tässä typerästi. Vr olisi voinut halutessaan auttaa uusia yrityksiä alkuun, jolloin koko raideliikenneala olisi kasvanut uusilla vr:n kanssa symbioottisessa suhteessa olevilla yrityksillä. Näin olisi syntynyt ekosysteemi, joka olisi tehokkaasti täyttänyt koko potentiaalisen rautatiemarkkinan Suomessa. Ja tässä systeemissä vr olisi ollut avainasemassa, jossa sen olisi ollut helppo asemoida itsensä sen kriittisimpien osien haltijaksi. Ratkaisu olisi kylläkin vaatinut vr:ää tinkimään katteistaan, mikä olisi näkynyt heti sen korkeimman johdon lompakossa. Näille kun maksetaan bonukset vain vuosittaisen liikevoiton perusteella.

Nyt kuitenkin vr on toiminut toisin ja pakottanut Fenniarailin rakentamaan toimintansa täysin vr:stä riippumattomaksi. Tästä seuraa, että Fenniarail toimii loistavana sillanpäänä jollekin suurelle ulkomaiselle toimijalle. Pidänkin melko luultavana, että muutaman vuoden päästä, kun Fenniarail on saanut vakiinnutettua toimintansa, sen ostaa Deutsche Bahn tai jokin muu iso eurooppalainen rautatieoperaattori, joka tulee haastaamaan vr:n kunnolla. Sillon vr on totisen paikan edessä. Koko alan näkökulmasta tämäkin olisi tietenkin tapa purkaa nykyinen tilanne ja saada raideliikenne taas kasvuun.

Onnibussiin tämä liittyy vielä sen verran löyhästi, että sen rooli linja-autoalalla on ollut melko samanlainen kuin Fenniarailin. Voi esimerkiksi miettiä, miten halukas Souter olisi ollut ostamaan Onnibussin, jos se olisi joltain tärkeiltä osiltaan, kuten vaikka lipunmyynniltä, tukeutunut Matkahuoltoon. Mutta täysin muista alan toimijoista riippumattomana se oli Souterille käyttökelpoinen sillanpää tulla Suomen markkinoille.

----------


## Melamies

> Ei VR:ltä tarvitse ottaa kalustoa pois. Paljon yksinkertaisempaa on pilkkoa VR kahteen osaan: kalusto-VR:ksi ja operaattori-VR:ksi. Ensinmainittu vuokraa kalustoa kaikille halukkaille operaattoreille markkinahinnalla. Jos kalusto-VR uhkaa käyttää (lähes) monopoliasemaansa väärin, pilkotaan se kahteen tai kolmeen osaan, jotka kilpailevat keskenään.


Valtionyhtiöiden keskinäisestä kilpailusta taitaisi tulla vain iso lasku veronmaksajille, parempi niiden kalustoyhtiöiden olisi olla yksityisomisteisia.





> Tällainen päätös on valtio-omistajan koska tahansa tehtävissä, nollavaroitusajalla. Omistajalla on oikeus tehdä yritysjärjestelyjä yhtiöitä fuusioimalla tai pilkkomalla aivan vapaasti mielensä mukaan. Mitään laillista estettä ei ole, ja jos toimiva johto haraa vastaan, vaihdetaan sitten toimiva johto yhteistyöhaluisempaan.
> 
> Kalustoyhtiö tarvitaan kilpailun stimuloimiseen operaattoreiden kesken. Kalustomarkkinat ovat hyvin epälikvidit jos operaattori joutuu ostamaan kalustonsa. Todennäköisesti se haluaisi mieluummin rahoitusyhtiön väliin, ja liisata kaluston siltä. Aikaa myöten kalustoyhtiö syntyisi markkinaehtoisestikin. Mutta jos ja kun valtio haluaa kilpailun toimivan raiteilla eikä salli nykyisen monopolin käyttävän asemaansa epäreilusti hyödykseen kilpailluilla markkinoilla, valtion kannattaa vauhdittaa muutenkin tapahtuvaa kehitystä tämänsuuntaisilla toimilla.


Jos VR:n kalustoon kajotaan, on selvintä ja järkevintä lopettaa operaattori-VR kokonaan ja jättää VR vain kalustoyhtiöksi, jonka voisi yksityistää riittävän laajalle omistuspohjalle. Valtiolle jäisi silloin rataverkon omistus ja hallinnointi. Tämä istuisi valtion rooliin kuin nenä päähän ja olisi valtiolle osa valtiolle luontevasti kuuluvaa strategista omistusta, kunhan tyydyttäisiin vain Suomen alueella oleviin ratoihin.
Valtion omistama operaattori kilpailemassa yksityisomisteisten operaattoreiden kanssa ei johda mihinkään hyvään, siitä on jo riittävästi näyttöä. Ja onko ihmisten ja tavaroiden liikuttelu  teräs- tai kumipyörillä todella valtion strategista toimintaa?
Mielestäni ei, koska valtio kuitenkin hallitsee rata- ja tieverkkoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:12 ----------




> Fenniarail onkin hyvä esimerkki. Eli kyllä alalletulo onnistuu näinkin, mutta kynnys on todella korkea, jos vr ei halua tehdä tulokkaiden kanssa minkäänlaista yhteistyötä. Liikenteen käynnistyminen on viivästynyt usealla vuodella alkuperäisestä tavoitteesta. Minun ymmärryksen mukaan vr on toiminut tässä typerästi. Vr olisi voinut halutessaan auttaa uusia yrityksiä alkuun, jolloin koko raideliikenneala olisi kasvanut uusilla vr:n kanssa symbioottisessa suhteessa olevilla yrityksillä. Näin olisi syntynyt ekosysteemi, joka olisi tehokkaasti täyttänyt koko potentiaalisen rautatiemarkkinan Suomessa. Ja tässä systeemissä vr olisi ollut avainasemassa, jossa sen olisi ollut helppo asemoida itsensä sen kriittisimpien osien haltijaksi. Ratkaisu olisi kylläkin vaatinut vr:ää tinkimään katteistaan, mikä olisi näkynyt heti sen korkeimman johdon lompakossa. Näille kun maksetaan bonukset vain vuosittaisen liikevoiton perusteella.
> 
> Nyt kuitenkin vr on toiminut toisin ja pakottanut Fenniarailin rakentamaan toimintansa täysin vr:stä riippumattomaksi. Tästä seuraa, että Fenniarail toimii loistavana sillanpäänä jollekin suurelle ulkomaiselle toimijalle. Pidänkin melko luultavana, että muutaman vuoden päästä, kun Fenniarail on saanut vakiinnutettua toimintansa, sen ostaa Deutsche Bahn tai jokin muu iso eurooppalainen rautatieoperaattori, joka tulee haastaamaan vr:n kunnolla. Sillon vr on totisen paikan edessä. Koko alan näkökulmasta tämäkin olisi tietenkin tapa purkaa nykyinen tilanne ja saada raideliikenne taas kasvuun.




VR:n on ollut vaikeaa, ainakin suurelta osin, muuttua asiakaslähtöiseksi. Tämä on estänyt myös yhteistyösymbioosit. VR on kuitenkin tehnyt myös pitkäjänteistä työtä, joka kyllä vesittyy, jos VR yksityistetään pikavauhtia ilman perusteellista harkintaa. Näen ongelmallisena suuren kohkaamisen nimenomaan matkustajaliikenteen yksityistämisestä, vaikka se luonnollisesti koskettaakin eniten ns suurta yleisöä. VR kuitenkin käyttää samaa vetokalustoa ja henkilökuntaa sekä matkustaja- että tavaraliikenteessä. Niin voisi toki tehdä mahdollinen kilpailijakin, jollei ole rajaamassa toimintaansa vain jommalle kummalle puolelle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> VR on kuitenkin tehnyt myös pitkäjänteistä työtä, joka kyllä vesittyy, jos VR yksityistetään pikavauhtia ilman perusteellista harkintaa.


VR:ää ei olla yksityistämässä, ollaan ainoastaan lakkauttamassa sen monopoli sekä markkinoilletulon esteiden ylläpitäminen ja luominen. Ja keskeinen tekijä tässä on kalustoyhtiö. Koska junakalusto on vastaava asia kuin toimitilat yleisillä liiketoiminnan markkinoilla. Jos jokaisen aloittavan yrityksen olisi ensimmäiseksi investoitava toimitilojen ostamiseen, meillä tuskin syntyisi uusia yrityksiä ja liiketoimintaa lainkaan. Sillä toimitilojen eli rakennusten käyttöikä on luokkaa 50 vuotta, joten ei millään aloittavalla yrityksellä ole järkeä sijoittaa rahaa 50 vuodeksi, kun liiketoiminnan sunnittelujänne on aluksi kuukausia, enintään jokunen vuosi.

Periaatteessa ei ole eroa sillä, omistaako kalustoyhtiön julkinen sektori vai yksityiset sijoittajat. Ja onko alalla kilpailevia yhtiöitä. Itse en näe mitään tarvetta siihen, että valtion pitäisi luopua valtakunnan liikennejärjestelmän kannalta strategisesti tärkeästä toiminnasta, rautaiekaluston omistuksesta ja vuokrauksesta. Ainakin markkinoiden avautumisen vaiheessa pidän jopa parempana, että kalustoyhtiö on julkinen. Ensinnä kalusto on jo olemassa ja toiseksi, kyse on suurista pääomista, joita ei kovin nopeasti löydy yksityiseltä sektorilta uusille ja epävarmoille markkinoille.




> Näen ongelmallisena suuren kohkaamisen nimenomaan matkustajaliikenteen yksityistämisestä, vaikka se luonnollisesti koskettaakin eniten ns suurta yleisöä. VR kuitenkin käyttää samaa vetokalustoa ja henkilökuntaa sekä matkustaja- että tavaraliikenteessä. Niin voisi toki tehdä mahdollinen kilpailijakin, jollei ole rajaamassa toimintaansa vain jommalle kummalle puolelle.


Jos henkilö- ja tavaraliikenteen yhteinen tarjonta on suuri kilpailuetu, ei henkilö- ja rahtioperaattoritoiminta ole mikään ongelma tulevaisuudessakaan. Päinvastoin, markkinathan silloin ohjaavat siihen. Itse en kuitenkaan arvele, että kaluston yhteiskierrätys on kovin ratkaisevaa. Sillä se koskee vain vetureita, vaunukalusto ei kiertoon istu kuitenkaan. Ja kun merkittävä osa henkilöliikennekalustosta on moottorijunia, ne eivät edes tarvitse vetrueita.

Vetureista voi vielä todeta, että niiden tehokas kierrätys on viime kädessä kalustoyhtiön tuotepolitiikan asia. Kalustoyhtiöhän voi vuokrata vetureita tai vetokapasiteettia. Näillä on se ero, että vetureiden vuokrauksessa operaattori vastaa itse kalustokierrosta eikä luovuta vuokraamaansa veturia kenenkään muun käyttöön. Vetokapasiteettin vuokrauksessa kalustokierrosta vastaa osin tai kokonaan kalustoyhtiö. Operaattorille asian ei kuitenkaan tarvitse näkyä kuin siinä, että vuokratun vetokapasiteetin kalustoyksilöt vaihtuvat. Kannustin operaattorille on, että vetokapasiteettia vuokraamalla junan veto tulee halvemmaksi, koska silloin käytetään vuokrattua investointihyödykettä tehokkaammin.

Antero

----------


## Melamies

> VR:ää ei olla yksityistämässä, ollaan ainoastaan lakkauttamassa sen monopoli sekä markkinoilletulon esteiden ylläpitäminen ja luominen. Ja keskeinen tekijä tässä on kalustoyhtiö. Koska junakalusto on vastaava asia kuin toimitilat yleisillä liiketoiminnan markkinoilla. Jos jokaisen aloittavan yrityksen olisi ensimmäiseksi investoitava toimitilojen ostamiseen, meillä tuskin syntyisi uusia yrityksiä ja liiketoimintaa lainkaan. Sillä toimitilojen eli rakennusten käyttöikä on luokkaa 50 vuotta, joten ei millään aloittavalla yrityksellä ole järkeä sijoittaa rahaa 50 vuodeksi, kun liiketoiminnan sunnittelujänne on aluksi kuukausia, enintään jokunen vuosi.
> 
> Periaatteessa ei ole eroa sillä, omistaako kalustoyhtiön julkinen sektori vai yksityiset sijoittajat. Ja onko alalla kilpailevia yhtiöitä. Itse en näe mitään tarvetta siihen, että valtion pitäisi luopua valtakunnan liikennejärjestelmän kannalta strategisesti tärkeästä toiminnasta, rautaiekaluston omistuksesta ja vuokrauksesta. Ainakin markkinoiden avautumisen vaiheessa pidän jopa parempana, että kalustoyhtiö on julkinen. Ensinnä kalusto on jo olemassa ja toiseksi, kyse on suurista pääomista, joita ei kovin nopeasti löydy yksityiseltä sektorilta uusille ja epävarmoille markkinoille.



Mediassa kuitenkin puhutaan yksityistämisestä ja siitähän Berner ja kumppanit saavat vettä myllyynsä, yksityistetään ja äkkiä!

En siis pidä kalustoyhtiöideasta, jos se muodostetaan VR:n kalustosta ja VR jää samaan aikaan myös operaattoriksi. Jos kalustoyhtiö kuitenkin muodostetaan, en myöskään, kuten sanottu, pidä usean valtion omistaman kalustoyhtiön keskinäistä kilpailua järkevänä.

----------


## tkp

> Koska junakalusto on vastaava asia kuin toimitilat yleisillä liiketoiminnan markkinoilla. Jos jokaisen aloittavan yrityksen olisi ensimmäiseksi investoitava toimitilojen ostamiseen, meillä tuskin syntyisi uusia yrityksiä ja liiketoimintaa lainkaan. Sillä toimitilojen eli rakennusten käyttöikä on luokkaa 50 vuotta, joten ei millään aloittavalla yrityksellä ole järkeä sijoittaa rahaa 50 vuodeksi, kun liiketoiminnan sunnittelujänne on aluksi kuukausia, enintään jokunen vuosi.


Mjaa, monet isot ulkomaalaiset kaupan alan yritykset, Lidl, Bauhaus ym. ovat rakentaneet itse omat tilansa kun ovat Suomeen rantautuneet. Samalla tavalla isot ulkomaalaiset junayhtiöt voinee tuoda omat junansa tullessaan?

----------


## MJG

> Mjaa, monet isot ulkomaalaiset kaupan alan yritykset, Lidl, Bauhaus ym. ovat rakentaneet itse omat tilansa kun ovat Suomeen rantautuneet. Samalla tavalla isot ulkomaalaiset junayhtiöt voinee tuoda omat junansa tullessaan?


Kuinka onnistunut noin omasta mielestäsi vertailusi on?

----------


## vesa.

Miksi ihmeessä yksityisten rautatieoperaattorien liikeriskiä pitäisi siirtää VR:lle tai veronmaksajille? Sitähän valtio-omisteinen kalustoyhtiö käytännössä tarkoittaisi. Annan pari esimerkkiä: A) Yksityinen rautatieoperaattori vuokraa kaluston valtion rautatiekalustoyhtiöltä, mutta lopettaa toimintansa parin vuoden jälkeen. Jäljelle jää ylimääräistä kalustoa, jonka pääoma- ja ylläpitokulut jäävät käytännössä joko sen toisen asiakkaan - eli VR:n - tai veronmaksajien kontolle. B) Kalustoyhtiö on tehnyt uudesta kalustosta raskaasti tappiollisen, pitkän vuokrasopimuksen yksityisen operaattorin kanssa. Kalustoyhtiön myötä tappiot kuittaavat jälleen muut asiakkaat tai veronmaksajat.

----------


## 339-DF

Tässä keskustelussa on aistittavissa kaksi selkeää leiriä. Toiset tahtovat säilyttää VR:n monopolin ja pitävät vääränä sitä, että sen kalustoa voisivat käyttää myös muut operaattorit. Toiset tahtovat radoille yksityisiä yrittäjiä ja he tahtovat, että VR:n kalusto olisi myös yksityisten käytettävissä.

----------


## MJG

> Tässä keskustelussa on aistittavissa kaksi selkeää leiriä. Toiset tahtovat säilyttää VR:n monopolin ja pitävät vääränä sitä, että sen kalustoa voisivat käyttää myös muut operaattorit. Toiset tahtovat radoille yksityisiä yrittäjiä ja he tahtovat, että VR:n kalusto olisi myös yksityisten käytettävissä.


Käytännössä ei ole mitään "VR:n kalustoa". On valtion omistama rautatieinfa ja infran kanssa yhteensopiva valtion liikkuva kalusto. Viimeksi mainittu on uskottu valtion 100-prosenttisesti omistaman yhtiön hoidettavaksi ja yrhtiömuodon kautta leikitään, että kaluston omistaisi jokin muu taho kuin valtio.

Jos nyt valtio haluaa muuttaa toimintamallia rautateiden suhteen, sillä on täysi vapaus päättää siitä, millä ehdoilla homma jatkossa toimii, kunhan se on sopusoinnussa EU:n kilpailusääntöjen kanssa. Se esimerkiksi voi lakkauttaa koko VR:n vaikkapa huomenna ilman, että VR:n johdolla on mitään nokan koputtamista. Se voi sijoittaa kaluston esimerkiksi mainittuun kalustoyhtiöön eri tavoin vuokrattavaksi.

Todellisuus on se, että monopoli purkautuu ennen pitkää. Mutta eihän se voi purkautua siten, että nykyinen VR jatkaa kuin ei mitään, vetureita ja vaunuja vain vuokraillen. Alalle tulevat kilpailijat eivät tule nimittäin sulattamaan minkäänlaista VR:n erityisasemaa ja jo pelkästään valtion omistus helposti katsotaan erityisasemaksi. Siksi VR on hyvin vahvasti Destian ja Helsingin Bussiliikenteen tiellä: Yksityiset kilpailijat EU:n tuella vaativat yksityistämistä. VR kyllä tunnistaa porttiteorian: Kun yksikin kilpailija on pelissä mukana, on myöhäistä rypistää. Kilpailun kampittaminen pitää tehdä monopoliaikaan.

Tilanna on Suomessa erilainen kuin esimerkiksi Ruotsissa. 1435 mm:n kalustolle on kohtalaisen laajat markkinat ja siksi Ruotsin markkina on avoimempi. 1524 mm:n alue on de facto monopolin kasvualusta ja kalustoyhtiö voi hyvinkin nousta EU:n ehdottomaksi vaatimukseksi.

----------


## Melamies

> Tässä keskustelussa on aistittavissa kaksi selkeää leiriä. Toiset tahtovat säilyttää VR:n monopolin ja pitävät vääränä sitä, että sen kalustoa voisivat käyttää myös muut operaattorit. Toiset tahtovat radoille yksityisiä yrittäjiä ja he tahtovat, että VR:n kalusto olisi myös yksityisten käytettävissä.


Minulla on kai sitten oma kolmas leiri. En näe monopolin säilyttämistä välttämättömänä, mutta vastustan sen pikavauhtia tapahtuvaa harkitsematonta purkamismenettelyä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:00 ----------




> Todellisuus on se, että monopoli purkautuu ennen pitkää. Mutta eihän se voi purkautua siten, että nykyinen VR jatkaa kuin ei mitään, vetureita ja vaunuja vain vuokraillen. Alalle tulevat kilpailijat eivät tule nimittäin sulattamaan minkäänlaista VR:n erityisasemaa ja jo pelkästään valtion omistus helposti katsotaan erityisasemaksi. Siksi VR on hyvin vahvasti Destian ja Helsingin Bussiliikenteen tiellä: Yksityiset kilpailijat EU:n tuella vaativat yksityistämistä. VR kyllä tunnistaa porttiteorian: Kun yksikin kilpailija on pelissä mukana, on myöhäistä rypistää. Kilpailun kampittaminen pitää tehdä monopoliaikaan.




Kyllä. VR:n erityisasema valtionyhtiönä on ongelmallinen monella tavalla ja se kärjistyy jos lähdetään kalustoyhtiölle VR:n kalusto ja VR jatkaa silti operaattorina-tielle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:05 ----------




> Käytännössä ei ole mitään "VR:n kalustoa". On valtion omistama rautatieinfa ja infran kanssa yhteensopiva valtion liikkuva kalusto. Viimeksi mainittu on uskottu valtion 100-prosenttisesti omistaman yhtiön hoidettavaksi ja yrhtiömuodon kautta leikitään, että kaluston omistaisi jokin muu taho kuin valtio.
> 
> Jos nyt valtio haluaa muuttaa toimintamallia rautateiden suhteen, sillä on täysi vapaus päättää siitä, millä ehdoilla homma jatkossa toimii, kunhan se on sopusoinnussa EU:n kilpailusääntöjen kanssa. Se esimerkiksi voi lakkauttaa koko VR:n vaikkapa huomenna ilman, että VR:n johdolla on mitään nokan koputtamista. Se voi sijoittaa kaluston esimerkiksi mainittuun kalustoyhtiöön eri tavoin vuokrattavaksi.


Valtio voi myös myydä koko VR:n kalustoineen esim DB:lle. Osakeyhtiön osakkeet vain vaihtavat omistajaa. Tosin tässä tapauksessa vaatii eduskunnan päätöksen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä. VR:n erityisasema valtionyhtiönä on ongelmallinen monella tavalla ja se kärjistyy jos lähdetään kalustoyhtiölle VR:n kalusto ja VR jatkaa silti operaattorina-tielle.


Mikä tässä on ongelma, en itse keksi?

Julkinen omistaja eroaa yksityisestä omistajasta vain siinä, että verotusoikeuden kautta julkinen omistaja ei voi mennä konkurssiin (käytännössä), joten sillä on sitä kautta rajaton riskinottokyky. Mutta rajattoman riskinottokyvyn merkitys hupenee siihen, että julkinen omistaja ei voi markkinoilla toimia siten, että se antaa yhtiönsä tuottaa jatkuvasti tappiota, minkä ansiosta se voi vääristää markkinat alihinnoittelulla ja voittamalla kaikki haluamansa kaupat. Helsingin bussiliikenne Oy toimi näin, mutta siihen tuli loppu. Olkoonkin, että HELBin toiminta manipuloi markkioiden hintatasoa omistajansa eli Helsingin kaupungin eduksi. Mutta laki kieltää markkinahäiriköinnin.

Julkinen omistus on varsin yleistä markkinoilla toimivilla yrityksillä. Se on täysin mahdollista ja hyväksyttävää niin kauan kun julkisesti omistetut yritykset toimivat kuten yritysten kuuluu. Siten VR-junaliikenne Oy voi kilpailla liikennöintisopimusten ja liikennelupien markkinoilla aivan hyvin. Se menestyy, jos sen johto osaa tehtävänsä. Eikä menestymisessä ole moitittavaa, kun se tapahtuu käyvällä markkinahinnalla. Ei monopolihinnoittelulla ja jättämällä jakamatta osinkoa omistajalleen, vaikka tekisikin voittoa vielä investointien jälkeenkin.

Valtion omistama kalustoyhtiö on hyvä ja luonteva ratkaisu, ja ainoa välitön ratkaisu. Ei ole järkeä siinä, että kun Suomessa on tarpeeksi kalustoa oletettavissa olevaan liikenteeseen (huolimatta VR:n innokkaasta romutustoiminnasta), mikään markkinoille tuleva yritys toisi tänne lisää kalustoa. Se on vain ja ainoastaan kuluttajien ja muiden rautateiden asiakkaiden vahingoksi. Tavalla tai toisella asiakkaat maksavat kaiken, siis myös tarpeettoman kaluston.

Huonoin ratkaisu on, että VR jäisi yhtiöksi, jolla on rasitteenaan koko Suomen liikenteeseen riittävä kalusto ja huono tehokkuus sekä olematon kilpailukyky monopolin jäljiltä. Kun ulkomainen VR:ää isompi yritys tulee tänne omalla kalustollaan, sillä on kustannuksenaan vain se kalusto, minkä se tarvitsee. VR:llä on tarvettaan enemmän kalustoa, eli sen kilpailukyky heikkenee vielä enemmän sen vuoksi, että sen taloutta rasittaa ylimääräinen kalusto. Eikä VR pääse niistä kuluista eroon romuttamalla. Sillä pääomakulut muodostuvat kalustosta maksetusta hinnasta, ei siitä, onko kalusto olemassa vai romutettua.

Kalustoyhtiö siis on nykyisen VR:n pelastus eikä uhka tai vahinko. Kalustoyhiö on keino päästä eroon turhan kaluston vaikutuksesta yhtiön talouteen. Romutus ei sitä ole, vaikka VR:ssä niin ehkä luullaan. Romutus on ainoastaan hyödykkeiden ja tuotannontekijöiden tuhoamista. VR tekee sitä periaatteessa siksi, että sen toiminta supistuu, mikä on monopoliyrityksen luonnollinen kehitys. Mutta epäilemättä myös siksi, että yhtiössä uskotaan tulevaisuuteen, jossa VR kykenee markkinoille tulon esteitä rakentamalla jatkamaan määräävässä markkina-asemassa, vaikka monopolisopimus lakkaakin.

Olen aiemminkin todennut, että edellä kirjoittamani tulevaisuudenkuva on epärealistista unelmointia. VR on liian pieni yritys voidakseen estää millään keinolla itseään isompien kansainvälisten yritysten tulon markkinoille, jos ne sitä haluavat. Ne eivät kaipaa VR:n romuttamia vetureita ja vaunuja. Mutta jos olemassa olevaa kalustoa on näille tulijoille tarjolla vuokrattavaksi nopeammin ja edullisemmin kuin uuden ostaminen, ne toimivat rationaalisti ja vuokraavat. Me suomalaiset, jotka olemme kaluston rahoittaneet, saame silloin sijoituksellemme tuloja ulkomaisten kalustotehtaiden sijaan.

On erittäin suuri sääli, että poliitikot ja VR:n oma väki tai ainakaan ammattiliitto ei näitä asioita ymmärrä. Martta Niemisen kolumni Hesarissa aiheesta oli surkuteltavaa luettavaa vanhojen valheiden toistoineen.

Antero

----------


## Melamies

> On erittäin suuri sääli, että poliitikot ja VR:n oma väki tai ainakaan ammattiliitto ei näitä asioita ymmärrä. Martta Niemisen kolumni Hesarissa aiheesta oli surkuteltavaa luettavaa vanhojen valheiden toistoineen.


Ainakin tästä olemme samaa mieltä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Anteron repliikki oli tähänastisista näkemistäni kommenteista paras tiivistys kaluston strategisesta merkityksestä junaliikenteen markkina- ja kustannusrakenteessa. Se sietäisi julkaista suuressa päivälehdessä jotta poliitikotkin tutustuisivat siihen. Joka sana on totta, ja on surullista että VR ei näe edes omaa etuaan. Eivätkä poliitikot Suomen etua.

----------


## MJG

> Huonoin ratkaisu on, että VR jäisi yhtiöksi, jolla on rasitteenaan koko Suomen liikenteeseen riittävä kalusto ja huono tehokkuus sekä olematon kilpailukyky monopolin jäljiltä. Kun ulkomainen VR:ää isompi yritys tulee tänne omalla kalustollaan, sillä on kustannuksenaan vain se kalusto, minkä se tarvitsee. VR:llä on tarvettaan enemmän kalustoa, eli sen kilpailukyky heikkenee vielä enemmän sen vuoksi, että sen taloutta rasittaa ylimääräinen kalusto. Eikä VR pääse niistä kuluista eroon romuttamalla. Sillä pääomakulut muodostuvat kalustosta maksetusta hinnasta, ei siitä, onko kalusto olemassa vai romutettua.
> 
> Kalustoyhtiö siis on nykyisen VR:n pelastus eikä uhka tai vahinko. Kalustoyhiö on keino päästä eroon turhan kaluston vaikutuksesta yhtiön talouteen. Romutus ei sitä ole, vaikka VR:ssä niin ehkä luullaan. Romutus on ainoastaan hyödykkeiden ja tuotannontekijöiden tuhoamista. VR tekee sitä periaatteessa siksi, että sen toiminta supistuu, mikä on monopoliyrityksen luonnollinen kehitys.


Toivottavasti ymmärrän lukemani väärin.

Pääomakulut eivät rasita VR:n (tai minkään firman) tulosta loputtomiin, vaan poistosuunnitelman mukaisesti. VR ilmoittaa poistavansa tasapoistoin vetokaluston 30 vuodessa, sähköjunat 25 vuodessa ja vaunuston 15-20 vuodessa. Jos VR siis ostaa vaikkapa 60 miljoonalla vetokalustoa, tämä näkyy firman tuloksessa 2 miljoonan euron vuosimenona seuraavan 30 vuoden ajan. Sen jälkeen kaluston pääomakulu on nolla, on kalusto käytössä tai ei.

Sitten, jos kalusto peruskorjataan, korjausinvestointi aloittaa uuden poistojakson. Sen pituus ei välttämättä ole sama kuin uuden kaluston.

Jos kaluston käyttöarvo arvioidaan kirjanpitoarvoa alemmaksi, kalustosta voi tehdä arvonalennuksen (joka on liiketoimintakulu), jos firman talous antaa myöden. Jos vaunustolla ei enää ole liikearvoa nostalgia-arvon rinnalla, sen voi hyvin romuttaa ja tehdä tilinpäätöksessä arvonalennus nollaan ja pääomakulujen juokseminen loppuu siihen paikkaan.

----------


## petteri

Jos kilpailua vapautetaan, VR:llä on ongelmana varsin äärimmäinen kilpailukyvyttömyys. Yrityksen kustannustaso on taivaissa. Jos joku uusi toimija pystyy hankkimaan veturin ja neljä vaunua sekä aikatauluslotit ja alkaa ajaa niillä Helsingin ja Tampereen väliä, sen kulut ovat todella paljon VR:ää alemmat. 

Tuossa käytännössä ollaan samantyylisessä tilanteessa, kuin jossa Ryanair ja muut halpalentoyhtiöt tulivat kilpailemaan pöhöttyneiden monopolilentoyhtiöiden kanssa ja yllättivät ne ihan housut kintuissa. Minusta olisi kyllä erittäin positiivista, että Helsinki-Tampere välin junalippujen hinnat romahtaisivat, mutta samalla se voi johtaa myös VR:n erittäin pahoihin talousvaikeuksiin, joka tässä valtiontalouden tilanteessa voi johtaa rautateiden henkilöliikenteen varsin massiiviseen alasajoon.

Nykyisin VR:llä on erittäin jykevä tase ja VR ei käytännössä joudu maksamaan korkoa kalustosta, se on käytännössä piilotukea hiljaisille reiteille. Jos kalusto siirtyy erilliseen kalustoyhtiöön, tuo yritys mitä todennäköisemmin hinnoittelee kalustovuokrat markkinaehtoisemmin kuin nykyään eli kalusto ei enää subventoi operointia kuten nykyään. Se taas tarkoittaa, että kalustosta voi tulla VR:lle selvästi kalliimpaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minulla on kai sitten oma kolmas leiri. En näe monopolin säilyttämistä välttämättömänä, mutta vastustan sen pikavauhtia tapahtuvaa harkitsematonta purkamismenettelyä.


Kyllä sinä viestiesi perusteella kuulut vahvasti siihen leiriin, joka haluaa säilyttää nykytilanteen.




> Minusta olisi kyllä erittäin positiivista, että Helsinki-Tampere välin junalippujen hinnat romahtaisivat, mutta samalla se voi johtaa myös VR:n erittäin pahoihin talousvaikeuksiin, joka tässä valtiontalouden tilanteessa voi johtaa rautateiden henkilöliikenteen varsin massiiviseen alasajoon.


Toisaalta voi ajatella niinkin, että jos rautateiden matkustajaliikenteessä on tervettä kilpailua, niin ministeriö saa sillä X eurolla, jolla se nyt ostaa liikennettä, monin verroin enemmän sitä liikennettä, kun tarjoajia on useita ja hintataso matala. VR:n alasajamille reiteille voitaisiin siis ostaa liikennettä ilman, että ministeriön kassasta valuu euroja ulos nykyistä enemmän.

Tällöin uudet operaattorit voisivat sekä ajaa omalla riskillä tiettyjä reittejä että ministeriön toimeksiannosta toisia reittejä. VR olisi samalla viivalla eli voisi, jos se heidän kustannustasonsa puolesta on mahdollista, ajaa omalla riskillä sekä osallistua tarjouskilpailuun ja ajaa ministeriön toimeksiannosta. Nykyisenkaltaista velvoiteliikennettä ei kai enää olisi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Yrityksen kustannustaso on taivaissa. Jos joku uusi toimija pystyy hankkimaan veturin ja neljä vaunua sekä aikatauluslotit ja alkaa ajaa niillä Helsingin ja Tampereen väliä, sen kulut ovat todella paljon VR:ää alemmat.


Perustelu tai lähde?

----------


## petteri

> Toisaalta voi ajatella niinkin, että jos rautateiden matkustajaliikenteessä on tervettä kilpailua, niin ministeriö saa sillä X eurolla, jolla se nyt ostaa liikennettä, monin verroin enemmän sitä liikennettä, kun tarjoajia on useita ja hintataso matala. VR:n alasajamille reiteille voitaisiin siis ostaa liikennettä ilman, että ministeriön kassasta valuu euroja ulos nykyistä enemmän.
> 
> Tällöin uudet operaattorit voisivat sekä ajaa omalla riskillä tiettyjä reittejä että ministeriön toimeksiannosta toisia reittejä. VR olisi samalla viivalla eli voisi, jos se heidän kustannustasonsa puolesta on mahdollista, ajaa omalla riskillä sekä osallistua tarjouskilpailuun ja ajaa ministeriön toimeksiannosta. Nykyisenkaltaista velvoiteliikennettä ei kai enää olisi.


Tuo pitää kyllä paikkansa. Sitten on kuitenkin vähän kyse myös siitä, kuinka paljon rahaa on kannattamattoman liikenteen tukemiseen on yhteensä käytettävissä.

Vuosina 2011-2015 Liikenneviestintä ministeriö osti VR:ltä ostoliikennettä 34 miljoonalla vuodessa. Toisaalta jos lasketaan, että VR:n taseesta puolet olisi ollut vierasta pääomaa 5 % korolla siitä tulee "piilotukea" henkilöliikenteelle arviolta 30-50 miljoonaa lisää, siis verrattuna taseeseen, jossa on vierasta pääomaa on kalustoyhtiön taseessa puolet ja kalustoyhtiötä hoidetaan liiketaloudellisesti. (VR:n kallein kalusto on henkilöliikennekalustoa.) Sitten siihen vielä kannattavien rataosuuksien ristiinsubventio päälle, jonka voinee arvioida olleen kymmeniä miljoonia. 

Itse asiassa helposti ollaan tilanteessa, jossa tuolla tavoin laskettu suora ja epäsuora tuki huonosti kannattavalle junaliikenteelle on ollut aikaisemmin yli 100 miljoonaa vuodessa. Ensi vuonna LVM:n rautatieliikenteen ostorahat ovat noin 27 miljoonaa. Jos jäljelle jää vain LVM:n suora tuki, kalustokustannus muuttuu markkinaehtoiseksi tuolla summalla ei pystytä ostamaan kauhean paljoa liikennettä, vaikka uusien junaoperaattoreiden kustannukset olisivatkin alemmat.

Erilaisia lukuja voi toki pyöritellä. Mutta joka tapauksessa, jos kalusto erotetaan operoinnista ja kun Onnibus on syönyt lihavimpien rataosuuksien katteet rautatieliikenteen tukivirroissa on aika lailla säätämistä, jotta saadaan hankittua järjellinen määrä ostoliikennettä. Ratamaksun poisto olisi kyllä yksi tapa parantaa junaliikenteen edellyksiä, toinen säätämisen paikka on toki sitten mahdollisen kalustoyhtiön pääomarakenne.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:08 ----------




> Perustelu tai lähde?


VR:llä on paljon vanhoja rasitteita, jotka pitävät kustannukset korkealla, uudella toimijalla ei niitä ole. Laitapa VR:llä vaikka konduktöörit siivoamaan junat keskellä vuoroa, junakuskit tarkistamaan lippuja pääteasemalla tai muuta vastaavaa. Uusi toimija voi vaivatta säätää toimenkuvia. VR:llä on myös suhteessa paljon enemmän hallintoa ja muuta oheistoimintaa kuin uusi toimija tarvitsee. Toki VR on koko ajan tehostanut organisaatiotaan, mutta paljon ylimääräistä löytyy yhä.

Liikennetoimialalla samanlaisesta kustannusrakennetilanteesta on esimerkkinä halpalentoyhtiöiden ja kansallisten lentoyhtiöiden kustannusero ennen kansallisten pitkää kuntokuuria. Vähän pienemmässä mitassa löytyy viime ajoilta tarjotun matkustajapaikan kustannuserot ja yleisemminkin toiminnan tehokkuuserot Onnibusin ja sukuoikeusbussiyhtiöiden välillä.

----------


## vesa.

Useampi operaattori rautateiden henkilöliikenteessä olisi tietysti hieno homma, enkä usko, että kilpailua verissäpäin vastustavat henkilöt olisivat asiaan perehtyneet kovin tarkkaan. Mutta en edelleenkään näe perusteita, miksi valtion tulisi ottaa yksityisten rautatieoperaattorien liiketoimintoja ja sen riskejä vastuulleen ylläpitämällä kalustoyhtiötä niiden tarpeisiin. Kilpailu olisi hyvästä, mutta osaavatko kaikki kommentoijat hahmottaa henkilöliikenteen liiketoiminnan toista puolta? Rautatieliikenne on voimakkaasti pääomavaltaista ja samalla toiminnallisesti ja kilpailullisesti korkeariskistä liiketoimintaa. Henkilöliikenteessä hintakilpailusta tulisi väistämättä kovaa ja tähän päälle tulisi vielä rasitteena isot tekniset riskit ja epävarmuustekijät kaluston elinkaaressa ja sen kustannuksissa. Eli riskit olisivat valtavat, ja tuotto-odotukset vaatimattomat. Ei ihme siis, että kynnys VR:n kanssa kilpailuun on kova, eikä rautatierahtiliiketoimintakaan ole herättänyt suurta mielenkiintoa Suomessa. 

Karu tosiasia on se, että tällaiseen liiketoimintaan on vaikeaa tai lähes mahdotonta saada ulkopuolista rahoittajaa suurille summille, joita väistämättä tarvittaisiin. Mutta sama tilanne on toki myös meri- ja lentoliikenteessä. Siitä huolimatta minkään valtion ei ole tarvinnut ylläpitää lento- tai laivakalustoyhtiötä, jotta valtio-omisteiselle yhtiölle on mahdollista saada yksityinen kilpailija. Vapaat markkinat ovat hoitaneet liiketoiminnan ja niiden rahoituksen, kun lähtökohdat kestävällä pohjalla olevaan liiketoimintaan ovat syntyneet. Jos Suomessa rautatieden henkilöliikenteen kilpailua on pakko edistää siirtämällä riskejä valtiolle, niin olisiko valtion antama yritysrahoitus parempi väline tähän kuin kalustoyhtiö? Tällöin liiketoiminnan operatiiviset riskit ja niiden hallinta jää sille taholle, mille niiden kuuluukin jäädä ja yhteiskunta kantaa riskiä ainoastaan rahoituksen kautta.

----------


## vompatti

> Miksi ihmeessä yksityisten rautatieoperaattorien liikeriskiä pitäisi siirtää VR:lle tai veronmaksajille? Yksityinen rautatieoperaattori vuokraa kaluston valtion rautatiekalustoyhtiöltä, mutta lopettaa toimintansa parin vuoden jälkeen. Jäljelle jää ylimääräistä kalustoa, jonka pääoma- ja ylläpitokulut jäävät käytännössä joko sen toisen asiakkaan - eli VR:n - tai veronmaksajien kontolle.


En oikein ymmärrä vesa.n vastustusta. Ajatus on kyllä hyvä, mutta ei tästä hetkestä.

Alkuun kalustoyhtiöön sijoitettaisiin VR:n nykyinen kalusto. Tämä kalusto on jo ostettuna ja siitä kulut juoksevat. Jos sitä jää käyttämättä operaattorin lopetettua liikenteen, on kalustoa joko jo nyt ostettuna liikaa tai liikennettä supistetaan nykyisestä. Ymmärtääkseni kilpailutus laskee liikenteen hintaa niin paljon, ettei junaliikennettä enää nykyisestä tarvitsisi vähentää. Oletan, että kalustoa on nyt optimaalisesti sen verran kuin liikenteeseen tarvitaan, joten sitä ei voi jäädä käyttämättä.

Jos joskus valtiollinen kalustoyhtiö ostaa uutta kalustoa, voidaan liikennöinnissä edellyttää sen käyttöä. Kun valtio on kerran rakentanut kalliit radat, pitää niillä pitää myös liikennöidä. Tällöin voi ostaa juniakin vuosikymmenien tarpeeseen. Jos yksi operaattori pian lopettaa, löytyy aina tilalle toinen. Liikenteen lopettamisen myötä menisi vielä suurempi investointi - rautatie - aivan hukkaan.

Valtio voisi luopua kalustoyhtiöstään sitten, kun sopivalle kalustolle syntyy toimivat markkinat samaan tapaan kuin esimerkiksi busseille: kalustoa valmistaa usea yritys vakiomallisena (ei kallista räätälöintiä maan erityisolosuhteisiin) ja kalusto on likvidiä, eli käytetyn tavaran saa aina myytyä tai ostettua.

----------


## Melamies

> Jos joskus valtiollinen kalustoyhtiö ostaa uutta kalustoa, voidaan liikennöinnissä edellyttää sen käyttöä.


Eipä voida, ainakaan ilman EU:n erikoislupaa.




> Valtio voisi luopua kalustoyhtiöstään sitten, kun sopivalle kalustolle syntyy toimivat markkinat samaan tapaan kuin esimerkiksi busseille: kalustoa valmistaa usea yritys vakiomallisena (ei kallista räätälöintiä maan erityisolosuhteisiin) ja kalusto on likvidiä, eli käytetyn tavaran saa aina myytyä tai ostettua.


Räätälöinti Suomen erityisolosuhteisiin voi olla kallista, mutta ainakin toimintavarmuuden vuoksi varsin suositeltavaa. Jos jonkin operaattorin kalusto olisi erityisen epäluotettavaa ja aiheuttaisi jatkuvaa harmia linjalle jäädessään, sen käyttö varmaan kiellettäisiin vilkkaimilla rataosuuksilla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Useampi operaattori rautateiden henkilöliikenteessä olisi tietysti hieno homma, enkä usko, että kilpailua verissäpäin vastustavat henkilöt olisivat asiaan perehtyneet kovin tarkkaan. Mutta en edelleenkään näe perusteita, miksi valtion tulisi ottaa yksityisten rautatieoperaattorien liiketoimintoja ja sen riskejä vastuulleen ylläpitämällä kalustoyhtiötä niiden tarpeisiin. Kilpailu olisi hyvästä, mutta osaavatko kaikki kommentoijat hahmottaa henkilöliikenteen liiketoiminnan toista puolta? Rautatieliikenne on voimakkaasti pääomavaltaista ja samalla toiminnallisesti ja kilpailullisesti korkeariskistä liiketoimintaa. Henkilöliikenteessä hintakilpailusta tulisi väistämättä kovaa ja tähän päälle tulisi vielä rasitteena isot tekniset riskit ja epävarmuustekijät kaluston elinkaaressa ja sen kustannuksissa. Eli riskit olisivat valtavat, ja tuotto-odotukset vaatimattomat. Ei ihme siis, että kynnys VR:n kanssa kilpailuun on kova, eikä rautatierahtiliiketoimintakaan ole herättänyt suurta mielenkiintoa Suomessa.


Tätä voi lähteä purkamaan vaikka siitä, että valtio nyt noin ylipäätään pyrkii luomaan elinkeinoelämälle hyviä edellytyksi, tavallaan siis ottamalla itselleen elinkeinoelämän riskejä. Tätä tukemista on esimerkiksi ilmainen koulutusjärjestelmä ja yrityksille (ja tietysti muillekin) ilmaiseksi käyttöön annettava tieverkko. Vaikkapa koulutuksesta vastuunotto on aivan valtava riskinsiirto ja tuskin tässä maassa koulutettaisiin kovin montaa insinööriä tai ammattimiestä, jos koulutus olisi yksityistä tai yritysten maksamaa. Pitäisikö tästä siis päätellä, että meidän nykyinen ammattitaitoisen työvoiman käyttöön perustuva teollisuus on meille haitaksi, koska yritykset tuskin pystyisivät kantamaan yksinään näiden ihmisten kouluttamisen kuluja, jotka realisoituvat hyötyinä vasta vuosien tai vuosikymmenien päästä. Periaattellisella tasolla asiasta voi keskutella ja aiheesta löytyy monenlaista teoriaakin, jotka pyrkivät ymmärtämään, miksi ja missä oloissa valtion kannattaa ottaa tehtäväkseen muutakin kuin ns. yövartijavaltion toimia. Käytännössä voi kuitenkin todeta, että valtio todellakin ottaa kantaakseen erilaisia riskejä elinkeinoelämältä ja se voi vallan hyvin tehdä niin, kunhan se kohtelee kaikkia yrityksiä tasapuolisesti eikä ota kantaakseen yritysten välittömiä liiketoimintariskejä. Itse asiassa yksi valtion tehtävistä on nimen omaan ottaa tehtäväkseen asioita, jotka ovat liian isoja riskejä kannettavaksi yksittäisille ihmisille, yrityksille tai muille yhteisöille.

Seuraava kysymys on, onko tarkoituksenmukaista, että valtio pyrkii luomaan edellytyksi toimiville rautatieoperaattoreiden markkinoille. Itse ajattelisin, että rautateillä tulisi olla nykyistä vahvempi rooli Suomen liikennejärjestelmässä, sillä tämä vastaisi yleistä etua: vähentäisi liikennejärjestelmän kokonaiskustannuksia, vähentäisi päästöjä ja kuolemia sekä vammautumisia liikenteessä ja tarjoaisi elinkeinoelämälle hyviä logistisia palveluita ilman että samalla luodaan edellytyksiä yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumiseen. Rautateiden roolia voidaan tietenkin lisätä monellakin tavalla, mutta yksi mahdollinen tapa siihen tavaraliikennepuolella on koettaa luoda toimivat markkinat, rautatielogistiikkaan erikoistuneiden yritysten ekosysteemi. Itse en pidä niinkään tärkeänä sitä, onko meillä kilpailevia operaattoreita vai ei, vaan tuon ekosysteemin syntymistä. Maantiekuljetuksissa tällainen on, eli joukko keskenään kilpailevia, mutta myös toisiinsa tukeutuvia kuljetus-, huolinta- ja logistiikkayrityksiä, jotka mahdollistavat kaikenkokoisille yrityksille toimivia logistiikkapalveluita, yhtä hyvin kokonaisten omassa hallussa olevien toimitusketjujen kokoamisen kuin toimitukset kaikkine oheispalveluineen ulkoa ostettuna, pienten erien ja suurten erien kuljetuksia, satunnaisten ja säännöllisten toimitusten kuljetuksia. Tämän mahdollistaa nimen omaan tämä alan yritysten joukko, joiden parista löytyy aina juuri sopivia palveluita tarjoavia yrityksiä. Kilpailun vapauttamiseen itse rautateillä tämä liittyy sitä kautta, että kilpailutilanteessa olevat operaattorit ovat valmiita palvelemaan pienempiäkin toimijoita ja valmiita räätälöimään omaa palveluaan, mikä on välttämätön edellytys sille, että jokin logistiikkayritys voisi rakentaa oman toimintaansa rautatiekuljetusten varaan ilman että sen itse tarvitsisi olla operaattori. Tärkeää olisi, että myös rauteiltä olisi ostettavissa pelkän kuljetuspalvelun lisäksi logistiikkayrityksen omien vaunujen kuljetusta, vetopalveluita ja mahdollista olisi myös liisata vetureita. Muutoin logistiikkayritykset (tai teollisuus, joka itse huolehtii logistiikastaan) eivät voi hyödyntää rautateita kuin vain siinä tapauksessa, että ainoan operaattorin tarjoama toimitusketju sattuu sellaisenaan olemaan käyttökelpoinen, kuten vaikka vietäessä paperirullia tehtaalta satamaan.

Kalustoyhtiön tarpeellisuuden voi perustella sillä, että ilman sitä rautatiemarkkinat eivät vain voi toimia eri raideleveydestä johtuen yhtä hyvin kuin vaikkapa Ruotsissa, jossa voidaan hyödyntää Euroopan laajuisia vetureiden ja vaunujen markkinoita. Käytännössä se tarkoittaa mahdollisuutta liisata ongelmitta kaikenlaista kalustoa ja toimivia jälkimarkkinoita, eli omaksi hankittua kalustoa voidaan myydä käypään hintaan pois. Tarjolla on myös edullista käytettyä kalustoa. Suomalainen kalustoyhtiö tavallaan keinotekoisesti loisi samanlaisen asetelman, kuin muualla Euroopassa on syntynyt aivan markkinaehtoisesti. Kun muualla markkinat toimivat, niin voi arvioida, että kalustoyhtiö ei olisi mikään markkinoiden vääristäjä, vaan se mieluumminkin lisäisi markkinoiden toimivuutta poistaessaan yhden sen rajoituksista. Sinällään toimiviin rautateiden ympärille syntyvään logistiikka-alan toimijoiden ekosysteemiin voi pyrkiä toisinkin, esimerkiksi valtiollisella monopolilla, joka näkisi itsensä ennen kaikkea julkisen palvelun tuottajana. Esimerkiksi Venäjällä valtion rautatoiet ja Yhdysvalloissa alueellisessa monopoliasemassa olevat yksityiset rautatieyrityset tavaraliikenteessä kuljettavat ensi sijassa toisten yritysten omistamia vaunuja, eivätkä siis niinkään tarjoa suoraan kuljetuspalveluita. Tällöin logistiikka-alan kannalta rautatiet toimivat aivan samoin kuin maantietkin, eli omia tavaravaunuja aivan kuin omia kuorma-autoja saadaan siirrettyä korvausta vastaan paikasta toiseen. Logisiikka pysyy siis selvemmin asiakkaan omissa käsissä, joka voi vapaasti rakentaa omia logistisia konsepteja operaattoreiden vain huolehtiessa itse vaunujen fyysisistä siirroista.

Pahoittelen pitkää vastausta, mutta tuollaiseen kysymykseen ei oikein vain voi vastata lyhyesti.

----------


## Melamies

> ja yrityksille (ja tietysti muillekin) ilmaiseksi käyttöön annettava tieverkko.


Vaikka erillisiä tiemaksuja ei Suomessa vielä olekaan, polttoaineverotus on ankaraa ja sen muodossa teiden käytöstä maksetaan tavallaan ajetun määrän eli kulutetun polttoaineen mukaisesti. Kiinteät verot eli auto- ja ajoneuvovero eivät toki perustu ajomäärään, mutta eivät silti ole aivan mitättömiä ajoneuvoa kohden keskimääräisen ajosuoritteen määrään nähden.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vaikka erillisiä tiemaksuja ei Suomessa vielä olekaan, polttoaineverotus on ankaraa ja sen muodossa teiden käytöstä maksetaan tavallaan ajetun määrän eli kulutetun polttoaineen mukaisesti. Kiinteät verot eli auto- ja ajoneuvovero eivät toki perustu ajomäärään, mutta eivät silti ole aivan mitättömiä ajoneuvoa kohden keskimääräisen ajosuoritteen määrään nähden.


Kyllä, mutta puhe oli riskien kantamisesta. Eli valtio kantaa tyystin riskin siitä, onko jollekin tieyhteydelle käyttöä vai ei. Esimerkiksi bussiyhtiöille ei sanota, että rakentakaa itse oma tie Tampereelta Helsinkiin, jos arvelette, että bussiliikenne sillä välillä kannattaa. Tietenkin valtio viime kädessä kerää takaisin tavalla tai toisella kaiken sen rahan, mitä se käyttää. Kalustoyhtiössäkin tilanne vastaisi juurikin tieliikenteen tilannetta: käyttäjä maksaa kaluston käytöstä käyvän hinnan, mutta ei ota riskiä sen omistamisesta.

----------


## Melamies

Huomasin toki lähestymiskulmasi, mutta juuri polttomoottoroidussa tieliikenteessä käytön ja maksamisen suhde ja reaaliaikaisuus on harvinaisen selkeää.

Odotankin nyt a) faktoja, kattavatko radankäyttömaksut rataverkon kunnossapitokustannukset elinkaarimallin mukaisesti laskettuna?
b) mielipiteitä, onko tarpeen, että täysimääräisesti edes yrittävät kattaa vai pitäisikö valtion rataverkon omistajana maksaa osa, esim siksi, että rautatieliikenteen katsotaan olevan ekologisempaa tai kansantalous tarvitsee rautatieliikennettä?

----------


## vesa.

> Tätä voi lähteä purkamaan vaikka siitä, että valtio nyt noin ylipäätään pyrkii luomaan elinkeinoelämälle hyviä edellytyksi, tavallaan siis ottamalla itselleen elinkeinoelämän riskejä. Tätä tukemista on esimerkiksi ilmainen koulutusjärjestelmä ja yrityksille (ja tietysti muillekin) ilmaiseksi käyttöön annettava tieverkko. Vaikkapa koulutuksesta vastuunotto on aivan valtava riskinsiirto ja tuskin tässä maassa koulutettaisiin kovin montaa insinööriä tai ammattimiestä, jos koulutus olisi yksityistä tai yritysten maksamaa. .....     .......   Käytännössä voi kuitenkin todeta, että valtio todellakin ottaa kantaakseen erilaisia riskejä elinkeinoelämältä ja se voi vallan hyvin tehdä niin, kunhan se kohtelee kaikkia yrityksiä tasapuolisesti eikä ota kantaakseen yritysten välittömiä liiketoimintariskejä. Itse asiassa yksi valtion tehtävistä on nimen omaan ottaa tehtäväkseen asioita, jotka ovat liian isoja riskejä kannettavaksi yksittäisille ihmisille, yrityksille tai muille yhteisöille.


Se, että yhteiskunta kustantaa koulutuksen ja tieverkon on aivan eri asia kuin se, että valtio hankkisi rautatiekalustoa vuokrattavaksi korkeariskiseen liiketoimintaan. Nämä nyt eivät ole vertailukelpoisia asioita, jos puhutaan siitä, että mitä palveluita yhteiskuntamme on tarkoituksenmukaista tuottaa... Ja eikö kaluston omistus ja ylläpito ole juurikin aivan olennainen liiketoimintariski rautateiden henkilö- ja rahtiliiketoiminnassa?

Toki liiketoiminnan edistäminen rautateillä olisi kansantaloudellemme hyväksi. Mutta miksi sitä ei voisi toteuttaa rahoituksen keinoin, esim. tarjoamalla valtion yritysrahoitusta kattamaan esim. 50% kaluston investointikustannuksista? Tällöin puolet pääomasta tulisi kuitenkin perinteisiä rahoituskanavia pitkin, eli tämä jopa houkuttelisi investointeja Suomeen! Valtion vuokrakalustoyhtiöön verrattuna tämä toisi takuuvarmasti kestävämmällä pohjalla olevaa liiketoimintaa Suomen rautateille, eikä valtion vastuulle jäisi muuta kuin puolet rahoitusriskistä. Ja jos investoivana yrityksenä on osaava ja vastuullinen taho, rahoitusriski ei todennäköisesti realisoidu vaan päinvastoin - tilalle tulevat rahoituksen korkotuotot valtiolle. Itse näkisin sen selkeästi positiivisena kehityksenä, mikäli Suomessa olisi jokin muu taho kuin valtio, joka omistaisi ja ylläpitäisi merkittävän määrän rautatiekalustoa. Valtion ylläpitämä vuokrakalustoyhtiö ei houkuttelisi pitkäjänteiseen, investointeja edellyttävään liiketoimintaan rautateille, vaan kiskoille tunkisi kuivan kassan omaavia yrittelijöitä, joiden todennäköiset liiketeoimintakatastrofit kustannettaisiin kalustoyhtiön kautta joko veroeuroilla tai VR:n asiakkailla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja eikö kaluston omistus ja ylläpito ole juurikin aivan olennainen liiketoimintariski rautateiden henkilö- ja rahtiliiketoiminnassa?


Riski ei ole vakio vaan riippuu siitä millaisia vaihtoehtoisia käyttömahdollisuuksia omaisuudelle on. Yksittäiselle pienelle operaattorille kalusto on erittäin suuri riski, koska se lukitsee kapasiteetin ja kustannustason pitkällä aikavälillä: se poistaa joustavuutta liiketoiminnan skaalaamisesta ylös- tai alaspäin kysynnän mukaan. Kalustoyhtiölle kalusto taas on erittäin matalariskistä pitkäjänteistä sijoitustoimintaa, koska kysyntä tulee koko markkinoilta eikä vain firman omista tarpeita. Kalustoyhtiö poolaa yhteen useiden operaattoreiden kalustotarpeet: jos yhdellä kysyntä vähenee, toisella se voi kasvaa, ja näin resurssit allokoituvat uudestaan sinne missä niitä tarvitaan. Ilman kalustoyhtiötä kasvava operaattori joutuisi investoimaan lisäkalustoon samalla kun kutistuva operaattori joutuisi kärvistelemään tarpeettomaksi jääneen kaluston kanssa, jolla on vielä käyttöikää jäljellä. Tämä voisi kyllä myydä kalustoa suoraan tarvitsevalle, mutta kaupan syntymistä voisivat haitata kilpailijoiden väliset strategiset intressit. Kalustoyhtiö yksinkertaisesti poistaa kitkaa markkinoilta.

Samoin on kiinteistöjen kanssa: yksittäiselle nakkikioskille omien tilojen ostaminen (vuokraamisen sijaan) on valtava investointi ja riski. Sen sijaan kiinteistösijoittajalle kiinteistöt ovat pitkän aikavälin matalariskistä sijoitustoimintaa.

Jos valtion kalustoyhtiö on vastenmielinen asia niin tokihan VR:stä eriytetyn kalustoyhtiön voisi helposti yksityistääkin. Valtio saisi siitä ihan kivasti rahaa ja joku sijoittajataho hyvän sijoituskohteen. Sitä vaan ei kannattaisi yksityistää yhtenä könttänä, koska silloin kyseessä olisi yksityinen kvasi-monopoli, joka nostaisi hinnat kattoon samaan tyyliin kuin VR on tehnyt junalippujen kanssa.

Loppujen lopuksi kyse on siitä, mitä valtio strategisesti tahtoo raideliikennemarkkinoilta. Jos halutaan kilpailua, silloin pitää luoda edellytykset kilpailulle. Eli kalustopankki, joka alkuvaiheessa pitäisi käynnistää julkisvetoisesti kun eihän kukaan yksityinen sijoittaja ole niin hullu että lähtee rakentamaan kilpailevaa kalustopankkia saturoituneille markkinoille.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toki VR on koko ajan tehostanut organisaatiotaan, mutta paljon ylimääräistä löytyy yhä.


Niin. Kaipailin esimerkkiä siitä ylimääräisestä. En ota kantaa onko sitä vai ei, vaan perusteluja sellaisen olemassaololle.

----------


## kuukanko

LVM:n ostoliikenteessä valtion kalustoyhtiötä puoltaa, että valtiolla on jo valmiiksi liikenteeseen tarvittava kalusto. Jos muut kilpailijat kuin VR joutuisivat hankkimaan uuden kaluston, ei kilpailtua liikennettä voitaisi aloittaa vielä vuosiin, koska uuden rautatiekaluston hankkiminen on pitkä prosessi. Uuden kaluston hankkiminen olisi muutenkin haaskausta, kun liikenteeseen on jo olemassa siihen hyvin soveltuva kalusto, jolla on vielä käyttöikää jäljellä.

Valtio myös ottaisi kalustoyhtiömallissa itse kannettavakseen riskin siitä, onko kalustolle käyttöä sopimuskauden jälkeen. Riski on silloin oikeassa paikassa, koska valtio itse päättää liikenteen jatkon seuraavalla sopimuskaudella. Tilanteeseen tietysti vaikuttaa esim. bussi- ja lentoliikenteestä poiketen, että suomalaiselle raideliikennekalustolle ei ole olemassa oikeastaan ollenkaan jälkimarkkinoita. Juuri toimivien jälkimarkkinoiden ansiosta lentoliikenne on täynnä yksityisiä kalustoyhtiöitä ja bussiliikenteessäkin liisattu kalusto on yleistä.

Ainakin vielä Suomessa sekä valtio että kunnat saavat myös lainaa yksityisiä halvemmalla, mikä sekin puoltaa julkista kalustoyhtiötä ostoliikenteessä. Saksassa muuten on ostoliikennettä, jossa liikennöitsijä ajaa omalla kalustollaan, ja siellä tilaaja on antanut usein takauksen liikennöitsijän kalustohankinnan lainoille, jotta korkoa saadaan alemmaksi. Riskiäkin siirtyy silloin tilaajalle. Noissa tuon kalustonhankintamallin kilpailuissa kilpailu ratkaistaan tyypillisesti n. 10 vuotta ennen liikenteen alkua, jotta liikennöitsijä ehtii hankkia kaluston.

Open access -liikenteessä julkisen kalustoyhtiön tarve ei olekaan niin selvä. Sillä puolella uusien kilpailijoiden tarjonta tulisi aluksi VR:n nykyisen tarjonnan päälle ja vasta ajan kanssa kilpailu asettaisi tarjonnan määrän pysyvämpään tilaan. VR tarvitsee siksi ainakin aluksi nykyisen kalustonsa itse. Uuden kaluston suhteen taas olisi riski sen jäämiselle myöhemmin vaille työtä, jos se ei korvaa suoraan poistuvaa kalustoa. Toki vanha käyttökelpoinen kalusto olisi syytä pelastaa ennenaikaiselta romutukselta jo ihan kansantaloudellisista syistä, jos joku on valmis kokeilemaan liikennöintiä sillä.

----------


## petteri

> Niin. Kaipailin esimerkkiä siitä ylimääräisestä.


Asematoiminta nykymuodossa, muut vanhat kiinteistöt,  yhä vieläkin aika paljon toimipisteitä ympäri maata, konduktöörit aina junissa, fyysinen lipunmyynti (vaikka vähentynyt), kaluston huolto-organisaatio aika raskas (kyllä pienentynyt kun on tullut uudempaa kalustoa, joka ei niin paljon vaadi). Perinne palvella lähes koko maata eikä keskittyä vaan kannattavaan toimintaan, joka rajoittaa toimintaa. Paljon vanhaa henkilökuntaa, jonka palkkataso on korkealla. Tehtävänkuvat tarkasti rajatut ja niitä ei ole helppo muuttaa. Yhtiössä ei laki-sääteisiä henkilöstöetuja. Paljon tehdään itse eikä alihankita jne.

Nuo ovat kaikki aikamoisia lisäkustannustekijöitä, kun todennäköisellä kilpailijalla on valmiiksi trimmattu organisaatio bussiliikenteen puolella. Toki monia tuollaisista asioista on myös viime vuosina karsittu jatkuvasti ja osa rasitteista (esimerkiksi kiinteistöistä) on siirtynyt VR:ltä muille toimijoille, mutta kyllä VR:llä vielä on paljon tehtävää ennen kuin organisaatio ja toiminta on yhtä trimmattu kuin kilpaillussa bussiliikenteessä tai lentoliikenteessä. Pienistä puroista muodostuu kuitenkin suuri ero.

----------


## KMT

En itse myöskään pidä kalustopankkiajatuksesta..

Jollekkin operaattoreille olisi järkevämpää ajaa jotain junia veturijunin esimerkiksi että veturit olisivat yöaikaan tavarajunan keulilla kun taas joku operaattori mielellään ajaisi samaa reittiä moottorijunayksiköllä. Kalustoyhtiön pitäisi suomenmaassa olla kartalla kaikista tarpeista ja varmasti osa kalustosta seisoisi jouten ja osasta puutetta kun yrityksillä olisi kalustopankissa eri tarpeet.

Itse haluaisin että tuota tyyppihyväksyntää Baltian ja Venäjän kaluston kanssa parannettaisiin ja kalustoa voitaisiin myydä/ostaa sieltäkin, noh onhan siinäkin se 4mm ero.

----------


## jodo

Itäkalustoon pitäisi jostain löytää kuljettajat, jotka niillä suostuisivat ajamaan. Pidän täysin epärealistisena ajatuksena. Onneksi trafi ja EU eivät siihen suostuisi.

----------


## KMT

No ehkä suurimmassa osassa itäkalustoa on nyt se tilanne, että kalusto on heikkoa mutta onhan sielläkin uutta kalustoa tullut raiteille.

----------


## petteri

> Itäkalustoon pitäisi jostain löytää kuljettajat, jotka niillä suostuisivat ajamaan. Pidän täysin epärealistisena ajatuksena. Onneksi trafi ja EU eivät siihen suostuisi.


Miksi esimerkiksi tälläisellä veturilla ei kukaan suostuisi ajamaan? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EP20

Kyllä EP20 veturi on ihan eri tasoa kuin SR1 ja tiettävästi SR1:lläkin on vielä joku kuljettaja suostunut ajamaan. 4mm raideleveysero voi toki olla jonkinlainen ongelma.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En itse myöskään pidä kalustopankkiajatuksesta..
> 
> Jollekkin operaattoreille olisi järkevämpää ajaa jotain junia veturijunin esimerkiksi että veturit olisivat yöaikaan tavarajunan keulilla kun taas joku operaattori mielellään ajaisi samaa reittiä moottorijunayksiköllä. Kalustoyhtiön pitäisi suomenmaassa olla kartalla kaikista tarpeista ja varmasti osa kalustosta seisoisi jouten ja osasta puutetta kun yrityksillä olisi kalustopankissa eri tarpeet.


Kalustoyhtiöissä on se hyvä puoli, että kukaan ei pakota niitä käyttämään, jos operaattori itse onnistuu järjestämään mieleistään kalustoa kohtuullisella hinnalla. Mutta se on totta, että kalustoyhtiö vie asiaa enemmän siihen suuntaan, että rata kalustoineen on valtion rata ja yksityinen yrittäjä on vain urakoimassa. Kalustoyhtiö on siis mielekäs ratkaisu varsinkin silloin, kun vastuu liikenteen järjestämisestä on muutoinkin julkisella taholla, esimerkiksi ostoliikenteessä tai paikallisliikenteessä, jossa raideliikenne on integroitu osaksi muuta paikallisliikenteen verkkoa. Tässä niin kuin niin monessa muussakin asiassa on enemmän vaihtoehtoja kuin vain ääripäät. Kalustoyhtiöön voi suurimmillaan siirtää koko vr:n kaluston ja pienimmillään vain sen verran, kuin käytetään jo nyt valtion suoran rahoituksen varassa olevaan liikenteeseen.

Mikäs on muuten kalustoyhtiön vastustajien näkemys HSL:n Junakalusto Oy:stä, joka omistaa uudet Flirtit? Pitäisikö tämä lakkauttaa epäterveenä ilmiönä ja myydä junat vaikka vr:lle?

----------


## ultrix

> Se, että yhteiskunta kustantaa koulutuksen ja tieverkon on aivan eri asia kuin se, että valtio hankkisi rautatiekalustoa vuokrattavaksi korkeariskiseen liiketoimintaan. Nämä nyt eivät ole vertailukelpoisia asioita, jos puhutaan siitä, että mitä palveluita yhteiskuntamme on tarkoituksenmukaista tuottaa... Ja eikö kaluston omistus ja ylläpito ole juurikin aivan olennainen liiketoimintariski rautateiden henkilö- ja rahtiliiketoiminnassa?


Näen itse tämän pikemminkin kuukanko:n tavoin:




> LVM:n ostoliikenteessä valtion kalustoyhtiötä puoltaa, että valtiolla on jo valmiiksi liikenteeseen tarvittava kalusto. Jos muut kilpailijat kuin VR joutuisivat hankkimaan uuden kaluston, ei kilpailtua liikennettä voitaisi aloittaa vielä vuosiin, koska uuden rautatiekaluston hankkiminen on pitkä prosessi. Uuden kaluston hankkiminen olisi muutenkin haaskausta, kun liikenteeseen on jo olemassa siihen hyvin soveltuva kalusto, jolla on vielä käyttöikää jäljellä.


Nythän ollaan joutumassa tilanteeseen, jossa iso osa käyttökelpoisesta kalustosta jää varikolle seisomaan. Ensi vuoden jälkeen, jos mitään ei tehdä, jää varikkoseisontaan ainakin Dm12-kiskobusseja, yksikerroksisia IC-vaunuja ja lisäksi kaikki siniset vaunut menee romuksi, samoin Sm2-junat sitä mukaa kun Sm5-flirttejä tulee raiteille. Jos kalustoyhtiö ja liikenteen kilpailutukset saadaan aikaan riittävän ripeällä tahdilla, ei kalustoa tarvitse haaskata seisottamiseen samalla kun maamme kuljetusjärjestelmä näivettyy, vaan ne voidaan pitää liikkeessä ja löytää niille uusia käyttökohteita.

----------


## Kani

Ei kalustoyhtiön tarvitse olla lopullinen ratkaisu, mutta alkuvaiheessa sitä tarvitaan, mikäli mielitään saada toimivat markkinat. Olisi tarvittu myös tavaraliikenteessä, jossa kilpailu on käynnistynyt hitaasti.

Rautateiden tulee olla kansantalouden palveluksessa, ja on Suomen taloudelle haitallista, jos yhden valtionyhtiön lyhytnäköisen edun turvaamiseksi seisotetaan käyttökelpoista kalustoa tyhjän panttina tai peräti romutetaan, kun samanaikaisesti olisi halukkaita uusia liikennöitsijöitä, joille suurin aloittamisen este on kaluston hankinta. Suomi on tässä asiassa toiminut todella typerästi ja vahingoittanut omaa talouttaan, jota nyt paniikinomaisesti yritetään nostaa jaloilleen.

----------


## tlajunen

> Rautateiden tulee olla kansantalouden palveluksessa, ja on Suomen taloudelle haitallista, jos yhden valtionyhtiön lyhytnäköisen edun turvaamiseksi seisotetaan käyttökelpoista kalustoa tyhjän panttina tai peräti romutetaan, kun samanaikaisesti olisi halukkaita uusia liikennöitsijöitä, joille suurin aloittamisen este on kaluston hankinta.


Tämä tosin vaatii tosiaan sen olettaman, että romutuksen ja seisotuksen kohteena oleva kalusto olisi käyttökelpoista.

----------


## Melamies

> Kalustoyhtiöissä on se hyvä puoli, että kukaan ei pakota niitä käyttämään, jos operaattori itse onnistuu järjestämään mieleistään kalustoa kohtuullisella hinnalla.


Tämä tuntuu kalustoyhtiöuskovaisten mielestä kuitenkin olevan kaikkein huonoin puoli, silloinhan käyttökelpoista kalustoa seisoisi tyhjän panttina.





> Mutta se on totta, että kalustoyhtiö vie asiaa enemmän siihen suuntaan, että rata kalustoineen on valtion rata ja yksityinen yrittäjä on vain urakoimassa. Kalustoyhtiö on siis mielekäs ratkaisu varsinkin silloin, kun vastuu liikenteen järjestämisestä on muutoinkin julkisella taholla, esimerkiksi ostoliikenteessä tai paikallisliikenteessä, jossa raideliikenne on integroitu osaksi muuta paikallisliikenteen verkkoa. Tässä niin kuin niin monessa muussakin asiassa on enemmän vaihtoehtoja kuin vain ääripäät. Kalustoyhtiöön voi suurimmillaan siirtää koko vr:n kaluston ja pienimmillään vain sen verran, kuin käytetään jo nyt valtion suoran rahoituksen varassa olevaan liikenteeseen.


Edelleenkin minua hirvitää ajatus Goljat vastaan Daavidit eli VR vastaan mikrokokoiset henkilöliikenneoperaattorit.

Valtion rata on mielestäni luonteva malli jatkossakin, onhan valtion tieverkkokin.

Olenko oikeassa vai väärässä, jos muistelen, että valtio myi tv-ohjelmien lähetysverkoston ulkomaille ja ostaja tekee nyt sillä rasvaista voittoa?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:35 ----------




> Mikäs on muuten kalustoyhtiön vastustajien näkemys HSL:n Junakalusto Oy:stä, joka omistaa uudet Flirtit? Pitäisikö tämä lakkauttaa epäterveenä ilmiönä ja myydä junat vaikka vr:lle?


Tämä on tapauksena kuin Helsingin metro tai raitiotiet. Yhteiskunnalliset toimijat omistavat kaluston ja täsmätilaavat liikenteen. Liikennettä hoitava operaattori ei voi suunnitella aikatauluja tai reittejä, eikä voi ostaa parempaa tai edullisempaa kalustoa liikenteen hoitoon. Jos operointi kilpailutetaan, eipä operaattori voi tehdä muuta kuin optimoida henkilöstönsä käytöstä syntyviä kuluja. Hyvällä henkilöstöpolitiikalla voidaan vähentää esim sairauspoissaoloja, mutta huonolla taas piiskataan henkilöstöstä kaikki irti voiton maksimoimiseksi sopimuskauden aikana.

Koska HSL kuitenkin tilaa kaiken näillä junilla ajettavan liikenteen, näkisin parhaana mallina HKL:n pyörittämän metro- ja raitiotieliikenteen mallin mukaisen toimintatavan.

----------


## hmikko

> Olenko oikeassa vai väärässä, jos muistelen, että valtio myi tv-ohjelmien lähetysverkoston ulkomaille ja ostaja tekee nyt sillä rasvaista voittoa?


Oikeassa. Ks. Digita Oy (Wikipedia), joka on entinen Ylen jakelutekniikka. Se myytiin vuonna 2000 niin, että hallitseva osuus meni ulkomaiselle taholle. Suomalaiset TV-kanavat, mukaan lukien Yle, valittivat Digitan monopolihinnoittelusta takavuosina viestintävirastolle ja KHO:een. Sittemmin tekniikan edistyminen on loiventanut kardinaalimunausta, kun digitaalisen TV-signaalin jakeleminen on tullut halvemmaksi teknisistä syistä.

Tässä analogiassa jakeluverkko juurikin vastaa rataverkkoa ja VR Yleä (VR on sattumoisin juurikin muuttamassa pääkonttorinsa Ylen kanssa samaan toimitaloon). Jos kilpailua ei olisi koskaan avattu, Yle olisi edelleen valtakunnan ainoa virallinen televisio ja radio. Vähän kuten Pohjois-Koreassa.

----------


## Melamies

Toivottavasti valtio ei myy rataverkkoa ulkomaalaisille sijoittajille.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämä tuntuu kalustoyhtiöuskovaisten mielestä kuitenkin olevan kaikkein huonoin puoli, silloinhan käyttökelpoista kalustoa seisoisi tyhjän panttina.


Päinvastoin: tässä on kyse toimivista markkinoista. Ihan todellisuudessa nähdään, millainen kysyntä vaikkapa nyt romutettavaksi menevällä kalustolla voisi olla sen sijaan, että jokin virkamies tai vr:n johtaja arvioi, mikä kalusto on käyttökelpoista ja mikä ei. Kalustoyhtiö voi oppia markkinoista ja ehkä jopa tehdä markkinatutkimusta, jos uutta kalustoa on tarkoitus hankkia.




> Edelleenkin minua hirvitää ajatus Goljat vastaan Daavidit eli VR vastaan mikrokokoiset henkilöliikenneoperaattorit.


Eli Daavidia ei saa edes päästää kehään, koska hän kuitenkin häviäisi... Oikein huomaavaista.

----------


## Melamies

> Eli Daavidia ei saa edes päästää kehään, koska hän kuitenkin häviäisi... Oikein huomaavaista.


Totta kai häviäisi markkinatalouspohjalla. Sitä ennen olisi saanut sitä ja tätä VR:ltä kilpailuviraston vaatimuksesta, jolloin kokonaisoptimoinnista ei ainakaan voidaan puhua.

----------


## Kani

> Totta kai häviäisi markkinatalouspohjalla. Sitä ennen olisi saanut sitä ja tätä VR:ltä kilpailuviraston vaatimuksesta, jolloin kokonaisoptimoinnista ei ainakaan voidaan puhua.


Jos on päässyt unohtumaan, niin VR on saanut melkoisesti "sitä ja tätä" ilmaiseksi (0,-) vuoden 1995 yhtiöityksessä. Esimerkiksi kaikki dieselveturit, kaikki Sr1-sähköveturit, tuhansia vaunuja, joista osa on parhaillaan kalustoyhtiöspekulaatioissa (esim 1-kerroksiset IC-vaunut) sekä valtavan kiinteistöomaisuuden, jonka myynnistä/vuokrauksesta joka tilikausi kertyy melkoiset kasat euroja VR:n tulokseen.

Ei siis ole kohtuutonta vaatia, että nyt aloittavat kilpailijat saisivat edes vuokrata sitä, mikä VR:lle on aikanaan lahjoitettu ilmaiseksi.

----------


## tlajunen

Niin, valtio antoi kaluston ja kiinteistöt ilmaiseksi itselleen. Se on tässä epäolennaista, miten valtio on organisoinut omistuksensa. Tällä hetkellä on valittuna yhtiömuoto.

----------


## vesa.

> Mikäs on muuten kalustoyhtiön vastustajien näkemys HSL:n Junakalusto Oy:stä, joka omistaa uudet Flirtit? Pitäisikö tämä lakkauttaa epäterveenä ilmiönä ja myydä junat vaikka vr:lle?


Junakalusto Oy on HSL-alueen kuntien omistama. Ja VR:n  :Smile:  Kaluston se vuorkaa HSL:lle, joka edelleen antaa ne lähiliikenteensä operaattorille, eli VR:lle. Kaluston kunnossapito on ostettu VR:ltä.

Toiminta ja talous on tehty siten, että Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy tekee aina tilikaudellaan nollatuloksen riippumatta siitä, miten vuosi on todellisuudessa mennyt, eli rumasti sanottuna se on yksi julkisen sektorin sovellus avoimesta piikistä, jonka kulurakenne tuskin kestää kriittistä tarkastelua. Totetus voi olla esim. törkyisen kova laskutus kaluston vuokrasta, jonka tekemä positiivinen liiketulos oikaistaan tilikauden loppupuolella nollaan antamalla viime hetken alennukset vuokrista tai sitten esim. poikkeamalla kaluston tasearvon poistosuunnitelmasta suuntaan tai toiseen. Niin tai näin, mutta toistuva nollatulos ei ole ihan tervettä. Mutta onhan tällainen julkisen sektorin nollatulos-kikkailu yksi tapa toimia. Enempi markkinataloudellinen toimintatapa saattaisi johtaa joskus tilikauden negatiiviseen tulokseen ja omistajilta tarvittavaan pääomitukseen (kuten helb), mikä tietysti saattaisi johtaa omistajakaupungeissa poliittisesti kiusallisiin tilanteisiin, koska joku kaupunginvaltuutettu keksisi kyseenalaistaa toiminnan järkevyyden (kuten tapaus helb). 

Jep, tämä oli rumasti ja provokatiivisesti kirjoitettu. Saa pahoittaa mielensä jos haluaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Niin, valtio antoi kaluston ja kiinteistöt ilmaiseksi itselleen. Se on tässä epäolennaista, miten valtio on organisoinut omistuksensa. Tällä hetkellä on valittuna yhtiömuoto.


Sikäli ei ihan merkityksetöntä, että esim. eduskunnan tiedonsaanti yhtiöstä voi olla juridisesti koko lailla eri juttu kuin virastosta. Tietysti käytännössä tiedonsaanti voidaan varmaan tehdä molemmista yhtä vaikeaksi.

----------


## petteri

Ei tuossa Junakalusto Oy:ssä ole mitään muuta ongelmallista kuin kunnossapidon osto VR:ltä kovaan hintaan. Junakaluston kulut ovat lähes kokonaan pääomakuluja ja korkotaso määrää pitkälti niiden suuruuden. Henkilökuntaa taas firmalla ei ole kuin nimeksi.

Kun Junakalusto pystyy joka vuosi laskuttamaan mahdollisen alijäämän HSL:ltä, se voi rahoittaa kaluston lyhyellä rahalla, jonka korko on kovin alhainen. Jos Junakalusto Oy toimisi markkinaehtoisemmin, se joutuisi rahoittamaan kaluston pidemmän juoksuajan lainoilla, joiden korko olisi useita prosenttiyksikköjä korkeampi.

----------


## Melamies

> Kun Junakalusto pystyy joka vuosi laskuttamaan mahdollisen alijäämän HSL:ltä, se voi rahoittaa kaluston lyhyellä rahalla, jonka korko on kovin alhainen. Jos Junakalusto Oy toimisi markkinaehtoisemmin, se joutuisi rahoittamaan kaluston pidemmän juoksuajan lainoilla, joiden korko olisi useita prosenttiyksikköjä korkeampi.


Oletko tosissasi, että useita prosentti*yksikköjä*? Juurihan Nordea kaavaili negatiivista talletuskorkoa suurasikkailleen. Tällaisessa tilantenteessa tuollaisen yhtiön luulisi saavan lainaa erittäin edullisesti.

----------


## petteri

> Oletko tosissasi, että useita prosentti*yksikköjä*? Juurihan Nordea kaavaili negatiivista talletuskorkoa suurasikkailleen. Tällaisessa tilantenteessa tuollaisen yhtiön luulisi saavan lainaa erittäin edullisesti.


Kyllä, esimerkiksi 20 vuoden kiinteäkorkoisten lainojen korot ovat 2-3 % korkeammat kuin 12 kk euroboriin sidottujen lainojen korot.

----------


## Admiral Observer

http://www.elisa.net/lannen-media-vr...-romuttamisen/



Lännen Media: VR lopetti junakalustonsa romuttamisen


  31.12.2015 05:40   STT  |   Kotimaa


 VR on lopettanut junakalustonsa romuttamisen, uutisoi Lännen Media. Liikenne- ja viestintäministeri Anne Bernerin (kesk.) mukaan ministeriö on esittänyt huolensa kaluston romuttamisesta valtioneuvoston kanslian omistajaohjaukseen. 

VR vahvistaa, että romuttaminen on lopetettu toistaiseksi. Viestintäpäällikkö Mika Heijari kertoo, että tuleva kalustotarve on auki, koska liikennerakenne ja kilpailun avaamisen pelisäännöt ovat vielä avoinna.

VR:n monopoliasema matkustajaliikenteessä puretaan tällä hallituskaudella. Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö selvittää edellytykset kilpailun avaamiselle ensi keväänä.

VR:n kaluston romuttamista on arvosteltu, koska taustalla väitetään olevan yhtiön pelko kilpailusta. VR:n väitetään mieluummin haluavan eroon kalustostaan, kuin myyvän tai vuokraavan sitä muille toimijoille.

----------


## 339-DF

Ohhoh! Ihmeiden aika ei totisesti ole ohi. Mukava uutinen vuoden päätteeksi. Berner on juuri sopivan kokematon poliitikkona eli uskaltaa tehdä ihan oikeita päätöksiä ja ohjata alaisuudessaan olevia virastoja, vaikka sitten osakeyhtiöiksi muutettuja.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ohhoh! Ihmeiden aika ei totisesti ole ohi. Mukava uutinen vuoden päätteeksi. Berner on juuri sopivan kokematon poliitikkona eli uskaltaa tehdä ihan oikeita päätöksiä ja ohjata alaisuudessaan olevia virastoja, vaikka sitten osakeyhtiöiksi muutettuja.


Nimenomaan! Olen ollut kohtuullisen vaikutettu Bernerin toiminnasta. Kaikki ei ole mennyt aivan nappiin mutta kuitenkin keskimäärin hyvään suuntaan. Siitä kielii sekin että media on täynnä mollausta. Joku selvästi organisoi lokakampanjaa ministeriä kohtaan, joka uhkaa vanhojen kotoisten kuvioiden jatkuvuutta.

Kyllönenkin oli mainettaan parempi, kenties juuri kokemattomuuttaan. Kokeneet ministerit ovat yleensä osoittautuneet huonohkoiksi ja selkärangattomiksi.

----------


## MJG

> Kyllä, esimerkiksi 20 vuoden kiinteäkorkoisten lainojen korot ovat 2-3 % korkeammat kuin 12 kk euroboriin sidottujen lainojen korot.


Juu ja appelsiini on isompi kuin rusina.

Eiköhän junakalustoyhtiö hanki rahansa muuten kuin kiinteäkorkoisena ja saa 30 vuoden rahoituksen suunnilleen samalla hinnalla kuin lyhytaikaisen.

----------


## petteri

> Eiköhän junakalustoyhtiö hanki rahansa muuten kuin kiinteäkorkoisena ja saa 30 vuoden rahoituksen suunnilleen samalla hinnalla kuin lyhytaikaisen.


Silloin kun junakalustoyhtiöllä on kaluston käyttäjän kanssa sopimus, joka huomioi korkotason muutokset ja joka on voimassa vuosikymmeniä kalustoyhtiön ei tarvitse suojautua korkojen muutokselta eikä riskiä sopimuksen nopeasta loppumisestakaan ole. Junakalusto Oy:llä on nyt HSL:n kanssa tuollainen sopimus.  Jos tuollaista sopimusta ei olisi, yhtiön korkotaso olisi kovin erilainen kun yhtiön pitäisi suojautua korkojen nousulta ja huomioida riski, että kaluston kysyntä loppuu ennen aikojaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jos kilpailua ei olisi koskaan avattu, Yle olisi edelleen valtakunnan ainoa virallinen televisio ja radio. Vähän kuten Pohjois-Koreassa.


Tämä menee jo tyystin offtopiciksi, mutta ei nyt sentään noin. Jo Ylen aikana mastoista lähetettiin mm. MTV:n ohjelmat.

----------


## hmikko

> Tämä menee jo tyystin offtopiciksi, mutta ei nyt sentään noin. Jo Ylen aikana mastoista lähetettiin mm. MTV:n ohjelmat.


Se juuri oli pointti. TV:n jakeluverkkoa alettiin avata ajat sitten. VR:n aikana ei kukaan muu ole ajanut matkustajajunia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä menee jo tyystin offtopiciksi, mutta ei nyt sentään noin. Jo Ylen aikana mastoista lähetettiin mm. MTV:n ohjelmat.


MTV oli alunperin YLE:n tytäryhtiö. YLE määräsi millaista ohjelmaa se saa lähettää ja milloin mutta sai tarvitsemiaan mainostuloja. Vasta joskus "kylmän sodan" jälkeen YLE luopui MTV:n osake-enemmistöstä, mutta siitäkin on tosi pitkä aika.

t. Rainer

----------


## Koge

> MTV oli alunperin YLE:n tytäryhtiö. YLE määräsi millaista ohjelmaa se saa lähettää ja milloin mutta sai tarvitsemiaan mainostuloja. Vasta joskus "kylmän sodan" jälkeen YLE luopui MTV:n osake-enemmistöstä, mutta siitäkin on tosi pitkä aika.
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei kyllä MTV ole ollut Ylen tytäryhtiö. MTV aloitti nimellä Oy Mainos-TV-Reklam Ab ja oli tietääkseni alun perin yksityisten mainostoimistojen omistama. MTV:llä ei aluksi ollut omaa kanavaa, joten se vuokrasi ohjelma-aikaa Yleltä. Toki Ylellä lieni sananvaltaa ohjelmiston suhteen, mutta suoraa määräysvaltaa MTV:hen ei ollut. Vuonna 1986 perustettiin Kolmoskanava, jonka omistivat yhdessä MTV, Yle ja Nokia. Myöhemmin MTV hankki enemmistön Kolmoskanavasta, joka muuttui vuoden 1993 alussa nykyiseksi MTV3:ksi, jolle kaikki MTV:n ohjelmisto siirtyi.

----------


## tlajunen

> VR:n aikana ei kukaan muu ole ajanut matkustajajunia.


Kyllä historian saatossa on valtio-omisteisen rautatien lisäksi matkustajia roudattu muidenkin firmojen toimesta junilla omilla raiteillaan. VR vain osti kilpailijat ratoineen pois häiritsemästä. Ja sitä paitsi, VR:llä on aina ollut kilpailijoita markkinoillaan, eli matkustajien kuljettamisessa kaupungista/taajamasta/kylästä toiseen.

----------


## Kani

> Tässä analogiassa jakeluverkko juurikin vastaa rataverkkoa ja VR Yleä (VR on sattumoisin juurikin muuttamassa pääkonttorinsa Ylen kanssa samaan toimitaloon). Jos kilpailua ei olisi koskaan avattu, Yle olisi edelleen valtakunnan ainoa virallinen televisio ja radio. Vähän kuten Pohjois-Koreassa.


Täytyy toivoa, että rautatieliikenteen vapauttaminen johtaa parempaan tulokseen kuin mitä on käynyt radio- ja televisiotoiminnassa. 1985 vapautettu kaupallinen radiotoiminta oli ensimmäisen vuosikymmenensä aikana mielenkiintoista ja tarjontaa oikeasti monipuolistavaa. 1990-luvulla alkoi sisällön kuihtuminen ja radioasemien keskittyminen muutaman omistajan käsiin. Nyt ei taida olla kuin pari isoa ketjua, jotka hallitsevat koko alaa, ja kaupallinen radio journalistisena tuotteena on lähes kuollut. Televisiopuolella tuntuu ainakin järkevistä ohjelmista pitävästä, että kanavat vain lisääntyvät, mutta juuri mitään tasokasta katsottavaa ei juuri ole, tai olisi ilman Yleä.

Rautateillä tilanne on sikäli lupaavampi, että hyviä esimerkkejä onnistuneesta vapauttamisesta on.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä historian saatossa on valtio-omisteisen rautatien lisäksi matkustajia roudattu muidenkin firmojen toimesta junilla omilla raiteillaan. VR vain osti kilpailijat ratoineen pois häiritsemästä.


Niin se oli olikeastaan lentoliikenteenkin kanssa. Kaikki Finskin kilpailijat ennen 1990-luvun loppua joko Finski osti tai menivät konkkaan: Kar-Air, Finlantic, Spearair, Sir-Air, Finnaviation, Wasawings, jne. Nämä siis eivät kilpailleet hinnoilla vaan lähinnä reiteillä ja aikatauluilla.  1990-luvun lopussa lentoliikenteen sääntely loppui EU:ssa ja ensimmäiset suihkukonepolven lentäjät olivat ehtineet eläkeikään että heidät pystyi houkuttelemaan uudelleen töihin vastaperustettujen halpayhtiöiden koneita lentämään. Mutta nekin ovat sittemmin kadonneet. Finskin ja Norskin lisäksi ymmärtääkseni vain jotkut todella pikkuruiset firmat lentävät pikkukaupunkien kentiltä epäsäännöllisiä vuoroja joita isot eivät halua lentää. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:30 ----------




> Ei kyllä MTV ole ollut Ylen tytäryhtiö. MTV aloitti nimellä Oy Mainos-TV-Reklam Ab ja oli tietääkseni alun perin yksityisten mainostoimistojen omistama. MTV:llä ei aluksi ollut omaa kanavaa, joten se vuokrasi ohjelma-aikaa Yleltä. Toki Ylellä lieni sananvaltaa ohjelmiston suhteen, mutta suoraa määräysvaltaa MTV:hen ei ollut. Vuonna 1986 perustettiin Kolmoskanava, jonka omistivat yhdessä MTV, Yle ja Nokia. Myöhemmin MTV hankki enemmistön Kolmoskanavasta, joka muuttui vuoden 1993 alussa nykyiseksi MTV3:ksi, jolle kaikki MTV:n ohjelmisto siirtyi.


Kiitos että oikaisit. YLE (tai valtio) kielsi Mainos-TV:ltä uutiset ja ajankohtaisohjelmat 80-luvulle asti. Lisäksi täytyy muistaa että 1980-luvun alusta aloittivat paikalliset kaapeli-TV yhtiöt toimintansa. Niiden ohjelmasta en muista mitään koska asuimme "periferiassa" jonne kaapelit eivät yltäneet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Televisiopuolella tuntuu ainakin järkevistä ohjelmista pitävästä, että kanavat vain lisääntyvät, mutta juuri mitään tasokasta katsottavaa ei juuri ole, tai olisi ilman Yleä.


Tässä analogia rautateihin ontuu sikäli, että televisiolähetykset ylipäätään lienevät katoavaa kansanperinnettä. Teinit ja sitä nuoremmat eivät telkkaria enää katso, ja aika moni vanhempikin on lopettanut. Itse lopetin suunnilleen digitalisoinnin aikoihin. Netistä saa kaikea helpommin ja silloin kun haluaa. Edellyttää tosin usein kielitaitoa. Rautateiden matkustajaliikenteen en usko katoavan, ellei sitten joku Hyperloop-tyyppinen viritelmä onnistu täysin yli odotusten (pidän varsinkin kapasiteetin suhteen äärimmäisen epätodennäköisenä).

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Tässä analogia rautateihin ontuu sikäli, että televisiolähetykset ylipäätään lienevät katoavaa kansanperinnettä. Teinit ja sitä nuoremmat eivät telkkaria enää katso, ja aika moni vanhempikin on lopettanut.


Tämä menee vähän kauemmas rautatieliikenteestä, mutta television kohdalla on vähän sama juttu kuin kirjoitettujen uutistenkin: ohjelmien katsominen ei nähdäkseni suinkaan ole vähentynyt, ehkä jopa päinvastoin, mutta osa vain katsotaan perinteisen olohuoneen nurkan laatikon sijasta tietokoneelta/tabletilta/kännykältä, usein ihan niiden samaisten televisioyhtiöiden omista verkkopalveluista (sitten on toki lisänä Netflixin kaltaiset palvelut, joilla ei ole perinteistä tv-toimintaa). Uutisiakin luetaan enemmän kuin koskaan, mutta vain vähemmän kaadettuihin puihin printattuna kuin ennen. Uusi ansaintalogiikka näyttäisi tällä erää televisioyhtiöillä toimivan helpommin, kun sinne ohjelmien sekaan saa mainoksia netissäkin.

Mutta ehkä tämä tästä, kun VR:n tai kilpailijoidenkaan junat eivät ole siirtymässä nettiin, lipunmyynti vain. Kiinnostavaa kyllä nähdä, miten tässä käy.

----------


## ultrix

> Tämä tuntuu kalustoyhtiöuskovaisten mielestä kuitenkin olevan kaikkein huonoin puoli, silloinhan käyttökelpoista kalustoa seisoisi tyhjän panttina.
> 
> Edelleenkin minua hirvitää ajatus Goljat vastaan Daavidit eli VR vastaan mikrokokoiset henkilöliikenneoperaattorit.
> 
> Valtion rata on mielestäni luonteva malli jatkossakin, onhan valtion tieverkkokin.


Nyt oli niin sanalla sanoen outoa argumentointia, että meni puolet ohi. Kalustoyhtiöuskovaisena olen sitä mieltä, että annetaan markkinoiden määrätä siitä, onko vaikkapa sinisille vaunuille tai Sm2:sille käyttöä. Tähän mennessä ei ole annettu, vaan VR on purkanut täysin käyttökelpoista kalustoa. Ilmeisesti osittain kannibalisoiden varaosiksi, hyvä niin, mutta tahti on ollut poikkeuksellisen ripeää, kun jo 80-luvun kalustoa on pistetty paaliin. Samaan aikaan Ruotsissa ajellaan tyytyväisesti peruskorjatuilla 50- ja 60-luvun vaunuilla (esim. Snälltåget ja Blå Tåget).

Jos kalustolle ei ole käyttöä tai kalusto kerta kaikkiaan kuluu loppuun kalustoyhtiömallissa, niin se voidaan toki romuttaa. Mutta silloin päätöksen tekee joku muu kuin yhtiö, joka yrittää pitää yksinoikeudestaan kiinni kynsin hampain.

Kukaan ei muuten ole yksityistämässä valtion rataverkkoa. Valtion tieverkollakin toimii useita liikenneoperaattoreita pienistä "Pertsan kone ja kaivin"-tyyppisistä firmoista ylikansallisiin megakorporaatioihin, on luontevaa, että myös rataverkolla näin on näreet. Ruotsissa tämä on ollut arkipäivää jo pitkään.




> Tämä on tapauksena kuin Helsingin metro tai raitiotiet. Yhteiskunnalliset toimijat omistavat kaluston ja täsmätilaavat liikenteen. Liikennettä hoitava operaattori ei voi suunnitella aikatauluja tai reittejä, eikä voi ostaa parempaa tai edullisempaa kalustoa liikenteen hoitoon. Jos operointi kilpailutetaan, eipä operaattori voi tehdä muuta kuin optimoida henkilöstönsä käytöstä syntyviä kuluja. Hyvällä henkilöstöpolitiikalla voidaan vähentää esim sairauspoissaoloja, mutta huonolla taas piiskataan henkilöstöstä kaikki irti voiton maksimoimiseksi sopimuskauden aikana.
> 
> Koska HSL kuitenkin tilaa kaiken näillä junilla ajettavan liikenteen, näkisin parhaana mallina HKL:n pyörittämän metro- ja raitiotieliikenteen mallin mukaisen toimintatavan.


Esimerkiksi Norrtåg AB, joka on Norrlannin läänien maakäräjien yhdessä omistama tilaajafirma suunnittelee aikataulut vain karkealla tasolla, operaattori saa päättää operatiivisella tasolla aikataulut, tietysti Liikenneviraston (Trafikverket) päätöksellä.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin Sanomat kertoo hallituksen aikeista siirtää VR:n kalusto Liikennevirastolle, joka yhtiöitettäisiin. Yhtiöitetty Liikennevirasto vuokraisi vetureita ja vaunuja raideyhtiöille ja mahdollistaisi kilpailun.

Jutussa SDP:n puheenjohtaja Antti Rinne lyttää ajatuksen: "Tässä on selkeästi kysymys markkinaehtoisen yhteiskunnan rakentamisesta hyvinvointivaltion sijaan sekä pyrkimyksestä tuoda yksityinen sektori kuorimaan kermoja liikenteeseen niille alueille, joilla kuluttajien määrä mahdollistaa liiketoiminnan." Rinteen mukaan VR:ää ei voida pakottaa antamaan kalustoaan toisten käyttöön, vaan kilpailijoiden tulee itse hankkia oma kalustonsa.

HS:n uutinen

----------


## tlajunen

Tämä tarkoittaisi myös sitä, että ratainfrasta vastaisi yritys. Ja kun yrityksen tehtävä on tuottaa (vain ja ainoastaan) voittoa, sillä olisi kaksi helppoa tapaa tehdä sitä: säästää kunnossapidosta ja nostaa ratamaksuja.

Liikenneverkon Caruna siis.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä tarkoittaisi myös sitä, että ratainfrasta vastaisi yritys. Ja kun yrityksen tehtävä on tuottaa (vain ja ainoastaan) voittoa, sillä olisi kaksi helppoa tapaa tehdä sitä: säästää kunnossapidosta ja nostaa ratamaksuja.
> 
> Liikenneverkon Caruna siis.


Kuka hallituksessa on ehdottanut rataverkon yksityistämistä?

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuka hallituksessa on ehdottanut rataverkon yksityistämistä?


Ei kukaan vielä, siksi konditionaali. Ilmeisesti "virkamieslähde" on jo kuitenkin medialle (Iltalehti) asiasta höpissyt. Nyt maanantaina Berner pitää tiedotustilaisuuden, jossa mahdollisesti asiasta kertoo. Mahdollisesti.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämä tarkoittaisi myös sitä, että ratainfrasta vastaisi yritys. Ja kun yrityksen tehtävä on tuottaa (vain ja ainoastaan) voittoa, sillä olisi kaksi helppoa tapaa tehdä sitä: säästää kunnossapidosta ja nostaa ratamaksuja.
> 
> Liikenneverkon Caruna siis.


En siis nyt ole itse tästä yksityistämisestä kovin innostunut, mutta sitten kuitenkin yksityistääkin voidaan fiksusti tai tyhmästi. Tosi iso merkitys on sillä, kuka varsinaisesti on asiakkaana. Kilpailun voi ajatella oikeasti toimivankin, jos valtio huutokauppaa pitkällä sopimuksella jonkin yhteysvälin ylläpidon ja samalla fiksataan tienkäyttäjiltä perittävä maksu ja selkeästi määritellään, missä kunnossa tien tai radan tulee olla ja mikä on sakko, jos se ei ole. Urakan saisi silloin se, joka on valmis ylläpitämään väylää pienimmällä käyttömaksulla. Mutta tässä mallissa ei voida kyllä puhua liikenneverkon myynnistä kokonaan pois, vaan pelkästään sen vuokraamisesta. Vaikka ehkä lakiteknisesti kävisi sekin jotenkin päinsä, että tie- ja rata-alue kuuluisi valtiolle ja infra yksityiselle, jossa ennalta sovitulla tavalla ja hinnalla sopimuksen loppuessa valtio lunastaa infran takaisin.

Eli paljon riippuu yksityiskohdista. Kun puhutaan näin yleisellä tasolla, yksityinen vs. julkinen, niin oikeasti se voi tarkoittaa mitä tahansa.

----------


## kuukanko

> HS otsikoi: "Raideliikenteen avaamista kilpailulle suunnitellaan pikavauhtia  Sipilä: "Lakkautettaville reiteille tulossa VR:n kilpailijoita""
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/a1305989661904
> 
> Pienia lainauksia:
> 
> "Pääministeri Juha Sipilä (kesk) vahvistaa, että kilpailu henkilöliikenteessä aiotaan avata ensi vuonna niillä reiteillä, joilla säännöllisen junaliikenteen on suunniteltu lakkaavan hallituksen ajamien säästöjen vuoksi.


Yllä mainitussa aikataulussa ei ole pysytty ja tänään liikenneministeri Anne Berner kertoi Ylelle, että syksyn aikana ministeriö aikoo tehdä hallitukselle ehdotuksen, miten liikennöinnin kilpailutus voitaisiin tehdä, ja itse kilpailutuksen pitäisi alkaa vuonna 2017. Ylen uutinen

----------


## j-lu

HS: Miksi VR ei kertonutkaan uusista junavuoroista?  Vastaus löytyy liikenneministeriön suunnitelmista

LVM: Rautatieliikenteen kilpailukyvyn ja asiakaslähtöisyyden parantaminen edellyttävät sitä, että henkilöjunaliikenne avataan kilpailulle vielä tämän hallituskauden aikana.

VR:n viime aikojen vikuroinnista ei voi muuta sanoo ku hattuu nostaa Bernerille.

----------


## Kani

> HS: Miksi VR ei kertonutkaan uusista junavuoroista?  Vastaus löytyy liikenneministeriön suunnitelmista
> 
> LVM: Rautatieliikenteen kilpailukyvyn ja asiakaslähtöisyyden parantaminen edellyttävät sitä, että henkilöjunaliikenne avataan kilpailulle vielä tämän hallituskauden aikana.
> 
> VR:n viime aikojen vikuroinnista ei voi muuta sanoo ku hattuu nostaa Bernerille.


Kyllä. Ensimmäistä kertaa koko Oy-VR:n historiassa rautatieliikenteestä päättää kansaa edustava poliittinen järjestelmä.

Linkatun jutun kommentit ovat mielenkiintoisia. Brittikortti tietysti heti ensimmäisenä. VR lienee (syystä tai sitten syyttä) yksi maan parjatuimpia yleisönpalveluyrityksiä, jolle ilkkuminen on suorastaan kansanhuvi. Kuitenkin heti kun sille ryhdytään etsimään rinnalle vaihtoehtoja, kääntyvät sympatiat voimakkaasti monopolin puolelle. Tätä ristiriitaa on vaikea käsittää.

----------


## tlajunen

Toisaalta, nyt oli liikenne lisääntymässä, mutta ilmeisesti valtion tahdosta ei lisäännykään. En tiedä kulissien kärhämistä, mutta lopputulos on tämä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toisaalta, nyt oli liikenne lisääntymässä, mutta ilmeisesti valtion tahdosta ei lisäännykään. En tiedä kulissien kärhämistä, mutta lopputulos on tämä.


Eiköhän se lisäänny. Mutta ei välttämättä siellä ja siten kuin VR olisi tahtonut, vaan siten kuten ministeriö parhaaksi näkee.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Toisaalta, nyt oli liikenne lisääntymässä, mutta ilmeisesti valtion tahdosta ei lisäännykään. En tiedä kulissien kärhämistä, mutta lopputulos on tämä.


Ei tämä vielä ollut mikään lopputulos. Näkisin asian niin, että ministeriön tahto on, että vr _ensin_ neuvottelee ministeriön kanssa ja vasta _sitten_ tiedottaa julkisuuteen mahdollisista tuloksista. Ja ajankohta sitä paitsi sotkisi ministeriön aikataulun, sillä ensimmäistä kertaa ministeriö kuulee myös kuntia, maakuntia ja paikallisia liikennöitsijöitä ennen päätöksiään ostoliikenteestä ja lausunnot näiltä tahoilta pyydetään lausunto 5.9. mennessä. Jos vr olisi nyt antanut julkisen tarjouksen vähän tyyliin ota tai jätä, ja ministeriö sen suoraan hyväksynyt, niin näitä paikallisten tahojen näkemyksiä ei olisi voitu huomioida millään tavalla.

Eli päätökset tehdään syyskuun puolella ja arvelisin, että silloin vr:nkin tarjous huomioidaan kyllä. Iso merkitys voi olla sillä, mitä mieltä kunnat ovat lausunnoissaan vr:n palvelusta.

----------


## Kani

> Ei tämä vielä ollut mikään lopputulos. Näkisin asian niin, että ministeriön tahto on, että vr _ensin_ neuvottelee ministeriön kanssa ja vasta _sitten_ tiedottaa julkisuuteen mahdollisista tuloksista. Ja ajankohta sitä paitsi sotkisi ministeriön aikataulun, sillä ensimmäistä kertaa ministeriö kuulee myös kuntia, maakuntia ja paikallisia liikennöitsijöitä ennen päätöksiään ostoliikenteestä ja lausunnot näiltä tahoilta pyydetään lausunto 5.9. mennessä. Jos vr olisi nyt antanut julkisen tarjouksen vähän tyyliin ota tai jätä, ja ministeriö sen suoraan hyväksynyt, niin näitä paikallisten tahojen näkemyksiä ei olisi voitu huomioida millään tavalla.
> 
> Eli päätökset tehdään syyskuun puolella ja arvelisin, että silloin vr:nkin tarjous huomioidaan kyllä. Iso merkitys voi olla sillä, mitä mieltä kunnat ovat lausunnoissaan vr:n palvelusta.


Juuri näin, että lukitsemalla asetelmat etukäteen olisi pyllistetty demokratialle ja maakunnille poikkeuksellisesti annetulle vaikuttamisen mahdollisuudelle.

Marttyyrihakuinen viestintä ei sinänsä ole harvinaista nykyään, mutta hyvä että ministeriö osoitti marssijärjestyksen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli päätökset tehdään syyskuun puolella ja arvelisin, että silloin vr:nkin tarjous huomioidaan kyllä.


VR:n tarjous löytyy nyt LVM:n sivuilta. VR olisi valmis lisäämään velvoiteliikennettä, jos kilpailutettu ostoliikenne alkaisi vasta 2020 (eli nykyisen hallituskauden jälkeen).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> VR:n tarjous löytyy nyt LVM:n sivuilta. VR olisi valmis lisäämään velvoiteliikennettä, jos kilpailutettu ostoliikenne alkaisi vasta 2020 (eli nykyisen hallituskauden jälkeen).


Kiinnostava dokumentti muuten. Vr toteaa tarjouksessaan muun muassa: "Toisaalta matkustajaliikenteen vaunukaluston poistoaikoja on pidennetty vastaamaan paremmin kaluston todellista käyttöikää" selityksenä sille, että VR pystyy tarjoamaan samalla rahalla enemmän. Eli pitääkö tämä tulkitan niin, että VR itse ilmoittaa, että tähän asti se on arvioinut kaluston käyttöiät todellista pienemmiksi, ja siten arvioinut liikennöinnin kustannukset todellista suuremmaksi. Ja siis edelleen tämän perusteella ylihinnoitellut ostoliikenteensä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiinnostava dokumentti muuten. Vr toteaa tarjouksessaan muun muassa: "Toisaalta matkustajaliikenteen vaunukaluston poistoaikoja on pidennetty vastaamaan paremmin kaluston todellista käyttöikää" selityksenä sille, että VR pystyy tarjoamaan samalla rahalla enemmän. Eli pitääkö tämä tulkitan niin, että VR itse ilmoittaa, että tähän asti se on arvioinut kaluston käyttöiät todellista pienemmiksi, ja siten arvioinut liikennöinnin kustannukset todellista suuremmaksi. Ja siis edelleen tämän perusteella ylihinnoitellut ostoliikenteensä.


Dokumentti muuten ei ole tarjous, vaan lausunto.

Mutta itse asiasta voi todeta, että VR on käyttänyt huomattavasti lyhyempiä kirjanpidon poistoaikoja kuin mitä se on kalustoa käyttänyt liikenteeseen. Mutta tämä ei ole mitenkään epätavallista liikekirjanpidossa. On monia syitä, joiden vuoksi kirjanpito ja todellinen toiminta eivät ole yhtä. Esimekiksi verotuksen vuoksi kannattaa käyttää sallittuja joustomahdollisuuksia. Toinen syy on järjestää ylipäätään kirjanpitoon pelivaraa, koska tulevaisuus ei ole koskaan varmaa, ja rahoittajatkin haluavat varmuutta.

Kaikesta huolimatta todellisessa toiminnassa ja tuotannon hinnoittelussa tulee perustaa yrityksen reaalitalouteen. Kalustoyksikön arvo on sen käyttöarvo tai tuotantoarvo, ei kirjanpitoarvo. Kunakin ajanhetkenä pitää osata laskea, mikä on tilanne tästä hetkestä eteenpäin yrityksen rahavirtojen kanssa riippumatta esimerkiksi siitä, onko kirjanpitoarvo nolla tai jotain muuta. Jos uuden kaluston rahoitus- ja käyttökulut ovat vähemmän kuin vanhan käyttökulut, vanha kannattaa poistaa, vaikka kirjanpidollista kuoletusaikaa olisi jäljellä. Ja toisinpäin, ei kannata hävittää toimintakuntoista kalustoa, jos sen käytön jatkaminen on mahdollista ja halvempaa kuin uuden kaluston rahoitus- ja käyttökulut. Tähän ei vaikuta se, onko kaluston arvo kirjanpidossa jo nolla, jolloin on varaa ostaa uutta kalustoa.

Normaalissa liiketoiminnassa vanhentuva tuotanto-omaisuus käytettän hyödyksi tukemaan kasvua. VR:n tapauksessa toiminta on ollut supistamista, joten on jouduttu tilanteeseen, jossa kaluston määrällinen tarve vähenee mutta samalla ostetaan uutta kalustoa. Tämä ei oikeastaan istu yritystoiminnan oppeihin ja teoriaan ollenkaan, sillä yritystoiminnan periaatteet lähtevät siitä, että toiminta kasvaa ja yritys laajenee eikä supistu.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Normaalissa liiketoiminnassa vanhentuva tuotanto-omaisuus käytettän hyödyksi tukemaan kasvua. VR:n tapauksessa toiminta on ollut supistamista, joten on jouduttu tilanteeseen, jossa kaluston määrällinen tarve vähenee mutta samalla ostetaan uutta kalustoa. Tämä ei oikeastaan istu yritystoiminnan oppeihin ja teoriaan ollenkaan, sillä yritystoiminnan periaatteet lähtevät siitä, että toiminta kasvaa ja yritys laajenee eikä supistu.


Ei tietenkään, mutta mihin VR voi laajentua? Viroon? Ruotsiin? (no VR Track toimii itse asiassa noissa maissa).

Voiko vanhalla rautatiekalustolla kilpailla kustannustehokkaasti Onnibus -tyyppistä bussifirmaa vastaan? Tällä en tarkoita VR:ää vaan rautatieoperaatoria ylipäänsä?

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:30 ----------




> Ei tämä vielä ollut mikään lopputulos. Näkisin asian niin, että ministeriön tahto on, että vr _ensin_ neuvottelee ministeriön kanssa ja vasta _sitten_ tiedottaa julkisuuteen mahdollisista tuloksista. Ja ajankohta sitä paitsi sotkisi ministeriön aikataulun, sillä ensimmäistä kertaa ministeriö kuulee myös kuntia, maakuntia ja paikallisia liikennöitsijöitä ennen päätöksiään ostoliikenteestä ja lausunnot näiltä tahoilta pyydetään lausunto 5.9. mennessä. Jos vr olisi nyt antanut julkisen tarjouksen vähän tyyliin ota tai jätä, ja ministeriö sen suoraan hyväksynyt, niin näitä paikallisten tahojen näkemyksiä ei olisi voitu huomioida millään tavalla.
> 
> Eli päätökset tehdään syyskuun puolella ja arvelisin, että silloin vr:nkin tarjous huomioidaan kyllä. Iso merkitys voi olla sillä, mitä mieltä kunnat ovat lausunnoissaan vr:n palvelusta.


Länsi-Uudenmaan kunnat ja alueen kansanedustajat kävivät jo alkuvuodesta kiivasta keskustelua sekä VR:n että liikenneministerin kanssa kun tuli tiedoksi että Hki-Karjaa Y-junat lakkautetaan ja samalla Hki-Turku kaukojunat lakkaavat pysähtymästä Kirkkonummella, ja vastaukseksi annettiin molemmilta suunnilta vain että "ostakaa itse junavuoronne". Siuntio osti, koska oli pakko, kolmen Y-junavuoron pidennyksen Siuntiolle asti HSL:ltä mutta kauemmas ne eivät jatka eikä HSL:llä ole edes edellytyksiä ruveta hoitamaan muun läntisen Uudenmaan junaliikennettä.  Suomen muiden lakkautuslistalla olevien junavuorojen varrella olevien kuntien ei ole tarvinnut ostaa itse junaliikennettään vaan liikenne jatkuu joulukuuhun asti, kunnes katsotaan uusi kierros, ja jatkaja on lultavasti VR, valtion maksamana.

Syyksi länsi-Uudenmaan penseään kohtelun arvelen johtuvan että alueen kansanedustajat ja johtavat kuntapolitikot eivät ole hallituspuolueista Kesk/Kok/PeruS, vaan oppositiosta eli RKP:stä ja SDP:stä.

t. Rainer

----------


## vesa.

> Ja toisinpäin, ei kannata hävittää toimintakuntoista kalustoa, jos sen käytön jatkaminen on mahdollista ja halvempaa kuin uuden kaluston rahoitus- ja käyttökulut. Tähän ei vaikuta se, onko kaluston arvo kirjanpidossa jo nolla, jolloin on varaa ostaa uutta kalustoa.
> 
> Normaalissa liiketoiminnassa vanhentuva tuotanto-omaisuus käytettän hyödyksi tukemaan kasvua. VR:n tapauksessa toiminta on ollut supistamista, joten on jouduttu tilanteeseen, jossa kaluston määrällinen tarve vähenee mutta samalla ostetaan uutta kalustoa. Tämä ei oikeastaan istu yritystoiminnan oppeihin ja teoriaan ollenkaan, sillä yritystoiminnan periaatteet lähtevät siitä, että toiminta kasvaa ja yritys laajenee eikä supistu.
> 
> Antero


Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä, mutta käsittääkseni sulattoon on päätynyt lähinnä vaunukalustoa, jonka turvallisuus, esteettömyys, ympäristöystävällisyys ja asiakkaiden kokema matkustusmukavuus on ollut todella surkealla tasolla. En tiedä teknisiä yksityiskohtia, mutta viimeksi kun olen näillä romutettavilla sinivaunuilla matkustanut, niin kiinnitin huomiota seuraaviin asioihin:

* Kyytiin on turha päästä ilman terveitä jalkoja, eli minkäänlaista esteettömyyttä ei ole. Jopa tervejalkaiselle, vähän enemmän tavaroita mukanaan kantavalle henkilölle kyytiin kiipeäminen ei todellakaan ole se mukavin rasti matkalla.
* matkustajan on mahdollista jättää vaunun ovi avoimeksi raiteille. Turvallisuus siltä osin ei todellakaan ole tätä päivää.
* WC:ssä on lähes yhtä kylmä kuin ulkona ja tuotokset levitetään kiskoille. Käymälää saa käyttää vain junan liikkuessa, ei koske Seinäjoen asemaa, vai miten se vitsi nyt menikään? Homma ei tosin naurata, jos lainsäädännössä on edelleen tällainen porsaanreikä, joka mahdollistaa junien jätevesien levittämisen ympäristöön ilman minkäänlaista käsittelyä. Tämä ei liene sallittua missään muualla, kuin rautateillä.
* Meluisuus ja vetoisuus on jotain aivan muuta, kuin uudeemmassa kalustossa. 230 V sähköstä tai usb-pistokkeellisista paikoista ei kannata matkustajan haaveilla.

Ja sitten on vielä se puoli, mitä emme tiedä, eli käyttökustannukset / vedetty km verrattuna uudempaan kalustoon. Eli varmasti on ihan painavat syyt pilkkoa nämä kilon paloiksi ja korvata uudella, vaikka liikenne vähenisikin.

----------


## hmikko

Sinisten vaunujen lattia on käsittääkseni jokseenkin samalla korkeudella kuin Pendolinoissa, ja jotenkin niihinkin vaan kavutaan. Oviongelmahan korjattiin osaan sinisistä, eikä vessan uusiminen liene rakettitiedettä. Sähköpistokkeitakin muistan nähneeni sinisten ykkösluokassa.

----------


## moxu

Oma suosikkiratkaisuni hiljaisille rataosuuksille olisi ollut "uusiokiskobussi", jossa moottorivaunuksi olisi kunnostettu EFit ja ohjausvaunuksi jokin Ei-sarjalainen (siis Ein, Eip, Eipt tai mitä niitä nyt olikaan). Rahtioven viereen olisi voitu rakentaa kunnollinen leveä sisäänkäynti pyörätuolinostimineen, rahtitilaan toteuttaa invavessa (kuten osassa sarjan vaunuja ehti jo tapahtuakin) ja toiseen vaunuun olisi voitu tehdä allergikkohytti. Päätyovet olisi moottorivaunusta hitsattu kiinni ja ohjausvaunussa levennetty ja muutettu automaattisiksi. Lisää tilaa olisi saatu hyyskien poistolla, sillä yksi vessa olisi varmasti tällaiseen liikenteeseen riittänyt.
Mikäli VR:n ulkopuoliselle taholle olisi annettu mahdollisuus toteuttaa vaikka vain yksikin tällainen koeyksikkö (VR ei kuitenkaan sellaiseen olisi ryhtynyt, enkä oikein jaksa uskoa mahdollisen kalustofirmankaan asiasta innostuvan), olisi Suomen syrjäseutujen raideliikenne voinut lähteä kehittymään. Tsekkiläinen kiskobussi lähinnä viestii, että loppukin henkilöliikenne pitäisi saada mahdollisimman äkkiä ajettua alas.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mikäli VR:n ulkopuoliselle taholle olisi annettu mahdollisuus toteuttaa vaikka vain yksikin tällainen koeyksikkö (VR ei kuitenkaan sellaiseen olisi ryhtynyt, enkä oikein jaksa uskoa mahdollisen kalustofirmankaan asiasta innostuvan)


VR kuitenkin ryhtyi, nimittäin teki Dm10:n. (Oli tosin yksvaunuinen.) Tuote ei kuitenkaan jostain syystä ollut toimiva.

http://vaunut.org/kuvat/?tag0=3%7CDm10%7C

----------


## moxu

"Junttilan salama" oli toki mielessäni tuota kierrätyskuviota ideoidessani. Sehän oli susi, koska yhdestä vaunusta väännettyyn kiskobussiin ei oikeasti saa mahtumaan riittävästi vaadittuja toimintoja.

----------


## MJG

> Sinisten vaunujen lattia on käsittääkseni jokseenkin samalla korkeudella kuin Pendolinoissa, ja jotenkin niihinkin vaan kavutaan. Oviongelmahan korjattiin osaan sinisistä, eikä vessan uusiminen liene rakettitiedettä. Sähköpistokkeitakin muistan nähneeni sinisten ykkösluokassa.


Tottahan toki sininen vaunu saataisiin nykyaikaiseksi, kun siitä uusitaan suunnilleen kaikki. Aivan yhtä lailla kuin Espoon kaupungintalosta saataisiin. Onko siinä sitten mitään taloudellista tolkkua, onkin sitten eri juttu.

Rautatiekaluston(kin) suurin arvo ei ole painavimmissa osissa eli rungossa, telissä ja korissa, vaan aivan muualla. Siniset vaunut perustuvat 60-vuotiaaseen tekniikkaan eikä niillä ole enää mitään metalliromun hinnan ylittävää arvoa muualla kuin rautatieharrastajien nostalgiasessioissa.  Kukaan ei enää halua matkustaa kalustolla, joka on kesällä kuin sauna ja talvella kuin jääkaappi. Sellaisen tarjoaminen olisi kuolinisku liikennemuodolle. Jossakin kohtaa vain pitää kyetä myöntämään, että mennyt on mennyttä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:22 ----------




> "Junttilan salama" oli toki mielessäni tuota kierrätyskuviota ideoidessani. Sehän oli susi, koska yhdestä vaunusta väännettyyn kiskobussiin ei oikeasti saa mahtumaan riittävästi vaadittuja toimintoja.


Toisaalta jos sininen vaunu on niin upea ja fantastinen kuin usein annetaan ymmärtää, siitä luulisi kohtuumodifikaatioilla saatavan Tonpereelle ratikka. Ratkaisu mahdollistaisi myös ravintolavaunulla varustetun ratikan.

----------


## moxu

Tuskin sininen vaunu sen ihmeellisempi on kuin mikään muukaan kiskoliikenneväline, mutta sen runko olisi kestävä -eli ei olisi välttämätöntä rakentaa uusia raameja, vaikka sisältö muuttuisikin. Kaduillakin pyöriväksi ratikaksi tuosta tuskin kuitenkaan olisi -tai mistäs sitä tietää, jos ei edes haluta kokeilla...

----------


## petteri

> Tuskin sininen vaunu sen ihmeellisempi on kuin mikään muukaan kiskoliikenneväline, mutta sen runko olisi kestävä -eli ei olisi välttämätöntä rakentaa uusia raameja, vaikka sisältö muuttuisikin. Kaduillakin pyöriväksi ratikaksi tuosta tuskin kuitenkaan olisi -tai mistäs sitä tietää, jos ei edes haluta kokeilla...


Sinisen kaluston käyttökelpoisuutta arvioitaessa on syytä huomioida, että tuollainen kalusto on suunniteltu aikana, jolloin rautateillä oli valtava korjausorganisaatio ja ihmistyö paljon nykyistä halvempaa. Autojen huoltoväli oli 60 vuotta sitten muutama tuhat kilometriä, nykyään 20000-30000 kilometriä. Samansuuntainen, joskaan ei noin radikaali, kehitys on tapahtunut myös kiskokalustossa. Uusi kalusto vaatii vähemmän huoltoa.

Toki mikä vaan liikenneväline voidaan pitää miltei ikuisesti käytössä, jos kalustoa korjataan jatkuvasti ja välillä tehdään täydellinen peruskorjaus. Taloudellisesti ja toiminnallisesti siinä ei vaan ole yleensä järkeä.

----------


## vesa.

> VR kuitenkin ryhtyi, nimittäin teki Dm10:n. (Oli tosin yksvaunuinen.) Tuote ei kuitenkaan jostain syystä ollut toimiva.
> 
> http://vaunut.org/kuvat/?tag0=3%7CDm10%7C


Ei yllätä. Ei voi kuin sanoa, että huhhuh tuota viritelmää vilkaisemalla. Perässä vedettävästä alustasta kun tuunataan vetävä ja aletaan asentamaan ties millä viritelmillä moottori, voimansiirto, ohjaamo turvalaitteineen, jarrut apu- ja turvalaitteineen, muutetaan vaunuteli vetäväksi yms. yms. niin toki on hiukan haastavaa saada lopputuloksena jotain muuta kuin mikä päätyy alta aikayksikön naulatehtaalle. Onkohan kukaan tuota linkin takaa löytyvää himmeliä suunnitellessaan oikeasti miettinyt loppuun saakka elinkaarikustannuksia ja teknisiä riskejä?

Sama koskee sinistä vaunukalustoa, eli niille on turha kuvitella keksivänsä oikeasti käyttöä juuri muualta kuin sulatosta tai museosta. Kyllä hiukan naurattaa ne ympäri nettiä löytyvät jutut siitä, kuinka vr mukamas romuttaa "käyttökelpoista" kalustoa kilpailua estääkseen.

----------


## hmikko

> Kukaan ei enää halua matkustaa kalustolla, joka on kesällä kuin sauna ja talvella kuin jääkaappi. Sellaisen tarjoaminen olisi kuolinisku liikennemuodolle. Jossakin kohtaa vain pitää kyetä myöntämään, että mennyt on mennyttä.


Olen sinisillä matkustanut aikanaan suht paljon, ja koskaan ei kyllä ollut kylmä sisällä. Kuuma helteellä kylläkin. Ikkunat saa matkustaja itse auki, mikä auttaa, mutta päästää metelin sisään. Sen sijaan nykymallisessa kaksikerrosvaunussa tulin kerran kokeneeksi saunan ja jääkaapin yhtaikaa, kun ilmastointi puhalsi täysillä kylmää päähän ja lämmitys lämmintä kinttuihin. Konduktööri sanoi että ei voi mitään automaatille. Oli lämmin kesäpäivä ja ilmeisesti lämmitys oli jumittanut päälle ja ilmastointi yritti epätoivoisesti kompensoida.

Olen valmis uskomaan, että sinisiä ei kannata enää kunnostaa, mutta olis (ollut) hyvä saada jonkun muunkin arvio asiasta kuin VR:n. Vaunujen suhteen olisi ehkä voitu ottaa toisenlainen ote 15 vuotta sitten.




> Sinisen kaluston käyttökelpoisuutta arvioitaessa on syytä huomioida, että tuollainen kalusto on suunniteltu aikana, jolloin rautateillä oli valtava korjausorganisaatio ja ihmistyö paljon nykyistä halvempaa.


Musta tuntuu, että matkustajavaunut eivät kyllä kummoista huoltoa vaatineet ennenkään, varsinkin kun niissä ei ollut näitä peräänkuulutettuja sähköisiä systeemejä, ilmastointia eikä vessassa jätetankkia. Musta tuntuu, että huoltamisessa iso muutoksen on tehnyt dieseleiden vaihtaminen sähkömoottoreihin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tottahan toki sininen vaunu saataisiin nykyaikaiseksi, kun siitä uusitaan suunnilleen kaikki. Aivan yhtä lailla kuin Espoon kaupungintalosta saataisiin. Onko siinä sitten mitään taloudellista tolkkua, onkin sitten eri juttu.
> 
> Rautatiekaluston(kin) suurin arvo ei ole painavimmissa osissa eli rungossa, telissä ja korissa, vaan aivan muualla. Siniset vaunut perustuvat 60-vuotiaaseen tekniikkaan eikä niillä ole enää mitään metalliromun hinnan ylittävää arvoa muualla kuin rautatieharrastajien nostalgiasessioissa.  Kukaan ei enää halua matkustaa kalustolla, joka on kesällä kuin sauna ja talvella kuin jääkaappi. Sellaisen tarjoaminen olisi kuolinisku liikennemuodolle. Jossakin kohtaa vain pitää kyetä myöntämään, että mennyt on mennyttä.


Mistäs sinä olet tämän keksinyt? Ainakin Öbb, elikkä Itävallan valtionrautatiet ovat päättäneet kunnostaa vanhoja yksikerroksisia ic-vaunuja makuuvaunuiksi. Tuskinpa he sitä tekisivät, elleivät he näkisi, että juurikin runko, telit ja kori ovat arvokkain osa vaunua, kun he voisivat aivan hyvin ostaa uusiakin makuuvaunuja.

----------


## MJG

> Mistäs sinä olet tämän keksinyt? Ainakin Öbb, elikkä Itävallan valtionrautatiet ovat päättäneet kunnostaa vanhoja yksikerroksisia ic-vaunuja makuuvaunuiksi. Tuskinpa he sitä tekisivät, elleivät he näkisi, että juurikin runko, telit ja kori ovat arvokkain osa vaunua, kun he voisivat aivan hyvin ostaa uusiakin makuuvaunuja.


Jokainen, jolla on jotain kokemusta metalliteollisuudesta tietää, että palkkirauta on bulkkia ja vehkeen kuin vehkeen kilohinnaltaan halvin osa. Öbbi puolestaan ei tee IC-vaunuista makuuvaunuja vaan lepovaunuja eli vain sisustaa kopit uusiksi. Itävaltalaisten ratkaisuun syy on aivan varmasti jokin muu kuin se, että runko ei ole ruosteessa ja pyörät ovat pyöreitä. Muunnettava kalusto muun muassa on ilmastoitu, eli muutaman vuosikymmenen verran uudenaikaisempaa kuin suomalainen sininen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jokainen, jolla on jotain kokemusta metalliteollisuudesta tietää, että palkkirauta on bulkkia ja vehkeen kuin vehkeen kilohinnaltaan halvin osa. Öbbi puolestaan ei tee IC-vaunuista makuuvaunuja vaan lepovaunuja eli vain sisustaa kopit uusiksi. Itävaltalaisten ratkaisuun syy on aivan varmasti jokin muu kuin se, että runko ei ole ruosteessa ja pyörät ovat pyöreitä. Muunnettava kalusto muun muassa on ilmastoitu, eli muutaman vuosikymmenen verran uudenaikaisempaa kuin suomalainen sininen.


Jos tarkoittaa ÖBB:n 1980-luvulla hankittuja ns Eurofima-vaunuja niin ne ovat suurin piirtein samantasoisia kuin VR:n yksikerros-IC vaunut. 

Jos nyt ihan sanoo suoraan, niin VR:n sinisistä vaunuista on korkeintaan sisämaan taajamajunaliikenteen kalustoksi, jos vain vetureita löytyy, oli operaattori mikä hyvänsä. 

Mahdolliset kilpailijat saattaavat tavoitella ensisijaisesti VR:n uusimpia 2-kerrosvaunuja, mutta jos niitä ei siirretä kalustopankkiin, niin 1-kerros IC vaunuja.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

MTV:n uutisen mukaan hallituksessa ei ole yksimielisyyttä VR:n matkustajaliikenteen kilpailun avaamisaikataulusta. Berner haluaisi avata kilpailun 2019 ja pilkkoa VR:stä erillisiin yhtiöihin junakaluston, kiinteistöt ja kunnossapidon. Perussuomalaiset taas haluavat pitää kiinni VR:n vuoteen 2024 asti ulottuvasta yksinoikeussopimuksesta.

----------


## aki

> MTV:n uutisen mukaan hallituksessa ei ole yksimielisyyttä VR:n matkustajaliikenteen kilpailun avaamisaikataulusta. Berner haluaisi avata kilpailun 2019 ja pilkkoa VR:stä erillisiin yhtiöihin junakaluston, kiinteistöt ja kunnossapidon. Perussuomalaiset taas haluavat pitää kiinni VR:n vuoteen 2024 asti ulottuvasta yksinoikeussopimuksesta.


Ministeri Berner pitää tänään klo 12 tiedotustilaisuuden jonka aiheena on "rautateiden henkilöliikenteen muutokset". Tilaisuudessa puhuvat myös VR groupin Tj Rolf Jansson ja HSL:n Tj Suvi Rihtniemi. http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...ka-vr-etta-hsl ja https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9765357

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:37 ----------

Eli ensi vaiheessa avattaisiin kilpailulle Etelä-Suomen taajamajunaliikenne. Eikös etelän taajisliikenne ole melko pientä? Itselleni mieleen tulee Hanko-Karjaa ja Kotka-Kouvola. Onko muita yhteysvälejä etelässä jotka on taajamajunaliikennettä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:54 ----------

Tiedotustilaisuudessa esitellyn kartan perusteella "taajamajunaliikenteellä" taidetaankin tarkoittaa VR:n lähiliikennettä. Eli kilpailutukseen olisi ensivaiheessa menossa ainakin D, G, R, -ja Z-junat. Tämä on tietysti hyvin luonteva jatkoaskel HSL:n lähijunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen jälkeen.

----------


## kuukanko

Toivottavasti Berner oppi liikenneverkkoyhtiösotkusta hakea hallituskumppanien tuen ennen julkisuuteen tuloa. Koska kukaan hallituskumppaneista ei ole vielä älähtänyt, on tuki nähtävästi haettu, jolloin muutos mennee läpi esitellyn kaltaisena.

Nyt kun linjaus on, että valtio kilpailuttaa koko matkustajajunaliikenteen käyttöoikeussopimuksilla, ei vapaata kilpailua tulekaan. Ketjun nimi ei siis enää kuvaakaan toteutumassa olevaa tulevaisuutta  :Smile: 




> Tämä on tietysti hyvin luonteva jatkoaskel HSL:n lähijunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen jälkeen.


Voihan käydä niinkin, että valtio ja HSL päättävät kilpailuttaa yhdessä kilpailutuksessa koko lähiliikenteen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tiedotustilaisuudessa esitellyn kartan perusteella "taajamajunaliikenteellä" taidetaankin tarkoittaa VR:n lähiliikennettä. Eli kilpailutukseen olisi ensivaiheessa menossa ainakin D, G, R, -ja Z-junat. Tämä on tietysti hyvin luonteva jatkoaskel HSL:n lähijunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen jälkeen.


Ihmettelen että miksi Hangon rata ja Rantarata eivät kuulu LVM:n mukaan "Etelä-Suomeen". Sillä suunnalla tarvittaisiin nyt nopeasti panostuksia että viime vuoden syksyllä aikaansaatu "Porkkalan Tunneli" joka aiheutti sen että Leppävaaran ja Karjaan välisiltä asemilta katosi yhteys länsi-Uudellemaalle ja Turun suuntaan saataisiin heitettyä historian roskakoriin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

LVM:lläkään ei tunnu olevan terminologia hallussaan. Vapauttamisen ensimmäisessä aallossa on lähiliikenne, joka on vähitellen laajentunut lähes koko Etelä-Suomen alueelle. Olisiko tässä tarkoitus kytkeä Hangon TAAJAMALIIKENNE pääkaupunkiseudun LÄHILIIKENTEESEEN? 
Mielenkiintoista uutisessa on tapa, jolla kilpailun avaaminen tehdään. On valittu brittien toimilupasysteemi, jossa käytännössä myönnetään, kilpailuttamalla tosin, alueellisia monopoleja. Mielenkiintoista on nähdä, millaisia kokonaisuuksia kerätään. 
Juha

----------


## kuukanko

> Mielenkiintoista on nähdä, millaisia kokonaisuuksia kerätään.


Hesari kertoo, että Bernerin mukaan käyttöoikeussopimuksia on tarjolla koko Suomeen vain viitisen kappaletta. Aika isoja kokonaisuuksia siis on luvassa.

----------


## Melamies

> Hesari kertoo, että Bernerin mukaan käyttöoikeussopimuksia on tarjolla koko Suomeen vain viitisen kappaletta. Aika isoja kokonaisuuksia siis on luvassa.


Tuskin maltan odottaa fiaskon paljastumista.

----------


## killerpop

> Tuskin maltan odottaa fiaskon paljastumista.


Se voisi olla se, että uudet toimijat asentaisivat omat automaattinsa asemille, ennen kuin VR ja HSL saa aikaiseksi. Fiaskohan meillä oli jo.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Nyt kun linjaus on, että valtio kilpailuttaa koko matkustajajunaliikenteen käyttöoikeussopimuksilla, ei vapaata kilpailua tulekaan. Ketjun nimi ei siis enää kuvaakaan toteutumassa olevaa tulevaisuutta


Näin voi tosiaankin sanoa.Asia, mitä ei ehkä ihan heti hahmoteta, on, että nyt valtiovalta paremminkin ottaa junaliikenteen nykyistä vahvemmin omaan valvontaansa. Kokonaisuus tulee muistuttamaan suurten kaupunkiseutujen tilannetta, jossa viranomainen vastaa liikenteen kokonaisuudesta, mutta itse liikenteen tuottavat yksityiset yhtiöt, joiden joukossa usein vanha liikennelaitos. Käyttöoikeussopimukset ovat helppo keino vaatia operaattoreilta esimerkiksi lippuyhteistyötä ja ylipäätään nyt viranomainen määrittää palvelutason ja pitää huolen, että junavuorot muodostavat toimivan kokonaisuuden. Mielestäni tämä ei ole yhtään huono asia, kun viranomainen voi arvioida asiaa laajemmasta näkökulmasta ja ilmeisesti myös neuvotella maakuntien ja suurten kaupunkiseutujen kanssa tarpeellisesta liikenteestä. Noin yleisemmin ajattelen, että usein on paljon sinällään järkeviä vaihtoehtoja järjestää asiat ja tärkeää on tehdä selvä valinta, kuinka tehdään ja sitten tehdä se hyvin. Eli ehkä vapaan kilpailunkin varaan saisi toimivan järjestelmän. Mutta parannus nykytilanteeseen ratkaisu on, kun päästään eroon omituisesta välitilasta.

Kun ehdotuksessa on siis viisi kokonaisuutta, mutta maakunnille ja kaupunkiseuduille tulisi mahdollisuus järjestää liikennettä, ajateltu luultavasti on, että isojen käyttöoikeussopimusten lisäksi tulisi vielä pienempiä sopimuksia kaikkein vähäliikenteisemmistä radoista ja selvästä paikallisliikenteestä, sen mukaan, miten maakunnat ja kaupungit ovat valmiita liikennettä rahoittamaan. Oma arvaukseni kokonaisuuksista: 1. Etelä-Suomen paikallisliikenne, 2. Helsinki - Turku, 3. Pääradan liikenne + yöjunat ja ehkä Turku - Tampere, 4. Helsinki/Turku/(Pori) - Tampere - Jyväskylä - Kuopio/(Joensuu) ja 5. Savon ja Karjalan radat. Muut radat sitten sen mukaan miten sovitaan, mahdollisesti osana näitä isompia kokonaisuuksia. Ainakin itse pyrkisin järjestämään kokonaisuuden niin, että vilkkaimmilla reiteillä olisi jonkin verran päällekkäisyyttä, jotta kilpailuakin syntyisi.

Tärkeä asia, josta nyt ei ole tietoa, on, pyritäänkö lipunhintoja mitenkään sääntelemään. Periaatteellisena ongelmanahan kuitenkin on, että tässä syntyy alueellisia monopoleja. Käyttöoikeussopimus sinällään on vahva väline, jonka avulla voidaan niin halutessa vaikka määrätä lipunhinnat. Joskin ilmeisesti nyt pyritään tilanteeseen, jossa operaattoreille jäisi aito mahdollisuus itse rakentaa toimintakonseptiaan joissain puitteissa.

----------


## aki

> Tärkeä asia, josta nyt ei ole tietoa, on, pyritäänkö lipunhintoja mitenkään sääntelemään. Periaatteellisena ongelmanahan kuitenkin on, että tässä syntyy alueellisia monopoleja. Käyttöoikeussopimus sinällään on vahva väline, jonka avulla voidaan niin halutessa vaikka määrätä lipunhinnat. Joskin ilmeisesti nyt pyritään tilanteeseen, jossa operaattoreille jäisi aito mahdollisuus itse rakentaa toimintakonseptiaan joissain puitteissa.


Eiköhän markkinat pidä huolen ettei lippujen hinnat nykyisestä ainakaan nouse. Asiakashan voi aina äänestää jaloillaan ja valita edullisen bussin ainakin suosituimmilla yhteysväleillä. Joutuihan jo VR:n alentamaan hintojaan kun bussiliikenteen kilpailu alkoi. Syrjäseuduillahan tulee ilmeisesti olemaan nykyisellä tavalla paljon osto ja -velvoiteliikennettä ja tässä liikenteessä LVM voisi sitten säännellä lippujen hintoja jotta kohtuuhintainen matkustaminen olisi jatkossakin mahdollista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Syrjäseuduillahan tulee ilmeisesti olemaan nykyisellä tavalla paljon osto ja -velvoiteliikennettä


Johan tuossa tuli mainittua, että jatkossa koko Suomen liikenne on käyttöoikeussopimuksin järjestettyä.

Sinänsä minustakin olisi fiksua, että 2-raiteisilla pääyhteysväleillä voisi olla päällekkäin monen eri käyttöoikeussopimuksen liikennettä, kun niille kuitenkin mahtuu monen eri yhtiön junia. Silloin ei tulisi pelkästään kilpailutilannetta bussin kanssa vaan myös junayhtiöiden välillä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Itse kiteyttäisin niin, että käyttöoikeussopimukset ovat hyvin tehokas tapa kontrolloida kokonaisuuksia. Todella paljon riippuu siitä, millaiset sopimukset tehdään. Mahdollista on niin säädellä ja kontrolloida kuin rakentaa kilpailulle puitteita. Tältä kannalta aika tärkeä asia onkin, kenen vastuulle kokonaisuus tulee: ministeriön vai liikenneviraston, ja miten kokonaisuudesta vastaavaa viranomaista ohjeistetaan ja ohjataan, miten suuressa mitassa kaupunkiseudut ja maakunnat otetaan päätöksentekoon mukaan.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Veturimiesten liitto ryhtyy poliittiseen työtaisteluun tätä vastaan:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9767920

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Veturimiesten liitto ryhtyy poliittiseen työtaisteluun tätä vastaan:
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9767920


Mä ymmärrän periaatteessa veturimiehiä ja VR:n muutakin henkilökuntaa joiden työpaikat voivat olla uhattuina mutta tämäntyyppinen yli vuorokauden kestävä lakko ei saa minulta ainakaan herumaan lisää sympatiaa. Tavalliset matkustajat pistetään kärsimään. 

Lakko-oikeus pitäisi mielestäni rajoittaa laissa koskemaan vain tilanteita joissa TES-neuvottelut ovat katkolla tai jos jokin työnantaja on päättänyt massiivisista YT-neuvotteluista ilman todisteita että se olisi välttämätöntä toiminnan kannalta.

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

> Veturimiesten liitto ryhtyy poliittiseen työtaisteluun tätä vastaan:
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9767920


Liitto sanoo ettei vastusta kilpailun avaamista mutta katsoo, että se tulee tehdä reilusti ja samoilla periaatteilla kuin muillakin toimialoilla. Liitto ilmoittaa, ettei voi hyväksyä tapaa jolla matkustajaliikennettä ollaan kilpailuttamassa.

Mikä mahtaisi olla se tapa joka liitolle sitten kelpaisi?

----------


## Eppu

Ottamatta kantaa siihen onko kilpailu tässä hyvä vai huono asia, toivon vilpittömästi etteivät ulkomaiset suuryritykset tule tänne juniensa kanssa. Silloin voitot valuvat ulkomaille, ja kun ottaa huomioon miten ko. toimijat osaavat pelata itsensä ulos verotuksesta niin en ole kovin innostunut.
Mutta kotimaiset toimijat, jos niitä nyt edes on, voisivat periaatteessa olla tervetulleita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Liitto sanoo ettei vastusta kilpailun avaamista mutta katsoo, että se tulee tehdä reilusti ja samoilla periaatteilla kuin muillakin toimialoilla. Liitto ilmoittaa, ettei voi hyväksyä tapaa jolla matkustajaliikennettä ollaan kilpailuttamassa.
> 
> Mikä mahtaisi olla se tapa joka liitolle sitten kelpaisi?


Niin, heidän pitäisi ensin kertoa mistä kenkä puristaa.

Vastaavanlainen lakonuhka oli ilmassa pari kolme kuukautta siten, koskien bensan jakelua huoltasemille kun Neste Oilin omistajaohjaus oli heidän työntekijöidensä mielestä jotenkin pielessä, mutta lakko peruttiin kun saatiin parempi neuvotteluyhteys aikaan. Toivottavasti nytkin tapahtuiisi niin.

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

Tässä Oden blogikirjoitus junaliikenteen kilpailutuksesta http://www.soininvaara.fi/2017/08/09...comment-540952

----------


## tlajunen

> Ottamatta kantaa siihen onko kilpailu tässä hyvä vai huono asia, toivon vilpittömästi etteivät ulkomaiset suuryritykset tule tänne juniensa kanssa. Silloin voitot valuvat ulkomaille --


Tämä olisi vielä ehkä siedettävää. Mutta tässä Bernerin mallissa ulkomaiset yritykset voivat tulla ILMAN junia, ja viedä voitot ulkomaille ilman kaluston omistuksesta koituvaa vaivaa ja riskiä, joka jää Suomen valtiolle (ainakin toistaiseksi).

----------


## pehkonen

> Tämä olisi vielä ehkä siedettävää. Mutta tässä Bernerin mallissa ulkomaiset yritykset voivat tulla ILMAN junia, ja viedä voitot ulkomaille ilman kaluston omistuksesta koituvaa vaivaa ja riskiä, joka jää Suomen valtiolle (ainakin toistaiseksi).


Eikös tälläkin hetkellä ratainfra (ylläpito, kehittäminen ja kunnossapito) ole Liikenneministeriön vastuulla. Rataliikennekeskus huolehtii liikenteen sujuvuudesta. Mikä on VR:n vastuulla? Vain kalusto ja henkilökunta. Kalustovuokrahinta taas kattaisi valtion/kalustoyhtiön kulut (huolto ja hallinto).

http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vrgroup/vr-...iset-toimijat/

----------


## hmikko

> toivon vilpittömästi etteivät ulkomaiset suuryritykset tule tänne juniensa kanssa.


Onko tuommoisia junia jostain ottaa käytännössä, jos suomalaiselta kalustoyhtiöltä ei vuokraa? Ajan mittaan tietysti kalustoa voi hankkia, mutta ajattelin noin niin kuin jotain markkinaryntäystä.

----------


## Andelin

EU:n neljännen rautatiepaketin piti luoda yhtenäisiä sisä-eurooppalaisia junamarkkinoita. Tulos on päinvastoin ollut epäselviä liikennealueita, sekavat lippujärjestelmät ja operaattoreiden viidakko. Kirjoitin mm. työkseni tänään. 

https://www.hbl.fi/artikel/nya-namn-pa-sparet/

----------


## Ketorin

> Eli ensi vaiheessa avattaisiin kilpailulle Etelä-Suomen taajamajunaliikenne. Eikös etelän taajisliikenne ole melko pientä? Itselleni mieleen tulee Hanko-Karjaa ja Kotka-Kouvola. Onko muita yhteysvälejä etelässä jotka on taajamajunaliikennettä?


Lasketaanko vielä Pori - Tampere?

Ne ovat Ukiin puuhastelleet junia takaisin, nyt kun menee paksusti, joten ehkä siihenkin saataisiin subventoidusti joku yksityinen kiskobussi sahaamaan, jos ei VR:ää kiinnosta. Se kai Rauman radan kanssa vahvimpina on liikenteen palautukseen. (Tekisi mieli sanoa Säkylä, mutta se taitaa olla menetetty  :Sad:  )

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Ministeri Bernerin valitsema linja tuli ainakin minulle pienenä yllätyksenä. Britanniasta tuttu toimilupasysteemi on vaatelias kilpailuttajalta vaaditun työmäärän ja osaamisen suhteen. On helppo ennustaa tulevan ainakin viivästyksiä toiminnan aloittamisessa. Pahimmillaan kilpailutus voi epäonnistua. Kuinka käy, jos kukaan ei ole kiinnostunut toimiluvan alle kootusta kokonaisuudesta? Pahimmillaan valtio voi joutua maksamaan siitä, että joku suostuu ottamaan vastuun.
Viiden toimiluvan systeemissä kokonaisuudet voisivat olla:
	kaupunkirataliikenne
	muu Etelä-Suomen lähi- ja taajamaliikenne Kotkasta Tampereelle ka Hankoon
	Pohjanmaan liikenne ml Lapin yöjunat sekä taajamajunat Haapamäen kolmiossa ja Iisalmeen
	Länsi-Suomen IC-liikenne ml Rantarata ja Porin liikenne
	Itä-Suomen kaukojunat ja taajamajunat
Nämä olisivat liikenteellisesti suhteellisen selkeitä kokonaisuuksia ja kooltaan verraten suuria. Näin saadaan hyödynnettyä suuruuden ekonomiaa kaluston ja henkilöstön käytössä. Toisaalta toiminnan tehokkuus ei huku suuruuteen.
Juha

----------


## petteri

Tämä Bernerin esitys ei tuo kilpailua rautateille. Nyt myydään vaan alueellisia monopoleja, kun kaukojoukkoliikenteen kasvumahdollisuudet ovat isojen kaupunkien välisessä liikenteessä. 

Esimerkiksi Helsinki - Tampere välille olisi syytä saada ainakin kaksi kilpailevaa operaattoria, joka poistaisi väliltä nykyisen ylihinnoittelun.

----------


## Allison

Jos esimerkiksi Helsinki-Tampere-Pohjanmaa-Lappi on yksi kohde ja Helsinki-Tampere-Pori + Helsinki-Tampere-Jyväskylä + Turku-Tampere on toinen kohde, niin Helsingin ja Tampereen välille syntyi näiden kahden operaattorin välille aika hyvä kilpailu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Esimerkiksi Helsinki - Tampere välille olisi syytä saada ainakin kaksi kilpailevaa operaattoria, joka poistaisi väliltä nykyisen ylihinnoittelun.


Kuten Allison sanoikin, tuolle välille varmaankin tulee kaksi liikennöitsijää. Kaikki Tampereen kautta menevä liikenne olisi liian suuri paketti.

Minusta nykyiset VR:n liput tuolla välillä eivät ole enää ylihintaisia. Kymppi on ihan kohtuuhinta etukäteen ostetusta lipusta - niin halpa, että moni ei menisi bussilla vaikka bussit olisivat ilmaisia.

----------


## petteri

> Minusta nykyiset VR:n liput tuolla välillä eivät ole enää ylihintaisia. Kymppi on ihan kohtuuhinta etukäteen ostetusta lipusta - niin halpa, että moni ei menisi bussilla vaikka bussit olisivat ilmaisia.


Jos ostaa lipun nyt Tampereella ensi maanantaina 14.8, mihin aikaan vaan 16 jälkeen , se maksaa 21 euroa per suunta. Sama hinta on jos haluan tänään junalla Tampereelle, mihin aikaan vaan, riippumatta onko juna tyhjä vai ei. Tuo on tosi suolainen monopolihinta. Bussilla samasta välistä samaan aikaan pyydetään tyypilliisesti 7 euroa, ennakkolipun olisi saanut varmaan eurolla halvimpiin vuoroihin.

Ei kai junaliikenteen kulut nyt sentään kolminkertaiset tai yli bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna ole? Toki nyt kun VR:llä on Helsinki-Tampere välillä raidemonopoli voi rahastaa reippaasti, kun juna on niin paljon nopeampi. Bernerin kilpailutusehdotus ei myöskään tuo välille kunnon kilpailua. Jos slotteja on kovin vähän niin voihan kysytyimmät slotit sitten huutokaupata ja varata osan pidemmille väleille.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tämä olisi vielä ehkä siedettävää. Mutta tässä Bernerin mallissa ulkomaiset yritykset voivat tulla ILMAN junia, ja viedä voitot ulkomaille ilman kaluston omistuksesta koituvaa vaivaa ja riskiä, joka jää Suomen valtiolle (ainakin toistaiseksi).


Mites VR-Yhtymä Oy sai alkunsa? Muistaakseni se sai koko omaisuutensa, myös maa-alueet, kiinteistöt ja jos vaikka mitä, liikkuvan kaluston lisäksi, valtiolta apporttina. Kaiken tämän jälkeen joka ikinen lantti, jonka VR on kiskoliikennepisneksillään häärännyt, on tapahtunut 100,00-prosenttisen monopolin suojissa, joten sanoisin, että VR:llä jos kellä, olisi ollut ilman tätä tulevaa järjestelyä niin posketon kilpailuetu puolellaan, ettei se olisi hotsittanut kovin montaa operaattoria maamme kamaralle operoimaan, vaikka kilpailu paperilla olisikin avattu.

----------


## markus1979

> Kymppi on ihan kohtuuhinta etukäteen ostetusta lipusta - niin halpa, että moni ei menisi bussilla vaikka bussit olisivat ilmaisia.


Kymppi on kohtuullista kyllä, mutta 21 euroa on törkeää rosvousta. Hiljaisina aikoina pitäisi lippuja saada kyllä alle kympin, aivan kuten bussiinkin. 

Nyt kesällä tuli ajeltua yli 10 maassa junalla ja kehtaan väittää, että Suomessa junamatkailu ei ole mitenkään erityisen edullista. Lisäksi palveluissa on kovasti parantamisen varaa.

Ken on esim Tsekeissä/Slovakiassa RegioJetillä ajellut, tietää että junassa voi palvelutaso olla erittäin hyvä, hinnan ollessa silti kilpailukykyinen. Samaa kaivataan kipeästi Suomeenkin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Veturimiesten liitto ryhtyy poliittiseen työtaisteluun tätä vastaan:
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9767920


Äärimmäisen huvittava sattuma kyllä, että lakko alkaa täsmälleen samana päivänä kun Koillis-Helsingin bussilinjasto ja raitiovaunulinjasto uudistuu.

----------


## hmikko

^^  :Laughing:  kaheksankymmenen sentin mozzarellakroissanteille. Viimeksi junassa piti hairahtua syömään Avecran viiden euron sämpylä, kun lähtö oli 35 min myöhässä (perinteinen kesäsalamointi radan turvalaitteisiin) ja tuli nälkä. Panttivankihinnoittelu ilmeisesti kannatti firmalle, kun ainakin sillä kertaa ravintolavaunussa oli asiakkaita jonoksi asti, eikä ollut vielä mikään kaljoitteluaika päivästäkään. Sämpylän hinta-laatusuhde huono 5-. Suht pahvinen kokemus.

----------


## Minä vain

> EU:n neljännen rautatiepaketin piti luoda yhtenäisiä sisä-eurooppalaisia junamarkkinoita. Tulos on päinvastoin ollut epäselviä liikennealueita, sekavat lippujärjestelmät ja operaattoreiden viidakko. Kirjoitin mm. työkseni tänään. 
> 
> https://www.hbl.fi/artikel/nya-namn-pa-sparet/


Monimutkainen juttu. Jos hinnat halpenee tai tarjonta paranee, tämä voi kumota nämä haitat. Vaikka Turusta Porvooseen ei pääsekään samalla lipulla vaan joutuu ostamaan kaksi eri lippua, ja aikataulut ja hinnat joutuu käytännössä hakemaan kolmesta eri järjestelmästä, nykyinen järjestelmä on silti minusta toimivampi kuin se, että Helsingin ja Turun välillä kulkisi vain 21 euroa maksava VR ja Helsingin ja Porvoon välillä vain 11 euroa maksava VB (Valtion bussit), ja VR:n ja VB:n liput saisi lohdutuksena samalla kertaa samalla järjestelmästä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Muistaakseni se sai koko omaisuutensa, myös maa-alueet, kiinteistöt ja jos vaikka mitä, liikkuvan kaluston lisäksi, valtiolta apporttina.


Apportti oli valtion omaisuuden ja toiminnan uudelleenjärjestely osakeyhtiömuotoon, ei siinä kukaan saanut mitään ilmaiseksi.

Joka tapauksessa käyttökelpoisin VR:n kalusto on yhtiön aikana hankittu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Apportti oli valtion omaisuuden ja toiminnan uudelleenjärjestely osakeyhtiömuotoon, ei siinä kukaan saanut mitään ilmaiseksi.


Ei kalustoyhtiöltäkään kukaan saa kalustoa ilmaiseksi vaan vuokraa vastaan. Oletettavasti vielä sen suuruista vuokraa, että kalustoyhtiö saa katettua kustannuksensa vuokratuotoilla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Liitto sanoo ettei vastusta kilpailun avaamista mutta katsoo, että se tulee tehdä reilusti ja samoilla periaatteilla kuin muillakin toimialoilla. Liitto ilmoittaa, ettei voi hyväksyä tapaa jolla matkustajaliikennettä ollaan kilpailuttamassa.
> 
> Mikä mahtaisi olla se tapa joka liitolle sitten kelpaisi?


Liitto on ilmoittanut selvästi, että kilpailu on hyväksyttävää sillä tavalla että uusi toimija tulee omalla kalustolla mukaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei kalustoyhtiöltäkään kukaan saa kalustoa ilmaiseksi vaan vuokraa vastaan.


Ei, mutta siltä puuttuu kaluston omistamiseen liittyvät riskit, jotka on ulkoistettu valtiolle.

----------


## PepeB

> ^^  kaheksankymmenen sentin mozzarellakroissanteille. Viimeksi junassa piti hairahtua syömään Avecran viiden euron sämpylä, kun lähtö oli 35 min myöhässä (perinteinen kesäsalamointi radan turvalaitteisiin) ja tuli nälkä. Panttivankihinnoittelu ilmeisesti kannatti firmalle, kun ainakin sillä kertaa ravintolavaunussa oli asiakkaita jonoksi asti, eikä ollut vielä mikään kaljoitteluaika päivästäkään. Sämpylän hinta-laatusuhde huono 5-. Suht pahvinen kokemus.


Suomen kahvilakulttuuri on myös niin surkeaa tasoa vielä, että etpä sen halvemmalla saa syötävää kahvilassakaan, joten miksi junissa?  :Laughing:

----------


## Ketorin

> Jos esimerkiksi Helsinki-Tampere-Pohjanmaa-Lappi on yksi kohde ja Helsinki-Tampere-Pori + Helsinki-Tampere-Jyväskylä + Turku-Tampere on toinen kohde, niin Helsingin ja Tampereen välille syntyi näiden kahden operaattorin välille aika hyvä kilpailu.


Helsinki-Tampere-Porista.

Näin mitenkään mihinkään liittymättä, näin perjantaina puolenyön aikaan; mitään muuta en pyydä kuin Kokemäki - Huittinen - Akaa -oikorataa. Se on, mikä sementoisi vanhan kotikaupungin Suomen kartalle - kun ei lentäminen kannata, eikä junalla pääse suoraan oikein minnekään. Tämä riittäisi, pelkästään tämä, tämä suht suora junayhteys Helsinkiin. Mitään muuta en koskaan pyydä, en URPO:a, Parkanon radan elvytystä, en suuruuden hullua suorenpaa linjausta Urjalasta Forssaan ja Espooseen, En jokilaakson lähijunaa saati mitään fantastisia duoraitio-unelmia, mitä joskus nähnyt, edes yhtä ainoata uutta oikaisua tai ohitusraidetta nykyiseen ratalinjaan.

Ja tuota ravintolavaunussa on kyllä porvarit hinnat. Joskus ostin jonkun A-oluen, 8  suoraan kannusta. Ja se peijakas vielä lipsahti ikkunalaudalta syliin seuraavassa kaarteessa  :Mad:  ...Käsitä niitä tarinoita, missä on kohta "ja sitten me ryypättiin (ravintolavaunussa)"; mitä Rockefellereitä nää ihmiset unelmissaan ovat sillä hetkellä olleet.

Mikä ihme sekin muuten on, että ne saavat sillä lailla kaljaa ja lonkkua tarjota avoimessa junanvaunussa? Sehän on sitten koko-vaunu juridisesti liikkuva olutkarsina ja jokaisella kahvikärrytädillä olla paksu nippu erilaisia kortteja lompakossa. Ihme juttuja; kummasti nämä saatu ne kuntoon jopa nousukausi-Suomessa, kun valtion monopoli oli kyseessä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mikä ihme sekin muuten on, että ne saavat sillä lailla kaljaa ja lonkkua tarjota avoimessa junanvaunussa? Sehän on sitten koko-vaunu juridisesti liikkuva olutkarsina ja jokaisella kahvikärrytädillä olla paksu nippu erilaisia kortteja lompakossa. Ihme juttuja; kummasti nämä saatu ne kuntoon jopa nousukausi-Suomessa, kun valtion monopoli oli kyseessä.


Älä huoli, asia on mietitty tarkkaan. Seuraavan kerran kun vierailet *ravintolavaunussa*, voit huomata vaunusta ulos johtavilla ovilla tarran, jossa kielletään juomat (punainen vinoviiva shamppanjalasin päällä). Miksi tällainen tarra sitten on? Se on siksi, että tällöin henkilökunnan tarvitsee valvoa vain sen vaunun menoa, sillä vain ravintolavaunu on tällöin liikkuva olutkarsina. 

Valvoa? Kyllä vain. Mikäli junassa on *tarjoilukärry*, on konduktöörin herkeämättä valvottava, ettei koko junassa juoda omia juomia. Tämä on tietenkin vaikeaa, virkamiehet valvovat omien juomien nauttimista jatkuvasti, ja hairahduksesta seuraa rangaistus: 




> Turun ja Helsingin välisten junien anniskeluluvat jäädytetään pariksi päiväksi, koska alkoholitarkastajat havaitsivat liikaa omia pulloja yhdestä junasta, kertoo MTV.
> 
> Tarkastajien mukaan ihmiset nauttivat avoimesti omia juomiaan ympäri junaa. Kaksikerroksisessa IC-junassa anniskelualuetta on koko juna, sillä junassa ei ole ravintolavaunua ollenkaan, vaan kärrymyynti.
> 
> Rangaistukseksi Turun-junat ovat kuivia 24.1.2014 klo 9.00 - 26.1.2014 klo 9.00.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Ei, mutta siltä puuttuu kaluston omistamiseen liittyvät riskit, jotka on ulkoistettu valtiolle.


Toisaalta jos joku tulisi rahalla ja omalla kalustolla tänne markkinoille, niin mitä tapahtuisi nyky-VR:n kaluston arvolle: Se jäisi varikolle pölyttymään tai se myytäisi jonnekin ulkomaille suurilla muutostöillä (joko telien vaihto raideleveyden takia ja/tai sähköjärjestelmän vaihtaminen eri standardin mukaiseksi). Joka tapauksessa arvo laskisi. Eikö siis ole oikeastaan nyky-VR:n omistajan (=valtion = meidän) etu pilkkoa VR kalustoyhtiöön, joka sitten vuokraa joko operaattorille tai suoraan liikenteen tilaajalle (HSL tai LVM)?

----------


## Allison

> Ei, mutta siltä puuttuu kaluston omistamiseen liittyvät riskit, jotka on ulkoistettu valtiolle.


Ei kilpailua avata Onnirailin, Fenniarailin tai kenen muunkaan yksityisen operaattorin vuoksi. Ei ole kyse siitä, että "yksityisten operaattoreiden täytyy päästä VR:n hunajapurkille". Kyse on siltä, että tämän maan etu ei ole VR:n monopoli ja sen murtaminen ei ole muuten mahdollista (ainakaan matkustajaliikenteessä) kuin kalustoyhtiön avulla. En usko, että ilman kalustoyhtiötä yksityisiä toimijoita tulisi.

Logiikka on siis

Halutaan lopettaa monopoli -> tarvitaan muita operaattoreita -> niitä ei tule ilman kalustoyhtiötä -> perustetaan kalustoyhtiö.

OnniBussin tapauksessa nykyinen dinosaurusmalli on itse asiassa aika turvallinen. Punainen jättiläinen maanteillä on balanssissa rautateillä toimivan vihreän jättiläisen kanssa. Ajatelkaapa mitä tälle balanssille tapahtuu kun rautateille tulee kilpailua. Vaikkapa MTR tulee ajamaan kympin lipuilla Tampereen ja Helsingin väliä.

Valtiolla ei sitäpaitsi ole mitään kalustoon omistamiseen liittyviä riskejä. Kalustohan on tässä maassa kansalaisia palvelemassa koko sen elinkaaren. 2-4 kertaa sen elinkaaren aikana voi kilpailutuksella valittava operaattori vaihtua.

T. Lajusen malli eli jokainen ostaa omat junansa tarkoittaa samaa kuin että nykytila jatkuu eli ei tule kilpailua.

----------


## markus1979

Toisaalta, ei sitä kummoista kilpailua saa aikaiseksi jos kalusto on kaikilla samaa. Tuote pitäisi olla erilainen jotta voisi erottua muulla kuin hinnalla.  Ei nuo IC2-vaunut nyt niin erikoisia ole.. Joku voisi tarjota 2+1 istuimia, multimediaruutuja, juoma-automaatteja (pääsisi edes laadukkaitten bussien tasolle). Ravintoloissakin olisi parantamisen varaa.

Kalustoyhtiökuvio sopii hyvin isoihin kokonaisuuksiiin, kuten pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteeseen, jotka kilpailuletaan vuosiksi kerrallaan. Mutta kaukoliikenteessä näkisin mielelläni erilaista kalustoa ja myös erilaisia konsepteja. Näinhän useissa euroopan maissa on ja kuluttaja kiittää. Tämä siis yhteysväleillä joissa on rinnakkain useita tarjoajia. Esimerkiksi OnniRail operoisi Helsinki-Oulua, VR Helsinki-Jyväskylää ja joku kolmas Helsinki-Vaasaa. Jäisi Tampereelle matkustajalle valita kolmen täysin erilaisen konseptin väliltä, joka ikinen päivä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Toisaalta, ei sitä kummoista kilpailua saa aikaiseksi jos kalusto on kaikilla samaa. Tuote pitäisi olla erilainen jotta voisi erottua muulla kuin hinnalla.  Ei nuo IC2-vaunut nyt niin erikoisia ole.. Joku voisi tarjota 2+1 istuimia, multimediaruutuja, juoma-automaatteja (pääsisi edes laadukkaitten bussien tasolle). Ravintoloissakin olisi parantamisen varaa.
> 
> Kalustoyhtiökuvio sopii hyvin isoihin kokonaisuuksiiin, kuten pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteeseen, jotka kilpailuletaan vuosiksi kerrallaan. Mutta kaukoliikenteessä näkisin mielelläni erilaista kalustoa ja myös erilaisia konsepteja.


Kalustoa joudutaan välillä myös peruskorjataan. Jos sopimuskausi sovitetaan korjauskiertoon, ei ole mitään ongelmaa siinä, että vuokraaja sisustaa vaunut haluamikseen. Myöskään mitään pakkoa vuokrata kalustoa tuskin tulee. Joissain tapauksissa varmaan sekin onnistuu, että liikennöijä ostaa kaluston osin itse ja kalustoyhtiö sitoutuu lunastamaan sopimuskauden jälkeen kaluston itselleen.

Kalustoyhtiön kautta valtio ottaa itse asiassa takaisin itselleen ison osan rautateiden kehittämisvastuusta. Kyllä iso kuva on, että tässä uudistuksessa rautatiet siirtyvät nykyistä vahvemmin valtiovallan kontrolliin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toisaalta, ei sitä kummoista kilpailua saa aikaiseksi jos kalusto on kaikilla samaa. Tuote pitäisi olla erilainen jotta voisi erottua muulla kuin hinnalla.  Ei nuo IC2-vaunut nyt niin erikoisia ole.. Joku voisi tarjota 2+1 istuimia, multimediaruutuja, juoma-automaatteja (pääsisi edes laadukkaitten bussien tasolle). Ravintoloissakin olisi parantamisen varaa.


Sitä kuvittelisi, että kilpailuetua kannattaisi luoda palvelukonsepteilla. Mutta totuus on toinen. Aina silloin tällöin joku lentoyhtiö innostuu kokeilemaan, mutta peruu sitten homman vähin äänin, kun oikeasti porukka varaa ne lentonsa kahden eri kriteerin perusteella. Toisilla ratkaisee halvin hinta, toisilla nopein/helpoin/sopivin yhteys. Valintaa tehdessä ei edes muistakaan, että AA lupaa vähän enemmän jalkatilaa, DY:llä on ilmainen wifi jos se sattuu toimimaan, AY:llä saa J:ssä poroa jne.

Tuskinpa se kenenkään junamatkustustakaan sen kummemmin ohjaisi, jos päättäisivät satsata johonkin erikoiseen siellä vaunussa. Juoma-automaatin nyt asentaa valtion vaunuunkin ilman ongelmia, ja eiköhän ravintolavaunun saa vuokrata junansa jatkeeksi, jos pitää sitä kannattavana, ja järjestää sen operoinnin kuten parhaaksi näkee.

----------


## Allison

> Toisaalta, ei sitä kummoista kilpailua saa aikaiseksi jos kalusto on kaikilla samaa. Tuote pitäisi olla erilainen jotta voisi erottua muulla kuin hinnalla.  Ei nuo IC2-vaunut nyt niin erikoisia ole.. Joku voisi tarjota 2+1 istuimia, multimediaruutuja, juoma-automaatteja (pääsisi edes laadukkaitten bussien tasolle). Ravintoloissakin olisi parantamisen varaa.
> 
> Kalustoyhtiökuvio sopii hyvin isoihin kokonaisuuksiiin, kuten pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteeseen, jotka kilpailuletaan vuosiksi kerrallaan. Mutta kaukoliikenteessä näkisin mielelläni erilaista kalustoa ja myös erilaisia konsepteja. Näinhän useissa euroopan maissa on ja kuluttaja kiittää. Tämä siis yhteysväleillä joissa on rinnakkain useita tarjoajia. Esimerkiksi OnniRail operoisi Helsinki-Oulua, VR Helsinki-Jyväskylää ja joku kolmas Helsinki-Vaasaa. Jäisi Tampereelle matkustajalle valita kolmen täysin erilaisen konseptin väliltä, joka ikinen päivä.


Kalustoyhtiöllä kannattaa olla suuri määrä vectroneita ja 2-kerrosvaunuja. Kuten A-studiossa sanoin, 10-vuotinen sopimuskausi on riittävän pitkä siihen, että operaattorilla voi olla isojakin modifikaatioita. Muuntaahan VR:kin parivuotiaita ravintolavaunuja täysin uuteen uskoon. Eroja operaattoreiden välille syntyy.

Toistan: en usko että on sellaista vaihtoehtoa, että uudet tulijat ostaisivat omia junia (matkustajaliikenteeseen). Vaihtoehdot ovat VR:n monopoli tai kalustoyhtiö.

----------


## hmikko

> Sitä kuvittelisi, että kilpailuetua kannattaisi luoda palvelukonsepteilla. Mutta totuus on toinen. Aina silloin tällöin joku lentoyhtiö innostuu kokeilemaan, mutta peruu sitten homman vähin äänin, kun oikeasti porukka varaa ne lentonsa kahden eri kriteerin perusteella. Toisilla ratkaisee halvin hinta, toisilla nopein/helpoin/sopivin yhteys. Valintaa tehdessä ei edes muistakaan, että AA lupaa vähän enemmän jalkatilaa, DY:llä on ilmainen wifi jos se sattuu toimimaan, AY:llä saa J:ssä poroa jne.


Aamen. Yksi syy siihen, että lentolippujen hinnoittelusta on kehitetty perin monimutkainen taiteenlaji, on juuri tuo, että tuote itsessään on jokseenkin sama kaikilla. Myöskään koneiden ja maapalvelujen operoinnissa on vaikea tehdä kovin suurta eroa kilpailijoihin, kun sitä toimintaa säätelee turvamääräykset. Jäljelle jää palkkakuluissa säästäminen ja lipputulojen maksimointi hinnoittelemalla paikkoja eri tavoin eri asiakkaille.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitä me nyt tässä vaiheessa oikeastaan tiedämme tästä kilpailuttamisen mallista?

Kalusto on valtion, ja ilmeisesti valtio myös pitää sen kunnossa, eikö vaan?

Mutta luodaanko tässä koko maahan samantyyppinen HSL-malli, jossa valtio laatii aikataulut ja määrää hinnat, ja sitten pyydetään erikokoisista paketeista tarjouksia malliin Helsinki-Vaasa + Takahikiä-Peräpukama, jossa tarjoaja sitten saa ajaa houkuttelevaa linjaa ja joutuu ajamaan ei-houkuttelevaa? Vai määrääkö valtio niitä hintoja ollenkaan, vai määrääkö vain siellä Takahikiän linjalla? Kenelle lipputulot menevät?

Tuskin on tarkoitus luoda useita rinnakkaisia lippujärjestelmiä niin, että asemalla seisoo kohta seitsemän eriväristä automaattia, kun joka firmalla on omansa?

Minulle on jäänyt toistaiseksi aika sekava kuva tästä.

Ja entäs jos joku tahtookin tehdä jotain sellaista, jota valtio ei ole kuvitellutkaan kilpailuttavansa. Vaikkapa viikonlopun elämysjuna Turusta Kuopion kautta Ouluun makuuvaunuilla. Saako sellaista sitten ajaa omalla ilmoituksella ja riskillä, jos ei valtio ole keksinyt kilpailuttaa?

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

On valiteltu kansallisomaisuuden myynnistä ulkomaille. Sen tärkein osa on rataverkko. Tehdystä investoinnista ei saada täyttä hyötyä, kun liikennettä on vähän. Nykyinen operaattori on keskittynyt ajamaan mahdollisimman vähän junia. Saamme huomattavasti suuremman hyödyn, jos päästämme radoille muita toimijoita. Tietysti rataverkko on pidettävä semmoisessa kunnossa, että sillä voi ajaa useammin ja nopeammilla junilla. Valtionvarainministeriössä voidaan kuvitella, että nyt ratainvestointeja voi vähentää. Jos niin käy, uudistus menee varmasti pieleen. Toisaalta, kun liikennettä on enemmän, sijoituksesta saadaan suurempi hyöty.
Muuten: kuka on kiinnostunut operoimaan Pendolinoilla ensivuosikymmenen puolivälissä? Taitavat olla silloin loppuun ajettuja. Jollekin varakkaalle operaattorille voisi olla houkuttelevaa hankkia omat junansa, kuten MTR teki Tukholmasta Göteborgiin.
Juha

----------


## markus1979

Kysympähän tietämättömänä: mitä maksaa 10 vuoden IC2-vaunun vuokraus vs hankinta? Onko kalustoyhtiö kilpailukykyinen huoltojen suhteen? Varmasti joku voi laskea huoltavansa vaunut paljon edullisemmin kuin valtion entinen monopoli? Mitään asiasta tietämättömänä voisin helposti kuvitella että uusien vaunujen ostaminen (ja mahdollisesti myyminen 10 vuotta vanhoina kilpailijalle) on edullisempaa kuin kaluston vuokraaminen noin pitkäksi aikaa.

Harva pitää auton vuokraamistakaan 10 vuodeksi järkevänä. Tai bussin. Tai lentokoneen. Isot yhtiöt saavat varmasti lainaa tällä hetkellä niin edullisesti, että pienelläkin säästöllä huolloista tai "kalustoyhtiön kohtuullisesta tuotosta" maksaa jo rahoituskulut. 

Mutta ilmeisesti asia on monimutkaisempi kuin luulen, sillä yleensähän juuri erikoisesta raideleveydestä tuleva eksoottinen kalusto on tuotu kilpailun syntymisen esteeksi.

----------


## pehkonen

> On valiteltu kansallisomaisuuden myynnistä ulkomaille. Sen tärkein osa on rataverkko. Tehdystä investoinnista ei saada täyttä hyötyä, kun liikennettä on vähän. Nykyinen operaattori on keskittynyt ajamaan mahdollisimman vähän junia. Saamme huomattavasti suuremman hyödyn, jos päästämme radoille muita toimijoita. Tietysti rataverkko on pidettävä semmoisessa kunnossa, että sillä voi ajaa useammin ja nopeammilla junilla. Valtionvarainministeriössä voidaan kuvitella, että nyt ratainvestointeja voi vähentää. Jos niin käy, uudistus menee varmasti pieleen. Toisaalta, kun liikennettä on enemmän, sijoituksesta saadaan suurempi hyöty.
> Muuten: kuka on kiinnostunut operoimaan Pendolinoilla ensivuosikymmenen puolivälissä? Taitavat olla silloin loppuun ajettuja. Jollekin varakkaalle operaattorille voisi olla houkuttelevaa hankkia omat junansa, kuten MTR teki Tukholmasta Göteborgiin.
> Juha


Rataverkko ja sen kunnossapito kuuluu tälläkin hetkellä Liikenneministeriölle eikä VR:lle, joka vain monopolilla hoitaa matkustajunien liikennöinnin. Ratojen kunnossapitourakoissa LVM käyttää kilpailettuja urakoitsijoista, joista yksi on VRTrack Oy.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Mitä me nyt tässä vaiheessa oikeastaan tiedämme tästä kilpailuttamisen mallista?


Eipä siitä kai tiedetä muuta kuin VR pilkotaan siten, että tulee se kalustoyhtiö. Kalustoyhtiöön siirretään kalustoa tarpeen mukaan (ei välttämättä kaikkea kerralla). Ja että ensimmäisenä on tarkoitus kilpailuttaa HSL-kilpailutuksen kanssa samanaikaisesti Etelä-Suomen taajamaliikenne eli R- yms. junat välillä Helsinki-Riihimäki-Tampere sekä oikorata ja Riihimäki-Lahti-Kouvola-Kotka-välille. Ja nämä kilpailutetaan jollakin tapaa pakettina (käyttöoikeussopimus), joten syntyy ristisubventiota pääradan taajamajunista tuonne Kouvolan juniin sekä Riihimäki-Lahti-välille (G-junat)? Ainakin G-junissahan on tälläkin hetkellä osto- tai velvoiteliikennettä.

Tavoite on kuitenkin kasvattaa junamatkustajien määrää, joten hinnoitteluun ja vuoroväliin tullee jotain ehtoja, joilla se on kilpailutuksen voittajan etuna myös? Voihan tuo olla HSL:n tapaan pelkkä operointisopimuskin, jos sillä tavoin arvellaan junien kustannusten laskevan, mutta uskoisin, että LVM ei halua itselleen rasitteeksi tuota hinnoittelua ja rahastamista.

Kilpailutuksen mallia ei kai kuitenkaan ole lyöty lukkoon kaikille alueille eli toisilla alueilla voi olla erilainen malli kilpailutukselle?

Mutta selvää on, että monia yksityiskohtia on edelleen auki. Tärkeimmät jo päätetyt asiat lienee listattu tässä: Faktalehti 69/2017

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä me nyt tässä vaiheessa oikeastaan tiedämme tästä kilpailuttamisen mallista?
> 
> Kalusto on valtion, ja ilmeisesti valtio myös pitää sen kunnossa, eikö vaan?
> 
> Mutta luodaanko tässä koko maahan samantyyppinen HSL-malli, jossa valtio laatii aikataulut ja määrää hinnat, ja sitten pyydetään erikokoisista paketeista tarjouksia malliin Helsinki-Vaasa + Takahikiä-Peräpukama, jossa tarjoaja sitten saa ajaa houkuttelevaa linjaa ja joutuu ajamaan ei-houkuttelevaa? Vai määrääkö valtio niitä hintoja ollenkaan, vai määrääkö vain siellä Takahikiän linjalla? Kenelle lipputulot menevät?
> 
> Tuskin on tarkoitus luoda useita rinnakkaisia lippujärjestelmiä niin, että asemalla seisoo kohta seitsemän eriväristä automaattia, kun joka firmalla on omansa?
> 
> Minulle on jäänyt toistaiseksi aika sekava kuva tästä.
> ...


Vaikka sanojen määrällä mitattuna kilpailutusmallista onkin kerrottu vielä aika vähän, niin ne kerrotut sanat kertovat joitakin peruslähtökohtia.

Vaunuja saisi vuokrata valtion kalustoyhtiöltä tai olla vuokraamatta. Todennäköisesti kaikki operaattorit vuokraavat.

Operaattori saisi ottaa kaluston kunnossapidon valtion kunnossapitoyhtiöltä tai olla ottamatta. Todennäköisesti operaattorit tekisivät valtaosan kunnossapidosta itse, mutta joitakin erikoiskoneita vaativia tehtäviä ym. ostettaisiin valtion kunnossapitoyhtiöltä.

Kilpailutusmallina on alueelliset käyttöoikeussopimukset eli yksinkertaistusti valtio kilpailuttaa alueellisia monopoleja, jotka kukin toimivat liikennöitsijävetoisesti. Kilpailuttaja (valtio) asettaa kuitenkin jotakin reunaehtoja, tyypillisesti ainakin tarjonnan määrästä ja lippujen hinnoista. Liikennöitsijä päättää kaikesta muusta ja pitää lipputulot. Jos reunaehdot ovat löysiä, ovat liikennöitsijät jopa valmiita maksamaan monopoliasemasta, jos taas tiukkoja, joutuu valtio maksamaan. Jos kerrotun mukaisesti kaikissa paketeissa on heikosti kuormittuvia yhteysvälejä ja niillekin vaaditaan tarjontaa, joutuu valtio todennäköisesti maksamaan jokaisessa paketissa. Hinta riippuu tietysti siitä, millaisia lippujen hintoja ja paljonko tarjontaa vaaditaan. Sitten kun käyttöoikeussopimuksella on annettu yksinoikeus jollekin operaattorille, ei sille alueelle saa tulla kukaan muu liikennöimään, vaikka haluaisi. Tosin kuten jo todettu, joillakin rataosilla nämä käyttöoikeusalueet menevät varmaankin päällekkäin.

Käyttöoikeussopimuksessa jokaisella operaattorilla on omat liput, koska lippujen hinnoittelu on aivan ydinkysymys käyttöoikeussopimuksen kannattavuudessa. Asemilla voi silti olla vain yhdet automaatit, koska operaattorit voivat hyvin myydä toistensa lippuja (niin on mm. Britanniassa).

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Kun nyt Etelä-Suomen taajamaliikenne kilpailutetaan ja samoin HSL-junaliikenne, niin nämähän ovat jo osittain päällekäisiä. Vaikkapa Keravalta nopeiten pääsee R- ja Z-junilla Helsinkiin ja hitaammin HSL-only-kaupunkijunilla. Tuusula on HSL-jäsen 1.1.2018 alkaen, jolloin Jokelasta pitäisi päästä HSL-lipulla Helsinkiin. Väliin jää kätevästi Järvenpää, joka ei ole HSL-jäsen toistaiseksi. Mitä tapahtuu jos Järvenpää tai vaikkapa Hyvinkää päättävät liittyä HSL-jäseniksi kesken 10-vuotisen kilpailutuskauden? Vai eikö jäsenyys ole tarjolla kesken jonkun 10+3-vuotisen kauden?

----------


## PepeB

> Sitä kuvittelisi, että kilpailuetua kannattaisi luoda palvelukonsepteilla. Mutta totuus on toinen. Aina silloin tällöin joku lentoyhtiö innostuu kokeilemaan, mutta peruu sitten homman vähin äänin, kun oikeasti porukka varaa ne lentonsa kahden eri kriteerin perusteella. Toisilla ratkaisee halvin hinta, toisilla nopein/helpoin/sopivin yhteys. Valintaa tehdessä ei edes muistakaan, että AA lupaa vähän enemmän jalkatilaa, DY:llä on ilmainen wifi jos se sattuu toimimaan, AY:llä saa J:ssä poroa jne.
> 
> Tuskinpa se kenenkään junamatkustustakaan sen kummemmin ohjaisi, jos päättäisivät satsata johonkin erikoiseen siellä vaunussa. Juoma-automaatin nyt asentaa valtion vaunuunkin ilman ongelmia, ja eiköhän ravintolavaunun saa vuokrata junansa jatkeeksi, jos pitää sitä kannattavana, ja järjestää sen operoinnin kuten parhaaksi näkee.


Jos esim. hintaero ei ole kovin suuri, matkustusmukavuus varmasti ratkaisee kummalla operaattorilla menee. Jos kilpailija satsaa parempiin istuimiin, ja hintaeroa on vain muutama euro, totta kai sitä ennemmin valitsee sen miellyttävämmän.

----------


## aki

> Kysympähän tietämättömänä: mitä maksaa 10 vuoden IC2-vaunun vuokraus vs hankinta? Onko kalustoyhtiö kilpailukykyinen huoltojen suhteen?
> 
> Harva pitää auton vuokraamistakaan 10 vuodeksi järkevänä. Tai bussin. Tai lentokoneen. Isot yhtiöt saavat varmasti lainaa tällä hetkellä niin edullisesti, että pienelläkin säästöllä huolloista tai "kalustoyhtiön kohtuullisesta tuotosta" maksaa jo rahoituskulut.


IC2-vaunun hankintahintaa en tiedä ja kalustovuokrauksen hinnoistahan ei ole näin varhaisessa vaiheessa kai kellään tietoa kun suunnitelmat ovat vasta suurpiirteisiä. Mutta kyllä nykyään lähes kaikki kilpailutettua liikennettä operoivat bussiliikennöitsijät hankkivat kaluston sopimuskauden mittaisella leasing-sopimuksella. Uskoisin modernin junakaluston tulevan kuitenkin niin kalliiksi, ettei sitä minkään operaattorin kannata Suomen raideleveydelle erikseen hankkia jos 10 vuoden sopimuskauden jälkeen ei ole varmuutta jatkosta. 10 vuotta on kuitenkin junakalustolle melko lyhyt aika kun elinkaari on 30-40 vuotta. Kyllä mun mielestä tämä nyt suunniteltu malli valtion kalustoyhtiöstä on paras, jos oikeasti halutaan uusia toimijoita Suomen rautateille.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä tapahtuu jos Järvenpää tai vaikkapa Hyvinkää päättävät liittyä HSL-jäseniksi kesken 10-vuotisen kilpailutuskauden? Vai eikö jäsenyys ole tarjolla kesken jonkun 10+3-vuotisen kauden?


Tuusulakin liittyy HSL:ään kesken VR:n voimassa olevan sopimuksen ja aikanaan Kerava ja Kirkkonummi liittyivät. HSL (ja Kirkkonummen ja Keravan liittymisen aikaan YTV) neuvotteli/neuvottelee pidemmälle menevien taajamajunien operaattorin kanssa sitten HSL-lippujen kelpoisuuden hinnasta. Tulevaan kilpailutettavaan pidempimatkaisten lähijunien sopimukseen tulee todennäköisesti jo joku valmis pohja sille, jos kuntia liittyy sopimuskauden aikana HSL:ään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Harva pitää auton vuokraamistakaan 10 vuodeksi järkevänä. Tai bussin. Tai lentokoneen. Isot yhtiöt saavat varmasti lainaa tällä hetkellä niin edullisesti, että pienelläkin säästöllä huolloista tai "kalustoyhtiön kohtuullisesta tuotosta" maksaa jo rahoituskulut.


Kyllä pitkäaikaiset vuokrasopimukset eli leasing on hyvin tavallista sekä henkilöautojen että lentokoneiden kohdalla. Firmat liisaavat autoja työntekijöilleen. En tiedä, onko liisausmahdollisuutta yksityishenkilöille. Lentokoneiden osalta esim. Finnair toimii niin, että osan koneista se omistaa itse, osan se liisaa ja osan kohdalla on tehty hybridimalleja, joissa ensin ostetaan kone omaan lukuun ja sitten heti myydään se rahoitusfirmalle leasing-periaatteella.

Busseista en tiedä, mutta ihmettelisin, jos ei niidenkin kohdalla vastaava menettely olisi tavanomainen.




> Jos esim. hintaero ei ole kovin suuri, matkustusmukavuus varmasti ratkaisee kummalla operaattorilla menee. Jos kilpailija satsaa parempiin istuimiin, ja hintaeroa on vain muutama euro, totta kai sitä ennemmin valitsee sen miellyttävämmän.


Kun on junaliikenteestä kyse, niin aika iso osa matkustajista taitaa olla sellaisia puolivakinaisia, jotka käyttävät junaa usein ja oppivat siis tuntemaan eri konseptit ja yhtiöt. Ja niillä reiteillä, joille kilpailua ehkä tulee, on varmaan aika tiheä vuoroväli. Voit siis olla oikeassa  saattaa muodostua asiakasryhmiä, jotka ovat valmiita hiukan joustamaan hinnan ja aikataulun suhteen päästäkseen tietyn yhtiön junalla. Silti luulen, ettei kyseessä kovin suuri enemmistö ole.




> Vaikka sanojen määrällä mitattuna kilpailutusmallista onkin kerrottu vielä aika vähän, niin ne kerrotut sanat kertovat joitakin peruslähtökohtia.
> 
> [...]


Kiitos, tämä selvensi vähän.

Nythän matkustajaliikenne on jo avattu kilpailulle siltä osin kuin se ei kilpaile VR:n kanssa, eli siis sellaisilla rataosilla, joita VR ei palvele, saa olla muutakin matkustajaliikennettä. Mutta sen liikenteen on jäätävä ekalle VR-asemalle, eli esimerkiksi Raahesta Ouluun ei voi mennä, vaan ensin tulee vastaan joku pikkuasema, jolla pysähtyy joku VR-juna joskus, ja sinne on sitten kilpailijan jätettävä matkustajansa. Ilmeisesti avoin kilpailu ei kuitenkaan tule olemaan mahdollista jatkossakaan, vaan tämä systeemi jää voimaan.

Sitä jäin vielä miettimään, miten dynaaminen hinnoittelu ja valtion määräykset hinnoittelusta käyvät yksiin. Ehkä niin, että yhteysväleille määrätään maksimihinta, ja operaattori saa alittaa sen jos tahtoo.

----------


## markus1979

Niin, kyllähän kalustoa liisataan, mutta kysehän silloin rahoituksesta, ei huoltoa ja ylläpitoa sisältävästä vuokrauksesta. Itse ymmärsin niin, että kalustoyhtiö huolehtii huolloista jne. Lentoyhtiöilläkin on yleensä liisatuille koneilleen oma huolto-organisaatio, tai sitten ovat ulkoistaneet sen.

Lähinnä peräänkuulutan sitä, että kalustoyhtiö voi hinnoitella palvelun monopolina niin, että kilpailu käytännössä ei toteudu. Pitäisi vähintäänkin olla 2-3 kilpailevaa kalustoyhtiötä. Monopoliyhtiöt harvoin ovat tehokkaita.

Vanhoja uutisia lukaisin, taitaa IC2-vaunu maksaa n. 3 miljoonaa. Onko tuo nyt sitten kallis? Kaukoliikenteen bussit maksavat 400-500ke ja vaunun kapasiteetti on merkittävästi suurempi ja käyttöikä pidempi. Penkkiä kohden käyttöaika huomioiden hinta tuntuu olevan sama, joten mikä tuossa niin hankalaa on?

----------


## kuukanko

> Niin, kyllähän kalustoa liisataan, mutta kysehän silloin rahoituksesta, ei huoltoa ja ylläpitoa sisältävästä vuokrauksesta. Itse ymmärsin niin, että kalustoyhtiö huolehtii huolloista jne. Lentoyhtiöilläkin on yleensä liisatuille koneilleen oma huolto-organisaatio, tai sitten ovat ulkoistaneet sen.
> 
> Lähinnä peräänkuulutan sitä, että kalustoyhtiö voi hinnoitella palvelun monopolina niin, että kilpailu käytännössä ei toteudu. Pitäisi vähintäänkin olla 2-3 kilpailevaa kalustoyhtiötä. Monopoliyhtiöt harvoin ovat tehokkaita.
> 
> Vanhoja uutisia lukaisin, taitaa IC2-vaunu maksaa n. 3 miljoonaa. Onko tuo nyt sitten kallis? Kaukoliikenteen bussit maksavat 400-500ke ja vaunun kapasiteetti on merkittävästi suurempi ja käyttöikä pidempi. Penkkiä kohden käyttöaika huomioiden hinta tuntuu olevan sama, joten mikä tuossa niin hankalaa on?


Minä taas käsitin, että kalustoyhtiö ei hoida kunnossapitoa, koska kunnossapito eriytetään eri yhtiöön. Niin järjestettynä kalustoyhtiö voi olla tehokas, jos se ei toimi liiketoiminnallisesti (voittoa maksimoiden) vaan vuokraa kalustoa omakustannushintaan. Pelkkään kaluston omistukseen keskittyvän yhtiön organisaatio olisi aika ohut ja sen onnistuminen määräytyisi pitkälle sen mukaan, kuinka onnistuneita kalustohankintoja se osaisi tehdä. Kustannustasoltaan se voisi olla hyvin kilpailukykyinen, koska toiminta olisi pääomavaltaista ja yhtiö saisi lähes varmasti valtion takaukset lainoilleen, jolloin korkotaso olisi alempi kuin yksityisillä.

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi tuo usean eri yksityisen kalustoyhtiön malli. Esim. Britanniassa mentiin siihen kilpailun avautuessa siellä. Se olisi hyvä silloin, jos kalusto yksityistettäisiin. Näin ei nyt kuitenkaan tehdä. Valtion ei ole oikein mielekästä perustaa keskenään kilpailevia firmoja, jotka kaikki se omistaisi.

Kunnossapitoyhtiön suhteen liiketoiminnallinen johtamistapa onkin monimutkaisempi kysymys: suuri osa toiminnoista on sellaisia, joissa markkinoilta saisi kilpailevia palveluja ja liiketoiminnallisuus on perusteltua. Ne harvat erikoislaitteet ym., joita ei kannata olla Suomessa kuin yksi, taas pitäisi hinnoitella niin ettei niillä tehdä ylisuurta voittoa.

400 000 - 500 000 eurolla saa kaukoliikenteeseen jo erikoisvarustellun kaksikerrosbussin. Tavalliset kaukobussit ovat selvästi halvempia. Busseissa Suomen sisälläkin on toimivat jälkimarkkinat ja kuoletusaika on suhteellisen lyhyt. Lentokoneiden jälkimarkkinat taas ovat maailmanlaajuiset.

Rautatiekaluston ostamisen "ongelma" on niiden pitkä elinkaari ja Suomeen tehdyn kaluston olemattomat jälkimarkkinat. Jos operaattoreille kilpailutetaan 10 vuoden sopimuskausia, on 40 vuoden kuoletusajalla ostettava kalusto liian suuri riski, koska sopimusajan päättyessä siitä on vielä 30 vuotta kuolettamatta. Jos sama operaattori ei voita uutta sopimusta, jää kalusto käteen. Uusi operaattori tietää, että vanhalla on hetkessä romun arvoiseksi muuttunutta kalustoa, ja on valmis ostamaan sen vain pilkkahinnalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä taas käsitin, että kalustoyhtiö ei hoida kunnossapitoa, koska kunnossapito eriytetään eri yhtiöön. Niin järjestettynä kalustoyhtiö voi olla tehokas, jos se ei toimi liiketoiminnallisesti (voittoa maksimoiden) vaan vuokraa kalustoa omakustannushintaan. Pelkkään kaluston omistukseen keskittyvän yhtiön organisaatio olisi aika ohut ja sen onnistuminen määräytyisi pitkälle sen mukaan, kuinka onnistuneita kalustohankintoja se osaisi tehdä. Kustannustasoltaan se voisi olla hyvin kilpailukykyinen, koska toiminta olisi pääomavaltaista ja yhtiö saisi lähes varmasti valtion takaukset lainoilleen, jolloin korkotaso olisi alempi kuin yksityisillä.
> .


Mun mielestäni jos kalustoyhtiön ei ole tarkoitus tuottaa yhtään voittoa, se ei tule olemaan kovin menestyksekäs. Valtio eli veronmaksajat joutuvat lopulta maksumiehiksi. 

Tässä esitetyssä mallissa jossa koko VR:n kalusto siirretään kalustoyhtiöön, jota johtaa vain muutaama pikkupomo joila ei ole kokemusta liikenteestä, katkeaa osaamisketju kun junia operoi jatkossa yhtiöt joilla ei ole mitään lukkarinrakkautta omaan kalustoonsa.




> Kunnossapitoyhtiön suhteen liiketoiminnallinen johtamistapa onkin monimutkaisempi kysymys: suuri osa toiminnoista on sellaisia, joissa markkinoilta saisi kilpailevia palveluja ja liiketoiminnallisuus on perusteltua. Ne harvat erikoislaitteet ym., joita ei kannata olla Suomessa kuin yksi, taas pitäisi hinnoitella niin ettei niillä tehdä ylisuurta voittoa.
> .


Jos valtiolla on kalustoyhtiö, joka toimii omakustannusperiaatteella, se tulee määräämään missä junia huolletaan. Tässä pystyy valtio ehkä hieman keräämään puskuria ettei tule takkiin, mutta koko kilpailuttamisen idea katoaa, koska kaikilla operaattoreilla on samalaiset junat ja samat huoltosopimukset. Syntyy vain alueellisia monopoleja eikä mitään muuta.




> Rautatiekaluston ostamisen "ongelma" on niiden pitkä elinkaari ja Suomeen tehdyn kaluston olemattomat jälkimarkkinat. Jos operaattoreille kilpailutetaan 10 vuoden sopimuskausia, on 40 vuoden kuoletusajalla ostettava kalusto liian suuri riski, koska sopimusajan päättyessä siitä on vielä 30 vuotta kuolettamatta. Jos sama operaattori ei voita uutta sopimusta, jää kalusto käteen. Uusi operaattori tietää, että vanhalla on hetkessä romun arvoiseksi muuttunutta kalustoa, ja on valmis ostamaan sen vain pilkkahinnalla.


Suomessa käytetty kalusto ei eroa juuri muun kuin telien ja pyörien osalta. Kapeammalle raideleveydelle rakennettu kalusto voidaan aina muuntaa leveämmäksi. 

Esim Saksan DB:llä on 2-kerrosvaunuja joiden ominaisuudet ovat aika samanlaiset VR:n kanssa, paitsi että yläkerran matkustamo on kuormaulottuman takia kapeampi ja matalampi.
Osa on lisäksi saman Skoda-konsernin rakentamia kuin VR:n vaunut. Skoda valmistaisi varmaan telejä Suomen käyttöön jos sakemannit toisivat omat junansa Suomeen. Ja jos ei liikennne kannata, voidaan vaunut viedä takaisin keski-eurooppaan.
Vetureiden kohdalla on vähän hankalampaa, mutta ehdotan että VR:n Sr1 veturit (ja muu vanhempi kalusto) siirrettäisiin kalustopankkiin, ja VR saisi pitää uusimmat junansa jotka se on hankkinut omalla osaamisellaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## pehkonen

> Mun mielestäni jos kalustoyhtiön ei ole tarkoitus tuottaa yhtään voittoa, se ei tule olemaan kovin menestyksekäs. Valtio eli veronmaksajat joutuvat lopulta maksumiehiksi. 
> 
> Tässä esitetyssä mallissa jossa koko VR:n kalusto siirretään kalustoyhtiöön, jota johtaa vain muutaama pikkupomo joila ei ole kokemusta liikenteestä, katkeaa osaamisketju kun junia operoi jatkossa yhtiöt joilla ei ole mitään lukkarinrakkautta omaan kalustoonsa.
> 
> Jos valtiolla on kalustoyhtiö, joka toimii omakustannusperiaatteella, se tulee määräämään missä junia huolletaan. Tässä pystyy valtio ehkä hieman keräämään puskuria ettei tule takkiin, mutta koko kilpailuttamisen idea katoaa, koska kaikilla operaattoreilla on samalaiset junat ja samat huoltosopimukset. Syntyy vain alueellisia monopoleja eikä mitään muuta.
> 
> Suomessa käytetty kalusto ei eroa juuri muun kuin telien ja pyörien osalta. Kapeammalle raideleveydelle rakennettu kalusto voidaan aina muuntaa leveämmäksi. 
> 
> Esim Saksan DB:llä on 2-kerrosvaunuja joiden ominaisuudet ovat aika samanlaiset VR:n kanssa, paitsi että yläkerran matkustamo on kuormaulottuman takia kapeampi ja matalampi. Osa on lisäksi saman Skoda-konsernin rakentamia kuin VR:n vaunut. Skoda valmistaisi varmaan telejä Suomen käyttöön jos sakemannit toisivat omat junansa Suomeen. Ja jos ei liikennne kannata, voidaan vaunut viedä takaisin keski-eurooppaan. Vetureiden kohdalla on vähän hankalampaa, mutta ehdotan että VR:n Sr1 veturit (ja muu vanhempi kalusto) siirrettäisiin kalustopankkiin, ja VR saisi pitää uusimmat junansa jotka se on hankkinut omalla osaamisellaan.
> ...


Muutama huomio: 1. Millä perusteella itse itsensä vuokraustuloilla menonsa kattava yritys olisi huonoa? 2. Kalustoyhtiön on järjestettävä huoltosopimuksista eu:n laajuinen kilpailutus, jossa varmaankiin päädyttäisiin Hankintalain suosittamaan monituottajaratkaisuun (kokonaiskustannuksellisesti edullisin, siis hinta+laatukriteerein). Silloin palvelut ostetaan useammalta tarjoajalta aina tietyn sopimuskauden ajan. 3. Ja villisti, Eiköhän tuolta idän suunnalta löydy myös halua osallistua kilpailuun omalla kalustolla?

----------


## Petsku.

En ole katsonut ns. neljännen rautatiepaketin tarkempia säännöksiä, mutta "jäsenvaltioille asetetun vaatimuksen taata, että liikenteenharjoittajat, jotka haluavat tarjota rautateiden julkisia henkilöliikennepalveluja, saavat syrjimättömästi käyttöönsä rautateiden liikkuvaa kalustoa" (http://www.consilium.europa.eu/fi/po...ing-proposals/) takaamiseksi vaihtoehtoja on monia. Yleensä hallituspoliitikot (kulloisestakin kokoonpanosta riippumatta) antavat oman ehdotuksensa syntyneeseen ongelmaan "ainoana, toimivana ratkaisuna", mutta näin ei useinkaan ole, vaan ehdotuksen taustalla on usein myös poliittiset vaikutteet (jos ehdotus sen sijaan tulee ns. parlamentaarisesti valmisteltuna, on se usein koko kansankunnan edun mukainen).

LVM puhuu avoimesta ja syrjimättömästä pääsystä. Bernerin ehdottama tapa oletettavasti täyttää EU:n kriteerit, mutta mielestäni se luo alueellisia monopoleja eikä luo oikeaa kilpailua siellä, missä sitä tarvitaan (kaukoliikenne). Lähiliikenne on nykyisinkin subventoitua, joten ehdotettu malli kalustoyhtiöineen (Sm2, Sm4 ja tulevaisuuden junat) on paras tapa järjestää lähiliikenne (mielestäni LVM voisi ottaa HSL:n tapaisen roolin tilaajana ainakin Etelä-Suomessa; muilla kaupunkiseuduilla paikallinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen voi kilpailuttaa paikallisen junaliikenteen).

Kaukoliikenne tulisi mielestäni vapauttaa kokonaan. On totta, että tämä johtaisi kermankuorintaan pääväleillä (Tampere/Seinäjoki - Helsinki), mutta tätä voitaisiin kompensoida jo nyt kerättävällä rataverolla (X,XX senttiä bruttotonnikilometri). Lisääntyvillä rataveroilla voitaisiin lisätä kilpailutetun kaukoliikenteen ostoliikenteen määrää; samalla valtio-omistaja voisi ohjata alaspäin VR:n tuottovaatimuksia ja edellyttää koko maan kattavaa "markkinaehtoista" liikennettä, jolloin VR käytännössä voittaisi nämä kilpailutukset kalustollaan (InterCity2, Sr2 ja Sr3; ehkä myös Pendoliinot).

Vastapainona voitaisiin nykyiset jäljellä olevat siniset vaunut, yksikerroksiset intercityt, lähiliikennevaunut, Sm1 ja Sr1 siirtää omaan kalustoyhtiöön, josta niitä vuokrattaisiin halukkaille edulliseen hintaan elinkaariensa loppuun asti. Näin saataisiin edistettyä kilpailun syntymistä.

Sanomattakin on selvää, että VR:n omistuksessa olevat rautatiekiinteistöt on siirrettävä omaan yhtiöönsä/senaattikiinteistölle, jolloin rautatieasemat ovat tasapuolisesti kaikkien käytettävissä. Myös vaativat kaluston kunnostukseen (konepajat yms.) liittyvät toiminnot tulee siirtää omaan yhtiöön, jotta huoltopalvelut ovat kaikkien saatavilla tasapuolisesti.

----------


## petteri

> Kaukoliikenne tulisi mielestäni vapauttaa kokonaan. On totta, että tämä johtaisi kermankuorintaan pääväleillä (Tampere/Seinäjoki - Helsinki), mutta tätä voitaisiin kompensoida jo nyt kerättävällä rataverolla (X,XX senttiä bruttotonnikilometri). Lisääntyvillä rataveroilla voitaisiin lisätä kilpailutetun kaukoliikenteen ostoliikenteen määrää; samalla valtio-omistaja voisi ohjata alaspäin VR:n tuottovaatimuksia ja edellyttää koko maan kattavaa "markkinaehtoista" liikennettä, jolloin VR käytännössä voittaisi nämä kilpailutukset kalustollaan (InterCity2, Sr2 ja Sr3; ehkä myös Pendoliinot).


Mistä syystä Helsingin ja Tampereen välistä kaukojunaliikennettä pitäisi rangaista lisäveroilla ja -maksuilla? Toki slottien määrä on rajattu ja suosituimmat ajat voidaan huutokaupata tai määrätä että ruuhkaisimpiin aikoihin samassa junassa on useamman operaattorin vaunuja ja lisäksi varmistaa, että Tampereen ohittavalle liikenteelle on hyvät liikennöintimahdollisuudet, mutta muuten kuin slottien hallintamielessä ristiinsubventiosta olisi syytä luopua ja mahdollistaa aito kilpailu suosituimmilla väleillä.

Kilpailua voidaan siis tiukoissa slottiväleissä myös edistää niin, että suosituimpina aikoina veturivetoisessa junassa olisi kahden tai useamman firman vaunuja.

----------


## pehkonen

> Mistä syystä Helsingin ja Tampereen välistä kaukojunaliikennettä pitäisi rangaista lisäveroilla ja -maksuilla? Toki slottien määrä on rajattu ja suosituimmat ajat voidaan huutokaupata tai määrätä että ruuhkaisimpiin aikoihin samassa junassa on useamman operaattorin vaunuja ja lisäksi varmistaa, että Tampereen ohittavalle liikenteelle on hyvät liikennöintimahdollisuudet, mutta muuten kuin slottien hallintamielessä ristiinsubventiosta olisi syytä luopua ja mahdollistaa aito kilpailu suosituimmilla väleillä.
> 
> Kilpailua voidaan siis tiukoissa slottiväleissä myös edistää niin, että suosituimpina aikoina veturivetoisessa junassa olisi kahden tai useamman firman vaunuja.


Hyvä idea, mutta eikös koko liikennehenkilökunta tule operaattorilta. Siis kuljettaja + muu junahenkilökunta. Eli jos kahden tai useamman firman vaunuja, niin myös sama määrä eri firmojen vetureita.

----------


## Petsku.

> Mistä syystä Helsingin ja Tampereen välistä kaukojunaliikennettä pitäisi rangaista lisäveroilla ja -maksuilla?


Ei miksikään. Kirjoitin asian ehkä vähän epäselvästi, mutta tarkoitus siis olisi kerätä ratamaksua nykyisen kaltaisesti eli x,xx senttiä per bruttotonnikilometri rataosasta riippumatta (ainoastaan Lahden oikoradalla tällä hetkellä kerätään erityistä ratamaksua).

Valtion budjetissa rataverkkoa käsitellään tuloineen ja menoineen yhtenä kokonaisuutena enkä kannata rataosien eriyttämistä tai muunkaanlaista nettobudjetointia (ratamaksujen tulot noin 5 miljoonaa ja ratainfran menot liikenneviraston momentin alla noin 500 miljoonaa; raideliikenne siis vahvasti subventoitua). Korotetuilla ratamaksuilla saataisiin jossain määrin kompensoitua kermankuorintaa ja tasapainotettua valtion budjettia, jos halutaan pitää nykyinen tasoinen velvoiteliikenne (velvoiteliikennehän tuottaa VR:lle kaiketi nykyisin 20 miljoonaa tappiota vuodessa, joten tuon paikkaaminen ratamaksuja korottamalla ei ole suurikaan menoerä matkustajille, kun se tuloutetaan koko maan liikenteestä).

Jos (kauko)raideliikenteen junakilpailusta tehdään hyvin avointa ehdottamallani tavalla, ei kilpaileville operaattoreille tule antaa VR:n (veronmaksajien) uusinta kalustoa kuin manulle illallista. En tiedä onko asiasta tehty kyselyjä, mutta jotenkin tuntuu että VR:n pilkkaaminen on yleistä kansanhuvia ja VR:n pilkkomiseen ollaan myötämielisempiä kansan keskuudessa varmaankin siksi, että oli junan myöhästymisen syy mikä tahansa, se jotenkin vyörytetään VR:n syyksi vaikka noin kolmannes myöhästymisistä johtuu VR:stä (http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/kotimaa...t-syyt/733431/). Lisäksi tietenkin osa kansasta on täysin varmoja siitä, että VR:ssä asiat hoidetaan yhtä tehottomasti, kuin julkisella sektorilla ylipäätään: rönsyjä varmaankin vielä on, mutta irtisanomisia on viime aikoina ollut paljon ja matkustajamäärä kasvaa koko ajan, joten itse uskon että VR toimii tällä hetkellä suhteellisen tehokkaasti. Ehdotetun Bernerin mallin kaavaillut hyödyt eivät esimerkiksi lippujen hintojen ja palvelutason suhteen välttämättä realisoidu siten, kun ne olisivat voineet realisoitua vielä viisi~kymmenen vuotta sitten.

Vanhan kaluston osalta etenkin yksikerroksiset intercityt (esim. expt-vaunu sisältä http://vaunut.org/kuva/105248?tag0=7%7CExpt%7C) ovat mielestäni ihan käyttökelpoista tavaraa, jotka on peruskorjattu noin kymmenen vuotta sitten, joten käyttökelpoista ikää on jäljellä vielä ainakin kymmenen vuotta. Lisäksi siniset vaunut, lähiliikennevaunut ja Sr1 kalustoyhtiöön, josta ne vuokrataan huutokaupalla (koska sekin on kilpailutettava; VR ei osallistu) eniten tarjoavalle niin, että vähimmäisvuokrana on kattaa kunnossapidosta johtuvat kuluvat; tasearvo taitaa olla nykyisin lähellä nollaa. Näin Onnirail, Transdev, yms. mahdolliset halukkaat saavat hyvin alhaisella riskillä kokeilla markkinaehtoista junaliikennettä haluamillaan väleillä ja tämä voi tulevaisuudessa poikia ihan uusiakin kalustoinvestointeja Suomeen toivottavasti lisääntyvän matkustajamäärän vuoksi.

Jos tulevaisuudessa liikennöinti kermankuorintaväleillä nousee hyvin kannattavaksi, voidaan yleistä ratamaksua korottaa, jolloin veronmaksajien tarve rahoittaa rataverkkoa vähenee ja toiminnasta hyötyvät maksavat toiminnasta tosiasiallisesti koituvat kulut; viime kädessähän toimintaa kirittää bussiliikenne ja VR, joskin VR:ltä pitää ainakin aluksi kieltää selvä haitanteko. Vaikka en Kepua äänestäkään, niin silti näen jonkinlaisen arvon sillä, että suurimmat kaupunkiseudut (Vaasa, Kuopio, Oulu, (Rovaniemi), Joensuu, Turku) pidetään toimivien raideliikenneyhteyksien päässä viime kädessä ristisubvention kautta: tämä edistää etenkin teollisuuden toimintaedellytyksiä halvempien kuljetuskustannusten muodossa mutta ennen kaikkea edistää ympäristönäkökohtien huomioon ottamista (on halvempaa ylläpitää lentoasemia kuin raiteita, mutta lentoliikenne ilmastonmuutoksen kannalta lyhyillä väleillä ei ole ekologisesti kestävää).

----------


## PepeB

> Hyvä idea, mutta eikös koko liikennehenkilökunta tule operaattorilta. Siis kuljettaja + muu junahenkilökunta. Eli jos kahden tai useamman firman vaunuja, niin myös sama määrä eri firmojen vetureita.


Käytännössä se muuten menisi niin, että kalustoyhtiöllä olisikin omaa henkilökuntaa, ja laskuttavat sitten operaattoreilta vedosta, ja näinhän sen ei pitänyt mennä.

----------


## petteri

> Hyvä idea, mutta eikös koko liikennehenkilökunta tule operaattorilta. Siis kuljettaja + muu junahenkilökunta. Eli jos kahden tai useamman firman vaunuja, niin myös sama määrä eri firmojen vetureita.


Kyllä operaattorit voidaan velvoittaa vaikka ajamaan veturivuorot puoliksi tilanteessa, jossa johonkin aikaan slotit eivät muuten riitä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Hyvä idea, mutta eikös koko liikennehenkilökunta tule operaattorilta.


Miksi pitäisi tulla? Onhan EU pullollaan vetopalvelujen ostamista ulkopuolisilta yrityksiltä.

----------


## tlajunen

> T. Lajusen malli eli jokainen ostaa omat junansa tarkoittaa samaa kuin että nykytila jatkuu eli ei tule kilpailua.


Tämä ei ole yhtään varmaa, sillä kilpailijoiden ei ole vielä annettu kokeilla. Jos sitten "raide-Souteria" ei löydykään, on se merkkinä sille, ettei täällä toimiminen ole riittävän kannattavaa. Tämän jälkeen ehkä voitaisiin tarkastella tällaisia epäterveitä kilpailutuksia, tosin toivottavasti paremmin valmisteltuina. 

Kiitoksia mallin nimeämisesä mukaani.

----------


## 339-DF

Jos minä olisin veturinkuljettaja, niin kyllähän minä olisin tästä uudesta tilanteesta aivan kauhuissani. Tällä hetkellä nauttisin mukavaa 4700 euron kuukausipalkkaa, lisineen kaikkineen. Ja nyt joku tulee ja luo tilanteen, jossa tuo palkanmaksu saattaa loppua ihan kokonaan, jos työnantajani ei pärjääkään muuttuneessa tilanteessa. Ja vaikka pärjäisi, niin tuskin olisi enää halukas maksamaan tuonsuuruista palkkaa, saavutettua etuani. Muistelisin, miten Finnairkin leikkasi lentäjiensä ansioita, ja ihan huomattavilla prosenteilla. Vaikka miten oli sopimukset olemassa.

Voisin tietysti yrittää hakeutua jonkun uuden yrityksen palvelukseen, mutta se olisi vähän pelottavaa, hyppy tuntemattomaan, ja siellä uudessa, epävarmassa yrityksessä pomo ehkä tulisi kertomaan minulle, että linja-autonkuljettajan keskipalkka on 2800 euroa kuussa, ja että hänen mielestään linja-auton kuljettaminen on oikeastaan vieläpä vaativampaa kuin se työ, jota minä teen. Että minulleko maksettaisiin sitten vain se 2800  siellä uudessa firmassa, jos sitäkään.

Kyllä minä miettisin kaikki mahdolliset ja mahdottomat keinot, miten saisin nykytilanteen jatkumaan ja vastustaisin henkeen ja vereen sitä, että tilanne muuttuisi. Tuskin minä siinä vaiheessa sitä ajattelisin, että uudessa tilanteessa veturinkuljettajia ehkä tarvittaisiin nykyistä paljon enemmän ja useampi suomalainen saisi töitä, taikka sitä, että junamatkustus lisääntyisi tai olisi matkustajille miellyttävämpää kuin ennen. Ei, kyllä minä olisin niin inhimillinen olento, että ajattelisin lähinnä itseäni ja omaa tulevaisuuttani. Eikä minua siitä saisi syyttää.

Palkat: https://tyopaikat.oikotie.fi/palkkav...urinkuljettaja ja https://tyopaikat.oikotie.fi/palkkav...utonkuljettaja

----------


## petteri

> Tämä ei ole yhtään varmaa, sillä kilpailijoiden ei ole vielä annettu kokeilla. Jos sitten "raide-Souteria" ei löydykään, on se merkkinä sille, ettei täällä toimiminen ole riittävän kannattavaa. Tämän jälkeen ehkä voitaisiin tarkastella tällaisia epäterveitä kilpailutuksia, tosin toivottavasti paremmin valmisteltuina.


Kilpailutusmalli, jossa VR operaattori saa ilmaiseksi kaluston ja pääoman ja muiden pitää se hankkia markkinoilta olisi terveen kilpailun irvikuva. VR:n on saanut valtiolta sekä rahat että kaluston ja kerännyt lisärahaa ja uusinut kalustoa monolihinnoittelun turvin. 

Malli, jossa VR operaattorilla on hyvin halpa pääoma, valmiiksi maksettu kalusto, uuden kaluston hankinta kestää vuosikausia, uusi kalusto on muutaman vaunun sarjoja eikä vanhalle kalustolle ole jälkimarkkinoita on epätervettä kilpailua eikä siinä uusilla toimijoilla ole järkevää mahdollisuutta tulla kilpailemaan markkinoille.

Vaatimus siitä, että kilpailijoiden pitää hankkia itse kaikki kalusto, kun VR:llä on lähes kokonaan maksettu kalusto eikä VR:n nykyistä kalustoa saa muut vuokrata järkevin markkinahintaisin ehdoin on käytännössä pelkkää VR:n monopolin loputonta pönkittämistä.

----------


## j-lu

^Pitkältihän tämä kilpailun avaaminen onkin näennäistä ja koskee vain hyvin pientä osaa rautateistä. Ainakin alkuun kalustoyhtiö jää käytännössä edelleen monopoliksi. Kilpailutuksissa pidettäneen huoli, että kalusto liikennöintiin tulee VR:stä pilkotulta yhtiöltä. Aivan samoin kuin eri maiden raitioliikenneoperaattorit onnistuvat kilpailuttamaan kalustohankinnat niin, että voittajaksi tulee tuttu (kotimainen) valmistaja, sikäli kun sellainen on tarjolla. Samoin rataverkko jää monopoliksi. Valtio voi rahastaa kalustovuokrilla ja ratamaksuilla käytännössä saman kuin VR:llä nykyään. Tämä on tietysti ja kaikesta huolimatta järkevää, koska varsinkin radan osalta se ohjaa valtiota kehittämään niitä yhteysvälejä, joille on kysyntää. Nykyäänhän rautatieverkon (vähäistä) kehitystä ohjaa kysynnän sijaan lähinnä siltarumpu- ja aluepolitiikka.

Tietenkin operaattoreille voi syntyä kannustin hankkia omaakin kalustoa, kunhan jalansija markkinoilta on saatu ja jos monopolikalustoyhtiö hinnoittelee turhan paljon yläkanttiin. Tätä kannustinta voidaan tietysti hillitä lyhyillä operointisopimuksilla suhteessa kaluston kuoletusaikoihin, jotka rautatieliikenteessä ovat verrattain pitkät.

tl;dr ei kannata odottaa tältä "vapautumiselta" liikoja. Ei tule olemaan samanlainen vallankumous kuin onnibus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kilpailutusmalli, jossa VR operaattori saa ilmaiseksi kaluston ja pääoman ja muiden pitää se hankkia markkinoilta olisi terveen kilpailun irvikuva. VR:n on saanut valtiolta sekä rahat että kaluston ja kerännyt lisärahaa ja uusinut kalustoa monolihinnoittelun turvin. 
> .


Määrittele monopoli. VR on joutunut kilpailemaan sekä halpalentoja vastaan 2000-luvun alussa että halpabussseja vastaan viimeiset muutamat vuodet. Sekä tietysti henkilöautoja vastaan koko ajan.




> Malli, jossa VR operaattorilla on hyvin halpa pääoma, valmiiksi maksettu kalusto, uuden kaluston hankinta kestää vuosikausia, uusi kalusto on muutaman vaunun sarjoja eikä vanhalle kalustolle ole jälkimarkkinoita on epätervettä kilpailua eikä siinä uusilla toimijoilla ole järkevää mahdollisuutta tulla kilpailemaan markkinoille.
> 
> Vaatimus siitä, että kilpailijoiden pitää hankkia itse kaikki kalusto, kun VR:llä on lähes kokonaan maksettu kalusto eikä VR:n nykyistä kalustoa saa muut vuokrata järkevin markkinahintaisin ehdoin on käytännössä pelkkää VR:n monopolin loputonta pönkittämistä.


Näin se on muissakin maissa. Jokainen hankkii omat kalustonsa. Mikään "neljäs rautatiepaketti" ei velvoita sitä että kansallinen rautatieyhtiö luopuu kaikesta omasta kalustostaan. Junia saa vaikka Kiinasta jos muuhun ei ole varaa. Kiinalaisen junan saa mille raideleveydelle haluaa.

Koko tämä Suomea koskeva ongelma on se että kuvitellaan että hinnat laskevat yhtenään kun tulee kilpaiijoita ajamaan VR:n kalustolla. Jo aiemmin kirjoitettiin että kun kilpailu halpabussien kanssa alkoi niin nähtiin miten halvalla junia voi ajaa ilman että tulee takkiin. Tietysti ne voivat laskea nollaan mutta veronmaksajat maksavat sitten koko kalustoruletin. 

Ruotsin malli on mielestäni paras. 
Siellä on lääninkohtaiset reittikilpailutukset ja vapaa kilpailu kaukoreiteillä. Ruotsin SJ omistaa oman kalustonsa mutta vuokraa omaan harkintaansa luottaen vanhempaa ylijäämäkalustoa muille.

----------


## aki

Kuljetusalan liitot uhkaavat hallitusta veturimiesten lakon tukitoimilla. http://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000005325399.html

Lisäksi SDP harkitsee välikysymystä junaliikenteen avaamisesta kilpailulle. https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9774459

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Yksi valitun kilpailutusmallin etu voisi olla, että VR:n nykyinen kalusto tulee todennäköisemmin hyödynnetyksi. Jos uusien operaattorien pitäisi hankkia oma kalusto (kuten veturimiehet toivovat), voisi VR:n hävitessä kilpailutuksen sille jäädä paljon junakalustoa ilman järkevää käyttökohdetta. Toki VR:n kilpailuasema tällaisessa tilanteessa olisi hyvä, ainakin alkuvaiheessa.
Juha

----------


## ultrix

> LVM:lläkään ei tunnu olevan terminologia hallussaan. Vapauttamisen ensimmäisessä aallossa on lähiliikenne, joka on vähitellen laajentunut lähes koko Etelä-Suomen alueelle. Olisiko tässä tarkoitus kytkeä Hangon TAAJAMALIIKENNE pääkaupunkiseudun LÄHILIIKENTEESEEN?


Lähiliikenne on ollut niin lavea käsite, että se on ollut lähes käyttökelvoton. On parempi erottaa lähiliikenne kaupunkiseudun sisäiseksi liikenteeksi (HSL:n omat junat) ja puhua R/Z/G/Y-junista ym. taajamajunaliikenteenä. Sehän on sanan regionaltåg/train suomenkielinen vastine muutenkin, ainakin saksankielisessä maailmassa HSL:n sisäistä liikennettä vastaa S-Bahn ja VR:n "omaa" lähiliikennettä Regionalbahn/RegionalExpress. Vastaavasti Ruotsissa pendeltåg ja regionaltåg.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:13 ----------




> Toisaalta, ei sitä kummoista kilpailua saa aikaiseksi jos kalusto on kaikilla samaa. Tuote pitäisi olla erilainen jotta voisi erottua muulla kuin hinnalla.  Ei nuo IC2-vaunut nyt niin erikoisia ole.. Joku voisi tarjota 2+1 istuimia, multimediaruutuja, juoma-automaatteja (pääsisi edes laadukkaitten bussien tasolle). Ravintoloissakin olisi parantamisen varaa.


Kannattaa muistaa, että kalustopankissa tulee olemaan muutakin kalustoa, kuten yksikerroksiset IC-vaunut (Ex/Expt), siniset pikajunavaunut ja Eil(f)-lähiliikennevaunut. 

Alkukesästä vakinaisesta käytöstä poistetut lähiliikennevaunut voisi peruskorjata kaukoliikenteeseen tai keskipitkän matkan liikenteeseen, jossa on 2+2 kaukoliikennepenkitys, mutta myös riittävästi ovikapasiteettia mahdollistamaan nopeat pysähdykset asemilla. Etelä-Suomessa voisi olla järkeä esim. Uppsalapendelin tyyppisessä järjestelyssä, jossa veturi on junan molemmissa päissä, jolloin kalusto voisi olla käytössä koko päivän eikä ainoastaan ruuhka-aikaan. 




> Sitä kuvittelisi, että kilpailuetua kannattaisi luoda palvelukonsepteilla. Mutta totuus on toinen. Aina silloin tällöin joku lentoyhtiö innostuu kokeilemaan, mutta peruu sitten homman vähin äänin, kun oikeasti porukka varaa ne lentonsa kahden eri kriteerin perusteella. Toisilla ratkaisee halvin hinta, toisilla nopein/helpoin/sopivin yhteys. Valintaa tehdessä ei edes muistakaan, että AA lupaa vähän enemmän jalkatilaa, DY:llä on ilmainen wifi jos se sattuu toimimaan, AY:llä saa J:ssä poroa jne.
> 
> Tuskinpa se kenenkään junamatkustustakaan sen kummemmin ohjaisi, jos päättäisivät satsata johonkin erikoiseen siellä vaunussa. Juoma-automaatin nyt asentaa valtion vaunuunkin ilman ongelmia, ja eiköhän ravintolavaunun saa vuokrata junansa jatkeeksi, jos pitää sitä kannattavana, ja järjestää sen operoinnin kuten parhaaksi näkee.


No ainakin itse valitsin Malmöstä Tukholmaan mennessäni Snälltågetin ihan siksi, että siinä on sellaista oikean junamatkan Epoche IV-tunnelmaa UIC-standardivaunuin ja oikealla ravintolavaunulla, vaikka olisi voinut mennä n. tunnin nopeammin ja melkein yhtä halvalla SJ:n X2-kiitojunalla. En taida olla poikkeus, kun juna oli täynnä porukkaa ja ravintolavaunussa ihmisiä käyttämässä ainakin sen hintaerotuksen verran rahaa ateriointiin.

Vertaisin itse Tallinnan liikenteeseen, jossa on valittavana pari erilaista pikalaivakonseptia (Tallinkin Star/Megastar-shuttlet tai vielä nopeammat katamaraanit Viking FSTR / Linda Line) ja sitten hitaampia risteilyaluksia (Viking XPRS, Silja Europa, Eckerö Linen Finlandia). Jokaisessa näissä on omat etunsa ja haittansa, itse esim. tykkään Tampereelta matkat aloittavana mennä Europalla tai XPRS:llä, kun voin yöpyä ombord ja herätä virkeänä aamulla, ja sitten palata nopeammalla aluksella takaisin illalla  mutta jos asuisin Helsingissä, menisin varmaan pikalaivalla mennen-tullen.

----------


## moxu

Kun sitten mietitään, mitä liikennettä kalustopankin kalustolla "kalustoitetaan", tullaan taas kiintoisaan kysymykseen siitä, miten linjaniput syntyvät. Voidaanko esimerkiksi Pohjanmaan alue jakaa kahteen kilpailutukseen, joista toisessa "kepikseen" kaiken Oulun pohjoispuolisen henkilöliikenteen ottamaan joutuva operaattori saa "porkkanakseen" yksinoikeuden Helsingin ja Oulun välille ja toisessa "keppinä" on taajamalinja Vaasa-Seinäjoki-Jyväskylä sekä mahdollisesti jokin taajamayhteys myös Seinäjoelta pohjoiseen, ja "porkkanana" Vaasasta ja Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin suuntaava nopea liikenne?
Itse tekisin näiden kahden lisäksi kolme muuta liikennöintinippua, eli Tampereen lähiliikenne sekä Tampereelta Poriin ja Turkuun suuntaava liikenne täydennettynä niillä Tampereen ja Helsingin välisillä vuoroilla, jotka eivät kauempaa tule, Savo-Karjalan nippu, jossa "keppeinä" heiluisivat niin Joensuun pohjoispuoliset kuin Savonlinnankin yhteydet kuin myös mahdolliset kokeilulinjat Joensuusta Kuopioon ja Ouluun ja "porkkanoina" Savon ja Karjalan ratojen Intercityt. Viides nippu olisi sitten HSL-alueen ulkopuolinen taajamaliikenne eli yhteydet Kotkaan ja Hankoon sekä Turun ja Helsingin välinen linja. HSL lienee oma tapauksensa, ja eihän se edes ole VR:n kalustoyhtiön vastuualuetta. 

IC-runkoihin kuuluisi lähtökohtaisesti aina yksi veturi, sekä yhdistelmä Ed+Edfs+Erd+Edb+Edo. Ed-vaunujen määrää voinee säädellä. Yöjunien päivävaunuiksi sopisi varmasti parhaiten yhdistelmä Ex+Expt+Rx, konduktöörivaunulla täydennettynä. Ex-kalustosta voisi varmasti kaivaa hyötyjä myös Tampereen ja Turun sekä Oulun ja Rovaniemen välisissä päivävuoroissa. Jos Tampereen lähiliikenteeseen hankitaan uusia Flirtejä, jää kaikki Sm4-kalusto operoimaan Helsingistä pohjoiseen, eli vähintään Lahteen, ja monissa tapauksissa myös Kouvolan ympäristöön -olisiko Kotkan linjan lisäksi mahdollista lämmittää Kouvola-Pieksämäki- ja Kouvola-Imatra-välit, vaikka vain parin päivittäisen vuoron voimin?

Vaasasta Jyväskylään, Joensuusta Pieksämäelle, Kuopioon ja mahdollisesti Ouluunkin johtavalla linjalla jouduttaisiin kiintoisaan tilanteeseen, sillä kiskobussit eivät noin pitkälle matkalle ole oikein kelpoja matkustusmukavuutensa puolesta. Olisiko vielä saumaa rakentaa jokin sellainen yhdistelmäkiskobussi, jossa raaka-aineena käytettäisiin Efit- ja Eil-vaunuja? Nykyisille kiskobusseille on vähän vaikea keksiä muita kohteita kuin Hanko ja Savonlinna, ehkä myös Iisalmen ja Ylivieskan väli, jos siinä on määrä jatkaa. 
Myös Kolarin rata olisi kalustokysymyksen puolesta kiintoisa. Kukaan operaattori ei huoli vanhoja sinisiä makuuvaunuja ilmaiseksikaan, saati että suostuisi niistä jotain maksamaan. Päivävaunujen kohdalla tilanne on toinen, sillä niiden korjaaminen voi olla hyvinkin kannattavaa. Olisiko Kolarin linja siis vastaisuudessa Oulusta tai Kemistä pohjoiseen menevä taajamajuna, jonka perään koplattaisiin osa etelästä tulevasta yöjunasta purettavista autovaunuista? Yhdistelmäksi riittäisi varmaan muutama Ex, Expt ja Rx.

----------


## 8.6

> Jos Tampereen lähiliikenteeseen hankitaan uusia Flirtejä, jää kaikki Sm4-kalusto operoimaan Helsingistä pohjoiseen, eli vähintään Lahteen, ja monissa tapauksissa myös Kouvolan ympäristöön -olisiko Kotkan linjan lisäksi mahdollista lämmittää Kouvola-Pieksämäki- ja Kouvola-Imatra-välit, vaikka vain parin päivittäisen vuoron voimin?


FLIRTit menivät valmistuskieltoon uutten turvamääräysten myötä, ja uuden version hinta olisi huomattavasti korkeampi. Tampereelle tulee joko Sm2-kalustoa tai sitten muutama R-junan ruuhkavuoro siirretään Sm2 kalustolle, jolloin vapautuu 4xSm4, joita voidaan käyttää Tampereella ja ylijääviä vaikka Riihimäki-Lahti-radalla.

----------


## ultrix

Rautateiden henkilöliikenteen kilpailun avaamisen valmisteluaineisto julkaistu

----------


## tlajunen

> Rautateiden henkilöliikenteen kilpailun avaamisen valmisteluaineisto julkaistu


Uutisointia aiheesta:

Yle sai käsiinsä selvityksen Bernerin junasuunnitelmista  VR:n arvo romahtaisi, junamatkustaminen ei lisääntyisi

Selvitys: Junaliikenteen kilpailuttaminen ja VR:n pilkkominen toisivat 40 miljoonan tappion  lippujen keskihinta laskisi vain suosituilla reiteillä

Vaikuttaa siis siltä, että VR:n pilkkominen ja ehdotetun kaltainen kilpailutusmalli ei toisikaan niin ruusuista tulevaisuutta rautateille mitä LVM on maalaillut. Mikä selittää sen, ettei LVM vapaaehtoisesti hyvää hyvyyttään julkaissut noita selvityksiä.

----------


## aki

MTV on kuullostellut eurooppalaisten junaoperaattoreiden kiinnostusta Suomen avautuville junamarkkinoille. https://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/a...972#gs.wr2iJCY.  Ruotsissa toimivat SJ ja MTR, Norjalainen NSB sekä Britanniassa toimiva GO-AHEAD ovat kiinnostuneita Suomen tulevista kilpailutuksista. Ranskalainen Keolis kertoi ettei Suomen junamarkkinat tässä vaiheessa kiinnosta ja Virolainen pieni junaoperaattori Elron aikoo ainakin tutustua tarkemmin HSL:n ja LVM:n tuleviin kilpailutustietoihin vaikka tarjouksen jättäminen onkin epätodennäköistä.

----------


## Melamies

> MTV on kuullostellut eurooppalaisten junaoperaattoreiden kiinnostusta Suomen avautuville junamarkkinoille. https://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/a...972#gs.wr2iJCY.  Ruotsissa toimivat SJ ja MTR, Norjalainen NSB sekä Britanniassa toimiva GO-AHEAD ovat kiinnostuneita Suomen tulevista kilpailutuksista. Ranskalainen Keolis kertoi ettei Suomen junamarkkinat tässä vaiheessa kiinnosta ja Virolainen pieni junaoperaattori Elron aikoo ainakin tutustua tarkemmin HSL:n ja LVM:n tuleviin kilpailutustietoihin vaikka tarjouksen jättäminen onkin epätodennäköistä.


Seuraavaksi Berner varmaan usuttaa tynkä-VR:n osallistumaan Ruotsin ja Brittannian kilpailutuksiin, niin saadaan vielä kirsikka fiaskokakun päälle.

----------


## aaltos

Vapautumista odotellessa Etelä-Pohjanmaan, Pohjanmaan, Keski-Suomen ja Pirkanmaan maakuntaliitot ovat aloittaneet selvitystyön henkilöliikenteen käynnistämisestä alueillaan. Siinä kartoitetaan rahoituksen ja toimijoiden lisäksi junavuorojen todellinen tarve työmatkaliikenteelle, opiskelijoille ja matkailijoille. Selvityksen pitäsi olla valmis tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä. Selvitystyön tuloksista voidaan tehdä varmaan yleistettäviäkin päätelmiä.

----------


## hmikko

> Vapautumista odotellessa Etelä-Pohjanmaan, Pohjanmaan, Keski-Suomen ja Pirkanmaan maakuntaliitot ovat aloittaneet selvitystyön henkilöliikenteen käynnistämisestä alueillaan.


Tuota sivuten johtui mieleeni: pormestari Vapaavuori on kutsunut 21 suurimman kaupungin johtajat koolle (Hesari). Toki siinä on kyse kaikesta muustakin kuin liikenteestä, mutta kuitennii, näyttäis olevan jotain poliittista heräämistä kaupunkien asiassa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Iltalehti uutisoi Suomen junaliikenteen hoitamisesta kiinnostuneista yrityksistä:
http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2017...40883_u0.shtml

----------


## kuukanko

Yle: VR:n pilkkominen lykkääntyy ensi hallituskaudelle

Vaikka otsikko kertookin pilkkomisen lykkääntymisestä vain ensi vaalikaudelle, niin jutussa maalataan myös erilaista skenaariota:
_Pääoppositiopuolue SDP on aiemmin arvostellut VR:n pilkkomista. SDP pitää kevään vaalien alla kannatuskyselyjen kärkipaikkaa ja voisi niiden perusteella nousta kevään vaalien jälkeen pääministeripuolueeksi. 
VR:n johto ei ota kantaa siihen, mitä asiassa vaalien jälkeen tapahtuu._

Voi siis olla, että koko matkustajaliikenteen avaamiseen tähtäävä prosessi pysähtyykin vaalien jälkeen.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuossa matkustaliikenteen vapauttamisessa on monia ongelmia. VR on laskenut hintoja ja matkustus lisääntynyt. Lisäksi yhtiössä on vahva perinteinen henkilöstöpolitiikka.  Ei ole ongelma jos koko matkustajaliikenteen kilpailutuskysymys jää nyt toistaiseksi lepäämään.

----------


## Melamies

> Tuossa matkustaliikenteen vapauttamisessa on monia ongelmia. VR on laskenut hintoja ja matkustus lisääntynyt. Lisäksi yhtiössä on vahva perinteinen henkilöstöpolitiikka.  Ei ole ongelma jos koko matkustajaliikenteen kilpailutuskysymys jää nyt toistaiseksi lepäämään.


VR:n on silti ryhdistäydyttävä. Esim yritin juuri ostaa junalipun netistä. Lippua ei pääse ostamaan ennen paikan valintaa. Kaikki paikat ovat punaisia ja siis varattuja. Sitten tulee ilmoitus, että paikanvalinta ei onnistunut. Miksi se ei onnistunut? Tulee ekana mieleen, että tuo juna on myyty jo täyteen, koska kaikki paikat ovat punaisia eli varattuja. Mutta miksi ***vetissä kyseinen pösilölipunmyyntiohjelma ei voi heti kättelyssä tai edes myöhemmässä vaiheessa ilmoittaa selkeästi, että juna on jo myyty täyteen ja älä tuhlaa aikaa ja hermojasi, vaan etsi toinen juna. Tai sitten en osaa käyttää tuota VR:n verkkokauppaa, mutta jos se vaatii enemmän tietokonetaitoja kuin minulla on, niin eipä ole pullat hyvin uunissa VR:llä. Olen tainnut törmätä tähän ennenkin ja silloin lippueuroni sai jokin pikalinjabussi. Nyt kuitenkin VR nosti VR-käyräni niin ylös, että harkitsen liftaamista, joka tosin voi olla vaikeaa kaltaiselleni isolle ja rumalle miehelle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Voihan sen junaliikenteen avata kilpailulle vaikka ei VR:ää pilkottaisikaan. Tulkoot kilpailijat omalla kalustollaan Suomeen.

t. Rainer

----------


## irritus

> Tulee ekana mieleen, että tuo juna on myyty jo täyteen, koska kaikki paikat ovat punaisia eli varattuja.


Olet jäljillä, sillä osa junista on todellakin loppuunmyytyjä. Saatat kuitenkin ehkä onnistua saamaan lipun, jos jaksat etsiä sitä kaikista mahdollista lipputyypeistä erikseen:  Extra-luokka, ravintolavaunu, paikka leikkitilan vierestä, allergia, lemmikkipaikka, vastakkainen paikka, työskentelyhytti, perhehytin paikka.

Käytännössä olen kuitenkin kävellyt linja-autoasemalle ja hypännyt bussiin, sillä bussilla olen jo matkalla samaan aikaan kun rautatieasemalla vielä etsisin löytyykö junaan lippua vai ei.

Sokerina pohjalla VR lopetti sarjalippujen myynnin 9.6.2017. Ennen tätä en oikeastaan ollut edes tajunnut, kuinka umpisurkeaa VR:n lipunmyynti oikeasti on.

----------


## huusmik

> Tulkoot kilpailijat omalla kalustollaan Suomeen.
> 
> t. Rainer


Niin, erinomainen tapa ehkäistä kilpailua, kun osaaminen ja kalusto täytyy hankkia nollasta. :Cool: 
Eri asia, tuleeko sitä kilpailua mainitsemallasi tavalla.

----------


## hmikko

> pösilölipunmyyntiohjelma


Verkkokaupassa on ollut runsaasti tämänkaltaisia ongelmia katastrofaalisesta alusta asti (parin viikon täyskaaos).

Omissa sukulaisissa ja naapureissa on 70+ -porukkaa, jotka eivät selviä VR:n verkkokaupan käyttämisestä lainkaan, vaikka muuten kyllä käyttävät tietokonetta ja mm. verkkopankkeja ja suht hankalia verohallinnon verkkosivuja ym. 

Puhtaasti oman kokemukseni osalta sanoisin, että turhautumiskäyrä on kyllä tasaantunut viimeisen vuoden-puolentoista aikana. Verkkokauppaan on tullut korjauksia ja kohennuksia, mitä aluksi epäilin syvästi, kun VR hankki systeemin ulkopuoliselta konsulttifirmalta. Ne tyypillisesti rahastavat lisätöistä suolaisesti. Samoin VR on kokeilujen jälkeen luopunut tarjoushinnoittelun sekavimmista versioista. Tarjouksia oli todella hankala hyödyntää, kun niitä ilmaantui joillekin lähdöille sinne tänne, ja systeemi ei automaattisesti tarjonnut niitä vaihdollisille matkoille, vaikka jollain välillä olisi tarjous sattunut olemaankin. Liput piti siis ostaa etapeille erikseen, missä hommassa käyrä nousi ja virheen mahdollisuuskin oli. Tarjoushintoja myös näkyi ihan vaan bugisuuden takia kaupassa lähdöillä, joilla niitä ei oikeasti ollut eikä ostosta voinut tehdä loppuun asti. Joskus paloi käämi aika pahasti semmoiseen. Nyttemmin tämmöiset ovat korjaantuneet.

Yksi aika iso vika on, että paikanvalinta on edelleen Flash-pohjainen sovellus. Sitä ei nykyään enää yks sun toinen alusta tue. Itsekin käytän sen takia lippujen ostamiseen eri selainta kuin muuten.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Yksi aika iso vika on, että paikanvalinta on edelleen Flash-pohjainen sovellus. Sitä ei nykyään enää yks sun toinen alusta tue. Itsekin käytän sen takia lippujen ostamiseen eri selainta kuin muuten.


Tämä on tosiaan käsittämätön vika (varsinkin kun VR:llä kuulemma oli sisäisessä testissä flashitön versio jo vuosia sitten), mutta onneksi sen voi yrittää kiertää: https://vr.aarre.net/

----------


## Fa55

> Tämä on tosiaan käsittämätön vika (varsinkin kun VR:llä kuulemma oli sisäisessä testissä flashitön versio jo vuosia sitten), mutta onneksi sen voi yrittää kiertää: https://vr.aarre.net/


Alkaa menemään offtopiciksi mutta muistelisin että VR käytti joskus 2017 jonkun aikaa flashitonta versiota, koska pystyin katsomaan niitä paikkoja puhelimellani joka ei edes tue fläshiä, enää ei pysty.

----------


## Salomaa

> VR:n on silti ryhdistäydyttävä. Esim yritin juuri ostaa junalipun netistä. Lippua ei pääse ostamaan ennen paikan valintaa. Kaikki paikat ovat punaisia ja siis varattuja. Sitten tulee ilmoitus, että paikanvalinta ei onnistunut. Miksi se ei onnistunut? Tulee ekana mieleen, että tuo juna on myyty jo täyteen, koska kaikki paikat ovat punaisia eli varattuja. Mutta miksi ***vetissä kyseinen pösilölipunmyyntiohjelma ei voi heti kättelyssä tai edes myöhemmässä vaiheessa ilmoittaa selkeästi, että juna on jo myyty täyteen ja älä tuhlaa aikaa ja hermojasi, vaan etsi toinen juna. Tai sitten en osaa käyttää tuota VR:n verkkokauppaa, mutta jos se vaatii enemmän tietokonetaitoja kuin minulla on, niin eipä ole pullat hyvin uunissa VR:llä. Olen tainnut törmätä tähän ennenkin ja silloin lippueuroni sai jokin pikalinjabussi. Nyt kuitenkin VR nosti VR-käyräni niin ylös, että harkitsen liftaamista, joka tosin voi olla vaikeaa kaltaiselleni isolle ja rumalle miehelle.


Viime aikoina olen tehnyt useamman junamatkan ja varaan samalla paikankin.  Ostan lipun aina silloin kun tiedän että kyseiselle paikkakunnalle olen menossa . Eli useasti viikkoja ennen junan lähtöä. Silloin useasti saa myös Säästölipun. Minä en ole nörtti, mutta lipun osto VR:ltä sujuu helposti. Jos toisella onnistuu osto ja toisella ei niin esi sitä tarkoita lipunmyyntiohjelma on pösilö.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:04 ----------

Tein testioston äsken toimenpiteeseen maksamiseen saakka kuluu 5 - 10 minuuttia. Tosin sivuston rakenne vaatii hieman perehtymistä. Mutta kolmannella tai neljännellä kerralla päästään alle 10 minuutin. 

Vertailun vuoksi: kokeilkaapa ostaa Tallinkilta hotellipaketti tallinnaan - meneeko 5 minuutissa ?

----------


## Melamies

> Viime aikoina olen tehnyt useamman junamatkan ja varaan samalla paikankin.  Ostan lipun aina silloin kun tiedän että kyseiselle paikkakunnalle olen menossa . Eli useasti viikkoja ennen junan lähtöä. Silloin useasti saa myös Säästölipun. Minä en ole nörtti, mutta lipun osto VR:ltä sujuu helposti. Jos toisella onnistuu osto ja toisella ei niin esi sitä tarkoita lipunmyyntiohjelma on pösilö.


Missasit pointtini. Kyllä minäkin olisin saanut ostettua lipun seuraavaan junaan, mutta sillä olisin myöhästynyt tuntitolkulla sovitusta tapaamisesta.

Ohjelma on pösilö, koska se antaa yrittää ostaa lippua loppuunmyydystä junasta, sen sijaan, että loppuunmyydyn junan kohdalla lukisi "loppuunmyyty" tai "täysi".  Samalla tavalla tosin toimi Junamaattikin, jota kävin vielä eräällä asemalla räpläämässä. Pösilöä ja luokatonta.

Pösilöohjelmaan ja pösilöjunamaattiin suivaantuneena kävin etsimässä bussivuoroja OB:n sivulla ja siellä olikin heti kättelyssä näkyvissä loppuunmyydyn vuoron kohdalla siitä kertova teksti. Tämän pitäisi olla itsestään selvää, mutta VR:n esityksen todettuani kutsuisin OB:n toimintaa suorastaan esimerkilliseksi. VR:n kannalta olisi ollut parasta ostaa OB, VR olisi tarvinnut OB:n tietotaitoa enemmän kuin OB:n ostanut KA.

----------


## Salomaa

On tosiaan käynyt niin että matkustamissani junissa on aina ollut tilaa, joten en kiistä tuota loppuunmyyntijuttua, itse en ole kokenut sitä. Se on kyllä tosi outoa, kun VR itse piti meteliä siitä, kuinka lipun hintaan kuuluu aina paikka j a sillä verukkeella nosti hinnat.

Onnibussilla olen matkustanut muutaman kerran, mutta ei siitä ahtaasta muovipenkistä kukaan paljon enempää suostu maksamaan ja kyllä on kaksi eri asiaa mukava matka pehmeässä penkissä väljässä ympäristössä tai OB:n punaine n sillipurkki. Matkahuollon kyytiinkiin verrattuna OB on eri maailmasta.

----------


## hmikko

Siis noin tekniseltä kantilta kuvittelisin (huom. kuvitttelisin), että kyse on siitä, että sovelluksella on yksi tietokanta junien lähdöistä ja toinen paikanvaraustilanteesta (käytännössä varmaan monia, mutta noin yksinkertaistaen). Kauppaa selatessa sovellus hakee lähtöjen tietokannasta, ja vasta, kun lähtö on valittu, se käy hakemassa paikanvaraustilanteen erillisestä tietokannasta. Näin vältetään se, että paikavaraustietokantaan tehtäisiin hakuja joka kerta, kun käyttäjä selaa lähtöjen listaa kaupassa. Ratkaisu ongelmaan olisi joku 'loppuunmyyty' - merkintä, joka tulisi lähtötietokantaan näkyviin ilman, että sovelluksen täytyy erikseen joka kysyjän kohdalla käydä hakemassa varaustilanne ja toteamassa, että täyttä on. Tämmöisen toteuttamisessa on tietysti se ongelma, että varaustilanne muuttuu koko ajan, eli systeemin pitäisi sitten päivittää lähtöjen tietokantaa jatkuvasti.

Ite kyllä muistelen, että ainakin jossain vaiheessa kaupassa olikin estetty loppuunmyydyn lähdön valitseminen. Ykkös/ekstraluokan paikkojen tarkistamiseksi piti sitten palata takaperin ja valita ykkös/ekstraluokka ja tehdä haku uudestaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ongelma tulee lähinnä siitä, että myynnissä on yleensä yksi inva-paikka, jota kohden ei luonnollisestikaan ole omaa istuinta. Eli jos kukaan ei ole tuota inva-paikkaa ostanut, VR:n sovellus ei näytä, että juna olisi loppuunmyyty. Eikä inva-paikka löydy paikanvalintaa selaamalla. Eli jos on valmis matkustamaan ilman paikkaa muutoin loppuunmyydyssä junassa, voi ostaa itselleen tuon inva-paikan. Olettaisin, että invalidit ostavat paikkansa hyvissä ajoin, sillä heidän pitää tietenkin järjestää avustus ja kuljetus asemalle ja määränpäässä sama juttu. Eli käytännössä ei yksikään invalidi ole ostamassa muutamaa minuuttia ennen lähtöä inva-paikkaa. Opin tämän, kun joskus vastaavassa tilanteessa, kun lähtöön oli jotain vartti, kävin seuraavaksi lipunmyynnissä, josta minulta kysyttiin, haluanko ostaa inva-paikan junaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ite kyllä muistelen, että ainakin jossain vaiheessa kaupassa olikin estetty loppuunmyydyn lähdön valitseminen. Ykkös/ekstraluokan paikkojen tarkistamiseksi piti sitten palata takaperin ja valita ykkös/ekstraluokka ja tehdä haku uudestaan.


Loppuunmyyty-merkintä tulee nykyäänkin, ja sen voi suhteellisen helposti jokainen todeta koettamalla hakea lippua vaikkapa perjantaille 21.12. Helsingistä Ouluun. Nykyään tuo ekstraluokan valinta tehdään yhtä pykälää myöhemmin kuin aiemmin, eli siinä suhteessa liki loppuunmyydystä junasta paikka löytyy nykyään aavistuksen helpommin kuin ennen.

----------


## hmikko

Aihetta sivuten: VR siirsi kalustonsa kunnossapidon tytäryhtiölle  uuteen yhtiöön lähes 1 000 työntekijää (Taloussanomat)

----------


## aki

Talsa: Sanna Marin keskeyttää Etelä-Suomen taajamajunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000006155750.html

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Talsa: Sanna Marin keskeyttää Etelä-Suomen taajamajunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000006155750.html


Täysin off-topic, mutta onko tuo Talsan juttu, jos Talsassa julkaistun jutun lopussa lukee suuraakkosin *STT*?

----------


## aki

> Täysin off-topic, mutta onko tuo Talsan juttu, jos Talsassa julkaistun jutun lopussa lukee suuraakkosin *STT*?


Onko tuolla nyt niin suurta väliä kun sama uutinen on tänään julkaistu ties kuinka monella uutissivustolla.

----------


## samulih

> Täysin off-topic, mutta onko tuo Talsan juttu, jos Talsassa julkaistun jutun lopussa lukee suuraakkosin *STT*?


Hesarista lähtien samaa tekevät, usein voi olla suoraan tiedoite parilla sanalla muutettuan, onneksi ei Suomessa vielä kuin jenkeissä jossa laitkin tulevat valmiina pakettina etujärjestöltä joka menee sitten samassa muodossa samoilla sanoilla läpi, vertailemmalla journalistit huomasivat eri osavaltioissa tapahtuvan....

----------


## j-lu

Ei varsinaisesti yllättävä veto SAKn ministeriltä, mutta eipä tuolla nyt suurta vaikutusta ole mihinkään. Sen kun valmistelevat muita junaliinenteen kilpailutuksia komiteoissa vaikka seuraavat 12 vuotta, kunhan HSL-kilpailutus etenee.

Ironia tietysti siinä, että maakuntien takuupuolue hallituksessa ja kun VRää ei oletettavasti lähiliikenteen operointi muutoin kuin monopolihinnoin napostele, niin se ei kehity ja pattitilanne ropisee pksn pussiin. Sitten kohta voidaankin taas itkeä, että miksi kaikkien on pakko asua Helsingissä. Nii-in. 

Eipä sitten muuta kuin Lahdesta ja Tampereelta HSLn jäsenhakemusta täyttämään! Tervetuloa maailman parhaan joukkoliikenteen piiriin!

----------


## kuukanko

> Sen kun valmistelevat muita junaliinenteen kilpailutuksia komiteoissa vaikka seuraavat 12 vuotta, kunhan HSL-kilpailutus etenee.


Tosin ainakin jos HSL:n kilpailutusta valmistelevien puheita uskoo, niin heidän kilpailuunsa osallistuvien ulkomaisten firmojen hinnassa näkyy, jos Suomesta ei ole lisämarkkinoita luvassa. Tosin se ei varmaan yhtään haittaa pääministeriä ja hänen taustajoukkojaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tosin ainakin jos HSL:n kilpailutusta valmistelevien puheita uskoo, niin heidän kilpailuunsa osallistuvien ulkomaisten firmojen hinnassa näkyy, jos Suomesta ei ole lisämarkkinoita luvassa. Tosin se ei varmaan yhtään haittaa pääministeriä ja hänen taustajoukkojaan.


Asiasta toiseen, onko junaliikenteen avaamisessa kilpailulle olemassa jokin takaraja josta on päätetty EU:ssa? Jos ei ole niin miksi ei? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Asiasta toiseen, onko junaliikenteen avaamisessa kilpailulle olemassa jokin takaraja josta on päätetty EU:ssa?


EU-maiden välinen kansainvälinen liikenne on jo avattu kilpailulle. EU-parlamentti päätti joulukuussa 2016 ns. neljännestä rautatiepaketista, jonka mukaan mm. EU-maiden kotimaanliikenteessä kilpailu pitää vapauttaa viimeistään 14.12.2020 ja rautateiden ostoliikenne pitää kilpailuttaa tarjouskilpailuilla joulukuusta 2023 lähtien (aikaisemmat ostoliikennesopimukset ovat kuitenkin voimassa niiden päättymiseen asti). Neljäs rautatiepaketti pantiin Suomen kansallisessa lainsäädännössä toimeen uudella raideliikennelailla, joka tuli voimaan tämän vuoden alussa. Se toteuttaa EU:n neljännen rautatiepaketin minimivaatimukset eli mm. ei anna kellekään yksinoikeutta henkilöliikenteeseen.

Suomen rautateiden yksilöllisten kalustovaatimusten vuoksi kilpailun avaaminen yksinään tuskin kuitenkaan tuo kilpailua, koska mahdollisilla uusilla operaattoreilla ei ole sopivaa kalustoa. Hallitusohjelman kirjaus "Rautateiden henkilöliikenteen kilpailun avaamisessa seurataan HSL:n lähiliikenteen kilpailutuksen tuloksia ja jatkokilpailutuksissa edetään Open Access -mallin mukaan." tarkoittaa, että nykyinen hallitus ei aio siirtää VR:n nykyistä kalustoa kalustoyhtiöön, joka voisi tarjota sitä muille operaattoreille, vaan tämä nykytilanne jatkuu. Rautateiden ostoliikenteen tulevissa kilpailutuksissakaan tuskin saadaan tarjouksia muilta kuin VR-Yhtymä Oy:ltä, koska muilla ei ole sopivaa kalustoa.

----------


## j-lu

> Tosin ainakin jos HSL:n kilpailutusta valmistelevien puheita uskoo, niin heidän kilpailuunsa osallistuvien ulkomaisten firmojen hinnassa näkyy, jos Suomesta ei ole lisämarkkinoita luvassa. Tosin se ei varmaan yhtään haittaa pääministeriä ja hänen taustajoukkojaan.


Varmasti näin. En kuitenkaan olisi (enää) kovin huolissani Suomen joukkoliikennemarkkinoista kokonaisuudessaan. HSL-alueen lähiliikenne on ollut viimeinen korporatismin tuoksuinen monopolilinnake, jonka ikeessä ei ole voitu paljon muuta kuin itkeä ja maksaa, osin toki HSLn omien kankeuksien vuoksi. 

Tietysti surkeaa, että rautateiden potentiaalia hukataan lyhytnäköisellä poliittisella nollamiinuspelillä, mutta kaukoliikenteessä bussit ja kaupunkiliikenteessä Tampereen ja toivottavasti myös Turun raitioliikenneinvestoinnit pitävät paljolti huolen siitä, että yhtäältä kuluttaja selviää matkoistaan vailla ryöstöä ja toisaalta kaupunkimaisen yhdyskuntarakenteen kasvu ei ole yksien raiteiden varassa.

----------


## Salomaa

Edellisissä puheenvuoroissa on unohdettu se, että onko jonkun sektorin kilpailulle avaaminen tuonut enemmän haittoja vai hyötyjä. Kun jotain projektia väkisin tungetaan, niin esille tuodaan olemassaolevan tilanteen haitat, joita liioitellaan. Taksien tarvetta kilpailulle väännettiin väkisin. MItä saimme ?

Siten ministerin siirto oli maalaisjärjen käyttöä. Itse olen käyttänyt junia viimeaikoina enemmän ja vähemmän. Mikä siellä on sellaista vikaa joka  liikennöitsijöitä lisäämällä korjaantuisi  ?

Pitää muistaa myös että VR:n kalusto n VR:n kalustoa. Sormea napsauttamallako omistusoikeus siirtyy johonkin muualle ?

----------


## j-lu

^ Taksien vapauttaminen paransi taksipalvelua. Nykyään taksin saa kohtuulisen helposti myös silloin, kun moni muu liikkuu taksilla, eli lauantai-iltana tai sateisina arkiaamuina. Ennen ei saanut, ei helposti, mahdollisesti ei ollenkaan. Lisäksi hinnat ovat keskimäärin laskeneet. Toki nousseet, jos otetaan mukaan myös ne matkat, joita ennen ei tehty, koska ei ollut riittävästi takseja, mutta se vertailu ei ole mielekäs.

Vr on valtion omistama yhtiö ja kyllä se kalusto irtaantuu omaksi yhtiökseen lähes sormia napsauttamalla. Jos vain on halua. 

Liikenteen vapauttaminen toisi markkinat junaliikenteeseen. Markkinat tuovat tehokkuutta ja lisää palveluita. Vrt teleliikenneoperaattorit. Olisko meillä 4g ja kuitu joka nurkassa nykyhinnoilla, jos olisi yhä monopolituotanto? Ei olisi. Ei tarvitse kovin kaukaa etsiä maita, joissa internetiin pääsy joka niemennotkosta ei ole itsestäänselvyys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> EU-maiden välinen kansainvälinen liikenne on jo avattu kilpailulle. EU-parlamentti päätti joulukuussa 2016 ns. neljännestä rautatiepaketista, jonka mukaan mm. EU-maiden kotimaanliikenteessä kilpailu pitää vapauttaa viimeistään 14.12.2020 ja rautateiden ostoliikenne pitää kilpailuttaa tarjouskilpailuilla joulukuusta 2023 lähtien (aikaisemmat ostoliikennesopimukset ovat kuitenkin voimassa niiden päättymiseen asti). Neljäs rautatiepaketti pantiin Suomen kansallisessa lainsäädännössä toimeen uudella raideliikennelailla, joka tuli voimaan tämän vuoden alussa. Se toteuttaa EU:n neljännen rautatiepaketin minimivaatimukset eli mm. ei anna kellekään yksinoikeutta henkilöliikenteeseen.
> 
> Suomen rautateiden yksilöllisten kalustovaatimusten vuoksi kilpailun avaaminen yksinään tuskin kuitenkaan tuo kilpailua, koska mahdollisilla uusilla operaattoreilla ei ole sopivaa kalustoa. Hallitusohjelman kirjaus "Rautateiden henkilöliikenteen kilpailun avaamisessa seurataan HSL:n lähiliikenteen kilpailutuksen tuloksia ja jatkokilpailutuksissa edetään Open Access -mallin mukaan." tarkoittaa, että nykyinen hallitus ei aio siirtää VR:n nykyistä kalustoa kalustoyhtiöön, joka voisi tarjota sitä muille operaattoreille, vaan tämä nykytilanne jatkuu. Rautateiden ostoliikenteen tulevissa kilpailutuksissakaan tuskin saadaan tarjouksia muilta kuin VR-Yhtymä Oy:ltä, koska muilla ei ole sopivaa kalustoa.


Eli jos jollakin on kalustoa niin voisi ryhtyä kilpailemaan jo nyt Suomen rataverkolla? 
Onko se niin kamalan vaikeaa tuoda tänne kalustoa esim Itä-Eurooopasta tai Iberian niemimaalta jossa on jo pitkään harrastettu ajamista kalustolla jota voi käyttää muuttuvilla raideleveyksillä, tai vaihtaa pyörät vanhoihin keski-eurooppalaisiin vaunuihin? Minkä takia VR:n pitäisi antaa uusinta kaukojunakalustoa jonka hankkimiseen ja ylläpitoon on käytetty omaa osaamista, kilpailijoiden käyttöön? Toinen juttu on että miksi VR ei ole lähtenyt itse kilpailemaan ulkomaille? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rehtori

> ^ Taksien vapauttaminen paransi taksipalvelua. Nykyään taksin saa kohtuulisen helposti myös silloin, kun moni muu liikkuu taksilla, eli lauantai-iltana tai sateisina arkiaamuina. Ennen ei saanut, ei helposti, mahdollisesti ei ollenkaan. Lisäksi hinnat ovat keskimäärin laskeneet. Toki nousseet, jos otetaan mukaan myös ne matkat, joita ennen ei tehty, koska ei ollut riittävästi takseja, mutta se vertailu ei ole mielekäs..


Tutkimusten mukaan hinnat ovat nousseet. Mihin käsityksesi taksien hintatason laskemisesta perustuu?

http://www.stat.fi/tietotrendit/blog...933.1561735563

----------


## j-lu

^ Kuten edellä totesin, keskihinta on noussut, koska nykyään saa taksin sellaisinakin aikoina jolloin ennen ei saanut: se vain on dynaamisen hinnoittelun vuoksi kallista. Eli ts. kesällä 2019 on mahdollista kerätä tutkimusotokseen sellaisia kalliita matkoja, jotka eivät vielä kaksi vuotta sitten olleet ylipäänsä mahdollisia, autoa ei saanut, kaikki olivat varattuja, ketään ei kiinnostanut tulla ajamaan.

Vielä palstan kunniaksi keskustelun aihepiiriin sopiva ratakiskoesimerkki: kilo lohta saattoi olla 80-luvun Neuvostoliitossa halvempaa kuin 2000-luvun Suomessa. Keskeinen ero on, että Neuvostoliitossa lohta ei yleensä saanut siinä kun Suomessa sitä myy jokainen pikkukauppa, jokunen vieläpä 24/7.

----------


## Rehtori

> ^ Kuten edellä totesin, keskihinta on noussut, koska nykyään saa taksin sellaisinakin aikoina jolloin ennen ei saanut: se vain on dynaamisen hinnoittelun vuoksi kallista. Eli ts. kesällä 2019 on mahdollista kerätä tutkimusotokseen sellaisia kalliita matkoja, jotka eivät vielä kaksi vuotta sitten olleet ylipäänsä mahdollisia, autoa ei saanut, kaikki olivat varattuja, ketään ei kiinnostanut tulla ajamaan.
> 
> Vielä palstan kunniaksi keskustelun aihepiiriin sopiva ratakiskoesimerkki: kilo lohta saattoi olla 80-luvun Neuvostoliitossa halvempaa kuin 2000-luvun Suomessa. Keskeinen ero on, että Neuvostoliitossa lohta ei yleensä saanut siinä kun Suomessa sitä myy jokainen pikkukauppa, jokunen vieläpä 24/7.


Tarkentaisitko, mitä matkoja tarkoitat, mitkä vääristävät tilastot? Mitä matkoja ei saanut aiemmin? Luulenpa, että ennen sai taksin paremmin kuin nykyisin Helsingin ulkopuolella. Helsingissä taas oli muutama yö vuodessa jolloin taksia joutui oikeasti jonottamaan. En tiedä, elänkö todellisuuden ulkopuolella, mutta en ole itse havainnut kuvaamaasi tilannetta. Kuvaus on tosin niin epätarkka että on vaikea tunnistaa, mitä tilanteita oikeasti tarkoitat.

----------


## Salomaa

Takseja saa ajaa ilman taksamittaria sekä ilman kaupunkituntemusta, asiakaspalvelutaidoista puhumattakaan.  Asiakkaan pitää tolpalla varmistaa, ettei ole vilunkifirman auto. Mikä järki tässä uudistuksessa oli. Enemmän olen kyllä lukenut hintojen noususta kuin laskusta. j-lun kommentti oli ensimmäinen myönteinen taksiuudistuksesta, mikä minun silmiini on sattunut.

Puhelinoperaattorien kilpailu laskee hintoja ? Minulla oli DNA liittymä 0,66 e kuukaudessa, "liittymätyyppejä yhtenäistettiin ja selkeytettiin", jolloin uusi liittymäni maksoi seuraavaksi 2,90 kuukaudessa, siten hetken päästä "selkeytettiin" 4,90 hintaiseksi. Olisivat vielä nostaneet 6,90 hintaiseksi, "jos en tee mitään". Nyt operaattorit kilpailevat = muodostivat kartellin, jollloin kaikkien liittymä maksaa vähintään 4,90.

Tämä touhuko pitää saada nyt myös rautateille ?

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Taajamajunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen valmistelun keskeyttämisen perustelu Järvenpään siirtymisellä HSL:n jäseneksi on melkoista liioittelua ja pikemminkin tekosyy. Kilpailutukseen kuuluvat taajamajunat ovat samoja (D, R ja Z) riippumatta Järvenpään tilanteesta. Kustannuksien jako muuttuisi vain vähän.
Juha

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mitä takseihin tulee nin siellä vallitsee täysi anarkia. Hinnat nousseet, tai sitten pitää olla yhtä sun toista sovellusta tilaamiseen, taksin tuleminen voi kestää pidempään tai sitten ei tule ollenkaan. Kuljettajat tappelevat keskenään pokista. Ennen oli paljon helpompaa ja hommaan pystyi luottamaan, tiesi jo taksiin astuessa mitä tulee maksamaan. 

Rautateiden kohdalla pelisäännöt ovat tietenkin erilaiset koska junaliikenteen kilpailutuksessa on kyse lähinnä tarkkaan määritellyistä teollisista tuotantoa muistuttavista prosesseista jossa halutaan turvata jatkuvuutta. Oli vähän ylireagointia että taajamajunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen suunnittelu etelä-Suomessa keskeytettiin. Se tulee sitten viimeistään seuraavalle hallitukselle uudelleen aloittettavaksi. 

Itse olisin toivonut että myös rantarata olisi kuulunut tähän kilpailutushankkeeseen että olisi saatu takaisin junayhteys jolla pääsee Espoon ja Kirkkonummen asemilta Karjaalle, ja mahdollisesti Hankoon asti sitten kun Hangon rata saa sähköt. Bernerin suunnitelma kun koski vain päärataa ja Lahden oikorataa ja jätti rantaradan ja läntisen Uudenmaan oman onnensa nojaan. 

VR protestoi lähinnä yhtiön pilkkomista ja kaluston siirtämistä kalustoyhtiöön ja demarit vastasivat pyyntöön. Taajamajunakilpailutukseen olisi riittänyt että kalustoyhtiöön olisi siirretty vain Sm2 ja 4 -junat sekä mahdollisesti kiskobussit eikä ollenkaan kaukojunakalustoa joka jäisi VR:lle. Sellainen malli olisi pitänyt kelvata kaikille osapuolille. 
Sensijaan vanhaa kalustoa kuten sinisiä vaunuja, 1-kerros IC-vaunuja ja Eil -vaunuja ja osa Sr1-vetureista joita VR ei käytä olisi pitänyt huutokaupata eniten tarjoavalle. Open Access kilpailutuksessahan periaatteena on että jokainen operaattori omistaa kalustonsa itse ja vastaa sen kunnossapidosta. Veronmaksajien rahaa olisi turhaa tuhlata vanhojen vaunujen ylläpitoon, ja jos ei kelpaa vanha niin voihan ostaa uutta suoraan tehtaalta kuten Virossa tai modata keski-eurooppalaista ylijäämäkalustoa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Taajamajunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen valmistelun keskeyttämisen perustelu Järvenpään siirtymisellä HSL:n jäseneksi on melkoista liioittelua ja pikemminkin tekosyy. Kilpailutukseen kuuluvat taajamajunat ovat samoja (D, R ja Z) riippumatta Järvenpään tilanteesta. Kustannuksien jako muuttuisi vain vähän.
> Juha


Mitenkäs pitäisi laskea osuus lipputuloista mikä muuttuu mikäli Järvenpää liittyy HSL-jäseneksi?

Ja aikookohan HSL ajaa omia juniaan Jokelaan kääntymään joka tapauksessa jossain vaiheessa riippumatta Järvenpäästä? Riittääkö Sm5-kalusto siihen? Jokelassahan on kuitenkin enemmän junamatkustajia kuin vaikka Siuntiossa, jonne myös HSL ajaa Sm5-junillaan, eikö?

----------


## Salomaa

Joka tapauksessa Helsingin ja ympäristön lähijunaliikenne kuitenkin toimii tietyllä tasolla. Se taso on minulle riittävää. Mitä järkeä on lähteä sotkemaan sellaista, joka toimii. Kilpailevien operaattorien mukaanottoon lähijunaliikenteeseen liittyy niin paljon riskejä ja epävarmuustekijöitä, että on parempi olla tekemättä sitä.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

VR käynnistää nyt kuitenkin lähiliikenteen kalustohankinnat "open access"-malliin varautuen

https://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vrgroup/uu...-040720190843/

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

> Mitenkäs pitäisi laskea osuus lipputuloista mikä muuttuu mikäli Järvenpää liittyy HSL-jäseneksi?
> 
> Ja aikookohan HSL ajaa omia juniaan Jokelaan kääntymään joka tapauksessa jossain vaiheessa riippumatta Järvenpäästä? Riittääkö Sm5-kalusto siihen? Jokelassahan on kuitenkin enemmän junamatkustajia kuin vaikka Siuntiossa, jonne myös HSL ajaa Sm5-junillaan, eikö?


Erillinen Helsinki-Jokela-liikenne olisi matkustajamäärien perusteella hyvinkin järkevää. Valitettavasti raiteiston puolesta tämä tuskin on mahdollista laajassa mitassa. Keravan eteläpuolella kaukoliikenneraiteet sijaitsevat kaupunkiradan vieressä eikä niiden välille saa järkevää yhteyttä. Siis: K-junia ei voi jatkaa pohjoiseen; matka-aikojen kannalta se ei olisi muutenkaan järkevää.
Keravan pohjoispuolella nopeat raiteet sijaitsevat radan keskellä ja hitaat laidoilla. Niiden välillä on helppo siirtyä. Ongelmana on lähiliikenteen päätepisteet, kuten mahdollisesti Jokela.  Matkansa päättävän J-junan pitäisi siirtyä kahden vilkkaasti liikennöidyn nopean raiteen poikki länsilaitaan. Tämä tuskin onnistuu ilman eritasoyhteyttä.
Näillä näkymin neliraiteisuus jatkuu lähitulevaisuudessa Tampereelle asti. Tällöin sama ongelma tulee vastaan ainakin Riihimäellä ja Lempäälässä, potentiaalisesti myös Hämeenlinnassa ja Toijalassa  riippuen kuinka liikenne järjestetään. Sama ongelma on myös Keravan pohjoispuolella Pääradan suunnasta Vuosaaren suuntaan pyrkivillä tavarajunilla.
Kääntämisongelma olisi vältetty sijoittamalla lähijunien käyttämät raiteet radan keskelle. Tämä olisi pitänyt huomioida jo aikoinaan Keravan ja Hyvinkään asemia uusittaessa. Nyt liikennöintimahdollisuudet ovat rajoitetumpia ja hankalampia tai joudutaan tekemään kalliita raideratkaisuja.
Juha

----------


## EVhki

> VR käynnistää nyt kuitenkin lähiliikenteen kalustohankinnat "open access"-malliin varautuen


VR:ltä vihjataan Ylen uutisessa, että uudet junat voisivat olla myös kaksikerroksisia, jolloin yläkerta voisi olla varattu esimerkiksi työskentelyyn. Myös huippunopeus voisi olla 200 km/h.

----------


## PepeB

> VR:ltä vihjataan Ylen uutisessa, että uudet junat voisivat olla myös kaksikerroksisia, jolloin yläkerta voisi olla varattu esimerkiksi työskentelyyn. Myös huippunopeus voisi olla 200 km/h.


Kohta Transtech julkaisee ensimmäisen lähijunamallinsa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Salomaa

> VR käynnistää nyt kuitenkin lähiliikenteen kalustohankinnat "open access"-malliin varautuen
> 
> https://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vrgroup/uu...-040720190843/


Kun uutisen lukee tarkkaan, niin kaluston uusimisen pääsyy on kaluston vanheneminen.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Kun uutisen lukee tarkkaan, niin kaluston uusimisen pääsyy on kaluston vanheneminen.


Tuo nyt lienee selvää. Sen verran suuri päätös tuo 250 miljoonan investointi, että tottakai VR on katsonut hallituskauden vaihtumiseen asti kuinka tuossa kannattaa edetä. Jos Etelä-Suomen taajamaliikenteen kilpailutusta olisi jatkettu, lienee selvää, että tämänsuuntaisen investointipäätöksen olisi tehnyt VR:stä irroitettu kalustoyhtiö. Mutta kaluston vanhenemisen vuoksi investointia ei olisi kuitenkaan voinut jättää tekemättä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:54 ----------




> Erillinen Helsinki-Jokela-liikenne olisi matkustajamäärien perusteella hyvinkin järkevää. Valitettavasti raiteiston puolesta tämä tuskin on mahdollista laajassa mitassa. Keravan eteläpuolella kaukoliikenneraiteet sijaitsevat kaupunkiradan vieressä eikä niiden välille saa järkevää yhteyttä. Siis: K-junia ei voi jatkaa pohjoiseen; matka-aikojen kannalta se ei olisi muutenkaan järkevää.
> Keravan pohjoispuolella nopeat raiteet sijaitsevat radan keskellä ja hitaat laidoilla. Niiden välillä on helppo siirtyä. Ongelmana on lähiliikenteen päätepisteet, kuten mahdollisesti Jokela.  Matkansa päättävän J-junan pitäisi siirtyä kahden vilkkaasti liikennöidyn nopean raiteen poikki länsilaitaan. Tämä tuskin onnistuu ilman eritasoyhteyttä.
> Näillä näkymin neliraiteisuus jatkuu lähitulevaisuudessa Tampereelle asti. Tällöin sama ongelma tulee vastaan ainakin Riihimäellä ja Lempäälässä, potentiaalisesti myös Hämeenlinnassa ja Toijalassa  riippuen kuinka liikenne järjestetään. Sama ongelma on myös Keravan pohjoispuolella Pääradan suunnasta Vuosaaren suuntaan pyrkivillä tavarajunilla.
> Kääntämisongelma olisi vältetty sijoittamalla lähijunien käyttämät raiteet radan keskelle. Tämä olisi pitänyt huomioida jo aikoinaan Keravan ja Hyvinkään asemia uusittaessa. Nyt liikennöintimahdollisuudet ovat rajoitetumpia ja hankalampia tai joudutaan tekemään kalliita raideratkaisuja.
> Juha


Tästä raiteenvaihdosta käytiinkin jos keskustelua tuolla http://jlf.fi/f12/4970-hsl-alueen-la...in/index5.html liittyen Järvenpään HSL-liittymisselvityksestä, jossa on tätä Jokelassa kääntyvää junaa selvitetty.

Nythän HSL ja Järvenpää toivoakseni lobbaavat tuota Jokelassa kääntymismahdollisuutta Pasila-Riihimäki 2.vaiheen suunnitelmiin sisällytettäviksi. En kuitenkaan näe, että kaukojunien ajattaminen uloimmilla raiteilla olisi kokonaisuuden kannalta järkevä ratkaisu. Kyllä esim. Jokelassa, Järvenpäässä, Keravalla ja Hyvinkäällä raiteen numero 1 täytyy olla se, josta suurin osa matkustajista junaan nousee sen sijaan että välissä olisi joku este kaukojunaraiteesta....

----------


## Bussimies

> Kohta Transtech julkaisee ensimmäisen lähijunamallinsa.


Tällainenhan toki on jo ollut suunniteltuna yli kymmenen vuotta sitten (kaksikerroksisena): 

https://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/talous...toksia/211941/

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Liikenteen vapauttaminen on mielenkiintoisessa tilanteessa. Tietojen mukaan aikaisempi toimilupamalli on vaihtunut open-access-malliksi, en tosin löytänyt tästä mainintaa hallitusohjelmassa. Taajamajunien kilpailuttamisen valmistelun keskeyttäminen lienee tästä esimerkki. Myös VR:n kaluston yhtiöittämisestä on luovuttu.
Tämän voi nähdä niin sanotun VR-puolueen voittona. Logiikka menee niin, että tehdään uusien yrittäjien markkinoille tulo mahdollisimman hankalaksi. Tämä toteutuu sen kautta, että kaikkien operaattorien on hankittava itse oma kalustonsa, VR:n nykyinen jää sille. Mikä tahansa pätevä yritys voisi hakea mitä tahansa ratakapasiteettia, kuten tavaraliikenteessä.
VR:n kannalta tässä piilee kuitenkin melkoinen riski. Kansainväliset operaattorit ovat sen suuruusluokan tekijöitä, että niillä voi hyvinkin olla resursseja oman laivaston hankkimiseen. Tämä tarkoittaisi kaikkein moderneinta kalustoa, jonka kilpailuasema olisi paras mahdollinen. Tällöin VR:n IC-kalustolla ajama tarjonta ei välttämättä pärjää.
Pendolinot taas ovat jo elinkaarensa ehtoopuolella. Voisi olettaa VR:llä olevan nyt kiire korvata se uudemmalla, kilpailukykyisemmällä tyypillä. 
Juha

----------


## kuukanko

> VR:n kannalta tässä piilee kuitenkin melkoinen riski. Kansainväliset operaattorit ovat sen suuruusluokan tekijöitä, että niillä voi hyvinkin olla resursseja oman laivaston hankkimiseen.


Ihmettelisin kovasti, jos joku operaattori, joka ei muuten liikennöi Suomessa rautateillä, pistäisi tänne pystyyn omaa liikennettä. Ratakapasiteetti rajoittaa, paljonko uutta tarjontaa raiteille mahtuu, eikä monilla yhteysväleillä riitä kysyntääkään kovin suurelle lisätarjonnalle. On aika vaikea rakentaa niin suurta liiketoimintaa, että sitä varten kannattaa rantautua Suomeen.

Jos HSL:n lähijunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen voittaa joku muu kuin VR, tulee siitä yksi potentiaalinen operaattori, joka voisi aloittaa omaa kauko- tai lähiliikennettä. Tuon operaattorin riskinä kuitenkin on, että HSL:n lähiliikenteen sopimuskauden päätyttyä se voi menettää tuon tukijalkansa ja sitten käsiin jää vain pieni markkinaehtoinen liikenne. Tietysti operaattori voi laskea sen varaan, että HSL:n lähiliikenteen sopimuskauden aikana hallitukset ehtivät vaihtua moneen kertaan ja välissä voi tulla joku hallitus, joka kilpailuttaa junaliikennettä laajemmin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihmettelisin kovasti, jos joku operaattori, joka ei muuten liikennöi Suomessa rautateillä, pistäisi tänne pystyyn omaa liikennettä. Ratakapasiteetti rajoittaa, paljonko uutta tarjontaa raiteille mahtuu, eikä monilla yhteysväleillä riitä kysyntääkään kovin suurelle lisätarjonnalle. On aika vaikea rakentaa niin suurta liiketoimintaa, että sitä varten kannattaa rantautua Suomeen.
> 
> Jos HSL:n lähijunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen voittaa joku muu kuin VR, tulee siitä yksi potentiaalinen operaattori, joka voisi aloittaa omaa kauko- tai lähiliikennettä. Tuon operaattorin riskinä kuitenkin on, että HSL:n lähiliikenteen sopimuskauden päätyttyä se voi menettää tuon tukijalkansa ja sitten käsiin jää vain pieni markkinaehtoinen liikenne. Tietysti operaattori voi laskea sen varaan, että HSL:n lähiliikenteen sopimuskauden aikana hallitukset ehtivät vaihtua moneen kertaan ja välissä voi tulla joku hallitus, joka kilpailuttaa junaliikennettä laajemmin.


Mulla on sellainen mielikuva että Ruotsin SJ tai joku muu iso skandinaavinen operaattori voisi aloittaa liikennöinnin Suomessa. Se riippuu aika pitkälti siitä että Tornion rata saa sähköt, ja nythän hallitus on luvannut niitä. Ruotsalaisilla on ollut haluja aloittaa henkilöliikenne Oulu-Haaparanta-Boden-(Luulaja). Jos se toteutuu niin se voisi laajentua pohjoisesta muualle Suomeen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Operaattorin markkinoille tulolle on monta estettä. Yleisin esitetty syy on sopivan kaluston puute. Raideleveys ei ole tässä suurin kompastuskivi. Yksinkertaisesti ei ole käyttämättömiä kalustoeriä, jotka voisi siirtää tänne noin vain, esimerkiksi telit vaihtaen. Keskieurooppalaisten junatyyppien perusongelmana on niiden kapeus (kuten Dm12:ssa), mikä heikentää matkustusmukavuutta olennaisesti. Ruotsalaiset ja norjalaiset junat ovat yhtä leveitä, mutta sähköjärjestelmä erilainen.
Tällä ei kuitenkaan ole merkitystä, koska käytännössä on kuitenkin hankittava uutta kalustoa. Vaikeutena on pikemminkin jälkimarkkinoiden pienuus. Jos nimittäin toiminta kaatuu kaluston hankinnan jälkeen, mitä sillä tehdään silloin? Junatyypin pitäisi olla sellainen, että sitä voi käyttää muualla Pohjolassa vain telit ja sähköjärjestelmä vaihtaen (ellei sitten tehdä suoraan kaksisysteemistä). Toinen mahdollisuus on yhteensopivuus Venäjän kanssa.
Toiminnan aloittamisessa on aikataulutusongelma. Parhaimmillaankin uuden kaluston hankinta vie pari vuotta, jos se on valmiiksi tyyppihyväksytty ja sisään ajettu. Ennen sitovaa ostopäätöstä operaattorilla on oltava varmuus sopivan ratakapasiteetin saannista. Voisi ajatella yhden junayksikön hankintaa ensin sekä sen hyväksyttämistä ja testaamista. Sekin vaatisi melkoista alkupanostusta.
Juha

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Operaattorin markkinoille tulolle on monta estettä. Yleisin esitetty syy on sopivan kaluston puute. Raideleveys ei ole tässä suurin kompastuskivi. Yksinkertaisesti ei ole käyttämättömiä kalustoeriä, jotka voisi siirtää tänne noin vain, esimerkiksi telit vaihtaen. Keskieurooppalaisten junatyyppien perusongelmana on niiden kapeus (kuten Dm12:ssa), mikä heikentää matkustusmukavuutta olennaisesti. Ruotsalaiset ja norjalaiset junat ovat yhtä leveitä, mutta sähköjärjestelmä erilainen.
> Tällä ei kuitenkaan ole merkitystä, koska käytännössä on kuitenkin hankittava uutta kalustoa. Vaikeutena on pikemminkin jälkimarkkinoiden pienuus. Jos nimittäin toiminta kaatuu kaluston hankinnan jälkeen, mitä sillä tehdään silloin? Junatyypin pitäisi olla sellainen, että sitä voi käyttää muualla Pohjolassa vain telit ja sähköjärjestelmä vaihtaen (ellei sitten tehdä suoraan kaksisysteemistä). Toinen mahdollisuus on yhteensopivuus Venäjän kanssa.
> Toiminnan aloittamisessa on aikataulutusongelma. Parhaimmillaankin uuden kaluston hankinta vie pari vuotta, jos se on valmiiksi tyyppihyväksytty ja sisään ajettu. Ennen sitovaa ostopäätöstä operaattorilla on oltava varmuus sopivan ratakapasiteetin saannista. Voisi ajatella yhden junayksikön hankintaa ensin sekä sen hyväksyttämistä ja testaamista. Sekin vaatisi melkoista alkupanostusta.
> Juha


Jos operaattori aloittaa esim Luulaja-Oulu yhteydellä niin samaa junaa tuskin ajettaisiin koko matkalla vaan juna vaihtuu siellä missä vaihtuu raideleveys ja sähköjärjestelmä. Jollakin käytetyllä, esim itä-euroopasta ostetulla tai vuokratulla junalla voisi ajaa sitten Suomen puolella. Ellei VR myy ylijäämäkalustoaan pois?

t. Rainer

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Toinen este markkinoille tulolle on ratakapasiteetin puute. Väitetään VR käyttävän kaiken nykyisen vapaan junakapasiteetin. Liikenteen lisääminen edellyttäisi ainakin merkittäviä uudelleenjärjestelyitä. Jos VR:n nykyliikenne on etusijalla, uuden yrittäjän junat joutuisivat väistämään niitä. Tällöin voi olla vaikea löytää taloudellisesti järkeviä aikataulupolkuja, siis tarpeeksi nopeita ja sopivaan ajankohtaan. Junamäärän lisääntyessä nopeustaso todennäköisesti laskee.
Yhtenäisen, koko maan kattavan aikataulujärjestelmän ylläpitäminen on vapaassa kilpailussa hankalampaa. Mikä taho sellaisen laatii? Kyynisesti ajatellen yksityisen operaattorin ei välttämättä kannata sellaisesta välittää, jolloin liikennöinti voidaan optimoida muiden seikkojen suhteen, esimerkiksi mahdollisimman tehokkaan kalustonkäytön.
Juha

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Yhtenäisen, koko maan kattavan aikataulujärjestelmän ylläpitäminen on vapaassa kilpailussa hankalampaa. Mikä taho sellaisen laatii? Kyynisesti ajatellen yksityisen operaattorin ei välttämättä kannata sellaisesta välittää, jolloin liikennöinti voidaan optimoida muiden seikkojen suhteen, esimerkiksi mahdollisimman tehokkaan kalustonkäytön.


Tyhmempi ajattelisi että kun ratakapasiteetti jaetaan, niin samasta datasta saisi myös juna-aikataulut... Lisäksi liikennekaaressahan määritellään noita yhteisiä tietovarantoja, mihin kaikkien liikennemuotojen tietoja täytyy lähettää. Nykyinen finap ei toki ole ihan sillä tasolla, mutta voisi ajatella että standardoinnin myötä siellä alettaisiin vaatimaan aikataulut suoraan yhteensopivassa muodossa (estim. GTFS tai Netex).

----------


## msorri

> Toinen este markkinoille tulolle on ratakapasiteetin puute. Väitetään VR käyttävän kaiken nykyisen vapaan junakapasiteetin. Liikenteen lisääminen edellyttäisi ainakin merkittäviä uudelleenjärjestelyitä. Jos VR:n nykyliikenne on etusijalla, uuden yrittäjän junat joutuisivat väistämään niitä. Tällöin voi olla vaikea löytää taloudellisesti järkeviä aikataulupolkuja, siis tarpeeksi nopeita ja sopivaan ajankohtaan. Junamäärän lisääntyessä nopeustaso todennäköisesti laskee.
> Yhtenäisen, koko maan kattavan aikataulujärjestelmän ylläpitäminen on vapaassa kilpailussa hankalampaa. Mikä taho sellaisen laatii? Kyynisesti ajatellen yksityisen operaattorin ei välttämättä kannata sellaisesta välittää, jolloin liikennöinti voidaan optimoida muiden seikkojen suhteen, esimerkiksi mahdollisimman tehokkaan kalustonkäytön.
> Juha


Traffic Management Finland niitä aikatauluja ylläpitää nykyäänkin. Ainut VR:ään viittaava kohta aikatauludatassa on operaattorin tunnus, joka nykyiselläänkin vaihtelee Destiasta Fenniarailiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Traffic Management Finland niitä aikatauluja ylläpitää nykyäänkin. Ainut VR:ään viittaava kohta aikatauludatassa on operaattorin tunnus, joka nykyiselläänkin vaihtelee Destiasta Fenniarailiin.


Väyläviraston rataverkon verkkoselostuksessa  https://julkaisut.vayla.fi/pdf8/lv_2...s_2020_web.pdf on myös kuvattu tarkkaan prosessit miten kapasiteettia myönnetään.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Kyllä esim. Jokelassa, Järvenpäässä, Keravalla ja Hyvinkäällä raiteen numero 1 täytyy olla se, josta suurin osa matkustajista junaan nousee sen sijaan että välissä olisi joku este kaukojunaraiteesta....


Reunalaituri on ihan kiva mutta sen hyöty jää helposti kakkoseksi sille, että junien hankala kääntäminen vähentää mahdollisten junavuorojen määrää. 

Nykyisellä pääradalla on valmiiksikin hyvin vähällä käytöllä olevia "ykkösraiteita" mm. Malmilla, Pukinmäessä ja Puistolassa. Jos niille ei voi järkevästi ajaa junia, ne kasvavat heinää, murentuvat ja ennen pitkää puretaan.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

> Reunalaituri on ihan kiva mutta sen hyöty jää helposti kakkoseksi sille, että junien hankala kääntäminen vähentää mahdollisten junavuorojen määrää. 
> 
> Nykyisellä pääradalla on valmiiksikin hyvin vähällä käytöllä olevia "ykkösraiteita" mm. Malmilla, Pukinmäessä ja Puistolassa. Jos niille ei voi järkevästi ajaa junia, ne kasvavat heinää, murentuvat ja ennen pitkää puretaan.


Täysin samaa mieltä. Lähijunien kääntäminen Jokelassa tulee olemaan vaikeaa. Vähintään vaaditaan raiteenvaihtopaikka sen eteläpuolelle ja kääntymislaituri 1. ja 2. raiteen väliin. Vaihtoehtoisesti raiteen vaihto vai tapahtua pohjoispuolella (J-juna käyttää 4. raiteen laituria). Kääntymiseen tarvitaan lisäksi kääntöraide 1. ja 2. raiteiden väliin. Kummassakin tapauksessa sopivan raon löytäminen nopean liikenteen sekaan on hankalaa. Sama ongelma tulee olemaan myös Riihimäellä.
Näyttää siltä, että siirryttäessä kaksiraiteisesta radasta neliraiteiseen junien kulkua erilaisissa solmupisteissä (liittymissä ja liikenteen päättymiskohdissa) ei ole suunniteltu kunnolla. Rakennetaan kyllä kalliita lisäraiteita mutta jätetään liittymät retuperälle. Kuin yrittäisi tehdä moottoritietä liikennevaloristeyksillä. Tämä tulee pitemmän päälle kalliiksi junakapasiteetin alentuessa ja liikennöinnin vaikeutuessa.
Juha

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Täysin samaa mieltä. Lähijunien kääntäminen Jokelassa tulee olemaan vaikeaa. Vähintään vaaditaan raiteenvaihtopaikka sen eteläpuolelle ja kääntymislaituri 1. ja 2. raiteen väliin. Vaihtoehtoisesti raiteen vaihto vai tapahtua pohjoispuolella (J-juna käyttää 4. raiteen laituria). Kääntymiseen tarvitaan lisäksi kääntöraide 1. ja 2. raiteiden väliin. Kummassakin tapauksessa sopivan raon löytäminen nopean liikenteen sekaan on hankalaa. Sama ongelma tulee olemaan myös Riihimäellä.
> Näyttää siltä, että siirryttäessä kaksiraiteisesta radasta neliraiteiseen junien kulkua erilaisissa solmupisteissä (liittymissä ja liikenteen päättymiskohdissa) ei ole suunniteltu kunnolla. Rakennetaan kyllä kalliita lisäraiteita mutta jätetään liittymät retuperälle. Kuin yrittäisi tehdä moottoritietä liikennevaloristeyksillä. Tämä tulee pitemmän päälle kalliiksi junakapasiteetin alentuessa ja liikennöinnin vaikeutuessa.
> Juha


Minä itse en näkisi tätä minään mahdottomana ongelmana. Jos tilaa on Jokelan kohdalla viidennelle raiteelle, käännön saa kyllä järjestymään: pitää vain katsoa, että lähiliikenneraiteelta ei puolta vaihdettaessa mennä kerralla  molempien kaukoliikenteen raiteiden ylitse. Eli etelästä tullessa mennään ensin pohjoiseen menevän kaukoliikenneraiteen yli keskelle tulevalle uudelle raiteelle, joka on niin pitkä, että paikallisjuna sopii siihen seisomaan. Tästä jatketaan sitten etelään menevän kaukoliikenteen raiteen ylitse. Tällä järjestelyllä kummaltakin kaukoliikenteen raiteelta ei tarvitse löytää kuin muutaman minuutin aukko.

Tällaisen järjestelyn voi tehdä yhtä hyvin Jokelan etelä- kuin pohjoispuolelle. Pohjoispuolen etuna on se, että mahdollinen odotus keskialueella tapahtuu ilman matkustajia. Tässä tapauksessa keskialueen uusi raide on syytä olla samalla myös kääntöraide. Eteläpuolen etuna taas on mahdollisuus nopeaan kääntöön, kun kääntö ja pysähdys matkustajien jättöä ja ottoa varten voi tehdä samalla kertaa. Kierrosaika junilla jää tällä tavalla lyhyemmäksi, jos aikataulurakenne mahdollistaa paluun heti tulon jälkeen. Lisälaitureita ei tarvita, sillä juna Jokelasta etelään ei tietenkään lähde samaan aikaan pohjoisesta etelään menevän paikallisjunan kanssa. Siksi riittää pistoraide laitureiden pohjoispuolella. Tietysti uudenkin matkustajaraiteen voi Jokelaan rakentaa, jos se ei tule kalliiksi. Onhan silläkin etunsa.

Tietenkin kun vaihteilla, varsinkin suurnopeusvaihteilla on hintansa, saattaa sekin olla jopa mahdollista, että puolenvaihto eritasossa olisi halvempi rakentaa.

----------


## Metsätähti

Yle-sivulla tästä asiasta mitä siellä tapahtui Iso-Britaniassa: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10557963?fb...kHw4FMxJYrkOQM

Myöskin Virossa tämä ei onnistunut ja nyt juna-likenne hoitaa valtion omistaja Elron. Sitä ennen oli Edelaraudtee, junat oli vanhat, meni vain pari kertaa päivässä ja ne oli aika hidas.

----------


## vompatti

> Myöskin Virossa tämä ei onnistunut ja nyt juna-likenne hoitaa valtion omistaja Elron. Sitä ennen oli Edelaraudtee, junat oli vanhat, meni vain pari kertaa päivässä ja ne oli aika hidas.


Virossa ei ole ikinä kokeiltu vapaata matkustajaliikennettä rautateillä. Siellä oli yksi yhtiö, joka myi valtiolle liikennettä, jota valtio ei halunnut ostaa. Tämän vuoksi junia ei ajettu. Kun valtio lopulta halusi ostaa liikennettä, se alkoi hoitaa sitä itse. Ainoa maa, jossa junaliikenne on oikeasti vapaata, on Ruotsi. Sen onnistunutta liikenteen vapauttamista ei vain ikinä haluta ottaa esimerkiksi mediassa.

----------


## moxu

Jostain syystä muuten lähinnä kuolinilmoituksia julkaisevana urheilulehtenä tunnettu Turun Sanomat on ottanut asiakseen -ansiokkaasti- uutisoida VR:n vimmasta tuhota käyttökelpoista kalustoa, jota se ei halua edes teoriassa antaa, siis myydä tai vuokrata, jollekulle toiselle operaattorille. Ikävä kyllä tämäkin juttu on maksumuurin takana, mutta olennainen viesti siinä on luettavissa otsikosta ja ingressistä.
VR:n toimintaa ei voi puolustaa mitenkään.
Ei edes sillä, että romutettavat Eil-vaunut tosiaan ovat jo jokseenkin käyttökelvottomia romuja. Niin tietenkin, kun ovat joutuneet taivasalla ruostumaan noutajaa odotellessaan.
https://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/51...en+maanantaina

VR:n käyttökelpoista kalustoa niin sinisistä, Eileistä kuin yksikerroksisista Ex-intercityvaunuista koottuina junina odottelee ilmeisesti viimeiselle pajalle lähtöä Pasilan autoaseman tuntumassa. Seuraavaksi paalaukseen varmaan ruvetaan sitten ajamaan Pendolinoja (vai onko tämä vain toiveajattelua, että ikävässä prosessissa olisi edes yksi hyvä tuhoamiskohde)?
Efit- ja Eil-vaunuista rakennettava kaksivaunuinen kiskobussi olisi muuten sellainen hanke, joka VR:n kannattaisi rakentaa itse, ainakin Savonlinnan ja Pohjois-Karjalan linjoille. Kierrätyskalusto olisi varmasti taloudellisempi ratkaisu kuin jokin ulkomainen ratkaisu, jollainen onnettomien Dm12:n korvaajaksi muuten varmaan jo lähivuosina olisi hankittava, jos liikennettä hiljaisilla radoilla ylipäätään on tarkoitus jatkaa.

----------


## j-lu

En muista missä, mutta törmäsin jossain huhuun, että sosialistihallituksemme neuvottelee VRn kanssa 9-vuotisesta yksinoikeussopparista matkustajaliikenteeseen.

Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että komia homma ja ei tarvitse odottaa lähiliikennettä Turun ja Tampereen seuduille jatkossakaan. Edit: tai paljon muutakaan matkustaliikenteen kehittämistä.

----------


## moxu

Demarien kannalta ilmeisesti on parempi pitää työttömyyskortistossa järjestäytynyttä junankuljettajaa kuin ottaa sitä riskiä, että tämä kilpailutettua taajamajunaa esim.Varsinais-Suomessa, Pirkanmaalla, Kymenlaaksossa, Oulun seudulla tai Pohjois-Savon ja Pohjois-Karjalan radoilla ajaessaan joutuisi jonkun muun kuin VR:n leipiin. Yhdenlaista ei-oikeistolaista politiikkaahan se tietysti on sekin, mutta luulisi edes järjestösektorista irti päässeen vasemmiston ja siihen koskaan mitenkään sidoksissa olemattomien vihreiden puolustavanjoukkoliikenteen kehittämistä sekä ympäristö- että työllisyyssyistä. 
Juniahan Suomen radoille totisesti mahtuisi.

----------


## Salomaa

> En muista missä, mutta törmäsin jossain huhuun, että sosialistihallituksemme neuvottelee VRn kanssa 9-vuotisesta yksinoikeussopparista matkustajaliikenteeseen.
> 
> Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että komia homma ja ei tarvitse odottaa lähiliikennettä Turun ja Tampereen seuduille jatkossakaan. Edit: tai paljon muutakaan matkustaliikenteen kehittämistä.


Saattaisi olla pienempi paha tuo ratkaisu. Vai odotetaanko kilpailulla riemumielin jotain sellaista autuaaksitekevyyttä, mistä saatiin nauttia taksien ja sähkönjakelun kanssa.

----------


## moxu

Eiköhän tässä odoteta lähinnä sitä, että Fölin ja Nyssen kaltaiset toimijat -samaan tapaan kuin HSL- saisivat tehdä omalla alueellaan paikallisliikenteen kilpailutuksia myös radoille. Täytyy olla todella päästään vialla väittäessään olevansa ympäristötietoinen, demokraatti tai sosialisti ja suosia näkemystä, että on parempi ettei rautateillä ole paikallisliikennettä kuin että sitä olisi.
Nykyiset kiskobussitarjonnat ovat lähinnä huonoja vitsejä, Eilien kunnostaminen asiallisiksi kaksivaunuisiksi hybriditoimintoisiski kiskobusseiksi matalalattiaisella välipalalla olisi sitä kierrätystä, mitä tarvittaisiin. Ympäristöväen pitäisi tosissaan älähtää siitä, että VR joko tahallaan tai tyhmyyttään väärinkäyttää sanaa "kierrätys" tarkoittaessaan kalustonsa romuttamista.

----------


## Melamies

> Ympäristöväen pitäisi tosissaan älähtää siitä, että VR joko tahallaan tai tyhmyyttään väärinkäyttää sanaa "kierrätys" tarkoittaessaan kalustonsa romuttamista.


Niin. Voihan järki sumentua itse kullakin, jos ei pidä VR:n päätöksestä romuttaa vanhaa kalustoaan. Kierrätys on kuitenkin tasan oikea termi. Käyttökelpoiset raaka-aineet otetaan talteen ja kierrätetään uudelleen käytettäviksi.

https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kierr%C3%A4tys

----------


## laurira

> En muista missä, mutta törmäsin jossain huhuun, että sosialistihallituksemme neuvottelee VRn kanssa 9-vuotisesta yksinoikeussopparista matkustajaliikenteeseen.
> 
> Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että komia homma ja ei tarvitse odottaa lähiliikennettä Turun ja Tampereen seuduille jatkossakaan. Edit: tai paljon muutakaan matkustaliikenteen kehittämistä.


Ei ole enää yksinoikeutta VR:llä, se purettiin 12.12.2020 LVM:n päätöksellä.

"Uusi sopimus korvaa nykyisen sopimusjärjestelyn kokonaisuudessaan ja sen myötä myös VR:lle vuonna 2009 myönnetty yksinoikeus päättyy. Uudessa sopimuksessa liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön käyttöoikeussopimuksen määrittelemä ns. velvoiteliikenne siirtyy osaksi valtion hankkimaa ostoliikennettä. Muutoksella on tarkoitus selkeyttää nykyistä sopimusjärjestelyä. Sopimusmallin kehittämisestä on neuvoteltu alkuvuodesta lähtien."

Ostosopimus https://www.lvm.fi/-/lvm-n-ja-vr-n-v...opimus-1247204

----------


## j-lu

^ Käytännössä sopimuksella turvataan Vr:n monopoli henkilöliikenteessä vajaaksi vuosikymmeneksi, kilpailutuksia ei tule. Se on sitten semantiikkaa, onko "yksinoikeus" vai ei.

----------


## laurira

> ^ Käytännössä sopimuksella turvataan Vr:n monopoli henkilöliikenteessä vajaaksi vuosikymmeneksi, kilpailutuksia ei tule. Se on sitten semantiikkaa, onko "yksinoikeus" vai ei.


Kilpailija voi tulla open-access periaatteella, eli oma kalusto mukana koska tahansa mille tahansa osuudelle. Ja LVM:n on kilpailutettava ostoliikennettämyöhemmin  kun on toinen operaattori. Näin kirjattu hallitusohjelmassa ja EU 4.rautatiepaketissa.

Lauri

----------


## moxu

> Niin. Voihan järki sumentua itse kullakin, jos ei pidä VR:n päätöksestä romuttaa vanhaa kalustoaan. Kierrätys on kuitenkin tasan oikea termi. Käyttökelpoiset raaka-aineet otetaan talteen ja kierrätetään uudelleen käytettäviksi.
> 
> https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kierr%C3%A4tys


Kerrotko vielä, mitä osia Eil-vaunuista (joiden on annettu liikenteestä poistamisensa jälkeen päästä aika rähjäiseen kuntoon) kierrätetään? Alustat ja korit lienevät pääosin kunnossa, eli kierrätyskelpoisia, ikkunat ja valaisimet tohjona, penkit homeessa...

VR olisi halutessaan voinut tosiaan kierrättää Eil-kalustonsa hyötykäyttöön, ja myydä sitten hyvään hintaan alueellisille palvelun tilaajien kalustofirmoille. Kahden Eil-vaunun väliin rakennettava matalalattiainen väliosa invavessoineen ja pyöräparkkeineen sekä molempien vaunujen toiseen päätyyn tehtävät ohjaamot ja moottorit mahdollistaisivat näin syntyvän kiskobussin käytön useillakin rataosuuksilla vielä pitkään. Nyssen alueella ne voisivat operoida myös Orivedeltä pohjoiseen, Savo-Karjalassa Joensuun ja Kuopion välin voisi elvyttää ja Joensuun ja Pieksämäen välille saisi ainakin nykyistä paremman tilanteen Dm12:n täydellisen riittämättömyyden takia. Savonlinnan yhteys voisi alkaa etelämpää, esim.Imatralta. Välipalaratkaisu toimisi varmasti myös Sm2-yksiköissä, joista niinikään osan voisi siirtää aluetoimijoiden hallintaan. Kilpailutuksissa VR olisi todennäköisesti vahvin tarjokas riippumatta siitä, kuka kaluston omistaisi, kunhan sitä asiallista kalustoa olisi.
Myös muilla nykyisin kiskobusseilla operoiduilla osuuksilla kierrätysmateriaalille olisi varmasti tarvetta -Eil-vaunuja sen paremmin kuin Dm12-malliakaan ei varmasti kukaan kaipaakaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> myydä sitten hyvään hintaan alueellisille palvelun tilaajien kalustofirmoille.


Olen tainnut missata jotain, kun en tiedäkään tuollaisten olemassaolosta Suomessa. Okei, pääkaupunkiseudulla on Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy, vaikkei se olekaan tilaajan omistama, mutta omistaa kalustoa HSL:n tarpeisiin. Sekin on saanut HSL:ltä toimeksiannon valmistella uusien sähkömoottorijunien hankintaa, ei käytetyn kaluston.

----------


## Melamies

> Kerrotko vielä, mitä osia Eil-vaunuista (joiden on annettu liikenteestä poistamisensa jälkeen päästä aika rähjäiseen kuntoon) kierrätetään? Alustat ja korit lienevät pääosin kunnossa, eli kierrätyskelpoisia, ikkunat ja valaisimet tohjona, penkit homeessa...


VR on julkisuudessa kertonut ottavansa vaunuista varaosia talteen, mutta ei ole julkisuudessa avannut asiaa enempää, joten en tiedä mitä osia.  Kaikki loppu vaunuista kierrätetään viimeistä mutteria myöten Kuusakoski Oy:n laitoksella Heinolan Myllyojalla.

Esim autokierrätys ei tarkoita auton myymistä naapurin arskalle, vaan sen romuttamista ja raaka-aineiden hyödyntämistä.

https://autokierratys.fi/

Myöskään Suomessa järjestetty renkaiden kierrätys ei tarkoita niiden kirpputorimyyntiä: https://www.rengaskierratys.com/

On toki olemassa harhaanjohtavasti nimettyjä kierrätyskeskuksia, joissa kaatopaikalle kuuluvaa roinaa jaetaan uudelleen käytettäväksi, mutta kyse on vain yhteiskunnan rahoilla toimivista puuhastelukirpputoreista.

Aikuisten maailmassa kierrätys tarkoittaa siis romujen jauhamista tuusan nuuskaksi ja syntyneen jauhon käyttämistä raaka-ainetuotannossa.

----------


## moxu

> Olen tainnut missata jotain, kun en tiedäkään tuollaisten olemassaolosta Suomessa.


Et ole missannut mitään. Juttu vain on niin, että jos alueellisella toimijalla olisi liikenteen tilaamisoikeus, se melko suurella todennäköisyydellä perustaisi moisen yhtiön, joka hyvinkin saattaisi olla kiinnostunut kierrätyskalustostakin. Olisihan se kuitenkin melko todennäköisesti edullisempaa kuin uudisyksiköiden hankinta ja -mikä vielä olennaisempaa- junat olisivat olemassa miltei saman tien ja liikenne voitaisiin aloittaa mahdollisimman pian.
Eil-kaluston romuttaminen on ikävä asia juuri siksi, että siitä olisi uusia kiskobusseja ollut mahdollista saneerata. Sinisistä tai Ex-sarjan vaunuista se olisi työläämpää, vaikka takavuosien "Junttilan salama" olikin kiintoisa ennakkotapaus.

----------


## kuukanko

> Juttu vain on niin, että jos alueellisella toimijalla olisi liikenteen tilaamisoikeus, se melko suurella todennäköisyydellä perustaisi moisen yhtiön, joka hyvinkin saattaisi olla kiinnostunut kierrätyskalustostakin.


Jos alueellisilla toimijoilla olisi halua tilata junaliikennettä, ne varmaan lobbaisivat sitä (myös julkisuudessa). Vaikka nyt pyörii valtion rahalla alueellisia lähijunaliikennekokeiluja, on Tampereen seutu ainoa kaupunkiseutu jolta löytyi kokeiluun kelpaava aihio. Jos ja kun alueellista kaupunkiliikennettä joskus tulee muuallekin kuin pääkaupunkiseudulle, niin eiköhän sitä ajeta sähkömoottorijunilla eikä tarkoitukseen huonosti sopivilla veturivetoisilla junilla.

----------


## vristo

> Jos ja kun alueellista kaupunkiliikennettä joskus tulee muuallekin kuin pääkaupunkiseudulle, niin eiköhän sitä ajeta sähkömoottorijunilla eikä tarkoitukseen huonosti sopivilla veturivetoisilla junilla.


Jotka ovat kaiken lisäksi esteellisiä, joka ei sovi nykypäivän vaatimuksiin. 
Koko Euroopan laajuisesti ollaan rautateiden henkilöliikenteessä siirtymässä moottorijuniin ja jos jotain alueellista kaupunkijunaliikennettä olisi Suomessa, niin esimerkiksi Suomen speksien mukaan tehtyjä FLIRTejä saa kyllä sähkö- sekä dieselsähköisinä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos alueellisilla toimijoilla olisi halua tilata junaliikennettä, ne varmaan lobbaisivat sitä (myös julkisuudessa). Vaikka nyt pyörii valtion rahalla alueellisia lähijunaliikennekokeiluja, on Tampereen seutu ainoa kaupunkiseutu jolta löytyi kokeiluun kelpaava aihio. Jos ja kun alueellista kaupunkiliikennettä joskus tulee muuallekin kuin pääkaupunkiseudulle, niin eiköhän sitä ajeta sähkömoottorijunilla eikä tarkoitukseen huonosti sopivilla veturivetoisilla junilla.


Eil-vaunut joita VR romuttaa nyt urakalla soveltuvat parhaiten maakuntien taajamajunaiikenteeseen ja kaukojuniin ruuhkahuippuja tasaamaan. Niissä on sellainen rajoite että radan pitää olla sähköistetty, eli ihan suoraan esim Dm 12 kiskobussien korvaajaksi niistä ei ole, mutta radoille joille on haluttu uutta liikennettä ja/tai joille on sähköistys tulossa pian, esim Helsinki-Karjaa-Hanko tai Oulu-Kemi-Haaparanta tai Kokemäki-Rauma tai Turku-Uusikaupunki tai Jyväskylä-Äänekoski, ne sopisivat taajamajuniiin.

VR pelkää sitä että jokin kilpailija saisi ne ja kunnostaisi ne uusimalla sisustuksen kaukojunakelpoisiksi. Niissä on se etu sinisiin vaunuihin verrattuna että ovat paremmassa kunnossa koska niillä on ajettu huomattavasti vähemmän, ja ovet saadaan auki ja kiinni kauko-ohjatusti. Ovet ja eteiset ovat sen verran leveät että voidaan rakentaa yhteen vaunuun/juna ramppi niille jotka tarvitsevat esteettöntä pääsyä.

Mulle on yksi hailee montako operaattoria Suomessa on vai jatkuuko VR:n yksinelo, mutta se että hävitetään veronmaksajien rahoilla hankittua kalustoa on ahneuden huippu.

t. Rainer

----------


## Hermanni

> Koko Euroopan laajuisesti ollaan rautateiden henkilöliikenteessä siirtymässä moottorijuniin ja jos jotain alueellista kaupunkijunaliikennettä olisi Suomessa, niin esimerkiksi Suomen speksien mukaan tehtyjä FLIRTejä saa kyllä sähkö- sekä dieselsähköisinä.


Hullua että Suomeen hankittiin "rahapulassa" näitä kapearunkoisia 3 200 mm FLIRTejä, kun taas etelänaapurimme Viro hankki 3 500 mm leveitä FLIRTejä.
Tuo 300 mm merkitsee aika paljon sisätilojen leveydessä, saatikka meillä jouduttiin kapean rungon takia lisäämään astinlaudat jottei jalka putoa junan ja laiturin väliin..

----------


## kuukanko

> se että hävitetään veronmaksajien rahoilla hankittua kalustoa on ahneuden huippu.


Jossakin vaiheessa se kalusto tulee elinkaarensa päähän. Eil-vaunuilla on nyt ikää 32 - 37 vuotta eikä näköpiirissä ole käyttöä niille, joten vaikka joku keksisi niille käyttöä tulevaisuudessa, olisivat ne siinä vaiheessa jo varsin iäkkäitä. Pitkä seisonta ei ainakaan tee hyvää niille ja maksaa sekin (maksaisi vielä enemmän, jos niitä seisotettaisiin niin että ne olisivat turvassa vandaaleilta).

Voi tietysti sanoa, että Eil:t on korvattu uusilla vaunuilla liian aikaisin, kun ne romutetaan alle 40-vuotiaina. Taustalla oli HSL:n junaliikenteen kilpailutus, missä yhteydessä HSL halusi koko liikenteensä ajettavaksi Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy:n omistamilla junilla ja sinänsä ihan kuranttia Sm2-kalustoa laitettiin pois HSL-liikenteestä. VR sitten korvasi Eil-junat lähiliikenteeseen paremmin soveltuvalla Sm2-kalustolla. Kilpailutus laski HSL:n liikenteen hintaa reilusti ja onko jopa niin, että kilpailutuksen tuomilla säästöillä voidaan kattaa Sm5:ien suuremmat pääomakustannukset?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jossakin vaiheessa se kalusto tulee elinkaarensa päähän. Eil-vaunuilla on nyt ikää 32 - 37 vuotta eikä näköpiirissä ole käyttöä niille, joten vaikka joku keksisi niille käyttöä tulevaisuudessa, olisivat ne siinä vaiheessa jo varsin iäkkäitä. Pitkä seisonta ei ainakaan tee hyvää niille ja maksaa sekin (maksaisi vielä enemmän, jos niitä seisotettaisiin niin että ne olisivat turvassa vandaaleilta).
> 
> Voi tietysti sanoa, että Eil:t on korvattu uusilla vaunuilla liian aikaisin, kun ne romutetaan alle 40-vuotiaina. Taustalla oli HSL:n junaliikenteen kilpailutus, missä yhteydessä HSL halusi koko liikenteensä ajettavaksi Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy:n omistamilla junilla ja sinänsä ihan kuranttia Sm2-kalustoa laitettiin pois HSL-liikenteestä. VR sitten korvasi Eil-junat lähiliikenteeseen paremmin soveltuvalla Sm2-kalustolla. Kilpailutus laski HSL:n liikenteen hintaa reilusti ja onko jopa niin, että kilpailutuksen tuomilla säästöillä voidaan kattaa Sm5:ien suuremmat pääomakustannukset?


Kyllä, mutta Suomi on iso maa ja junia kulkee muuallakin kuin HSL-alueella. Eil-kalusto oli hankala pk-seudun lähijunissa koska ohjausvauna ei niitä varten koskaan rakennettu eli runko oli aina työnnettävä Ilmalaan keikan jällkeen. Mutta muualla kuin pk-seudulla ne toimisivat ihan hyvin. 

Suomi on rautatieliikenteelle ongelmallinen raideleveyseron takia ja kustannusten kalleuden ja ohuiden matkustajavirtojen takia ruuhka-Suomea lukuuottamatta. Jos ei ketään muuta operaattoria anneta edes kokeilla ajaa jotain taajamajunareittiä jota VR nyt ei halua ajaa, käytetyllä kalustolla, ei se tule toteutumaan koskaan uudellakaan kalustolla. 

Onko ainoa vaihtoehto sitten että koko VR lyödään päreiksi kuten Sipilän hallitus yritti, mutta ei ehtinyt, ja siirretään koko kalusto valtion kalustoyhtiöön? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Makke93

> Jos alueellisilla toimijoilla olisi halua tilata junaliikennettä, ne varmaan lobbaisivat sitä (myös julkisuudessa). Vaikka nyt pyörii valtion rahalla alueellisia lähijunaliikennekokeiluja, on Tampereen seutu ainoa kaupunkiseutu jolta löytyi kokeiluun kelpaava aihio. Jos ja kun alueellista kaupunkiliikennettä joskus tulee muuallekin kuin pääkaupunkiseudulle, niin eiköhän sitä ajeta sähkömoottorijunilla eikä tarkoitukseen huonosti sopivilla veturivetoisilla junilla.


Mä olin näistä ymmärtänyt, että Turun seutu olisi ELY-keskuksen kautta pyytänyt samanlaisen lähijunapilotin aloittamista siellä kun nyt menee Pirkanmaalla. Se on tyssähtänyt siihen, että VR on sanonut ettei kalusto riitä. Aika moni näyttäis olevan sitä mieltä, että jos Turku olisi itse saanut tilata liikennettä se olisi pystynyt kyseenalaistamaan väitteen kaluston riittämättömyydestä, jota ELY-keskus ei tehnyt.

Veturivetoisella kalustolla ajamisen juju on kai se, että niitä saataisiin pienillä säädöillä vapaaksi. Eikä niillä olisi tarkoitusta ajaa liikennettä kauaa. Vaan sen verran, että voidaan näyttää, että olisi kysyntää, jotta voidaan perustella oman kaluston hankinnan riski.




> Jotka ovat kaiken lisäksi esteellisiä, joka ei sovi nykypäivän vaatimuksiin. 
> Koko Euroopan laajuisesti ollaan rautateiden henkilöliikenteessä siirtymässä moottorijuniin ja jos jotain alueellista kaupunkijunaliikennettä olisi Suomessa, niin esimerkiksi Suomen speksien mukaan tehtyjä FLIRTejä saa kyllä sähkö- sekä dieselsähköisinä.


Ehdotus on kai ollut, että Eil-vaunuja olisi käytetty sekaisin matalalattiaisten IC-vaunujen kanssa, jotta oltaisiin saatu edes osittaista esteettömyyttä. IC-vaunuja taas oltaisiin saatu vapaaksi pistämällä Eil-vaunuja niiden tilalle kaukoliiikenteen ruuhkavuoroihin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mä olin näistä ymmärtänyt, että Turun seutu olisi ELY-keskuksen kautta pyytänyt samanlaisen lähijunapilotin aloittamista siellä kun nyt menee Pirkanmaalla. Se on tyssähtänyt siihen, että VR on sanonut ettei kalusto riitä. Aika moni näyttäis olevan sitä mieltä, että jos Turku olisi itse saanut tilata liikennettä se olisi pystynyt kyseenalaistamaan väitteen kaluston riittämättömyydestä, jota ELY-keskus ei tehnyt.


Turku ei kuitenkaan lähtenyt julkisuudessa mitenkään kertomaan asiasta. Jos Turun seudulla olisi järjestetty lähijunapilotti, olisi sekin kannattanut hoitaa ennemmin Sm2-junilla kuin Eil:eillä. Meneehän niitä Sm2:iakin nyt naulatehtaalle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hullua että Suomeen hankittiin "rahapulassa" näitä kapearunkoisia 3 200 mm FLIRTejä, kun taas etelänaapurimme Viro hankki 3 500 mm leveitä FLIRTejä.
> Tuo 300 mm merkitsee aika paljon sisätilojen leveydessä, saatikka meillä jouduttiin kapean rungon takia lisäämään astinlaudat jottei jalka putoa junan ja laiturin väliin..


Hetkinen, onko maamme yleisellä rataverkolla paljonkin 3500 mm leveätä kalustoa henkilöliikenteessä? Sinisten vaunujen mittapiirroksissa suurin leveys on luokkaa 3074 mm, ja Sm1:n 3076 mm. Ainakin niihin nähden Sm5:n leveys on jotain muuta kuin kapea.

----------


## 339-DF

Onko Eil-vaunut niitä punavalkoisia Riihimäen ruuhkavuorojen vaunuja? Jos ovat, niin nehän nyt varmasti ovat ikävuosiinsa nähden oikein hyvässä kunnossa ja vähän kuluneita, kun niillä ei vuosikymmenten kuluessa koskaan ole ajettu muuta kuin pari lähtöä päivässä. Eihän sellainen kalusto kulu millään.

----------


## Makke93

> Onko Eil-vaunut niitä punavalkoisia Riihimäen ruuhkavuorojen vaunuja? Jos ovat, niin nehän nyt varmasti ovat ikävuosiinsa nähden oikein hyvässä kunnossa ja vähän kuluneita, kun niillä ei vuosikymmenten kuluessa koskaan ole ajettu muuta kuin pari lähtöä päivässä. Eihän sellainen kalusto kulu millään.


Paitsi, että ne oli seissyt avoimilla ratapihoilla vandalisoitavana ja homehtumassa kolme vuotta ennen kuin tuli lähtö romut.. eikun kierrätettäväksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> VR pelkää sitä että jokin kilpailija saisi ne ja kunnostaisi ne uusimalla sisustuksen kaukojunakelpoisiksi. Niissä on se etu sinisiin vaunuihin verrattuna että ovat paremmassa kunnossa koska niillä on ajettu huomattavasti vähemmän, ja ovet saadaan auki ja kiinni kauko-ohjatusti. Ovet ja eteiset ovat sen verran leveät että voidaan rakentaa yhteen vaunuun/juna ramppi niille jotka tarvitsevat esteettöntä pääsyä.
> 
> Mulle on yksi hailee montako operaattoria Suomessa on vai jatkuuko VR:n yksinelo, mutta se että hävitetään veronmaksajien rahoilla hankittua kalustoa on ahneuden huippu.


On päivänselvää, että asia on näin. Berner kielsi romutukset, mutta kun Berner lähti, niin romutukset jatkuu. Ja sinänsähän tietenkään pelkkä romutusten kieltäminen ei vielä auta, ainahan nykyinen omistaja voi hoitaa kalustoa niin huonosti että se romuttuu itsekseen, ja niin kai VR tekikin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:33 ----------




> Paitsi, että ne oli seissyt avoimilla ratapihoilla vandalisoitavana ja homehtumassa kolme vuotta ennen kuin tuli lähtö romut.. eikun kierrätettäväksi.


Heh, ehdit kirjoittaa nyt saman kuin minkä mä samaan aikaan tuohon omaan viestiini  :Smile:

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Onko Eil-vaunut niitä punavalkoisia Riihimäen ruuhkavuorojen vaunuja? Jos ovat, niin nehän nyt varmasti ovat ikävuosiinsa nähden oikein hyvässä kunnossa ja vähän kuluneita, kun niillä ei vuosikymmenten kuluessa koskaan ole ajettu muuta kuin pari lähtöä päivässä. Eihän sellainen kalusto kulu millään.


Eil-vaunuilla ajetaan Kouvolan Z-junat aamulla Helsinkiin ja iltapäivällä Kouvolaan (1 arkisin päivässä suuntaansa).

----------


## tlajunen

> Hetkinen, onko maamme yleisellä rataverkolla paljonkin 3500 mm leveätä kalustoa henkilöliikenteessä?


Ei lainkaan. Suomen kuormaulottuma sallii maksimissaan 3400 mm leveän kaluston.

----------


## KMT

Harmittavaa, että Virossa olisikin ollut uutta kalustoa, mutta sitten pitääkin olla kori isompi kuin Suomessa. Eikös sielläkin sähköistyshankkeita ole suunnitelmissa ja olisi kenties liki samalla raideleveydellä olevia dieselmoottorijunia voinut muuten saada jossakin vaiheessa saada kenties Suomeen?

Se nyt mielestäni mielenkiintoinen kuinka uusi ostoliikennesopimus tehdään. Määritelläänkö vain vuoroja, että nämä ajetaan ja onko siinä kuinka suunnitelmia vuoromäärän kasvattamiselle jos raideliikenteen suosio kasvaa. Ja että kiellettäisiinkö LVM:n ostaa muulta yritykseltä ostaa raideliikennettä, jos VR:n kanssa tehdyssä sopimuksessa ei ole jotain liikennettä ja tulevaisuudessa joku yritys tarjoaa jotain junaliikennettä mille nähdäänkin tarve. 

Itse näkisin tässä vaiheessa tärkeänä, että raideliikennettä voisi ostaa muutkin kuin LVM ja HSL. Jos joku nyt innostuisi markkinaehtoisesti tänne tulemaan niin voisi olla enemmän inspiraatiota kun voisi kenties markkinavetoiseen liikenteeseen yhdistää vaikka Turun alueen ostamaan paikallisliikennettä.

----------


## moxu

Tietääkseni suhteellisen monissa maissa on kierrätetty liikennekelpoisiksi paljon Eil-vaunuja vanhempia ja kovemmassa käytössä olleita vaunuja. Eikä kukaan niitä täälläkään tuollaisenaan liikenteeseen olisi tuomassa olipa nykykunto mikä tahansa, kunnostusvaihtoehtoja olisi useitakin -itse kannattamani kiskobusseiksi muuttaminen tai Silfverbergin ilmaisema kaukoliikenteeseen kunnostaminen sisustus uusimalla. Molemmat olisivat paljon järkevämpiä vaihtoehtoja kuin romuksi raijaaminen, jonka VR nyt tekee.

Eil-kalustosta (ja matalalattiaisesta väliosasta) rakennetuilla hybridikiskobusseilla olisi Tampereen seudulla se etu, että ne voisivat operoida myös Oriveden pohjoispuolisella radalla. Jos liikennealue kattaisi vain Pirkanmaan, olisi päättärinä ehkä Vilppula tai Mänttä, jos maakuntarajan saisi ylittää, voisi osa vuoroista jatkaa nykyiseen tapaan Haapamäelle tai Keuruulle asti.
Mainitunlaisia kiskobusseja voisi käyttää myös Joensuun suunnalla, josta liikenne voitaisiin elvyttää niin Nurmekseen kuin Pieksämäelle nykyistä runsaampana sekä lisäksi luoda vuoroja Outokummun ja Juankosken kautta Kuopioon. Myös Savonlinnan reitillä syntyvä paketti olisi varmasti nyky-tsendoliinoa toimivampi ratkaisu, ja epäilemättä Iisalmen ja Ylivieskan väliseen linjaan pätee sama totuus.
Välipalalla voisi jatkaa myös Sm2-yksiköitä, joiden reittialueita olisivat Tampereen ja Turun lähijunatarjonnan lisäksi nykyiset Lahti-Kouvola-Kotka-sektorin vuorot sekä kenties myös Kouvolan ja Mikkelin väli, edellyttäen Hillosensalmen ja Otavan seisakkeiden avaamista uudelleen.

Liikenteestä poistettuja lättähattuja taisi aikanaan päätyä jopa kesämökeiksi tai ainakin muuten yksityiseen omistukseen, mutta nyt VR kieltäytyy myymästä liikenteestä poistamiaan vaunuja rahallakaan, jottei vain kukaan pääsisi toteuttamaan todellista kierrätystä luomalla niistä uusien toimintavalmiuksien osia. Tämä on todella murheellista, eikä kenelläkään saisi olla oikeutta moista näkemystä puolustaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Tietääkseni suhteellisen monissa maissa on kierrätetty liikennekelpoisiksi paljon Eil-vaunuja vanhempia ja kovemmassa käytössä olleita vaunuja. Eikä kukaan niitä täälläkään tuollaisenaan liikenteeseen olisi tuomassa olipa nykykunto mikä tahansa, kunnostusvaihtoehtoja olisi useitakin -itse kannattamani kiskobusseiksi muuttaminen tai Silfverbergin ilmaisema kaukoliikenteeseen kunnostaminen sisustus uusimalla. Molemmat olisivat paljon järkevämpiä vaihtoehtoja kuin romuksi raijaaminen, jonka VR nyt tekee.
> 
> Eil-kalustosta (ja matalalattiaisesta väliosasta) rakennetuilla hybridikiskobusseilla olisi Tampereen seudulla se etu, että ne voisivat operoida myös Oriveden pohjoispuolisella radalla. Jos liikennealue kattaisi vain Pirkanmaan, olisi päättärinä ehkä Vilppula tai Mänttä, jos maakuntarajan saisi ylittää, voisi osa vuoroista jatkaa nykyiseen tapaan Haapamäelle tai Keuruulle asti.
> Mainitunlaisia kiskobusseja voisi käyttää myös Joensuun suunnalla, josta liikenne voitaisiin elvyttää niin Nurmekseen kuin Pieksämäelle nykyistä runsaampana sekä lisäksi luoda vuoroja Outokummun ja Juankosken kautta Kuopioon. Myös Savonlinnan reitillä syntyvä paketti olisi varmasti nyky-tsendoliinoa toimivampi ratkaisu, ja epäilemättä Iisalmen ja Ylivieskan väliseen linjaan pätee sama totuus.
> Välipalalla voisi jatkaa myös Sm2-yksiköitä, joiden reittialueita olisivat Tampereen ja Turun lähijunatarjonnan lisäksi nykyiset Lahti-Kouvola-Kotka-sektorin vuorot sekä kenties myös Kouvolan ja Mikkelin väli, edellyttäen Hillosensalmen ja Otavan seisakkeiden avaamista uudelleen.
> 
> Liikenteestä poistettuja lättähattuja taisi aikanaan päätyä jopa kesämökeiksi tai ainakin muuten yksityiseen omistukseen, mutta nyt VR kieltäytyy myymästä liikenteestä poistamiaan vaunuja rahallakaan, jottei vain kukaan pääsisi toteuttamaan todellista kierrätystä luomalla niistä uusien toimintavalmiuksien osia. Tämä on todella murheellista, eikä kenelläkään saisi olla oikeutta moista näkemystä puolustaa.


Kierrätys, kunnostamisvaihtoehto ja todellinen kierrätys. Uusi vuosi, mutta vanhat levyt.

Tässä kierrätetään muutamat Ex- ja Eil-vaunut Myllyojalla. Taustalla oleva paloitellun metallin keko juoruaa kierrätyksen olevan varsin todellista.

http://vaunut.org/kuva/144667?a=1

Kunnostamisesta on esimerkki tässä, HKL kunnostaa vanhat metrovaununsa.

http://vaunut.org/kuva/144281?a=1

Harvan väestötiheyden alueilla saattoi ennen koronapandemiaa todeta, että matkustajia ei ollut tietyillä yhteysväleillä paljon edes busseissa, joten tokkopa olisi junissakaan. Silloin ei ole mahdollisuutta markkinaehtoiseen matkustajajunaliikenteeseen, vaikka sitä harjoitettaisiin hankintahinnaltaan edullisella kymmeniä vuosia vanhalla kalustolla. Voidaan tietysti tehdä poliittinen päätös, että halutaan junaliikennettä johonkin, oli matkustajia tai ei ja maksaa liikenne käytännössä kokonaan yhteiskunnan varoilla. 

Kaikilla on oikeus mielipiteeseensä. 

"Tämä on todella murheellista, eikä kenelläkään saisi olla oikeutta moista näkemystä puolustaa."

En tiedä lainasitko ajatuksesi Hitleriltä, Stalinilta vai Maolta, mutta täysin vinksahtanut se on.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onko Eil-vaunut niitä punavalkoisia Riihimäen ruuhkavuorojen vaunuja? Jos ovat, niin nehän nyt varmasti ovat ikävuosiinsa nähden oikein hyvässä kunnossa ja vähän kuluneita, kun niillä ei vuosikymmenten kuluessa koskaan ole ajettu muuta kuin pari lähtöä päivässä. Eihän sellainen kalusto kulu millään.


Itse asian kannalta tällä ei ole merkitystä, mutta muistan kyllä, että 90-luvulla noita ruuhkajunavaunuja kytkettiin lisävaunuiksi kaukojuniin viikonloppuisin. Sinällään käytännöllistä, että kaukoliikenteen ja paikallisliikenteen ruuhkahuiput eivät osu päällekkäin. Ja tuohon maailmanaikaan kaukojunaliikenteen ruuhkahuiput olivat ymmärtääkseni paljon nykyistä terävämmän, kun maakuntarajojen ylittäminen oli pitkälti kotona tai jossain käymistä aina viikonloppuisin.

----------


## moxu

Ainakin perjantaisin neljän jälkeen Helsingistä Turkuun menneessä pikajunassa Eilejä oli, samoin Tampereen ja Kouvolan suuntien ruuhkavuoroissa. Ehkä 2-3 vaunua per juna. Matkustajien kannalta epämukavia, mutta sikäli toki paikkansa täyttäviä, että niissä sai reissata väljästi ja olla varma siitä, ettei kukaan tule väittämään istuvani hänen paikallaan.
Mitä tuohon Melamies-nimimerkin edelle linkittämään kuvaan tulee, pitää olla sokea nähdäkseen siinä jotain muuta kuin romutusletkan matkalla tiensä päähän. Murheellista kuvassa on myös se, että Eilien lisäksi pataan on päätymässä myös vanhemman polven yksikerroksisia IC-vaunuja, siis Ex-sarjaa, jota oikeasti tarvittaisiin ainakin yöjunissa ja hiljaisemmilla vuoroilla Oulun pohjoispuolella vielä pitkään. Se, että näitäkin vaunuja ollaan jo hajottamassa, kertoo entistä vahvemmin siitä, ettei VR:llä ole kompetenssia hoitaa omaa kalustoaan.
Mielipiteeseen jokaisella on toki vapaus, mutta jos vaunujen myyminen mahdollisille ostajille niiden romuttamisen sijaan on vääräksi tuomittu ajatus, ollaan sellaisen fasismin tiellä, joka on paljon vaarallisempaa kuin idioottimaisuuksien kieltämisen suosittelu.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ainakin perjantaisin neljän jälkeen Helsingistä Turkuun menneessä pikajunassa Eilejä oli, samoin Tampereen ja Kouvolan suuntien ruuhkavuoroissa. Ehkä 2-3 vaunua per juna. Matkustajien kannalta epämukavia, mutta sikäli toki paikkansa täyttäviä, että niissä sai reissata väljästi ja olla varma siitä, ettei kukaan tule väittämään istuvani hänen paikallaan.
> Mitä tuohon Melamies-nimimerkin edelle linkittämään kuvaan tulee, pitää olla sokea nähdäkseen siinä jotain muuta kuin romutusletkan matkalla tiensä päähän. Murheellista kuvassa on myös se, että Eilien lisäksi pataan on päätymässä myös vanhemman polven yksikerroksisia IC-vaunuja, siis Ex-sarjaa, jota oikeasti tarvittaisiin ainakin yöjunissa ja hiljaisemmilla vuoroilla Oulun pohjoispuolella vielä pitkään. Se, että näitäkin vaunuja ollaan jo hajottamassa, kertoo entistä vahvemmin siitä, ettei VR:llä ole kompetenssia hoitaa omaa kalustoaan.
> Mielipiteeseen jokaisella on toki vapaus, mutta jos vaunujen myyminen mahdollisille ostajille niiden romuttamisen sijaan on vääräksi tuomittu ajatus, ollaan sellaisen fasismin tiellä, joka on paljon vaarallisempaa kuin idioottimaisuuksien kieltämisen suosittelu.


 Aikanaan joskus perheen kanssa tultiin Seinäjoelta Helsinkiin Eilissä. Oli sunnuntai-ilta ja halusin varata paikat niihin mutta lipunmyyjä väitti, ettei siinä sellaisia kulje. Väitin vastaan mutta paikat myytiin sinisiin vaunuihin. Kun pääsimme junaan niin emme menneet omaan vaunuun vaan Eiliin kun siinä tilaa oli. En tiedä, että miksi niihin ei saanut lippuja kun vaunut olivat kuitenkin numeroituja.

----------


## Melamies

> Mitä tuohon Melamies-nimimerkin edelle linkittämään kuvaan tulee, pitää olla sokea nähdäkseen siinä jotain muuta kuin romutusletkan matkalla tiensä päähän.


Kuvassa näkyy myös, että ollaan Myllyojalla, jossa Kuusakoski Oy.n laitoksella metalli kierrätetään uusiokäyttöön.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:31 ----------




> Ympäristöväen pitäisi tosissaan älähtää siitä, että VR joko tahallaan tai tyhmyyttään väärinkäyttää sanaa "kierrätys" tarkoittaessaan kalustonsa romuttamista.


En tiedä mitä itse asiassa tarkoitat tässä ympäristöväellä, mutta jos ajattelemme näiden vaunujen kierrätystä ottamatta kantaa siihen, onko VR:n päätös niiden kierrättämisestä hyvä vai huono, niin asia on kuitenkin ammattimaisesti hoidettu ympäristö huomioiden. Jos VR olisi polttanut nuo vaunut Heikkilän ratapihalla tai dumpannut ne alas ratapenkalta sopivan suon kohdalla, olisi ympäristöviranomaisille tullut töitä. Jos ajatellaan ympäristöä, esim Eil-vaunujen junan vessat tiputtavat jätökset ratapenkalle, eikä se ole nykypäivän vaatimusten mukaista, ympäristöystävällisyydestä puhumattakaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:47 ----------




> Mielipiteeseen jokaisella on toki vapaus, mutta jos vaunujen myyminen mahdollisille ostajille niiden romuttamisen sijaan on vääräksi tuomittu ajatus, ollaan sellaisen fasismin tiellä, joka on paljon vaarallisempaa kuin idioottimaisuuksien kieltämisen suosittelu.


En ymmärrä mitä tuolla haluat sanoa. Siis onko jokin mielipide fasismia ja toinen idioottimaisuutta?

----------


## Hermanni

> Ei lainkaan. Suomen kuormaulottuma sallii maksimissaan 3400 mm leveän kaluston.


Ja korkeusväliltä 1250 mm - 3500 mm maksimileveys on 3600 mm, kuinkas korkealla ne asemalaiturit olivatkaan?

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja korkeusväliltä 1250 mm - 3500 mm maksimileveys on 3600 mm, kuinkas korkealla ne asemalaiturit olivatkaan?


Kummankin, sekä voimassa olevan Rautateiden verkkoselostuksen 2021 sekä Rautateiden verkkoselostuksen 2022:n lausuntoversion mukaan suurin kuormaulottuma on tuo 3400 mm.

Lisäksi kuormaulottuman ulkopuolelle saa ulottua liikkuvan kaluston peilit, kahvoja, ja sensellaista pientä sälää. Käsittääkseni tuo mainitsemasi 3600 mm levennys tarkoittaa juurikin niitä. Se ei siis tarkoittaisi, että runko saisi olla millään korkeudella leveämpi.

Mistä lähteestä kuvasi on? Siellä saatettaisiin kertoa tarkemmin, mitä tuolla levennyksellä siinä tarkoitetaan.

EDIT:

(Sotkin hieman käsitteitä, kuormaulottuma on periaatteessa eri asia kuin liikkuvan kaluston ulottuma. Molemmissa kuitenkin maksimileveys on tuo 3400 mm.)

Löysin lähteen. Jäin käsitykseen, että kyseinen katkoviiva on tarkoitettu peileille, ulos avautuville liukuoville ja ovien astimille.

----------


## Hermanni

> Kummankin, sekä voimassa olevan Rautateiden verkkoselostuksen 2021 sekä Rautateiden verkkoselostuksen 2022:n lausuntoversion mukaan suurin kuormaulottuma on tuo 3400 mm.
> 
> Lisäksi kuormaulottuman ulkopuolelle saa ulottua liikkuvan kaluston peilit, kahvoja, ja sensellaista pientä sälää. Käsittääkseni tuo mainitsemasi 3600 mm levennys tarkoittaa juurikin niitä. Se ei siis tarkoittaisi, että runko saisi olla millään korkeudella leveämpi.
> 
> Mistä lähteestä kuvasi on? Siellä saatettaisiin kertoa tarkemmin, mitä tuolla levennyksellä siinä tarkoitetaan.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> (Sotkin hieman käsitteitä, kuormaulottuma on periaatteessa eri asia kuin liikkuvan kaluston ulottuma. Molemmissa kuitenkin maksimileveys on tuo 3400 mm.)
> ...


4)  Ulottuma liikkuvalle kalustolle, joka kulkee Jtt:ssa (Suomen junaturvallisuussääntöön liittyvät tekniset määräyksetja ohjeet) määrätyillä radoilla, joiden aukean tilan ulottumaa on vastaavasti levitetty.
Eli juurikin tuo levitety 4) kohdan katkoviivat on tuo 3600 mm, mutta mitä rataosuuksia tuo Jtt (päääratoja?), peileistä täällä mainiataan kyllä erikseen..
Kuormaulottumasta, aukean tilan ulottumasta ja liikkuvan kaluston ulottumasta pitäisi puhua erikseen, nehän ovat eri asioita (vaikka mitat lähes yhtenevät ovatkin on kuormaulottumaa muutettu/päivitetty 18.06.2020)?
Voin olla kyllä väärässä mutta näin tuon säädöksen ymmärsin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eli juurikin tuo levitety 4) kohdan katkoviivat on tuo 3600 mm


Tuo kohta osoittaa ulottuman ylänurkkien levennykseen, jossa on viiva-piste-viiva "-.-.-.-". Kyljen katkoviiva on erilainen, eikä kohta 4) mielestäni viittaa siihen.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Kuormaulottumassa otetaan ilmeisesti huomioon liikkuminen tiukissa kaarteissa. Pitkä vaunu vaatii sisäkaarteessa hieman enemmän tilaa. Onko tämä syy IC-vaunujen 3200 mm:n leveyteen kun FLIRT on 3400 mm? 
Juha

----------


## kuukanko

VR myy jatkossa poistamansa kaluston julkisesti (eikä automaattisesti romuta sitä).

VR:n tiedote

----------


## EVhki

> VR myy jatkossa poistamansa kaluston julkisesti (eikä automaattisesti romuta sitä).
> 
> VR:n tiedote


Tuossa jutussa on myös seuraavanlainen juttu mainittu:




> Matkustajaliikenteessä on käynnistetty lähijuna- ja yöjunakalustohankinnat, joihin VR on sitoutunut myös tuoreessa ostoliikennesopimuksessa liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön kanssa. Sopimuskauden päätyttyä ostoliikennesopimuksen sisältö avautuu kilpailutukselle, jolloin sopimuksen puitteissa hankittava kalusto on saatavilla kilpailutuksen voittaneelle taholle.


Eli tulkitsenko oikein, että uusi hankittava kalusto on kilpailutusten alkaessa muidenkin operaattorien käytettävissä? Kun tästä on liikkunut kaikenlaista muutakin juttua/näkemystä.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

> Tuossa jutussa on myös seuraavanlainen juttu mainittu:
> 
> 
> 
> Eli tulkitsenko oikein, että uusi hankittava kalusto on kilpailutusten alkaessa muidenkin operaattorien käytettävissä? Kun tästä on liikkunut kaikenlaista muutakin juttua/näkemystä.


Tämä on ymmärrettävää pitkän ajan strategiaa. Jos VR häviää tulevan kilpailutuksen (oli se miten etäällä tahansa), sille voisi jäädä ylimääräistä vaikeasti hyödynnettävää kalustoa.
Juha

----------


## Hermanni

Enteilisikö tämä kenties tulevaksi VR:n omistamaa kalustoyhtiötä..

----------


## j-lu

Postaus tähän ketjuun, koska ei parempaakaan löytynyt ja junien osalta keskustelu on yhä ajankohtaista, koska demareilla on taipumus kupata kuluttajia monopoleilla ja yksinoikeussopimuksilla:


KKV: Bussiliikenteen kilpailun vapautuminen laski hintoja

Nyt olisi tärkeää: a) saada aikaan lakimuutos, joka mahdollistaa kunnille ja kuntayhtymille mahdollisuuden järjestää lähijunaliikennettä ja b) saada VR:stä pilkottua kalustoyhtiö erilleen pikemmin kuin myöhemmin, koska Suomeen sopivaa junakalustoa löytyy käytettynä aika nihkeästi ja sitä myötä tarvittavan alkuinvestoinnin suuruus nostaa kynnystä tulla markkinoille liikaa.

Lisäksi c) demarit ulos hallitusvastuusta ainakin seuraavaksi kaudeksi ellei kahdeksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt olisi tärkeää: a) saada aikaan lakimuutos, joka mahdollistaa kunnille ja kuntayhtymille mahdollisuuden järjestää lähijunaliikennettä ja b) saada VR:stä pilkottua kalustoyhtiö erilleen pikemmin kuin myöhemmin, koska Suomeen sopivaa junakalustoa löytyy käytettynä aika nihkeästi ja sitä myötä tarvittavan alkuinvestoinnin suuruus nostaa kynnystä tulla markkinoille liikaa.


Lähijunaliikenteen tilaamismahdollisuuden antaminen paikallisille viranomaisille olisi enemmän symbolinen ele kuin oikeasti vaikuttava toimenpide. Tampere ja Turku olisivat ykkösehdokkaat lähijunaliikenteelle (vaikka Tampereen seudulla sitä jo vähän onkin), mutta niissä maankäyttö ratojen varsissa on niin vähäistä, ettei niille saataisi ilman massiivista subventiota kuin silloin tällöin kulkevaa "räpellysliikennettä", joka ei houkuttele joukkoliikenteen käyttöön ja joka olisi siksi enemmän muodon vuoksi ajettavaa liikennettä kuin aito liikenneratkaisu. Jos radan varteen rakennettaisiin, niin autolla niistä lähiöistä kuitenkin ajettaisiin, ellei junan rinnalle tehtäisi houkuttelevaa bussiliikennettä (joka voitaisiin tehdä ilman junaakin). Kummankin kaupungin keskustassa rautatieasema ei ole myöskään ihan ydinkeskustassa, joka vähentää entisestään lähijunaliikenteen houkuttelevuutta ja siten kannattavuutta. Tampereen seutu voi ainakin ohjata kasvunsa ratikan varteen.

Kaukoliikenteessä ainakin Helsinki - Tampere -välillä olisi tilausta toisellekin junaliikennöitsijälle ja siellä saisi varmaan tehtyä rahaakin. VR:n laskettua hintojaan bussiliikenteen vapauduttua bussiliikenne menetti sen hetkellisen etulyöntiaseman, mikä sillä oli lippujen hintojen ollessa murto-osa junalipun hinnasta. Bussilla on edelleen vahva asema niillä reiteillä, joissa rata kiertää ja on siksi hidas (esim. Helsinki - Turku ja Helsinki - Jyväskylä), mutta valtaosalla Helsingistä lähteviä reittejä juna on selvästi bussia nopeampi ja nyt niillä reiteillä VR:llä ei ole kunnon kilpailijaa.

----------


## MJG

> Kaukoliikenteessä ainakin Helsinki - Tampere -välillä olisi tilausta toisellekin junaliikennöitsijälle ja siellä saisi varmaan tehtyä rahaakin. VR:n laskettua hintojaan bussiliikenteen vapauduttua bussiliikenne menetti sen hetkellisen etulyöntiaseman, mikä sillä oli lippujen hintojen ollessa murto-osa junalipun hinnasta. Bussilla on edelleen vahva asema niillä reiteillä, joissa rata kiertää ja on siksi hidas (esim. Helsinki - Turku ja Helsinki - Jyväskylä), mutta valtaosalla Helsingistä lähteviä reittejä juna on selvästi bussia nopeampi ja nyt niillä reiteillä VR:llä ei ole kunnon kilpailijaa.


Nopeinkin pikavuoro on Helsinki-Turku-välillä vähintään varttitunnin hitaampi kuin juna, useimmat puolisen tuntia. Syy suosioon on siis jossain muualla. Eiköhän se ole palvelutasossa: Bussi palvelee myös välipaikkakuntia ja sen aikatauluihin on kohtuudella luottaminen. Erityisesti yksiraiteisilla rataosuuksilla, joita Suomessa on valtaosa, häiriöt ovat jatkuvia ja kaukoliikenteen täsmällisyys on surkea. Jos jossain pitää ehdottomasti olla johonkin aikaan, juna on väärä valinta.

Turun radan pituus on noin 30 km enemmän kuin suorin esitetty linjaus. Matka-aikaero nopeudesta riippuen on 10-15 minuutin luokkaa ja se tällä matkalla ei vaikuta olevan merkittävä valintakriteeri.

Helsinki-Jyväskylä-välillä tilanne on samansuuntainen. Junahan ei palvele oikeastaan ensimmäistäkään välipaikkaa mainittujen kaupunkien välillä. Eli taas palaamme saavutettavuuskysymykseen matka-aikakysymyksen sijaan.

VR:ltä tuntuu minuuttikilpailussa unohtuneen, että valtaosa matkustajista ei ole matkalla lähtöpisteen keskustasta päätepisteen keskustaan. Minä entisinä aikoina käytin junaa säännönmukaisesti työmatkoilla Espoo-Kupittaa. Sen jälkeen, kun Espoon pysähdykset keksittiin lopettaa ja siirtää Leppävaaraan, en ole Turun junaan astunut. Leppävaaraan seikkailussa ei olisi juuri järkeä. Turun juna ohittaisi Espoon niihin aikoihin, kun henkilöautolla ollaan jo Salossa. Turun reitillä julkinen liikenne ei siis kilpaile ensisijaisesti keskenään vaan henkilöauton kanssa.

Päästä päähän -liikenne Jyväskylän ja Helsingin välillä on korvannut ennen kaikkea lentoliikenteen ja se tapahtuu suurelta osin kiskoilla jo puhtaasti mukavuussyistä. Tuon välin bussiliikennehän pääosin on alle 170-senttisille sopivaa Onnibus Mega -liikennettä.  Mutta matkustapa vaikkapa Lahdesta Jyväskylään junalla.

----------


## ettäjaa

> VR:ltä tuntuu minuuttikilpailussa unohtuneen, että valtaosa matkustajista ei ole matkalla lähtöpisteen keskustasta päätepisteen keskustaan.


Kyllä se vain on niin, että suurin osa ihmisistä matkustaa keskustojen lähellä olevien paikkojen tai keskustojen välillä, koska niissä asuu ja työskentelee eniten ihmisiä. Jos pysähdyttäisiin jokaisessa pikkukylässä, palvelualueella (esim. 20min päässä asemalta) voisi asua parikymmentä prosenttia enemmän ihmisiä. Samalla kaikki matka-aikahyödyt menisivät. Erillisen pysähtyvän ja nopean junan ajaminen onnistuisi hyvin harvassa paikassa, koska junat ovat nykyisinkin melko tyhjiä monella välillä.


Saaneen myös muistuttaa käyttäjää j-lu siitä, mihin suuntaan kaukobussiliikenne menee nyt: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12260983. Hyvän joukkoliikenteen tärkein ominaisuus ei ole hinta tai nopeus vaan pysyvyys. Jos matkustajamäärät vähenevät, vuorotarjonta vähenee, mikä vähentää matkustamääriä entisestään jne. jne. Lisäksi hiljaisiin aikoihin (iltavuorot ja aikaisen aamun vuorot) on vaikea täyttää kulkuvälinettä, joten hiljaisien aikojen vuorot joko lakkautetaan tai niitä subventoidaan ruuhka-ajan voitoilla. Britannia on hyvä esimerkki siitä, mihin laaja yksityistäminen voi johtaa sekä junien että bussien osalta.

Itse enemminkin suosisin Espanjan mallia. Maassa liikennöi valtion omistaman yhtiön junia, ja jos toinen yhtiö haluaa aloittaa liikenteen, heidän on todistettava, että tietty prosentuaalinen osuus heidän matkustajistaan (en nyt muista tarkalleen kuinka paljon) tulee, jostain muualta kuin jo olemassa olevilta vuoroilta. Tämä siis tarkoittaa, että tietty osuus matkustajista siirtyy auton, bussin, lentokoneen tai muun kulkuneuvon kyydistä junaan, tai että matkustajat eivät olisi matkustaneet, jos uuden firman vuoroja ei olisi ajettu. Näin varmistetaan junaliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden kasvu.

Toisaalta en usko, että tuo toimisi kovin hyvin Suomessa, koska täällä ei ole kuin muutama reittiä, joilla junia voidaan ajaa säännöllisesti edes 50% täysinä. Laadukas tarjonta onnistuisi hyvin harvassa paikassa.

----------


## MJG

> Kyllä se vain on niin, että suurin osa ihmisistä matkustaa keskustojen lähellä olevien paikkojen tai keskustojen välillä, koska niissä asuu ja työskentelee eniten ihmisiä.


Lue nyt hyvä ihminen, mitä siinä viittaamassasi tekstin pätkässä lukee.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Lue nyt hyvä ihminen, mitä siinä viittaamassasi tekstin pätkässä lukee.


Tuolla lause ei ollut mitään tekemistä tekstin kanssa, mutta en kyllä siltikään ymmärrä miksi siinä olisi sinun mielestäsi jotain tekstin vastaista.

----------


## j-lu

> Saaneen myös muistuttaa käyttäjää j-lu siitä, mihin suuntaan kaukobussiliikenne menee nyt: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12260983. Hyvän joukkoliikenteen tärkein ominaisuus ei ole hinta tai nopeus vaan pysyvyys. Jos matkustajamäärät vähenevät, vuorotarjonta vähenee, mikä vähentää matkustamääriä entisestään jne. jne. Lisäksi hiljaisiin aikoihin (iltavuorot ja aikaisen aamun vuorot) on vaikea täyttää kulkuvälinettä, joten hiljaisien aikojen vuorot joko lakkautetaan tai niitä subventoidaan ruuhka-ajan voitoilla. Britannia on hyvä esimerkki siitä, mihin laaja yksityistäminen voi johtaa sekä junien että bussien osalta.


Kaukobussiliikenne menee Suomessa oikeaan suuntaan. Jos kunnat haluavat, että tyhjät bussit kiertävät autioita kyliä, niin ne ostavat sinne liikenteen. Markkinaehtoisesti liikenne syntyy sinne, missä on matkustajia.

Ison-Britannian raideliikenteen yksityistämisestä syntyneet ongelmat liittyivät yksinomaan rataverkon yksityistämiseen ja sen myötä ylläpidon laiminlyöntiin. Ei Suomessa pidä yksityistää raideinfraa, koska se on luonnollinen monopoli. Tämä lienee Carunan sun muiden jälkeen opittu. Mutta Isossa-Britanniassa, samoin kuin Ruotisssa, junamatkustaminen on suunnilleen kaksinkertaistunut markkinoiden avaamisen jälkeen 90luvun alusta. 

Kummallinen homma, että paljon on negatiivista sanottavaa Ruotsin ja GB:n raideliikenteestä, mutta missään muualla Euroopassa matkustajamäärät eivät ole kasvaneet yhtä paljon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:18 ----------




> Lähijunaliikenteen tilaamismahdollisuuden antaminen paikallisille viranomaisille olisi enemmän symbolinen ele kuin oikeasti vaikuttava toimenpide. Tampere ja Turku olisivat ykkösehdokkaat lähijunaliikenteelle (vaikka Tampereen seudulla sitä jo vähän onkin), mutta niissä maankäyttö ratojen varsissa on niin vähäistä, ettei niille saataisi ilman massiivista subventiota kuin silloin tällöin kulkevaa "räpellysliikennettä", joka ei houkuttele joukkoliikenteen käyttöön ja joka olisi siksi enemmän muodon vuoksi ajettavaa liikennettä kuin aito liikenneratkaisu.


Kaupunkisuunnittelu on verrattain verkkaista puuhaa. Jos jotain halutaan 50 vuoden päästä, se edellyttää symbolisia eleitä ja linjauksia tänään.

----------


## Makke93

> Lähijunaliikenteen tilaamismahdollisuuden antaminen paikallisille viranomaisille olisi enemmän symbolinen ele kuin oikeasti vaikuttava toimenpide. Tampere ja Turku olisivat ykkösehdokkaat lähijunaliikenteelle (vaikka Tampereen seudulla sitä jo vähän onkin), mutta niissä maankäyttö ratojen varsissa on niin vähäistä, ettei niille saataisi ilman massiivista subventiota kuin silloin tällöin kulkevaa "räpellysliikennettä", joka ei houkuttele joukkoliikenteen käyttöön ja joka olisi siksi enemmän muodon vuoksi ajettavaa liikennettä kuin aito liikenneratkaisu. Jos radan varteen rakennettaisiin, niin autolla niistä lähiöistä kuitenkin ajettaisiin, ellei junan rinnalle tehtäisi houkuttelevaa bussiliikennettä (joka voitaisiin tehdä ilman junaakin). Kummankin kaupungin keskustassa rautatieasema ei ole myöskään ihan ydinkeskustassa, joka vähentää entisestään lähijunaliikenteen houkuttelevuutta ja siten kannattavuutta. Tampereen seutu voi ainakin ohjata kasvunsa ratikan varteen.


Kaupunkirakenteen kannalta tämmönen "räpellysliikenne" on siitä hyvä, että poistaa ainakin osan raideliikenteen muna-kana ongelmasta. Asuntojen sijoittaminen radan varteen on vielä vaikeampaa, jos ei ole edes pienimuotoista paikallisliikennettä. Nyt on annettu niiden, jotka ehtontahtoen haluavat asua irrallaan jatkuvasta kaupunkirakenteesta, mutta silti kaupunkien vaikutuspiirissä hakeutua puhtaaseen autokaupunkiin viimeiset 30 vuotta, vaikka olisi ollut mahdollisuus saada edes hieman suurempi osuus joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäksi. Samoin taas ilman pienimuotoista asuntorakentamista, joka täyttäisi räpellysliikenteen on vaikea perustella tarvittavia investointeja tai edes osoittaa minkäänlaista kysyntää houkuttelevammalle liikenteelle. 

Sitten on vielä vaikutus kaukoliikenteeseen. Turun seudulla kaksoisraidettakaan ei ole saada kuin vasta nytten Kupittaalle asti, saati sitten Saloon asti, mikä on edellytys oikoradalle. Edellytykset tällaisille investoinnoille olisivat olleet aikaisemmin perusteltavissa, jos se olisi mahdollistanut myös esimerkiksi räpellysliikenteen vuorovälin tihentämisen tunnista puoleen. Lisäksi jos ei muuta, niin räpellysliikenne toimisi ainakin liityntäliikenteenä kaukoliikenteeseen pitkien pysähdysten välillä, mikä helpottaisi juuri tuota kaukoliikenteen huonoa saavutettavuutta verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaupunkisuunnittelu on verrattain verkkaista puuhaa. Jos jotain halutaan 50 vuoden päästä, se edellyttää symbolisia eleitä ja linjauksia tänään.


Rahaa on kuitenkin rajallisesti. Omana mutuna heittäisin, että Tampereella ja Turussa rahat tulisivat käytettyä tehokkaammin rakentamalla ratikan varteen (ja Turussa myös tekemällä aluksi se ratikka) ja tarvittaessa laajentamalla ratikkaverkkoa. Molemmissa seuraavan 50 vuoden kasvu mahtuisi ratikkaetäisyydelle keskustasta.

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> Rahaa on kuitenkin rajallisesti. Omana mutuna heittäisin, että Tampereella ja Turussa rahat tulisivat käytettyä tehokkaammin rakentamalla ratikan varteen (ja Turussa myös tekemällä aluksi se ratikka) ja tarvittaessa laajentamalla ratikkaverkkoa. Molemmissa seuraavan 50 vuoden kasvu mahtuisi ratikkaetäisyydelle keskustasta.


En tajua,miksi toimiva bussiverkosto tulisi romuttaa.Turussa bussiliikenne hoitaa asiat ihan kiitettävän hyvinkin niin ei ainakaan vielä tarvitse mitään ratikkaa Turkuun.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kaupunkisuunnittelu on verrattain verkkaista puuhaa. Jos jotain halutaan 50 vuoden päästä, se edellyttää symbolisia eleitä ja linjauksia tänään.


Samaa mieltä. Helsingissäkin paikallisliikenne sekä pääradalla että rantaradalla on ollut pitkään onnetonta räpellysliikennettä, mutta jonkinlainen liikenne on kuitenkin ohjannut asutusta, teollisuutta ja palveluja vuosikymmenten kuluessa rautateiden varsille, ja vähitellen liikenne on lisääntynyt. Tuskin esimerkiksi Espoon keskusta olisi sijoitettu sinne mihin se on sijoitettu, niin selvästi Espoon rautatieaseman ympärille, ellei 1970-luvun alussa olisi mennyt kuitenkin 30 minuutin välein kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvä juna rantaradalla. Espoon keskus olisi saattanut sijoittua vaikkapa maantien 110 varteen. 

Lähtökohtaisesti paikallisliikenteen tulisi pyöriä lipputuloilla, mutta tämä on selkeästi tapaus, jossa tarvitaan yhteiskunnan tukea. Liikenteen tulee pyöriä vuosikymmeniä tappiolla, ennen kuin rautatien varteen ilmestyy tarpeeksi rakentamista ja muuttaa sellaisia ihmisiä, jotka käyttää joukkoliikennettä henkilöauton sijaan, ennen kuin liikenne alkaa kannattaa. 

Jälkimmäistä ei myöskään kannata aliarvioida. Esimerkiksi Hyrylän yhteydet paranivat selvästi Tuusulan liityttyä HSL-alueeseen, mutta bussit kulkevat paljon tyhjempinä kuin niiden pitäisi kulkea, kun alueelle on muuttanut pääasiassa autoilijoita ennen vuotta 2018.

Nykyään varmaan Helsingin paikallisjunaliikenne toimisi ilman yhteiskunnan subventiotakin, vähän heikommalla palvelutasolla vaan.




> Lisäksi jos ei muuta, niin räpellysliikenne toimisi ainakin liityntäliikenteenä kaukoliikenteeseen pitkien pysähdysten välillä, mikä helpottaisi juuri tuota kaukoliikenteen huonoa saavutettavuutta verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen.


Junalla on myös paljon helpompi luoda liityntäliikennettä kaukoliikenteeseen kuin bussilla, koska rautatie menee usein valmiiksi asutuksen halki. Esimerkiksi Turun ja Salon välillä Piikkiön, Paimion ja Halikon läpi.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Kaukobussiliikenne menee Suomessa oikeaan suuntaan. Jos kunnat haluavat, että tyhjät bussit kiertävät autioita kyliä, niin ne ostavat sinne liikenteen. Markkinaehtoisesti liikenne syntyy sinne, missä on matkustajia.


Pelkkien täysin bussien ajaminen on hyvin harvoin hyvä idea. Esimerkiksi monet Helsingin sisäiset linjat (erityisesti liityntälinjat) kulkevat melko tyhjinä ruuhkan ulkopuolella, mutta ilman niitä ihmiset siirtyisivät kulkemaan omalla autolla ja ruuhka-ajan matkustajat häviäisivät myös.




> Ison-Britannian raideliikenteen yksityistämisestä syntyneet ongelmat liittyivät yksinomaan rataverkon yksityistämiseen ja sen myötä ylläpidon laiminlyöntiin. Ei Suomessa pidä yksityistää raideinfraa, koska se on luonnollinen monopoli. Tämä lienee Carunan sun muiden jälkeen opittu. Mutta Isossa-Britanniassa, samoin kuin Ruotisssa, junamatkustaminen on suunnilleen kaksinkertaistunut markkinoiden avaamisen jälkeen 90luvun alusta. 
> 
> Kummallinen homma, että paljon on negatiivista sanottavaa Ruotsin ja GB:n raideliikenteestä, mutta missään muualla Euroopassa matkustajamäärät eivät ole kasvaneet yhtä paljon.


Junareiteistä on tehty mahdollisimman vaikeita lakkauttaa, joten pahin tuho ei ole voinut kohdistua niihin. Bussireitit ovat sen sijaan se isompi ongelma. Moni firma on mielivaltaisesti lakkauttanut reittejä, ja moneen paikkaan ei enää kulje yhtään busseja vaikka matkustajia olisikin. Lisäksi junien "yksityistämistä" Britanniassa ei ole toteutettu samalla tavalla kuin mistä tässä ketjussa on puhuttu. Tietyt paketit kilpailutetaan, ja kilpailutuksen voittanut firma saa kaluston ja vastuun operoida vuoroja. Järjestely on monella tavalla lähempänä HSL-alueen käytäntöjä. Open Access -operaattoreita on vain muutama, ja yksikään niistä ei aja paikallisjunia, joiden kyydissä suurin osa matkustajista matkustaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Nykyään varmaan Helsingin paikallisjunaliikenne toimisi ilman yhteiskunnan subventiotakin, vähän heikommalla palvelutasolla vaan.


Ei ainakaan nykyisillä lipputuotteilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:17 ----------




> Junalla on myös paljon helpompi luoda liityntäliikennettä kaukoliikenteeseen kuin bussilla, koska rautatie menee usein valmiiksi asutuksen halki. Esimerkiksi Turun ja Salon välillä Piikkiön, Paimion ja Halikon läpi.


Joskus on ja joskus ei ole. Liitytäntäliikenne ja liityntäpysäköinti on usein niin lapsenkengissä, että on turha ihmetellä miksi ei ole enempää matkustajia.

----------


## vompatti

> Kyllä se vain on niin, että suurin osa ihmisistä matkustaa keskustojen lähellä olevien paikkojen tai keskustojen välillä, koska niissä asuu ja työskentelee eniten ihmisiä. Jos pysähdyttäisiin jokaisessa pikkukylässä, palvelualueella (esim. 20min päässä asemalta) voisi asua parikymmentä prosenttia enemmän ihmisiä.


Puhutte samasta asiasta eri nimillä. Nimimerkki MJG ei esittänyt, että junan pitäisi pysähtyä joka pikkukylässä, vaan että junan pitäisi pysähtyä Espoon asemalla. Eikö tämä juuri ole tarkoittamasi  "keskustan lähellä oleva paikka"? Kukaan meistä ei todellakaan usko, että suurin osa matkustajista olisi menossa nimenomaan keskustaan. Siinä kaupunginosassa, jossa Helsingin päärautatieasema sijaitsee, ei asu edes tuhatta asukasta. Pääkaupunkiseudun miljoonasta asukkaasta suurin osa lähtee jostakin ihan muualta liikkeelle. Suurimmalle osalle Helsingin rautatieasema on lähempänä kuin Espoon keskus, mutta pysähtymällä Espoossa palvellaan kuitenkin suurta osaa siitä miljoonasta asukkaasta. Pysähdytäänhän Pasilassakin, joten miksi ei Tikkurilassa ja Leppävaarassa ja Espoossa ja Kupittaalla ja ties missä. Nopean junan ei tarvitse pysähtyä useasti matkan varren pikkukylissä, vaan useasti lähellä päätepisteitä, jolloin nopea juna tuo tarjonnan lähemmäksi suurempaa ihmisjoukkoa. 




> Lähijunaliikenteen tilaamismahdollisuuden antaminen paikallisille viranomaisille olisi enemmän symbolinen ele kuin oikeasti vaikuttava toimenpide. Tampere ja Turku olisivat ykkösehdokkaat lähijunaliikenteelle (vaikka Tampereen seudulla sitä jo vähän onkin), mutta niissä maankäyttö ratojen varsissa on niin vähäistä, ettei niille saataisi ilman massiivista subventiota kuin silloin tällöin kulkevaa "räpellysliikennettä", joka ei houkuttele joukkoliikenteen käyttöön ja joka olisi siksi enemmän muodon vuoksi ajettavaa liikennettä kuin aito liikenneratkaisu.


Tässä nähdään bussimiehen mielipide. Kirjoittaja ei mitenkään määritellyt käyttämäänsä sanaa lähijunaliikenne, mutta teilasi sen silti. Väite on, ettei ratojen varsille ole rakennettu. Katsokaapa Suomen karttaa: valtaosa taajamista on radan varrella. Jos näille ihmisille ei kannata tarjota sähköistä kiskoliikennettä, niin kenelle sitten?

Jos kuukanko tarkoitti kaupunkien (mainitut Turku ja Tampere) sisäistä junaliikennettä, niin sellaiselle ei ole nykyisellä maankäytöllä mahdollisuutta. Kaavoitus on ollut aivan autokeskeistä eikä sen muuttaminen junakeskeiseksi ole helppoa. Mutta jos ajatellaan vaikka maakunnan tasolla, niin junaliikenne olisi järkevää. Esimerkiksi Seinäjoki-Kauhajoki-rataosan varrella asuu merkittävä osuus alueen väestöstä hyvinkin tiiviisti. Ja tätä liikennettä ei ikinä saada aloitettua, ellei määräysvaltaa anneta alueelle itselleen.

Tietysti junaliikenne vaatii subventointia. Eikös sitä vaadi liikenne myös HSL-alueella tai New Yorkissa?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Puhutte samasta asiasta eri nimillä. Nimimerkki MJG ei esittänyt, että junan pitäisi pysähtyä joka pikkukylässä, vaan että junan pitäisi pysähtyä Espoon asemalla. Eikö tämä juuri ole tarkoittamasi  "keskustan lähellä oleva paikka"? Kukaan meistä ei todellakaan usko, että suurin osa matkustajista olisi menossa nimenomaan keskustaan. Siinä kaupunginosassa, jossa Helsingin päärautatieasema sijaitsee, ei asu edes tuhatta asukasta. Pääkaupunkiseudun miljoonasta asukkaasta suurin osa lähtee jostakin ihan muualta liikkeelle. Suurimmalle osalle Helsingin rautatieasema on lähempänä kuin Espoon keskus, mutta pysähtymällä Espoossa palvellaan kuitenkin suurta osaa siitä miljoonasta asukkaasta. Pysähdytäänhän Pasilassakin, joten miksi ei Tikkurilassa ja Leppävaarassa ja Espoossa ja Kupittaalla ja ties missä. Nopean junan ei tarvitse pysähtyä useasti matkan varren pikkukylissä, vaan useasti lähellä päätepisteitä, jolloin nopea juna tuo tarjonnan lähemmäksi suurempaa ihmisjoukkoa.


Niin, tuo on kyllä totta, että tiettyjen aluekeskuksien ohittaminen on ongelmallista. Tästä oli muistaakseni aikaisemminkin puhetta, kuinka vaikeata on päästä Raaseporista Kirkkonummelle, koska lähijunat eivät enää kulje Karjaalle asti. En siltikään pidä siitä ajatuksesta, että Turun IC pysähtyisi kovin paljon enemmän HSL-alueella, mutta yhteydet olemassaoleviin lähijuniin pitäisi saada toimiviksi. Kirkkonummella pysähtyminen toisi myös Espoon keskuksen lyhyen matkan päähän (sekä samalla mahdollistaisi Etelä-Espooseen kulkemisen bussilla). Itse siis näen tämän Espoon keskukseen pääsemiseen epäonnistuneena integrointina muuhun liikenteeseen, enkä niinkään pysähdyspaikkojen liian vähäisenä määränä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta jos ajatellaan vaikka maakunnan tasolla, niin junaliikenne olisi järkevää. Esimerkiksi Seinäjoki-Kauhajoki-rataosan varrella asuu merkittävä osuus alueen väestöstä hyvinkin tiiviisti. Ja tätä liikennettä ei ikinä saada aloitettua, ellei määräysvaltaa anneta alueelle itselleen.


Kurikassa n. 20000 asukasta, Ilmajoella n. 12000 ja Kauhajoella n. 13000. Jäädään kauaksi junaliikenteen edellyttämistä asukasmääristä. Alimpana roikkuva hedelmä olisi syöttöliikenteen järjestäminen kaukojuniin. 

Radanvarsitaajamien kukoistus päättyi Suomessa viimeistään silloin kun junien pysähdykset niissä päättyivät. Kaupungistuminen on sen jälkeen ohjannut ihmiset kaupunkeihin ja noi radanvarsitaajamat ovat taantuneet. Joukkoliikenneinvestointeja pitää käyttää kasvun moottorina eikä sitä kasvua ole luvassa taantuvista pikkutaajamista vaan yliopistokaupunkiseuduilta. 

En pidä itseäni leimallisesti bussimiehenä vaan kaupunkijoukkoliikennemiehenä. Joukkoliikennerahojen kaatamista sinne missä matkustajia ei ole pidän veden kantamisena kaivoon. Ja Suomessa matkustajia on suurissa ja keskisuurissa kaupungeissa sekä niiden välillä.

En tietenkään vastusta alueiden oikeutta tilata lähijunaliikennettä, mutta paljon tärkeämpänä pidän kilpailun saamista aikaiseksi kaukoliikenteessä.

----------


## PepeB

> Lähtökohtaisesti paikallisliikenteen tulisi pyöriä lipputuloilla, mutta tämä on selkeästi tapaus, jossa tarvitaan yhteiskunnan tukea. Liikenteen tulee pyöriä vuosikymmeniä tappiolla, ennen kuin rautatien varteen ilmestyy tarpeeksi rakentamista ja muuttaa sellaisia ihmisiä, jotka käyttää joukkoliikennettä henkilöauton sijaan, ennen kuin liikenne alkaa kannattaa.


Tämä olisi toki optimaalista, mutta on hyvä muistaa, että joukkoliikenne on ennen kaikkea liikenteen ja infran parantamistoimenpide. Kaupunkihan ei autoilusta näe senttiäkään rahaa, mutta kustantaa kuitenkin mittavasti infraa sille.

----------

